# TBT's Tenth Annual Easter Egg Hunt



## Zipper T. Bunny

Welcome to *The Bell Tree's Tenth Annual Easter Egg Hunt*! It is I, your illustrious host, Zipper T. Bunny, and we have another very _exciting_ event this year. I'm well aware of the love each one of you have for the annual egg hunt, so this time I have _extra_ eggs for you to find and _extra_ collectibles for you to purchase. After all, this is the tenth one, so it should be _extra_ special! And, as you may have heard, there are many changes happening this time, so be sure to read the eggstructions carefully! I'm sorry, I forgot to include an egg pun until the last minute.

If this is your very first egg hunt on The Bell Tree, your objective is to follow the clues listed in the table below which will give you egg currency. Some can be found in various places across The Bell Tree, while others require you to submit a correct word. Some should be solved privately, while others can be solved as a community, publicly in this thread. More about this will be explained in the egg types section below. Once you receive egg currency, you can spend it in the shop to receive egg collectibles! One person will even win the Golden Easter Egg collectible.

The first batch of eggs have been released *Friday April 15th at 7:00 PM EDT*. More will continue to be released throughout Saturday and Sunday. You have until *Monday April 18th 2022 at 10:00 PM EDT* to find as many eggs as you can. After that point they will all spoil and will no longer be redeemable. Then the answers will be posted so you can check how you did!

This year, we're not disqualifying participants who privately share answers. However, we do ask that you be respectful to users who wish to work alone. Don't beg for help or spoil answers without permission. In some cases, working alone may also be beneficial because we are adding new bonus rewards this year.

Bonuses will allow you to receive extra currency and, if you're this year's lucky egg hunt winner, the Golden Easter Egg. These will be distributed after the event ends:

AchievementReward1 of only 100 or fewer people to redeem an egg (doesn't apply to community clues)+1 egg currencyFirst person to find an egg+2 egg currencyFirst person to find the most eggsGolden Easter Egg






With six brand new egg collectibles, it's the most we've ever released with an egg hunt! Spend your egg currency on these egg collectibles in the shop. The coveted Golden Easter Egg will, of course, now be given to the person who answered the most clues first instead of being sold directly in the shop.






 Fossil Easter Egg - 3 eggs






 Ladybug Easter Egg - 6 eggs






 Paradise Planning Easter Egg - 6 eggs






 Splat Easter Egg - 9 eggs






 Blue Junimo Easter Egg - 9 eggs






 Spring Bloom Easter Egg - 14 eggs






 Golden Easter Egg - Bonus reward





Pay careful attention to the egg types because they describe how to solve each egg! Each batch has two solo clues, one community clue, and one puzzle.

*Solo Clue*: This is a typical clue that will give you an idea of where you might find the egg around TBT. It will often (but not always) appear as a link or small egg graphic, which you can click to receive your egg currency. They don't all look the same. While many may be located in forum threads, this is not always the case. Solo clues are meant to be worked on individually or privately, so do not publicly share or ask for information that helps solve them.
*Community Clue*: A community clue is like a solo clue in that it's hidden somewhere on TBT. However, community clues can be discussed and solved by the entire community, directly in this thread. When public discussing these clues, be sure to clarify the egg number in your post so other users know which one you're talking about. These clues are typically more difficult, so the whole community can work together in order to solve them!
*Puzzle*: For these eggs, you must submit a specific code or word in order to receive them. Use the clue to work out your best guess and submit it by making a thread in the Private Contest and Event Submission board (click here). Input your guess and egg # into the fields. The thread's title and body can be anything. You only have one guess and the first four puzzles end early, so check the table to see the amount of time you have left. Once the clue ends, the staff will distribute the egg currency to each person who got it correct. Misspellings will not be accepted, but certain translations and similar variations may be accepted.






EggFirst SightingTypeClueEarly Due DateEgg 1Apr 15 7:30 PM EDTSoloDo not pass Nook's Cranny, do not collect 200 bells.Egg 2Apr 15 7:30 PM EDTCommunityWhere your latest favourites unravel.Egg 3Apr 15 7:30 PM EDTSoloTo find this egg you'll need to fashion a skeleton key.Egg 4Apr 15 7:30 PM EDTPuzzleYour identification to take you to the skies.Apr 16 10:00 PM EDT (closed)Egg 5Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTSoloTurn out your wallets and confess your sins.Egg 6Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTCommunityReinforcements are sailing here this morning, but they must wait to see the horizon. (Hint posted Apr 18 6:00 PM EDT)Egg 7Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTSoloMaybe if we hide an egg here people will actually read it.Egg 8Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTPuzzle


Spoiler: Puzzle



A m_easter_ious letter lies before you,
One _egg_ceptionally strange!
Solve for the numerical value of ??
And you'll earn a prize in _eggs_change!

You'll have to think like a detective hardboiled,
But we'll give you a few more clues:
Ruby and Cole work like opposites,
White and red, black and blue.

Hopkins and Cole are much closer,
Like a collection of eggs in a batch.
As for Coco: she's quite irr_egg_ular,
With no known operation to match.






Apr 17 10:00 PM EDT (closed)Egg 9Apr 16 2:00 PM EDTSoloAnimal Crossing's big 2022 release.Egg 10Apr 16 2:00 PM EDTCommunityWindow shopping outside for something new and shiny, but your wallet is always empty.Egg 11Apr 16 2:00 PM EDTSoloWeaponised children meltdown circa 2006.Egg 12Apr 16 2:00 PM EDTPuzzleOur favorite new neighbor arrived hopping into town.Apr 17 10:00 PM EDT (closed)Egg 13Apr 16 6:00 PM EDTSoloBehind them, a colorful refraction returned. But not in this form.Egg 14Apr 16 6:00 PM EDTCommunitySprocket, Del, and Ribbot are in our campsite, but they cannot move in.Egg 15Apr 16 6:00 PM EDTSoloMake sure you get my good side! No, the other good side!Egg 16Apr 16 6:00 PM EDTPuzzle


Spoiler: Puzzle



Find these three special items:

Zipper egg
An egg with a diamond pattern
The Bunny Day Wand's egg
The answer is the locations of each of these items: if the items are in C1, A2, and B3, the answer would be "C1A2B3".






Apr 17 10:00 PM EDT (closed)Egg 17Apr 17 9:00 AM EDTSoloNudge your friends to race to this latest clue!Egg 18Apr 17 9:00 AM EDTCommunityA Christmas carol contains six digits most don't have, but none of the digits you do have.Egg 19Apr 17 9:00 AM EDTSoloThe majority are fickle about fashion.Egg 20Apr 17 9:00 AM EDTPuzzleRemove the decimal, it's last year's most anticipated event.Egg 21Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTSoloI'm terribly sorry, but I'm afraid you're misspaken.Egg 22Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTCommunityFor $1,000,000 TBT bells we will throw you a lifeline. (Update: this may not appear on mobile/tablet devices, or with some ad blockers.)Egg 23Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTSoloThis timely egg is hiding in Easter.Egg 24Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTPuzzle


Spoiler: Puzzle



The image has been scrambled! Who is this Nintendo character?






Egg 25Apr 17 3:00 PM EDTSoloHalloween in July.Egg 26Apr 17 3:00 PM EDTCommunityFind me washed up ashore after the 2.0.4 incident.Egg 27Apr 17 3:00 PM EDTSoloToo much holographic meatloaf fries the brain.Egg 28Apr 17 3:00 PM EDTPuzzleToy cannot compute at 232°C.






EggFirst SightingTypeClueAnswerClue WriterFirst Found By# of Found EggsEgg 1Apr 15 7:30 PM EDTSoloDo not pass Nook's Cranny, do not collect 200 bells.Play on the 'Go To Jail' card in Monopoly. Found in the Animal Crossing Monopoly thread.JustinAsarena210Egg 2Apr 15 7:30 PM EDT3CommunityWhere your latest favourites unravel.Watched Threads page.Mairmaladelieryl234Egg 3Apr 15 7:30 PM EDTSoloTo find this egg you'll need to fashion a skeleton key.Click on the keySkull.png in the TBTs Home Para*DIE* event thread.Chris~Kilza~207Egg 4Apr 15 7:30 PM EDTPuzzleYour identification to take you to the skies.PassportMairmaladekikotoot129Egg 5Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTSoloTurn out your wallets and confess your sins.How much money have you spent on PC? thread.Christiffanistarr171Egg 6Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTCommunityReinforcements are sailing here this morning, but they must wait to see the horizon. (Hint posted Apr 18 6:00 PM EDT)At the bottom of the Introduction Board, but only showing during TBT's morning nautical twilight period of its changing theme.Jeremyskweegee159Egg 7Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTSoloMaybe if we hide an egg here people will actually read it.Frequently Asked Questions About The Bell Tree.ChrisMillysaurusrexjr213Egg 8Apr 16 10:00 AM EDTPuzzle


Spoiler: Puzzle



A m_easter_ious letter lies before you,
One _egg_ceptionally strange!
Solve for the numerical value of ??
And you'll earn a prize in _eggs_change!

You'll have to think like a detective hardboiled,
But we'll give you a few more clues:
Ruby and Cole work like opposites,
White and red, black and blue.

Hopkins and Cole are much closer,
Like a collection of eggs in a batch.
As for Coco: she's quite irr_egg_ular,
With no known operation to match.






89MistreilVerecund96Egg 9Apr 16 2:00 PM EDTSoloAnimal Crossing's big 2022 release.Missions and rewards added to NSO, with AC:NH icons, backgrounds and frames thread.Justin~Kilza~179Egg 10Apr 16 2:00 PM EDTCommunityWindow shopping outside for something new and shiny, but your wallet is always empty.View the forum while logged out and the egg appears as a fake collectible at the bottom of the new items list.pandapplesskarmoury211Egg 11Apr 16 2:00 PM EDTSoloWeaponised children meltdown circa 2006.How many of you have actually thrown a wii remote?Chris~Kilza~173Egg 12Apr 16 2:00 PM EDTPuzzleOur favorite new neighbor arrived hopping into town.Sasha. The new rabbit villager who is consistently voted as TBT's favorite.JeremyBungoTheElf145Egg 13Apr 16 6:00 PM EDTSoloBehind them, a colorful refraction returned. But not in this form.In the description of the Springtime Serenity backdrop. Last year's Easter event had two rainbow backdrops. Prismatic Glow was brought back this year, but Springtime Serenity wasn't.JeremyAsarena179Egg 14Apr 16 6:00 PM EDTCommunitySprocket, Del, and Ribbot are in our campsite, but they cannot move in.Members > Current Visitors > RobotspandapplesMuna216Egg 15Apr 16 6:00 PM EDTSoloMake sure you get my good side! No, the other good side!In the Draw the user above you thread.Kaiaadigimon175Egg 16Apr 16 6:00 PM EDTPuzzle


Spoiler: Puzzle



Find these three special items:

Zipper egg
An egg with a diamond pattern
The Bunny Day Wand's egg
The answer is the locations of each of these items: if the items are in C1, A2, and B3, the answer would be "C1A2B3".






I3D7H4Mistreilseliph163Egg 17Apr 17 9:00 AM EDTSoloNudge your friends to race to this latest clue!This post in the TBT Neighborly Games thread.pandapplesDio170Egg 18Apr 17 9:00 AM EDTCommunityA Christmas carol contains six digits most don't have, but none of the digits you do have.Jingle (NPC) bell count in the richest users list.pandapplesseliph212Egg 19Apr 17 9:00 AM EDTSoloThe majority are fickle about fashion.How often do you change your clothes? thread. Most people vote that they change clothing everyday.MairmaladeCeline175Egg 20Apr 17 9:00 AM EDTPuzzleRemove the decimal, it's last year's most anticipated event.20. Refers to the large Version 2.0 Update for Animal Crossing: New Horizons released last year after months/years of fans begging and waiting for a major update. 20 is 2.0 without the dot.JustinGenexte124Egg 21Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTSoloI'm terribly sorry, but I'm afraid you're misspaken.Reference to _Home Alone 2 _combining 'misspelled' and 'mistaken.' Hidden in the What word can you never spell correctly on the first attempt thread.MairmaladeJellyBeans163Egg 22Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTCommunityFor $1,000,000 TBT bells we will throw you a lifeline. (Update: this may not appear on mobile/tablet devices, or with some ad blockers.)Reference to _Who Wants To Be A Millionaire?_ One of the lifelines is "phone a friend" - the WhatsApp icon is a phone.ChrisPaperboy012305207Egg 23Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTSoloThis timely egg is hiding in Easter.Change your time zone to Easter Island and the egg will appear.pandapplespipty160Egg 24Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTPuzzle


Spoiler: Puzzle



The image has been scrambled! Who is this Nintendo character?






PokeyLaudineZero.127Egg 25Apr 17 3:00 PM EDTSoloHalloween in July.Refers to when Halloween items were added to the game in July 2021. Found in the New update!! New items in acnh! (Getting information as I look) thread.Justindaringred_157Egg 26Apr 17 3:00 PM EDTCommunityFind me washed up ashore after the 2.0.4 incident.In the about section of the Gyroid account's (NPC) profile.JustinBungoTheElf211Egg 27Apr 17 3:00 PM EDTSoloToo much holographic meatloaf fries the brain.Reference to Spongebob Squarepants. Located in the What's currently on your content plate? where people talk about media they want to consume and how it can be stressful keeping up with everything they want to watch/read/play/etc.ChrisBungoTheElf162Egg 28Apr 17 3:00 PM EDTPuzzleToy cannot compute at 232°C.Tin RobotMairmaladeMerielle137

And the winner of the Golden Easter Egg is...



Spoiler: Golden Easter Egg



Looking at the users who found an egg first, there's a tie, which means we have to look at the time spent to find the eggs, as explained in the egg hunt announcement thread.


Spoiler: And the tie is between...



At three eggs each, the tie is between, ~Kilza~ and BungoTheElf.


Spoiler: And the winner is...



3. ~Kilza~ = 00:00:51
9. ~Kilza~ = 00:00:49
11. ~Kilza~ = 00:01:43
12. BungoTheElf = 00:02:32
26. BungoTheElf = 00:02:15
27. BungoTheElf = 00:29:44

Congratulations *~Kilza~*!











Special thanks to everyone who helped put this event together!

Clues
Chris
Jeremy
Justin
Kaiaa
Laudine
Mairmalade
Mistreil
pandapples

Graphics
Banner and mini banners - dizzy bone
Fossil and Paradise Planning Easter egg collectibles - Mistreil
Ladybug, Splat, Junimo, and Spring Bloom Easter egg collectibles - Laudine
Easter Blush backdrop - Mistreil
Easter Equinox backdrop - dizzy bone
Puzzle art: Mistreil, Laudine
Zipper banner monsters: Laudine

Other
Clue coordinator - Chris
Thread coordinator - Jeremy
Art coordinator - Mistreil
Technical set up - Jeremy, Justin
Clue set up: Jeremy, Chris
Help approving puzzle answers: Jeremy, LaBelleFleur, Laudine, Justin, pandapples


----------



## Blink.

It's scrambling time


----------



## JellyBeans

ohh my god these eggs !!! if i don't get a junimo one i just might cry


----------



## xSuperMario64x

okay but I straight up couldn't breathe for like 10 seconds looking at the new eggs omg


----------



## daringred_

oh, i'm so glad the fossil egg is the only one i actively like lol. maybe the spring bloom one, but i won't be upset if i don't do well enough to get it.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Well, I got Egg 3 first. I doubt I'll get any of the others first, lmao.


----------



## Newbiemayor

That junimo egg tho


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

My brain is trying so hard to grasp this XDXD Good luck, everyone! ^^


----------



## xara

asking for the spring bloom egg’s hand in marriage.


----------



## JellyBeans

enjoying this brief moment of having the most eggs before everyone else figures out more than i can at half midnight


----------



## michealsmells

I want the Ladybug and Junimo eggs SO bad but I can't start hunting yet. Looking at these clues hurts my brain. I THINK I get them but I still don't know where to go!!!!


----------



## Rainbowhorn

Spring Bloom Egg my beloved <3


----------



## Gene.

Oh i do not have the brain for this, I am so very confused


----------



## Chris

The Splat Easter Egg collectible has formally been withdrawn from the Shop. I've decided to hoard all of them.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I changed my mind. I'm gonna join in the egg hunt despite hearing horror stories from veterans struggling to solve clues from previous egg hunts. I really couldn't hold back my excitement if I'm being honest with you. Bring it on! Maybe that scavenging hunt from Camp TBT last year might help me from going crazy so soon lol.

I notice the date error that it says 2020 as opposed to 2022 just sayin'.


----------



## Mars Adept

Looks fun. One question though. What is a Junimo?


----------



## Chris

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I notice the date error that it says 2020 as opposed to 2022 just sayin'.


You saw nothing.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I notice the date error that it says 2020 as opposed to 2022 just sayin'.


We've never left 2020. This is just 2020 part 3.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Found the 2 solo ones fast lets gooo!!!


----------



## Merielle

The Paradise Planning Easter Egg is so pretty!! ;v; I love those rich colors.


----------



## Newbiemayor

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Looks fun. One question though. What is a Junimo?


A junimo is a creature from stardew valley


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

omg the fossil egg!!! omg the ladybug egg!! omg the junimo egg!! omg the spring bloom egg!!!!!!!!! 

i'm not usually one for the eggies personally but I think I might be keeping some of these!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

finally found a solo egg yay!!

now I gotta find the other one rip


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Solo clues have been cracked! and wow wow WOW Spring Bloom and Junimo Eggs are too precious


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> finally found a solo egg yay!!
> 
> now I gotta find the other one rip


NO WAY i JSUT FOUND THE OTHER LETS HECKIN GOOOOOOOO


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Still having trouble with the solo clues TwT


----------



## .MOON.

I need the Junimo egg but my brain can’t with the clues… as usual . Figures crossed I fingers out enough to get that one.


----------



## Gene.

i have not found a single egg  i dont think i know what im looking for


----------



## daringred_

oh, okay, i was right about the other solo egg, just looked in the wrong place. none of my ideas for the community clue have panned out yet lol. i'm pretty sure i know the puzzle, but i'm too anxious to submit my answer in case it's wrong rip


----------



## BetsySundrop

I found an egg!!! 
Took the long way....but I got one, lol.


----------



## Chris

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Still having trouble with the solo clues TwT





Genexte said:


> i have not found a single egg  i dont think i know what im looking for


It's only been 25 minutes. Remember that you've the entire holiday weekend to look for them.


----------



## Stella-Io

RABID FOAMING AT THE MOUTH

BLUE JUNIMO EGG??

I know I won't be able to get it, I suck with the eggs hunts, esp since the puzzle now only has one chance to redeem it.


----------



## KittenNoir

Junimo Egg  I need !!!!!


----------



## skarmoury

gg ez 3/3 clues (edit: hint for clue 2 has been posted somewhere in this thread already!)

anyway thanks for the unravel clue, you have awakened by unravel brainworms


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

The spring blossom egg tho 
If Walmart distracts me with another fricking ad about Dog Man, I will lose it


----------



## Blink.

skarmoury said:


> gg ez 3/3 clues (if anyone needs help w the community clue lmk!!)
> 
> anyway thanks for the unravel clue, you have awakened by unravel brainworms


im wheezing


----------



## Asarena

Found both solo eggs and the community one! And I think I know the puzzle answer, maybe


----------



## LilD

Very pretty colleggtables!  Have fun and enjoy the brain games


----------



## Gene.

I think im gonna sleep on these eggie clues


----------



## Jeremy

FYI, we have updated the "100 or fewer" bonus:

"1 of only 100 or fewer people to redeem an egg *(doesn't apply to community clues)*"


----------



## xSuperMario64x

skarmoury said:


> gg ez 3/3 clues (if anyone needs help w the community clue lmk!!)


pls send help I'm actually gonna cry lmao


----------



## Mars Adept

Unrelated to the egg hunt, but I just want to say I really like the banner art. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Foreverfox

~Kilza~ said:


> We've never left 2020. This is just 2020 part 3.


This is the truest thing I've read all 2020.


----------



## amemome

who else is on the struggle bus right now i need some solidarity


----------



## CometCatcher

Good luck everyone! I managed to find two eggs...struggling with the community clue one though. Oop.


----------



## Chris

Remember folks that you are allowed to publicly discuss and share the answers to the *community clues* here in this thread. That's the whole point in this type of clue!


----------



## CometCatcher

skarmoury said:


> gg ez 3/3 clues (if anyone needs help w the community clue lmk!!)
> 
> anyway thanks for the unravel clue, you have awakened by unravel brainworms



Please help OTL



xSuperMario64x said:


> pls send help I'm actually gonna cry lmao



(Solidarity)


----------



## Merielle

I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads


----------



## CometCatcher

OHH


----------



## daringred_

dang, y'all smart. i went in 10 different directions for that clue, and the only one that was close was going to my news feed since i thought favorites > people i follow.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Merielle said:


> I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads


I never would have found that by myself omg. I was looking in the latest voting booth polls


----------



## xSuperMario64x

@Merielle you are such a blessing omg <333



i was totally stumped with that one lol, definitely probably looking too much into it


----------



## Merielle

My thought process was totally stuck on yarn, and then I went "but I just can't find the thread... OH"


----------



## daringred_

Merielle said:


> My thought process was totally stuck on yarn, and then I went "but I just can't find the thread... OH"


yeah, one of my other thoughts was yarn because of "unravel", so i went to the voting and winners for the quilt patch contest last christmas and then also tried (and failed, since i think it's archived) to find the sheep voting thing from the fair.


----------



## Dunquixote

Merielle said:


> I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads


Thank you so much!  I was looking at the news feed and activity. I did not focus on the right part of the hint apparently ><. That went way over my head


----------



## Ichiban

Your browser is not able to display this video.




when you find all the eggs


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

got my puzzle guess sent in and that's all for now! I like that not all the riddles are up yet, it's less overwhelming this way.


----------



## Hat'

Merielle said:


> I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads


tysm!!! it's important to note that you must watch a thread before having the option to manage, i never watched any thread so i was confused lol


----------



## Aquilla

If anyone wants to double check the puzzle guess with me, hmu. I feel like I know the answer and am overthinking at this point, but too scared to enter the solution ^^'


----------



## BrokenSanity

Wait so in minutes flat the bonus for being one of the 100 or less people to find an egg is gone? Already a hundred people got eggs?


----------



## Newbiemayor

Merielle said:


> I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads


Not me looking at the "currently playing" thread


----------



## CometCatcher

BrokenSanity said:


> Wait so in minutes flat the bonus for being one of the 100 or less people to find an egg is gone? Already a hundred people got eggs?


I was wondering this too—wow, people are fast!


----------



## LambdaDelta

so outside of the puzzle I still haven't submitted for (and we won't know if it's right until later anyways), this first batch was surprisingly simple

though if there's anything I've learned from egg hunts in the past, it's to not trust upcoming egg hunt clues in the slightest


----------



## daringred_

not to be contrarian but i just noticed: "Misspellings will not be accepted, but certain translations and similar variations may be accepted."

why no misspellings? so if i were to submit, for example, "comission" and the answer was "commission" that wouldn't be accepted? that feels a bit strict to me. unless that's supposed to be what similar variations means.


----------



## Dunquixote

I found one of the solo eggs finally!  I submitted my guess for the puzzle; I want to say I am confident but seeing how things easily go over my head, i don’t know if I should be .


----------



## BrokenSanity

I summited my answer for the puzzle clue way too early, that was probably a bad idea but maybe hesitating is a bad idea...


----------



## King Dorado

BEHOLD!!!

I am the very first to purchase a 2022 egg from shop!
<--------------


----------



## Megaroni

Really confused with the eggs, if anyone wants to put our heads together and team with me just let me know


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Why are there so many posts in this thread, I'm trying to read them all as fast as I can. 


amemome said:


> who else is on the struggle bus right now i need some solidarity


I shall bestow upon you my solidarity. (whatever that means)
In other words, I'm a total doofus. 


Merielle said:


> I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads


Thanks much, I shall check that out ASAP! :]


----------



## seliph

BrokenSanity said:


> Wait so in minutes flat the bonus for being one of the 100 or less people to find an egg is gone? Already a hundred people got eggs?


the chart says it doesn't apply to community clues


----------



## BrokenSanity

seliph said:


> the chart says it doesn't apply to community clues


Yes I know but the first egg I found was a solo clue all by myself then I found the other solo because someone gave me the answer and I got the community one cause someone else gave me the answer


----------



## ~Kilza~

BrokenSanity said:


> Wait so in minutes flat the bonus for being one of the 100 or less people to find an egg is gone? Already a hundred people got eggs?


No, the bonus is only if 100 people or less find a certain egg. So for example, if only 99 people found Egg 1, then those 99 people would get an extra currency egg. But if 101 people found Egg 1, then none of those people would get an extra currency egg. There's no way to tell if people will get that bonus or not for any given egg until the event is over. The only reason community eggs don't get that bonus is because the staff are trying to encourage people to actually work together publicly on those eggs, so it doesn't make sense to have that bonus apply to them as otherwise people wouldn't work together in public.


----------



## .MOON.

Merielle said:


> I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads


Thanks for sharing this. It took me 2 tries to figure out after looking at what you put but then I had that “OHHHH!” moment.


----------



## BrokenSanity

~Kilza~ said:


> No, the bonus is only if 100 people or less find a certain egg. So for example, if only 99 people found Egg 1, then those 99 people would get an extra currency egg. But if 101 people found Egg 1, then none of those people would get an extra currency egg. There's no way to tell if people will get that bonus or not for any given egg until the event is over. The only reason community eggs don't get that bonus is because the staff are trying to encourage people to actually work together publicly on those eggs, so it doesn't make sense to have that bonus apply to them as otherwise people wouldn't work together in public.


Ohhh I get it! So perhaps I might have got a bonus but I don't get to see until the event is over?


----------



## BetsySundrop

daringred_ said:


> yeah, one of my other thoughts was yarn because of "unravel", so i went to the voting and winners for the quilt patch contest last christmas and then also tried (and failed, since i think it's archived) to find the sheep voting thing from the fair.


I was also looking into the christmas quilt threads! Lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

BrokenSanity said:


> Ohhh I get it! So perhaps I might have got a bonus but I don't get to see until the event is over?


Correct. The OP does state that the bonuses will be distributed after the event ends, so don't worry about it until then:


Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Bonuses will allow you to receive extra currency and, if you're this year's lucky egg hunt winner, the Golden Easter Egg. These will be distributed after the event ends:


----------



## xara

3/3 eggs found, and puzzle guess submitted!! now to spend the rest of my night trying to figure out what order to buy the eggs in. lineups are hard lol. 

if anyone needs help with eggs #1 or #3, feel free to message me! otherwise, see you all tomorrow at 10am for batch #2. <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Merielle said:


> My thought process was totally stuck on yarn, and then I went "but I just can't find the thread... OH"


i literally would've never gotten that lol I feel like a dummy


----------



## Chris

BrokenSanity said:


> Wait so in minutes flat the bonus for being one of the 100 or less people to find an egg is gone? Already a hundred people got eggs?





~Kilza~ said:


> No, the bonus is only if 100 people or less find a certain egg. So for example, if only 99 people found Egg 1, then those 99 people would get an extra currency egg. But if 101 people found Egg 1, then none of those people would get an extra currency egg. There's no way to tell if people will get that bonus or not for any given egg until the event is over. The only reason community eggs don't get that bonus is because the staff are trying to encourage people to actually work together publicly on those eggs, so it doesn't make sense to have that bonus apply to them as otherwise people wouldn't work together in public.


@~Kilza~ hit the nail on the head with his explanation. We won't be calculating how many of each egg was redeemed until the very end of the event. It's not related to the fastest 100 people to find it, but rather how many find it in total.



daringred_ said:


> not to be contrarian but i just noticed: "Misspellings will not be accepted, but certain translations and similar variations may be accepted."
> 
> why no misspellings? so if i were to submit, for example, "comission" and the answer was "commission" that wouldn't be accepted? that feels a bit strict to me. unless that's supposed to be what similar variations means.


This is correct: misspellings will not be accepted. Variations might refer to something like the difference between a singular or a plural ("collectible" vs "collectibles") or a regional difference ("favorite" vs "favourite"). The answer is still technically correct in both of these instances. A word spelled incorrectly is technically incorrect, so will not be accepted.  If you're unsure of the spelling of the word you are submitting please take the time to Google it to verify. I often just write "[word] definition" and hit enter when I'm unsure on the spelling or meaning of a word.


----------



## BrokenSanity

What is the redeem code thing for? The eggs I got had codes I tried to enter one but it said it was invalid or expired maybe I'm too late or made a typo, haven't tried the other ones yet. I was just wondering what it's for.


----------



## daringred_

Chris said:


> @~Kilza~ hit the nail on the head with his explanation. We won't be calculating how many of each egg was redeemed until the very end of the event. It's not related to the fastest 100 people to find it, but rather how many find it in total.
> 
> 
> This is correct: misspellings will not be accepted. Variations might refer to something like the difference between a singular or a plural ("collectible" vs "collectibles") or a regional difference ("favorite" vs "favourite"). The answer is still technically correct in both of these instances. A word spelled incorrectly is technically incorrect, so will not be accepted.  If you're unsure of the spelling of the word you are submitting please take the time to Google it to verify. I often just write "[word] definition" and hit enter when I'm unsure on the spelling or meaning of a word.


but one could argue that comission is no more wrong than commissions, which is still _technically_ a misspelling of the intended word, so i'm not entirely sure i agree. if it was something like comishons, then fair enough, but the variation is as technically incorrect as a _simple_ misspelling, and considering the single guess + time limit thing, i just personally would've expected more leniency, but. nothing to be done, i suppose. i dont want to seem like i'm arguing or anything, that's just my thoughts on the rule considering it's a new thing !!


----------



## Chris

BrokenSanity said:


> What is the redeem code thing for? The eggs I got had codes I tried to enter one but it said it was invalid or expired maybe I'm too late or made a typo, haven't tried the other ones yet. I was just wondering what it's for.


There are no codes that you need to manually enter using the code redeem feature in the 2022 version of this event. If you click on an egg and it says it is expired then you have already claimed that egg. The only place you need to enter any text is in the Private Contest and Event Submission board when submitting your answer for the puzzle clues.


----------



## amemome

oh boy i think i guessed the wrong thing for the puzzle egg  oops


----------



## Croconaw

I like the designs of the new egg collectibles!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm a little late on this, but I just noticed the new egg collectibles. Hope I find enough eggs for the Spring Bloom egg, but if not, the Splat egg is mine.


----------



## DaisyFan

Let the hunt begins y'all. I love the new collectibles, hope I can get some of them! 


Merielle said:


> I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads


Thank you Merielle for finding the second clue!


----------



## KittenNoir

I have submitted my guess  Now I just gotta find the other 2 eggs


----------



## Midoriya

Merielle said:


> I finally found the community egg, Egg #2!!  It's in Find threads > watched threads >Manage watched threads



**tfw you haven't even watched any threads yet, so you couldn't get the community clue until you watch a thread**







Anyway, I came back from martial arts and got the first three eggs in under an hour.  Now for the elusive puzzle egg...


----------



## Milleram

Man, I found Egg 3 immediately, but Egg 1 is turning out to be a lot more difficult...


----------



## KittenNoir

Milleram said:


> Man, I found Egg 3 immediately, but Egg 1 is turning out to be a lot more difficult...


I am the same I can not find 1 either


----------



## Milleram

KittenNoir said:


> I am the same I can not find 1 either


Ugh, hopefully we both find it sooner or later!


----------



## Rosch

I suck at this. Ah well. There's plenty more clues to come anyway.
EDIT: i say this as I find one. lel


----------



## BrokenSanity

I was planning on attempting to have a variety of collectiables for lineups and idk you never know
So I like collecting new collectiables and I'm not really interesting in getting duplicate collectiables I already have
But none of these eggs are really my thing, idk if I wanna keep them just in case for lineups or something or if I should just sell them


----------



## KittenNoir

My head hurts trying to find egg 1


----------



## Amilee

the solo clues seem easier than the last years which i appreciate. but that will probably change later haha
also thanks for working out the community clue everyone! im not sure if i would have gotten it alone


----------



## ali.di.magix

Tfw you finally find all the eggs


----------



## kiwikenobi

Just for comparison, how often did more than a hundred people find each egg in previous egg hunts? Was it very uncommon? Never happened? Happened all the time?


----------



## Midoriya

Just submitted my guess for the puzzle clue.  This is literally the vibe of timed puzzle clues this year for me:






Now to sit back and wait for the next batch.


----------



## Asarena

kiwikenobi said:


> Just for comparison, how often did more than a hundred people find each egg in previous egg hunts? Was it very uncommon? Never happened? Happened all the time?


It says how many of each egg were found in the threads, or at least it does in these two I checked:





						TBT's Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt
					

Hippity-hoppity wish-wash-whoa! I am back from The Woods and Easter is a go!  Welcome to The Bell Tree’s Ninth Annual Easter Egg Hunt! I am your host, Zipper T. Bunny, here to guide you through another eggshilarating weekend of fun. The clues below might scramble your mind and leave you feeling...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				








						TBT's Halloweaster 2020 Event Part Two
					

Welcome to The Bell Tree’s Eighth Annual Easter Egg Hunt! What’s that? You say Easter was six and a half months ago? Sorry, somehow, I got locked in The Bell Tree Manor during the forum software migration and no one came and helped me out – until Jack came along and told me all about his...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## ~Kilza~

kiwikenobi said:


> Just for comparison, how often did more than a hundred people find each egg in previous egg hunts? Was it very uncommon? Never happened? Happened all the time?


For the last egg hunt (2021), it was 20/25 (most was 344). In 2020, it was 13/25 (most was 231). Then for 2019, it was 9/21 (most was 187). Don't really feel like going back further, lol, but it definitely happens a lot. It's hard to say how the allowance of answer sharing will impact those numbers, though, but if I had to guess, there will likely be 4-5 out of the 21 possible eggs with <=100 people getting them.


----------



## Rika092

oh man I'm not sure I'm a fan of the new puzzle redemption mechanisms. It was hard enough to guess answers and now ONLY 1 chance with misspellings counted as incorrect answers?? Oof this is gonna be a frustrating process to say the least.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Wait-
I shouldn't have been too hasty I just realized I misread the puzzle clue and I thought it said something else
Now I'm 99.99% sure I got it _wrong _because I misread it. Now after reading it carefully I'm pretty sure I know what it is now and I feel like it's more obvious then I think.


----------



## JellyBeans

you know it’s egg season when you decide to sleep on the clues and end up dreaming about an irl tbt egg hunt! i’m so glad for the community clue haha, i was thinking along the right lines for it but probably wouldn’t have found the actual egg for a while


----------



## Mokuren

The first batch is always easy. I just wait for the absolut madland that will unfold with the later clues haha

The I don't like the new puzzle mechanic T_T only one guess


----------



## michealsmells

Clue #1 is still getting me man. I got the other 3, and I think I'm right on the money for #4, but gosh!!! I feel so close to that first egg and yet so,, so far.

By the way, thank you Merielle for the help with the community egg! Honestly man I didn't even know that page existed.


----------



## Snowesque

If anyone wants to work together in PM to find the eggs or wants help I don't mind collaborating.
I'm not on the forum much lately, though I can try to help where I can.


----------



## Chris

Good morning! 

There are three more batches of eggs releasing today! Who is ready? 


I'm going to take a quick moment here to address something. We do hear the concerns regarding the puzzle mechanic, but we hope you can all see the logic behind it. For those who genuinely don't understand it (versus simply not agreeing with it) then let me break it down for you. We have made the event as a whole significantly easier for the average TBT user with this structure (refer to Batch 1, which many of you have blitzed, as an example). Solo clues are intentionally the simplest, so that people working independently are not disadvantaged and can realistically earn most if not all of the fourteen solo eggs without putting 16hrs+ into the hunt this weekend. The community clues are more difficult but you are more or less guaranteed to walk away with all seven of them if you are following this thread. We had to change the puzzle type to keep any sense of competitiveness to the event - which, for a lot of seasoned egg hunters, has always been a big appeal to the egg hunt. The puzzles serve the purpose of separating those participating in the egg hunt casually—_and those getting a free ride from their friends_—from those who are playing competitively and are in it to win it. These eggs (combined with the 'first person to find it' bonus) are designed to directly influence which of you wins the event and walks away with the golden egg. Even if you aren't good at the puzzles, the structure of this event means you are still much more likely to earn more egg currency this year than you would have in previous years - and for significantly less effort to boot.

Reminder: if you are participating in this egg hunt then you also have access to Google and online dictionaries - just take the ~6 seconds to look up how to spell a word for your own peace of mind.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> Good morning!
> 
> There are three more batches of eggs releasing today! Who is ready?


ready as I'll ever be my good sir


----------



## Alienfish

My body is regg- wait bowser!

Took a wild guess for #4 just now...probs wrong but at least i tried (tm) lol


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Okay, I think I have 3/4 of them (the puzzle is a complete guess), I'm stumped on the skeleton key, though!


----------



## Roxxy

I am totally lost with no 1  not even a clue with the puzzle. Got 3 which is something. I definitely need help 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2022

Yay! Got first clue  3 down one to go


----------



## Celine

I'm still trying to find No. 3! Feel kinda stuck


----------



## Rika092

I feel like I'm super close to No.1 but somehow I still haven't found the egg.. ?  If anyone wants to collaborate please hit me up T_T


----------



## KittenNoir

I am staying up till the next round gets released !!!!!!


----------



## Ilovesasha101

How do i summit a guess?


----------



## Sheep Villager

All solved and puzzle submitted. 
Number 3 had me running around more than it should have.

edit: Since I never commented on the actual collectibles this year. Gunning for spring bloom and either ladybug or fossil. I think this is the first time the most expensive egg has appealed to me during one of these. The green and yellow feels like Laudine read my mind when designing it.


----------



## michealsmells

Ilovesasha101 said:


> How do i summit a guess?


For the solo clues, you have to find a specific page or place in the forum and click on the "egg" present. It doesn't always look like an egg (from past experiences). It can be an image, or text!

For the community clue, its the same thing! Only we can work together publicly on it. It has already been found, so just search this thread a bit and you should find the answer.

The puzzle clue is to be entered on the Private Contest and Event Submission Board, which is linked right there and in the opening post! It's pretty self-explanatory, but you put your answer in the box provided and make your title & body basically anything, as long as you mark the correct clue and put your answer in the right place!


----------



## MasterM64

Another fantastic event by the TBT Staff! Super excited about all these new designs, they all look really awesome!  This goes to show that eggs continue to be some of the most collectible collectibles in the community. Found all the eggs so far, look forward to seeing what the next clues are...


----------



## Merielle

I'm all ready for the next batch of clues—I've had a nice breakfast, gotten myself a warm cup of tea, and am currently basking in the deep sense of unease brought upon by Justin's new avatar.


----------



## goldmund

Might give this a try if I have some spare time today or tomorrow  From what I'm seeing I might have a hard time as a newcomer though


----------



## michealsmells

I got my coffee in hand. Lets frickin GOOOOO.

Also, these puzzles are SO good. I have a friend from off TBT who loves yall's riddles. Every event where there's any kind of puzzle, I give them the puzzle and we work on them on our own, and when everything's revealed we come back together and talk abt what we thought the answer actually was. And hey! Even being unfamiliar with the site they still have gotten answers correct before. Just goes to show how good your riddles and puzzles are IMO, absolutely ANYONE can solve them, even if they know nothing about AC or Bell Tree!

(Is buttering up the staff working to get me free eggs)


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

It seems that the last batch of eggs was too easy, so I think you can all handle more of a challenge in this one!


----------



## Chris

michealsmells said:


> (Is buttering up the staff working to get me free eggs)


Maybe. Why don't you flatter us some more?


----------



## Gene.

Egg #7 gave me a good laugh, props to the person who came up with that one


----------



## Mokuren

Already found one really thought I was the first one. People are so fast man T-T


----------



## CometCatcher

Genexte said:


> Egg #7 gave me a good laugh, props to the person who came up with that one


Same!


----------



## michealsmells

Chris said:


> Maybe. Why don't you flatter us some more?


I take back literally everything what the HECK is egg #8

Also off topic but whoever got egg #7 first is a speedy speedster of the highest caliber


----------



## xSuperMario64x

not really related to the egg hunt, but can we discuss the sheer beauty that is Jeremy's avatar? lol


----------



## Jeremy

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 437620
> not really related to the egg hunt, but can we discuss the sheer beauty that is Jeremy's avatar? lol


Thanks @Laudine for helping me replace my Santa hat avatar!


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 437620
> not really related to the egg hunt, but can we discuss the sheer beauty that is Jeremy's avatar? lol


Isn't it lovely? It was created by @Laudine. She is also responsible for @Justin and I's new avatars as well.


----------



## Asarena

Solo eggs from this batch found! Now to actually read the puzzle and start looking for the community one


----------



## xSuperMario64x

highkey stumped on all of them lmao rip 

I think I can figure out the puzzle later but #7 is actually killing meeee


----------



## Foreverfox

When you're so certain an egg has to be in a certain place, but it's not, but it HAS to be, so you keep looking there anyway, as if to will it there by force. It's not working yet.


----------



## BetsySundrop

xSuperMario64x said:


> highkey stumped on all of them lmao rip
> 
> I think I can figure out the puzzle later but #7 is actually killing meeee



Lol same! I thought I just knew where 7 had to be, but nope, wasn't there.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2022



Foreverfox said:


> When you're so certain an egg has to be in a certain place, but it's not, but it HAS to be, so you keep looking there anyway, as if to will it there by force. It's not working yet.


Exactly!


----------



## JellyBeans

i already *know* that puzzle is gonna cause me all kinds of pain so that's being saved for later, but aside from that i've established this batch exists only to humble my inflated ego after that nice first batch


----------



## Justin

Jeremy said:


> Thanks @Laudine for helping me replace my Santa hat avatar!


Yes thank you @Laudine for blessing me with Zipzel


----------



## Alienfish

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> It seems that the last batch of eggs was too easy, so I think you can all handle more of a challenge in this one!


yea i noticed thank you


----------



## CometCatcher

Eep, kind of stumped on Egg 5.

The puzzle graphic looks so cool! You guys did a great job!


----------



## Gene.

CometCatcher said:


> Eep, kind of stumped on Egg 5.
> 
> The puzzle graphic looks so cool! You guys did a great job!


i am too  i was SO sure that I had it too ahahah


----------



## amemome

also stumped on 5. had like 3 guesses right off the bat in mind too


----------



## Gene.

has anyone gotten clue # 5 yet?


----------



## Mokuren

I was so sure for egg 5 but it's not there lol


----------



## JellyBeans

Genexte said:


> has anyone gotten clue # 5 yet?


nope - every time I’m convinced that this *has* to be the place it means and every time i am wrong


----------



## daringred_

i've had ideas for 5. none of them were right unless i didn't scour far enough in the threads. also don't understand the puzzle at all.


----------



## Gene.

JellyBeans said:


> nope - every time I’m convinced that this *has* to be the place it means and every time i am wrong


BAHAH yes THIS


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

JellyBeans said:


> nope - every time I’m convinced that this *has* to be the place it means and every time i am wrong


Ngl felt actually annoyed when it wasn’t in either of the places I was sure of!


----------



## JellyBeans

i take back anything negative i said about clue five mods you would never do us dirty


----------



## Asarena

I found 5. It stumped me for a bit, but then I had an epiphany and managed to find it.

I need an epiphany with the puzzle though. I don't even know where to start with that


----------



## moo_nieu

i thought i found the right place for clues 5 and 6 multiple times but no .-.


----------



## Chris

moo_nieu said:


> i thought i found the right place for clues 5 and 6 multiple times but no .-.


Have you looked between the couch cushions? When I lose something it's usually there. Or under the cat.


----------



## michealsmells

Clue #5 was tricky, but I know exactly why. It was both on the nose and a trick at the same time! You clever staff you.

Now onto #6 and #8. #6 gives me vague recollections to an event we had previously, which is a common theme with these egg hunts. The only issue is, I have NO idea what event it was that I read something related to the clue!


----------



## daringred_

think #5 is going to be the one i have to take the L on. probably #8 too because i don't know how i'm supposed to find a numerical value with absolutely none present lol.


----------



## Aquilla

Bold of you to assume I can solve the puzzle when I can't even do maths with normal numbers.


----------



## Ichiban

I'm gonna need a translation on that puzzle


----------



## Alienfish

stumped on 5 and 6..will probs try the puzzle later when im less tired


----------



## Biyaya

That shade with egg #7 though.


----------



## JellyBeans

time to brute force my way into getting some kind of value for this puzzle... inevitably the next batch of clues will roll around and i'll be no further.
also hoping somebody is going to have a breakthrough with the community clue but so far there's nobody with 6 eggs </3


----------



## Mokuren

Man clue 5 is driving me nuts. I really want to try the community clue after solving number 5 T-T


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

i'm also super stumped on clue 5! I feel like I'm so close and yet I am probably so far!


----------



## Merielle

I'm also in the "Stumped Over #5" club; I feel like I must be dancing all around this one. ;v; And I... don't even know where to begin with #7.


----------



## Verecund

I loved #8, those kind of puzzles are so much fun! :D I'm guessing #6 is about the new 2.0 villagers being released in Pocket Camp before NH's update but I haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Chris

JellyBeans said:


> time to brute force my way into getting some kind of value for this puzzle... inevitably the next batch of clues will roll around and i'll be no further.
> also hoping somebody is going to have a breakthrough with the community clue but so far there's nobody with 6 eggs </3


Egg #6 is a *community clue *so you are allowed to discuss ideas together here in this thread.


----------



## amemome

ive made no progress  i guess it's time for a cooking break


----------



## Halloqueen

Figured out #7, stumped on #5 despite coming up with a few ideas as to what it is.


----------



## Alienfish

Halloqueen said:


> Figured out #7, stumped on #5 despite coming up with a few ideas as to what it is.


Mood about 5 it's like you think you know it but...it's not wherever you though of.


----------



## Chris

amemome said:


> ive made no progress  i guess it's time for a cooking break


Are you making eggs?


----------



## michealsmells

Verecund said:


> I loved #8, those kind of puzzles are so much fun!  I'm guessing #6 is about the new 2.0 villagers being released in Pocket Camp before NH's update but I haven't found anything yet.



and see I was thinking it had to do with Gulliver/Gullivarr being rescued from your island, what with the "sailing" mentioned. but I also thought it was about a past event so who knows at this point.


----------



## daringred_

turns out i accidentally scrolled over 5 the first time. i found it but didn't see it. fortunately, a lovely user made me go back <3


----------



## Sheep Villager

Found 5 but not 7. The worst part about 7 is the attitude the clue is giving me. Truly it's game over for us now that the clues have learned how to be sassy.

I'm taking the L on the puzzle 100%. I'm throwing a random number in as my answer and leaving it at that. Will update once the answer is revealed on if I got lucky or not.


----------



## amemome

Chris said:


> Are you making eggs?


actually in a way, yes! I'm making red bean porridge with balls of rice cakes which are referred to as "bird eggs"


----------



## JellyBeans

yeah for community  the use of the word horizon has me convinced it's about villagers not yet in NH, but then sailing could be something totally different... maybe i'm too caught up on one idea and need to branch out


----------



## Merielle

I accidentally repeated somebody else nevermind me


----------



## Amilee

JellyBeans said:


> yeah for community  the use of the word horizon has me convinced it's about villagers not yet in NH, but then sailing could be something totally different... maybe i'm too caught up on one idea and need to branch out


i had the same idea but i really cant find anything aaa


----------



## seliph

can i ask if for the puzzle, does "??" imply it's 2 digits or is it just like a blank space


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> The worst part about 7 is the attitude the clue is giving me. Truly it's game over for us now that the clues have learned how to be sassy.


It's been ten years. They're getting to that difficult pre-teen stage.



seliph said:


> can i ask if for the puzzle, does "??" imply it's 2 digits or is it just like a blank space


We cannot answer this question.


----------



## oak

Oh no I just woke up, time to get caught up


----------



## Asarena

My first thought for the community clue was also about new villagers or NPCs. I also thought it might be in a thread introducing new staff or a character announcement thread for Smash. None of my ideas have panned out so far though


----------



## Alienfish

Asarena said:


> My first thought for the community clue was also about new villagers or NPCs. I also thought it might be in a thread introducing new staff or a character announcement thread for Smash. None of my ideas have panned out so far though


Yeah I've tried a few of these like datamines, upcoming stuff etc. but i just stump there too..like how many can it be lol


----------



## michealsmells

I'm taking a nap yall. Wake me up when you find the answer cause I've been searching for 2 hours straight and no dice


----------



## amemome

for me my community clue thinking process was: must wait to see the new horizon = pre-new horizons, reinforcements are coming = new staff added.


----------



## tiffanistarr

amemome said:


> for me my community clue thinking process was: must wait to see the new horizon = pre-new horizons, reinforcements are coming = new staff added.


I also had that thought but with no luck


----------



## JellyBeans

amemome said:


> for me my community clue thinking process was: must wait to see the new horizon = pre-new horizons, reinforcements are coming = new staff added.


i also thought this but no dice, also considered  lots of people joining in the pre-NH hype so was scrolling through the intro board but that's just so vast and vague


----------



## Merielle

The part that says "sailing here *this morning*" has me wondering if we're looking for something regarding a specific date.


----------



## Amilee

i also maybe thought we have to actually wait for something to happen?


----------



## tessa grace

could the community clue also be about series 5 or the sanrio amiibo? like reinforcements but we had to wait until the update idk where im going with this


----------



## xara

the puzzle is giving me an aneurysm.  doing my best to figure it, and the community clue, out though! i’ll let ya’ll know if i find anything. <3

in the meantime, if anyone needs help with eggs #5 or #7, feel free to message!


----------



## JellyBeans

yeah every time i think i'm making progress with the puzzle, it suddenly no longer works so.. back to square one.
and at this point with the community clue i am considering *anything* -  i thought reinforcements could be HHP since it brought in some new tasks and maybe brought people's attention back to the game, sailed in because Niko sails around the homes?? and 'this morning' - we got the trailer at 7am PT the day it was released. then had to wait for it to be implemented. but this might be a hell of a stretch


----------



## BetsySundrop

JellyBeans said:


> i also thought this but no dice, also considered  lots of people joining in the pre-NH hype so was scrolling through the intro board but that's just so vast and vague



And here I am way out in left field thinking....time zones?


----------



## Halloqueen

Well, it has nothing to do with the delay of the release of Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp. There wasn't any discussion about it from what I could find. It was a longshot guess that I knew would be wrong but I mean, hey, it sort of fit. Reinforcements, war games, was originally due for release this month.

But hey, process of elimination. Gotta throw everything at the wall and see what sticks.


----------



## You got mail!

Big brain required for this haha


----------



## King koopa

For number 6 I'm thinking:__ Maybe in the new horizons thread on the release day?


----------



## Jhine7

I remember in the last clue hunt during Camp Bell Tree? not all the answers were on the site itself. One was a YouTube link. Anyway, “reinforcements” in this clue and the first article on the AC World link talking about the 2020 Bunny Day “invasion” seems connected to me. Haven’t found anything in that article but perhaps I need a closer inspection.

Edit: Reinforcements could also deal with this idea as well, yet no luck finding egg: https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...th-ac-nh-icons-backgrounds-and-frames.605726/


----------



## Merielle

I'm back with a shower thought, which is that the sailing part might hint towards Kapp'n?  Also since he didn't return to NH until the 2.0 update.  I've checked @Kapp'n's profile on here but nothing so far.


----------



## Flicky

I wondered if that clue could have been related to the visiting guests. Reinforcements sailing in = guests coming to view the site, needing to wait before they see the horizon = needing to register before they post. Apparently not, I'm probably far away from the actual answer, but at least that one's checked off the list.


----------



## hestu

Merielle said:


> I'm back with a shower thought, which is that the sailing part might hint towards Kapp'n?  Also since he didn't return to NH until the 2.0 update.  I've checked @Kapp'n's profile on here but nothing so far.


I had the same thought. I've checked some threads relating to this but haven't found anything yet.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Batch 3 is here. It seems that these community clues are starting to pile up!


----------



## piske

The spring egg is LOVELY! Good luck all!


----------



## ~Kilza~

I haven't even bothered trying to figure out batch 2, yet I managed to get both solo clues in batch 3 right away so yay?


----------



## Asarena

I think I may have figured out the puzzle for egg 8... But I'm going to need to check my answer about 50 more times, and it'll probably still be wrong realistically. And these new clues...


----------



## Pintuition

Not me still stuck on 1 and 5 when the next batch just dropped 

If anyone wants another buddy in their pm group please let me know. I’ve officially given up doing it solo.


----------



## amemome

i'm looking for some... private Friends too ;-;


----------



## JellyBeans

oh my god i completely forgot there was going to be a new batch rn.. rip my miniscule chance of getting the first egg bonus. back to it!


----------



## oak

If anyone needs the answers to the solo questions, don't hesitate to message me. Xara helped me out with these answers so I can't take any of the credit though haha


----------



## Merielle

My DMs are also open to anyone who needs some help! c: Although there's definitely still a couple I'm struggling with, eheheh.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I found one of the eggs myself!  Now I shall try to find the others. ^^


----------



## Gene.

OH NO i didnt even finish batch 2


----------



## Aniko

Uh ho! So confused


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

What the heck, I just started batch 2 and batch 3 is already out.


----------



## vinnie

This is all hurting my brain.


----------



## skarmoury

speedy community egg 3, it was a very fun clue!! (unlike comm egg 2 [_extremely derogatory_])

i'll just drop a little hint if anyone needs it!


Spoiler



you have to log out!


----------



## Roxxy

This is too much. Brain can’t cope


----------



## cornimer

skarmoury said:


> speedy community egg 3, it was a very fun clue!! (unlike comm egg 2 [_extremely derogatory_])
> 
> i'll just drop a little hint if anyone needs it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you have to log out!


Ahhhh thank you, I thought of that but didn't initially find it - I just tried again and looked harder and now I got it


----------



## mogyay

skarmoury said:


> speedy community egg 3, it was a very fun clue!! (unlike comm egg 2 [_extremely derogatory_])
> 
> i'll just drop a little hint if anyone needs it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you have to log out!


love u bb


----------



## Amilee

welp now back to look for comm clue 2 i guess


----------



## ~Kilza~

skarmoury said:


> i'll just drop a little hint if anyone needs it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you have to log out!





Spoiler



i will never log off

(I'd just directly post the wint tweet, but whoops, it contains a word too naughty for the forums, lmao)


----------



## Firesquids

My brain must be as smooth as an egg because man am I scrambling


----------



## BetsySundrop

skarmoury said:


> speedy community egg 3, it was a very fun clue!! (unlike comm egg 2 [_extremely derogatory_])
> 
> i'll just drop a little hint if anyone needs it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you have to log out!



I'm really missing something here. Did it, but didn't see anything. Is it different on mobile?


----------



## corlee1289

BetsySundrop said:


> I'm really missing something here. Did it, but didn't see anything. Is it different on mobile?


I don't know either, I've done it a few times and don't see what I'm supposed to be seeing


----------



## ~Kilza~

BetsySundrop said:


> I'm really missing something here. Did it, but didn't see anything. Is it different on mobile?





Spoiler



Click on "Latest Shop items" from the main page while you're not logged in.


----------



## Alienfish

I must be dumb cause I really don't get community 3 but i never said i was smart so lmao


----------



## BetsySundrop

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Click on "Latest Shop items" from the main page while you're not logged in.


 I was close.... tysm!


----------



## xara

batch #3 is done and conquered!  thank you very much to @~Kilza~ for helping me out with eggs #9 and #11!! 

if anyone needs help with eggs #1, #3, #5, #7, #9 or #11, feel free to send me a message! see ya’ll at 6pm for the final batch of the day.


----------



## Gene.

WOAH the window shopping one was so clever!!


----------



## daringred_

clear instructions for community #3 to anyone still stuck. 



Spoiler



log out. scroll down and click "latest shop items" from the right side of the screen. scroll down to the bottom of the page to a certain item. right click and copy the link address. log back in. paste that link into the search bar.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I am absolutely stumped. I would probably have an easier time playing a really difficult Zelda game, like Twilight Princess. I shall come back to this, time for a baking break.


----------



## Alienfish

daringred_ said:


> clear instructions for community #3 to anyone still stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> log out. scroll down and click "latest shop items" from the right side of the screen. scroll down to the bottom of the page to a certain item. right click and copy the link address. log back in. paste that link into the search bar.


thank you, really 

and, now to burn more braincells to overthinking cause i can't take hints lol


----------



## daringred_

the only other batch #3 egg i have an idea for is the puzzle, which i'm going to submit before i start doubting myself. if it's wrong, it's wrong, but i'd rather go with my gut than overthink. stumped on #9 and #11 even after some searching.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

daringred_ said:


> clear instructions for community #3 to anyone still stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> log out. scroll down and click "latest shop items" from the right side of the screen. scroll down to the bottom of the page to a certain item. right click and copy the link address. log back in. paste that link into the search bar.


Thanks so much for this!!
Ooh, I'd also like to thank @xara for helping me with eggs 1 and 3 yesterday!


----------



## King Dorado

has anyone managed community clue #2? 

i am apparently too dim this year


----------



## Merielle

King Dorado said:


> has anyone managed community clue #2?
> 
> i am apparently too dim this year


Not to my knowledge, I think we're all still looking. ;;


----------



## tessa grace

Pintuition said:


> Not me still stuck on 1 and 5 when the next batch just dropped
> 
> If anyone wants another buddy in their pm group please let me know. I’ve officially given up doing it solo.





amemome said:


> i'm looking for some... private Friends too ;-;





Merielle said:


> My DMs are also open to anyone who needs some help! c: Although there's definitely still a couple I'm struggling with, eheheh.


i'm down to start a pm with you guys if you wanna solve together :>


----------



## daringred_

if anybody would like to point me in the right direction of eggs 9 and 11, i would forever be in your debt, but also please don't feel like you have to <3 i'm gonna keep searching though, so maybe i'll still find them myself lol


----------



## Asarena

tessa grace said:


> i'm down to start a pm with you guys if you wanna solve together :>


Could I join in as well? I'm struggling with a few of the clues/puzzle, so it'd be nice to have some people to bounce ideas off each other with


----------



## Gene.

tessa grace said:


> i'm down to start a pm with you guys if you wanna solve together :>


yall need another member?


----------



## tiffanistarr

tessa grace said:


> i'm down to start a pm with you guys if you wanna solve together :>


Im always down to help as well!


----------



## oak

I'm not even sure where to start for puzzle 8, big oof


----------



## BetsySundrop

I just want to say my trauma from the camp bell tree bird clues is creeping back in. 
Skimming thru threads, searching, searching....wait! There it is! A bird!
No wait, that's a twitter bird. 
Wait...I'm looking for eggs! Not birds....


----------



## Halloqueen

I feel like I'm extremely close to solving #11 but have found only dead ends. That or I've stumbled into a massive coincidence. Agonizing either way.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

One bag of popcorn and two Moriah Elizabeth videos later, I'm still agonizingly confused as heck. Ah well, maybe I'll come back to this later, or ask someone for help.


----------



## Alienfish

stumped on 11 D: zipper were right about harder clues lol


----------



## daringred_

so anyway, i owe @tiffanistarr my life <3


----------



## sleepydreepy

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Click on "Latest Shop items" from the main page while you're not logged in.


im confused i did this and i still dont understand


----------



## ~Kilza~

sleepydreepy said:


> im confused i did this and i still dont understand





Spoiler



Scroll to the bottom and you'll see it. Make sure you're not logged in first or else it won't be there!


----------



## Ichiban




----------



## sleepydreepy

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll to the bottom and you'll see it. Make sure you're not logged in first or else it won't be there!


yup just got it thank you though!


----------



## Alienfish

Ori said:


> View attachment 437676
> View attachment 437677


this too lol... will we ever solve?


----------



## BetsySundrop

sleepydreepy said:


> im confused i did this and i still dont understand





Spoiler: Tip



So I had trouble too. Log out, click on latest shop items, and in the shop, you will see an egg titled 'unknown item'. Copy the link address (not link text) for that item.
Log back in, paste in the link address, and it should give you credit. I had two unknown egg items in mine, it was the last item.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I'm late to the party, but I found Egg #2 on my own! My reaction was basically this since I usually can't figure out clues by myself lol. Turn down your sounds first!


----------



## xara

it’s the man himself, the legend.


----------



## Ichiban

xara said:


> it’s the man himself, the legend.
> 
> View attachment 437679





whos this guy


----------



## Alienfish

ok i think i got 11. clevurr hurr durr. D:


----------



## tiffanistarr

Ori said:


> View attachment 437680
> whos this guy


oh that’s cursed


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

tessa grace said:


> i'm down to start a pm with you guys if you wanna solve together :>


If you still have space, I'd love to join as well!


----------



## tessa grace

Sloom Lagoon said:


> If you still have space, I'd love to join as well!


ahh we're full, if you need help tho pm me


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

This is my progress so far:
(If it's in red then that means I got it.)


Spoiler


----------



## ~Kilza~

Ori said:


> View attachment 437680
> whos this guy


Apparently their name is "Kipper", according to the image URL.


----------



## Giddy

oops I'm late, welp, good luck everyone~


----------



## xSuperMario64x

what the actual heck are 9 and 11


----------



## Aurita

had a little chuckle when I found egg 11 lol that’s a great one


----------



## xSuperMario64x

~Kilza~ said:


> Apparently their name is "Kipper", according to the image URL.


thank you for this info, it has truly brightened my day


----------



## xara

Ori said:


> View attachment 437680
> whos this guy


t. bunny. lost his zipper since he can’t zip it up no more.


----------



## daringred_

out of curiosity, has anyone solved (or at least think they've solved) the second puzzle?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Aurita said:


> had a little chuckle when I found egg 11 lol that’s a great one


Bro how- :0

I cannot seem to figure out the eggs that I'm missing. T^T If anyone could give me an answer or a hint, that'd be swell.


----------



## cornimer

daringred_ said:


> out of curiosity, has anyone solved (or at least think they've solved) the second puzzle?


I submitted an answer that makes sense to me, but I'm not 100% confident it's correct


----------



## LambdaDelta

~Kilza~ said:


> Apparently their name is "Kipper", according to the image URL.


a zipper kinder egg?


----------



## tiffanistarr

LambdaDelta said:


> a zipper kinder egg?


oh that’s cute! i thought it looked like a mash up of kirby or zipper but a kinder zipper is fun


----------



## Asarena

daringred_ said:


> out of curiosity, has anyone solved (or at least think they've solved) the second puzzle?


I may have solved it, but I'm not confident. I got _an_ answer, but is it _the_ answer? I don't know


----------



## LambdaDelta

tiffanistarr said:


> oh that’s cute! i thought it looked like a mash up of kirby or zipper but a kinder zipper is fun


oh it's probably that actually, yes


----------



## daringred_

cornimer said:


> I submitted an answer that makes sense to me, but I'm not 100% confident it's correct





Asarena said:


> I may have solved it, but I'm not confident. I got _an_ answer, but is it _the_ answer? I don't know


well, you're closer than i am  i don't even know where to start with getting a number or why an operation would be at the start of an equation.


----------



## tiffanistarr

And we’re still not close to figuring out #6 either?


----------



## BetsySundrop

Asarena said:


> I may have solved it, but I'm not confident. I got _an_ answer, but is it _the_ answer? I don't know



 Same.

I can _make_ it fit, but it's probably not correct...lol.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Eggs #9 and #11 make me want to take a Tylenol for my head. I need a mental break...


----------



## CometCatcher

daringred_ said:


> out of curiosity, has anyone solved (or at least think they've solved) the second puzzle?


I think I solved it! But I'm not sure, am double/triple checking before submitting.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

daringred_ said:


> out of curiosity, has anyone solved (or at least think they've solved) the second puzzle?



I'm like 99% certain I solved it and I'm confident-ish as long as didn't misread something?

I'm on an adrenaline high after doing all that, so I'm going to double-check again after I've stepped away for a bit, but I did the math (if you can call this wretched puzzle math), and I think everything checks out?

If you want, you can PM me and I can give answers to your other questions (or at least what I think the answers are). And anyone who sees this is free to PM me if you want to compare answers/if you want to check my logic/whatever~


----------



## LambdaDelta

egg #6 is still out there right?

I'm only thinking something to do with new horizon's 2.0 update or tbt's banner/backdrop having been on perpetual daytime for a long time, before the day/night cycle of it came back


----------



## daringred_

LambdaDelta said:


> egg #6 is still out there right?
> 
> I'm only thinking something to do with new horizon's 2.0 update or tbt's banner/backdrop having been on perpetual daytime for a long time, before the day/night cycle of it came back


pretty sure. i've looked at discussions about the 2.0 direct, the update itself and the S5 amiibo card launch but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah been digging for 6 as well everywhere almost no but no results :c

not even gonna try 8 lmao that one is too cruel


----------



## Dunquixote

I woke up late and am still doing the solo eggs ><. I took a look at puzzle 8 and i am extremely intimidated by it; i am hoping it does not require math since i cannot do even simple math. will still give it a shot, but i am not confident that i will be able to come up with even a guess.


----------



## Alienfish

Dunquixote said:


> I woke up late and am still doing the solo eggs ><. I took a look at puzzle 8 and i am extremely intimidated by it; i am hoping it does not require math since i cannot do even simple math. will still give it a shot, but i am not confident that i will be able to come up with even a guess.


this like i barely passed high school maths and it would probs help me if i knew what to do lmao


----------



## daringred_

looked at some threads for isabelle in smash plus recent dlc smash additions because reinforcements can also mean back-up, but i couldn't find anything.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

This song perfectly reflects how I feel right now trying to solve these clues:


Spoiler










And I'm not even gonna bother with #8, I'm very bad at math and it looks wayyy to complicated.


----------



## King koopa

Me after finding clue 9:


----------



## BetsySundrop

For #6, 'Sailing' did sound like kappn (as someone already mentioned), but wait to see the horizon I thought might refer to time zones that had to wait for the update. 

I was also thinking reinforcements could have something to do with restocks of collectibles, but haven't had luck there, either.


----------



## kiwikenobi

We're still trying to figure out community egg 6? Could it possibly have something to do with...



Spoiler: theories in here



changing your preferences so that the time zone is set to the morning? I tried just doing that, but all I got was a lovely sunrise, didn't find an egg.

But perhaps there's one only available when your time zone is set to one that's in the morning. Perhaps you have to wait on a certain screen for a certain amount of time, like Earthbound or something. ^o^;>



I'm not sure about the other parts of the clue, I just got fixated on the "this morning" and "wait to see the horizon" parts.



Spoiler: Update (no egg yet)



Can confirm that waiting for the hour to roll over during the website sunrise doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Many thanks to @xara for helping me again!  Now all that's left is eggs 6 and 8, which I have already given up on. :,) But I am getting closer to that spring blossom egg! <3


----------



## daringred_

surely the horizon part has to refer to the game? you can almost always see a physical horizon (and you would if you were sailing unless the weather was total garbage), so it's unlikely to be that, and i doubt it means the sun rising because i've personally never heard anyone refer to dawn/daybreak/sunrise as horizon, but. that could just be a cultural/country thing.


----------



## Asarena

I was thinking that too. If it's not referring to the game then would something be blocking their view of the horizon? But if they're sailing, then what would be blocking it?


----------



## Mars Adept

Community Egg 2 is ‘TBT’s Favorite Seafood’ all over again.


----------



## daringred_

Asarena said:


> I was thinking that too. If it's not referring to the game then would something be blocking their view of the horizon? But if they're sailing, then what would be blocking it?


weather usually. like a storm or fog.


----------



## Asarena

Yeah, their view would have to be obstructed by something... Like reinforcements are coming but they're stuck in a storm, and they'll only arrive if they weather the storm? I still feel like it would make more sense if it were referring to the game though


----------



## daringred_

Asarena said:


> Yeah, their view would have to be obstructed by something... Like reinforcements are coming but they're stuck in a storm, and they'll only arrive if they weather the storm? I still feel like it would make more sense if it were referring to the game though


yeah, exactly, that's why i feel like it's referring to the game as opposed to a physical horizon. unless a storm is a metaphor for a delay? like... could it be referring to how NH was delayed for a year or whatever it was?


----------



## Sheep Villager

Found eggs 9 and 11 finally. Had to take a break due to burnout but I found both of them in an hour after coming back. Reminder for everyone to take breaks.

Egg 7 is still rebelling against me though so I might do some digging on the community one as a break from that one.


----------



## tessa grace

daringred_ said:


> out of curiosity, has anyone solved (or at least think they've solved) the second puzzle?


I think i've got it as well


----------



## Biyaya

I’m not going to overthink #12. If it’s wrong, it’s wrong.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

OH GOD WHAT IS THAT


----------



## CometCatcher

Second community egg...where are you...


----------



## xara

forget #6, what the hell is this?


----------



## CometCatcher

xSuperMario64x said:


> OH GOD WHAT IS THAT
> View attachment 437704



It's...INKredible.


----------



## King koopa

xSuperMario64x said:


> OH GOD WHAT IS THAT
> View attachment 437704


A zippuid! Those are very rare, good eye!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

WHAT THE HECK-


----------



## Biyaya

xSuperMario64x said:


> OH GOD WHAT IS THAT
> View attachment 437704


It looks so freaking goofy — I love it!


----------



## ~Kilza~

xSuperMario64x said:


> OH GOD WHAT IS THAT
> View attachment 437704


Ah, yes, a "squidpper". Clearly the star of the upcoming Splatoon 3.


----------



## tessa grace

~Kilza~ said:


> Ah, yes, a "squidpper". Clearly the star of the upcoming Splatoon 3.


I mean its yellow for a reason right clearly on theme


----------



## Sheep Villager

I still think the community clue 2 might be talking about the new villagers 2.0 added and the waiting period between them being announced and being added to the game. 

There were so many threads about them and the threads about 2.0 were about 80 pages long each. I'm considering going to scan the entire 2.0 thread so we can at least chalk it up as not being there.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hi yes my eyes would like to file a restraining order


----------



## KittenNoir

Noooo I was meant to stay up but I fell asleep


----------



## dream_angel

Sheep Villager said:


> Found eggs 9 and 11 finally. Had to take a break due to burnout but I found both of them in an hour after coming back. Reminder for everyone to take breaks.
> 
> Egg 7 is still rebelling against me though so I might do some digging on the community one as a break from that one.


egg 7 is the only one (well.. and 3 but... anyway lol) i figured out myself! if you wanna know it or a hint i can msg u it! we have the opposite problems for the life of me i am stuck at 9 and 11


----------



## Firesquids

He's... he's so beautiful


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Uh, what the heck is this?!?


----------



## amemome

these zipper edits get crazier and crazier each year


----------



## Biyaya

I’m loving scrolling past all these Zipper squids.


----------



## Sheep Villager

dream_angel said:


> egg 7 is the only one (well.. and 3 but... anyway lol) i figured out myself! if you wanna know it or a hint i can msg u it! we have the opposite problems for the life of me i am stuck at 9 and 11



I'm trying to find as many eggs as I can by myself so I'll pass on the hint for now, but if you want hints for 9 and 11 I can send you some.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Im getting scared because of all these Zipper reincarnations....


----------



## seliph

can't wait to see this little freak dancing around the forums iykyk


----------



## tessa grace

seliph said:


> can't wait to see this little freak dancing around the forums iykyk


that but as zipper t bunny


----------



## dream_angel

Sheep Villager said:


> I'm trying to find as many eggs as I can by myself so I'll pass on the hint for now, but if you want hints for 9 and 11 I can send you some.


good luck to you! and that would be lovely tysm!


----------



## shellbell

@Firesquids if I may... immortalize this:


----------



## xara

Firesquids said:


> He's... he's so beautiful


LMAO not you making him your avatar . though i’ve gotta say... he looks quite dashing with the prismatic glow backdrop.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

amemome said:


> these zipper edits get crazier and crazier each year


nothing can top the madness of the leg-lengthening zipper and zipper tree and zipper bugs/flowers in 2018 lmao


----------



## digimon

seliph said:


> can't wait to see this little freak dancing around the forums iykyk








wait the zipperification


----------



## daringred_

y'know, if we still can't collectively figure out #6 by the final day, i think we deserve an additional hint a la camp bell tree : ))
maybe now someone will find it lmaooo


----------



## xara

been up since god knows what time this morning, but my sleep deprived braincell and i are ready for the final batch of the day! 4 mins to go!


----------



## Firesquids

digimon said:


> wait the zipperification


This is the ideal male body.
 You may not like it, but this is what peak performance looks like


----------



## seliph

digimon said:


> wait the zipperification


wait he's kind of adorable tho


----------



## xSuperMario64x

digimon said:


> wait the zipperification


this is the greatest thing I've seen all year thank you


----------



## tessa grace

digimon said:


> wait the zipperification


If they dont put that on the front page im sueing the mods


----------



## CometCatcher

I've exhausted my brain cells from solving the puzzle for egg 8, finding solo eggs, and trying to figure out egg 6, and there's ANOTHER batch on the way? WhhhhOOOOo

EDIT: They are here! * O *


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Does anyone want more eggs? The fourth batch is ready!


----------



## Mars Adept

Oh no.

The new eggs are here.


----------



## KittenNoir

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Does anyone want more eggs? The fourth batch is ready!


Can I kindly decline this?


----------



## tessa grace

I don't understand any of them help


----------



## xara

xara said:


> my sleep deprived braincell and i are ready for the final batch of the day!


so... i was wrong LOL.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Excuse me, I think there's a problem with the puzzle picture for egg 16. It's clearly melted.


----------



## cornimer

Got the first splat egg  thank goodness there was one clue in this batch that clicked quickly


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

KittenNoir said:


> Can I kindly decline this?


Decline me? How eggstraordinarily amusing!


----------



## CometCatcher

cornimer said:


> Got the first splat egg  thank goodness there was one clue in this batch that clicked quickly


Ooo! Congrats on your splat egg! I'm tempted to snag a junimo egg, but I also wanted to save up to try and get spring bloom...decisions!


----------



## LambdaDelta

cool mirror


----------



## corlee1289

OUF. I won't be able to do Puzzle 16. When I try to focus on the image, it's making me nauseated and queasy.

#severemotionsickness


----------



## LambdaDelta

corlee1289 said:


> OUF. I won't be able to do Puzzle 16. When I try to focus on the image, it's making me nauseated and queasy.
> 
> #severemotionsickness


read this as 'sever emotion sickness', and agreed


----------



## corlee1289

LambdaDelta said:


> read this as 'sever emotion sickness', and agreed


----------



## Gene.

I keep thinking Egg 14 has something to do with CAPTCHA's but I can't seem to find anything close to it.


----------



## Dunquixote

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Does anyone want more eggs? The fourth batch is ready!


If you mean free collectible eggs or egg currency, yes please! 

If you mean more eggs to find, I’m still looking for the ones you posted earlier. I woke up late ><.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Is the new puzzle image making anyone else feel hungry or is it just me.

I keep seeing marshmallows.


----------



## amemome

anyone made any headway for community eggs 6 and 14? these eggs are so tricky!!



Spoiler: egg 14 thoughts



the three villagers mentioned are "technically not animals" which makes me want to agree with robot/captcha, but i have never been asked to enter a captcha on this site before.

I also checked the robot sounds thread to see if there was anything there but didn't immediately see anything.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Got 9 eggs....want Junimo Egg....must stay strong......need Spring Bloom....cannot stop vibrating.....


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I want to do these so much but I'm so tired but I can't stop thinking about them xbdhehehy


----------



## Merielle

For #14, my mind went to the Tin Robot collectible, but I didn't see anything on the item page.


----------



## amemome

found egg 14!
It's in the robots section for types of guests online.


----------



## daringred_

amemome said:


> found egg 14!
> It's in the robots section for types of guests online.


nice! i didnt even know that was a page lol. now im only missing 13 from this batch.


----------



## Antonio

For community egg #6, maybe we have to wait till dawn to find it?


----------



## corlee1289

Antonio said:


> For community egg #6, maybe we have to wait till dawn to find it?


Someone earlier tried that by changing the timezone and it didn’t work out. I think they even waited an hour for the change and that also didn’t work out.


----------



## Antonio

corlee1289 said:


> Someone earlier tried that by changing the timezone and it didn’t work out. I think they ebecuz i have mven waited an hour for the change and that also didn’t work out.


Maybe the keywords are "reinforcements is sailing here", somewhere towards dawn. I'm just breaking it down i have no idea.


----------



## Aniko

That's so not funny, what is a .....??  I thought I had this puzzle but no....

For the community eggs I didn't find anything not already mentioned. I thought 'sailing' what about Gulliver's ship and the 250 tickets.


----------



## Megaroni

yeah i was thinking it had to do with some sort of faq or help post, because of the "reinforcements"


----------



## dream_angel

egg 16's puzzle was crazy but i actually got it! zooming in like... a lot helps... a lot but please the bunny in the lower left looks like a bunny snail 

also.. i still for the life of me cannot figure out egg 1... feelin dumb


----------



## tessa grace

staff did you guys send out the puzzle egg answers or something? I had 12 eggs and i dont know how


----------



## Snek

The two solos in the fourth batch (13 & 15) have stumped me. I have to rest my head for tomorrow


----------



## CometCatcher

tessa grace said:


> staff did you guys send out the puzzle egg answers or something? I had 12 eggs and i dont know how


Maybe you were the first to find an egg for one of them?

Otherwise, I think the first puzzle is still open until 10:00 PM EST tonight.


----------



## Asarena

tessa grace said:


> staff did you guys send out the puzzle egg answers or something? I had 12 eggs and i dont know how


Try checking your transactions. It should say each time you found an egg. If it only has 11 found egg transactions then it might be a glitch?


----------



## tessa grace

Well it has 12 but one of them is the same code twice


----------



## seliph

mfw i have been reading clue 15 wrong for over an hour


----------



## Asarena

tessa grace said:


> Well it has 12 but one of them is the same code twice


Oh yeah, it might be a glitch then. I think I've seen that happen to people in previous events. Staff should be able to fix it if so


----------



## Jeremy

tessa grace said:


> staff did you guys send out the puzzle egg answers or something? I had 12 eggs and i dont know how


Once in a while there's a glitch that causes someone to get duplicate eggs from one link. We'll check this periodically and adjust the total amount.


----------



## CometCatcher

Egg 15...why must you plague me so.


----------



## tessa grace

Jeremy said:


> Once in a while there's a glitch that causes someone to get duplicate eggs from one link. We'll check this periodically and adjust the total amount.


oh lmao here i was thinking i hacked tbt
phew thank goodness i was scared i accidentally solved #6 without knowing and then i couldnt help everyone


----------



## daringred_

CometCatcher said:


> Egg 15...why must you plague me so.


if you know 13, i'll happily trade


----------



## Rosch

Are community eggs 6 and 10 been found?

Please help me. My brain is not working and I'm a little frustrated at myself because I couldn't find any of the new ones... and I'm kinda relying on these ones.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> Are community eggs 6 and 10 been found?
> 
> Please help me. My brain is not working and I'm a little frustrated at myself because I couldn't find any of the new ones... and I'm kinda relying on these ones.


6 hasn't been found. 10 has been.


----------



## dream_angel

i think i know what egg 13 means but i just don't know where to look  i haven't had to use my brain in so long now its hurtin

edit: omg i found it v proud of my smooth brain


----------



## daringred_

ngl, i actually really like the community sharing aspect change. it's so nice (and way less stressful lol) seeing people trade clues or just generally helping each other out !!


----------



## a potato

Ah yes, time for my favorite tradition! Going crazy looking for eggs and seeing what new cursed forms Zipper takes on! Good luck everybody!


----------



## Tiffany

I am so bad at these lol. No way will I get that math one. it makes no sense to me. Also the one about ac's big 2022 event, im positive i know what it is but there is no egg there. this is frustrating


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Trying to do most of these solo but I'm running out of brainpower. If anyone wants to PM me to trade some answers feel free. I need #9, #11, and #13 for solo. I have #1, #3, #5, #7 and #15.

Way too many DMs lol, but really appreciate the people who did reach out.


----------



## Rosch

Wut? I just realized you can share answers privately for this event. Arceus help me in these trying times. I just want 14 Eggs.


----------



## Firesquids

Okay but egg 8 is actually impossible


----------



## Dunquixote

shoot i misspelled a puzzle guess in the subject, but i typed the guess right. don’t know if it is right, but i’m hoping that the misspelling in the post’s subject won’t disqualify my guess ><


----------



## dream_angel

Dunquixote said:


> shoot i misspelled a puzzle guess in the subject, but i typed the guess right. don’t know if it is right, but i’m hoping that the misspelling in the post’s subject won’t disqualify my guess ><


i think as long as the guess is right your fine! it says on puzzles "The thread's title and body can be anything"


----------



## vinnie

What does the egg # for the puzzle mean when you go to submit your answer?


----------



## Flicky

I found egg 14 immediately, but by the time I got back online, it had already been solved  

Still not sure what 11 could possibly be. Have some ideas for the other solo ones.


----------



## xara

shaking, crying and throwing up over how tired i am, but batch #4 is all done!!  tysm @digimon and @Blink. for helping me, i lob you guys. 

as always, if anyone needs help with eggs #1, #3, #5, #7, #9, #11, #13 or #15, feel free to send me a message! see ya’ll tomorrow bright and early at 9am for the next batch! 

*edit:* coming up with clues/hints is hard for me, so i’ll only be sharing where to find eggs outright from now on.


----------



## daringred_

can't wait to see who finds #6 and becomes the easter hero


----------



## dream_angel

vinnie said:


> What does the egg # for the puzzle mean when you go to submit your answer?


its a drop down so you pick which number egg your answering for ex. i'm answering a puzzle question for egg #8! if that makes sense? because they need to know which egg you're talking about since theres multiple puzzle eggs!


----------



## vinnie

dream_angel said:


> its a drop down so you pick which number egg your answering for ex. i'm answering a puzzle question for egg #8! if that makes sense? because they need to know which egg you're talking about since theres multiple puzzle eggs!


yes, thank you! i completely mulled over the part where it explained what it means :')


----------



## corlee1289

vinnie said:


> What does the egg # for the puzzle mean when you go to submit your answer?


It refers to what number the puzzle it is for. So if you're answering puzzle #16 of the hunt, then you choose from the dropdown menu #16


----------



## JellyBeans

currently debating whether 1:30am post spoons brain might contain the kind of whacky logic needed to figure out some of these new clues and honestly.. the answer might be yes


----------



## King Dorado

how is everyone able to tell whether a particular clue has already been solved by somebody else??


----------



## Tiffany

Yall my brain is mush, for real. I have found eggs 1,2,3,7,10 and 14. I cannot figure out any others and I'm convinced the math one is made up gibberish. help please(i'll just be over here passed out from the mental exhaustion).


----------



## vinnie

my head is hurting. this is all too much to process. if anyone wants to work together, pm me.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I only found a few eggs this year. Man, I was doing great with the past egg hunts, I wonder where my mojo went?


----------



## Mars Adept

I feel guilty/shameful about withholding egg knowledge so if anyone wants to message me for help, I’m willing. Just know that I don’t have many eggs myself.


----------



## JellyBeans

finally dragging myself to bed... i'm happy with what i've accomplished, if anyone needs help dm me and i might be able to help!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

fffff waking up to find so many more new clues is overwhelming! I still have to figure out egg 5!


----------



## cornimer

Spoiler: Things I have thought of for egg 6 that have failed so far (maybe this will inspire someone with a new idea)




Looked at all the "open staff applications" and new staff announcements since 2019, because this is the first thing I thought of when I saw "re-enforcements". I even clicked on the "submit a staff application here"
Looked in the thread where the time-changing banner was announced because of "wait for the horizon"
Clicked on the banner, nothing
Looked at all the staff members' profiles because I thought it could be interpreted as like...the re-enforcements will be here when they wake up?? Because staff are in different timezones??
Looked at a couple of threads from when Isabelle was announced in Smash because we were all "waiting for the horizon" back then and it was pretty memorable...pretty sure this was used as a clue a few years ago though so it's probably not this
Looked at couple threads about Gulliver, none of them seemed egg-worthy though
Looked through the whole thread "What is the first thing you will do when the update drops on November 5th?"
Looked at a couple popular threads about series 5 amiibo cards


----------



## moo_nieu

egg 8 puzzle.. why


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

I think I managed to get to everyone who PMed me about Egg 8 (aka that scary math puzzle). If I missed anyone/if I didn't follow up, please PM me again!

If *anyone* needs help with Egg 8, my PM box is also open to you for anything from checking logic/answers to giving hints to giving exact answers (but please be patient; I've gotten a lot of PMs and I'm taking a break soon ). I've had a few folks come to me with the same answer, so I'm reasonably confident, but I welcome anyone who wants to test my logic~

*Edit*: Okay, yeah. I'm taking a break for a bit. I promise that I see everyone's PMs and I will 100% get to them~


----------



## amemome

i'm still so sad that i submitted the wrong thing for the first puzzle  i feel like i should have collaborated from the beginning instead of trying to brave these tumultuous seas alone.


----------



## Dinosaurz

cornimer said:


> Spoiler: Things I have thought of for egg 6 that have failed so far (maybe this will inspire someone with a new idea)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked at all the "open staff applications" and new staff announcements since 2019, because this is the first thing I thought of when I saw "re-enforcements". I even clicked on the "submit a staff application here"
> Looked in the thread where the time-changing banner was announced because of "wait for the horizon"
> Clicked on the banner, nothing
> Looked at all the staff members' profiles because I thought it could be interpreted as like...the re-enforcements will be here when they wake up?? Because staff are in different timezones??
> Looked at a couple of threads from when Isabelle was announced in Smash because we were all "waiting for the horizon" back then and it was pretty memorable...pretty sure this was used as a clue a few years ago though so it's probably not this
> Looked at couple threads about Gulliver, none of them seemed egg-worthy though
> Looked through the whole thread "What is the first thing you will do when the update drops on November 5th?"
> Looked at a couple popular threads about series 5 amiibo cards


I was thinking about the amiibo cards too, with the “sailing” meaning “shipping” like the cards. I went through a few threads but they’re so long. Could mean like U.K. having to wait longer for cards


----------



## skarmoury

i officially hate egg 6 ive pressed so many things idk what you want from me


----------



## Venn

So I've looked through the posts and it seems like all but one of the community eggs have been found? Just trying to figure out which one to look out for.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Venn said:


> So I've looked through the posts and it seems like all but one of the community eggs have been found? Just trying to figure out which one to look out for.


Correct, #6 is the only community one eluding us.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Venn said:


> So I've looked through the posts and it seems like all but one of the community eggs have been found? Just trying to figure out which one to look out for.


I think we’re all just struggling on #6 and when i say struggling i mean actually dying


----------



## ali.di.magix

I finally found one egg from the two batches, I'll count that as an accomplishment 

As far as the other eggs go, I have zero thoughts, head empty


----------



## LambdaDelta

egg 6, all my homies hate egg 6


----------



## Rosch

Keywords that I've been messing around for Egg 6:
pre-order/order, Target, shipment/shipped, re-stock/stock

But I'm not even sure if this is the right direction...


----------



## ~Kilza~

oh, hello there lil' Cheepper


----------



## Venn

My thought about 6 was perhaps new staff, but alas, no luck.


----------



## Newbiemayor

~Kilza~ said:


> oh, hello there lil' Cheepper


*inhale* no


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Egg 6 makes me think about clouds but I dunno


----------



## Merielle

#6 is making me have flashbacks to the Poliwags and our Alfonso mango trees


----------



## Asarena

For 6, I looked into threads related to new staff, new villagers/NPCs, amiibos, restocks of amiibos and other random things, preorders of stuff, and then I ran out of ideas. I also poked around the AC World site a bit, but I didn't look there that thoroughly


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have a theory the staff only made a community clue so they can look through our thinking here about the clues and laugh at how dumb we are


----------



## Snek

First a squid, and now a fish. Is Zipper trying to tell us something?


----------



## Merielle

I've looked through a couple threads on weather in ACNH, specifically ones that mention fog, because fog happens in the morning, and it'd obscure the horizon, but nada so far.


----------



## Venn

Was there anything about Copper and Booker coming to New Horizons? I'm having trouble looking through things involving these two and the update possibly? For some reason I was thinking they're the reinforcements.


----------



## King koopa

~Kilza~ said:


> oh, hello there lil' Cheepper


Oh hey, it's a zeep zeep! 
(Zipper why are you doing this)


----------



## michealsmells

My PMs are open to anyone with information on the elusive Egg #6, #8, #9, #12, #13, and #15. In return I can give ya info on any other egg that I've currently got an idea on.

Desperate times call for desperate measures. I am VERY close to getting that Junimo Egg and I CANNAE have it ripped away from my grasp. Also if I keep looking my current partner and I's brain is gonna friggin esplode.

[edit] I FORGOR I FOUND 5


----------



## Snek

michealsmells said:


> My PMs are open to anyone with information on the elusive Egg #5, #6, #8, #9, #12, #13, and #15. In return I can give ya info on any other egg that I've currently got an idea on.
> 
> Desperate times call for desperate measures. I am VERY close to getting that Junimo Egg and I CANNAE have it ripped away from my grasp. Also if I keep looking my current partner and I's brain is gonna friggin esplode.


You found Egg #6???!

Edit: nevermind read it wrong lol

Still...no one's found it yet?!


----------



## michealsmells

Snek said:


> You found Egg #6???!


NO I MEAN ANYONE WITH INFO ON #6!!!! Gosh I WISH I found Egg 6 (probably should've omitted that one for its sheer horrible nature)


----------



## Snek

michealsmells said:


> NO I MEAN ANYONE WITH INFO ON #6!!!! Gosh I WISH I found Egg 6 (probably should've omitted that one for its sheer horrible nature)


Sorry, read it wrong! Brain is malfunctioning!
So many ideas but none have lead to the elusive number 6


----------



## dream_angel

watch #6 be really easy or something ill cry


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I could also use some help! If anyone could be so kind as to PM me some hints on eggs 5, 9, 11, and 13 that would be pretty neat 

*no more hints please*, I got plenty to work with now, thank you


----------



## xara

i’m just waiting up to find out what the answer to #4 is lol. i assumed that puzzle answers, or at least the egg distributions, would be announced once the deadline hit, but i’m not sure.


----------



## LadyDestani

xara said:


> i’m just waiting up to find out what the answer to #4 is lol. i assumed that puzzle answers, or at least the egg distributions, would be announced once the deadline hit, but i’m not sure.


I'm guessing the staff needs time to review and compile the results. I'm anxiously waiting to see if I got it right too.


----------



## dream_angel

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I could also use some help! If anyone could be so kind as to PM me some hints on eggs 5, 9, 11, and 13 that would be pretty neat
> 
> *no more hints please*, I got plenty to work with now, thank you


oops i just sent you a long one  sorry


----------



## Jeremy

The first puzzle from Friday night, *Egg 4*, is now closed! And the answer is...



Spoiler: Egg 4 Puzzle Answer



Passport



Those of you who answered it correctly will receive your 1 egg shortly!


----------



## Firesquids

Jeremy said:


> The first puzzle from Friday night, *Egg 4*, is now closed! And the answer is...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 4 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> Passport
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who answered it correctly will receive your 1 egg shortly!


Yusss, why did I doubt myself so much on this one?


----------



## tiffanistarr

damn my first instinct was passport then i put dodo code cause i’m stupid


----------



## Dinosaurz

YOOO i got it right i got passport


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

omg I put dodo code as well. I WAS SO SURE


----------



## Dinosaurz

I almost put dodo code but i was like "identifier" has to be passport


----------



## dream_angel

YESS! i was scared it was gunna be a hard one and i was thinking dodo code but then thought well we do have passports in game its not a stretch

edit: i got egged, thank u for the egg


----------



## Asarena

Yay! I almost went with dodo code instead, but I'm glad I decided to stick with my first thought


----------



## xara

Jeremy said:


> The first puzzle from Friday night, *Egg 4*, is now closed! And the answer is...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 4 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> Passport
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who answered it correctly will receive your 1 egg shortly!


yesssss, i got it!! i honestly overthought this one a lot because i was like, “hmm... passport seems too easy. ” lol, but i’m glad i (and a bunch of my friends) got it right! congrats to everyone else who got it as well!


----------



## Tiffany

passport was my first instinct but i thought that was wrong because you dont always need that to fly. my 2nd thought was dodo code. but i thought it was to do with this site and i went to the airport page and that made me go with friend code. oh well live and learn


----------



## cya

I put dodo because I forgot the game also had passports


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aww shoot, I knew it was passport, but I was too scared to answer.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I can't believe you get egged for getting a correct response


----------



## Dunquixote

xara said:


> yesssss, i got it!! i honestly overthought this one a lot because i was like, “hmm... passport seems too easy. ”, but i’m glad i (and a bunch of my friends) got it right! congrats to everyone else who got it as well!



Same! I remember getting a guess for some other event wrong when the answer seemed too easy, even though it was my first guess. I was hoping not to repeat that mistake .


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Phew I'm glad I listened to gut instinct, but of course because I overthink everything I began to ponder things like "dodo code" and even "nook miles ticket"  because no way would it be as easy as "passport"

But I'll take that +1 egg currency, thanks!


----------



## Snek

Yay!!! I got it right! I was scared because I didn't think the answer would be so simple.


----------



## tessa grace

I got it right! My gut said dodo code and then decided passport made more sense. Glad I took my time!


----------



## corlee1289

Whoo! I’m so glad that I didn’t second guess myself for the puzzle #4! Thank you for my egged post! :3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Okay but what even is this-


----------



## dream_angel

everything has been so exhausted for egg 6 i was thinking of maps? like acnh maps? bc their sailing *here* this morning.. so like here a map of an island? truly .. running out of any ideas


----------



## Midoriya

Yesss, I got it!  I knew the reasoning behind the answer was sound!


----------



## Wildtown

Could question #6 be the first egg to never be found?


----------



## Mars Adept

Yes! I got Egg 4 right! Also, everyone keeps saying they thought ‘Dodo Code’ at one point and I never thought about that so I feel like the odd one out, haha.

(I’m still wondering what Egg 6 is if it isn’t Advance Wars related.)


----------



## seliph

Tiffany said:


> passport was my first instinct but i thought that was wrong because you dont always need that to fly.


this is literally the reason why i went with passport and _not_ dodo code lol


----------



## amemome

noooooo i knew it!!! darn it my doozy brain dodo code guess :'(


----------



## cya

welcome to the dodo gang


----------



## tiffanistarr

after the dodo disappointment im going to get some much needed sleeps. 

Here’s to hoping we figure #6 out!


----------



## amemome

if egg six was actually easy.... i may riot


----------



## Aniko

I've never played to the game so I didn't know there were passports, in the tutoral I watched, they used dodo code


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

IM SO HAPPY I GOT EGG 4!! I LITERALLY AT THE LAST 7 MINUTES WAS LIKE uhh a passport??? AND YAYAYAYAYAAYAYAYY


----------



## LambdaDelta

Wildtown said:


> Could question #6 be the first egg to never be found?


technically, the second


----------



## dream_angel

i have a question! the last 3 eggs in the shop say theres only 10/10 does that mean only 10 people can get them? or is it just going to restock? just wondering i have no clue


----------



## Vsmith

Yay!! I got egg #4 right!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

dream_angel said:


> i have a question! the last 3 eggs in the shop say theres only 10/10 does that mean only 10 people can get them? or is it just going to restock? just wondering i have no clue


nothing confirmed, but past egg hunts have had periodic restocks


----------



## dream_angel

LambdaDelta said:


> nothing confirmed, but past egg hunts have had periodic restocks


ooooh ok, makes sense!


----------



## skarmoury

let me condense my train/s of thought on egg 6



Spoiler: i hate u egg 6



_Reinforcements are sailing here this morning, but they must wait to see the horizon._

reinforcement - back-up, security
sailing - going overseas, or generally travelling
this morning - could be the morning of the clue (or just a general morning, not date-specific)
wait to see the horizon - rollover (like from 4:59 am to 5:00 am), resetting ACNH, or generally something to do with a waiting time

I've checked the following areas:
- *hold my item/villager threads, the resetting thread*: people need back-up if they want to reset their island. "wait to see the horizon" could mean either waiting for rollover when a villager is in boxes or waiting when the person has reset their island (a "new horizon" if you could call it that). sailing could be when the holder visit the other person's new island to drop off OP's stuff.
- *setting up a 2FA (email confirmation, back-up codes)*: back-up, but doesn't really explain the rest of the parts. i thought waiting could mean waiting for an email if you set up a 2FA with email confirmation, but my email had no eggs. sad.
- *the page where you register for a new account*: reinforcements could mean new people registering. there's also apparently a waiting time before you can click the button to register. (i didnt make a new account, i just went to check if it was in the register page.)
- *contact us*: i sent a dumb message just to check, since reinforcements could mean staff, and you have to wait to be contacted back. staff pls ignore im sorry about the spam message.
- *help page*: having reinforcements means you need help. skimmed through all the subtopics but found a grand total of 0 eggs.
- *ACNH: Online (the airport) filters*: checked under all the filters + within the last 7 days just and found nothing. i was initially thinking of just redd since he pretty much sails in his boat.
- *staff applications*: i think i checked like 1 or 2 boards re: staff apps, went to the mod/project staff applications (even if they were closed), and opened the gforms too. no dice. i know someone else checked that part too so yeah dead end maybe.

sorry i hyperfixated more on other parts of the forums that aren't threads because we've seen all community clues so far be places that aren't threads. i've been thinking about this clue since the moment it dropped and i cannot wrap my head around it. you guys can recheck the areas i've mentioned (as i might have overlooked the egg) or maybe you have a new idea from my train of thought. hopefully we can solve this clue before the day ends.


----------



## King Dorado

oi i think i'm the fastest spender here,
i gots two eggies now!
<----------


----------



## cya

Yea I wondered about new account/contact staff, as well as applying to be staff, but figured that would be a lot of stuff for staff to clean up. Maybe we have to do something to trigger the egg, but we won't know we've done it until morning? Idk, the morning part is throwing me off.


----------



## Amilee

cya said:


> Yea I wondered about new account/contact staff, as well as applying to be staff, but figured that would be a lot of stuff for staff to clean up. Maybe we have to do something to trigger the egg, but we won't know we've done it until morning? Idk, the morning part is throwing me off.


contact staff was actually an egg before! it felt really wrong sending a message there just asking for an egg haha


----------



## cya

Oooo, I didn't know that! So technically it could be one of those... Hmm, feels wrong to try lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus

cya said:


> Yea I wondered about new account/contact staff, as well as applying to be staff, but figured that would be a lot of stuff for staff to clean up. Maybe we have to do something to trigger the egg, but we won't know we've done it until morning? Idk, the morning part is throwing me off.


this is actually super smart. maybe the egg will appear in the morning time or something ?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I have tooken the liberty of taking these... _Interesting_ Zipper images and have removed the backgrounds.
I can totally see the avatar possibilities now. 


Spoiler


----------



## Megaroni

for egg 6, currently looking at threads that have to do with tarantulas/scorpions on nook miles/mystery island... cause you know... if you get mauled by a bug... you need reinforcements??


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hopeless Opus said:


> this is actually super smart. maybe the egg will appear in the morning time or something ?


But this can't be the case. It had to have been lying around somewhere on the forums when the 2nd batch arrived, along with the other eggs that have been found in that batch.


----------



## Vsmith

I found egg# 13 on accident.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Vsmith said:


> I found egg# 13 on accident.


love when that happens


----------



## Amilee

Hopeless Opus said:


> this is actually super smart. maybe the egg will appear in the morning time or something ?


i thought so too at first but that would be kinda unfair for people in differen timezones at least for the first one to get it reward. if you have to actually wait till its morning irl i mean


----------



## skarmoury

cya said:


> Yea I wondered about new account/contact staff, as well as applying to be staff, but figured that would be a lot of stuff for staff to clean up. Maybe we have to do something to trigger the egg, but we won't know we've done it until morning? Idk, the morning part is throwing me off.


the weird thing about this is that we already have the puzzle clues which are essentially "we won't know we've done it until [a certain time]". i'd feel off having to wait for a non-puzzle clue to know we're right.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

Paperboy012305 said:


> But this can't be the case. If the egg is out there somewhere at the time it was announced, then it had to have been lying around somewhere on the forums when the 2nd batch arrived.





Amilee said:


> i thought so too at first but that would be kinda unfair for people in differen timezones at least for the first one to get it reward. if you have to actually wait till its morning irl i mean


ur both right abt these points, i wasn't thinking abt those factors   maaaan


----------



## Midoriya

Spoiler: looking for egg 6



I looked _very _far back in the NH threads for egg 6 to a thread I thought it might be in, but it wasn't there.  It was this thread in particular, which is one of the first threads to document people beginning the game.






						Who is playing tonight?
					

28 minutes YES I'm watching every minute haha!



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Amilee

skarmoury said:


> the weird thing about this is that we already have the puzzle clues which are essentially "we won't know we've done it until [a certain time]". i'd feel off having to wait for a non-puzzle clue to know we're right.


now that you say this i feel like it has something to do with the puzzles because we have to wait until we get the eggs. but i didnt see anything in the submission thread


----------



## skarmoury

Amilee said:


> now that you say this i feel like it has something to do with the puzzles because we have to wait until we get the eggs. but i didnt see anything in the submission thread


oh yeah i did check the submissions thread too! might take a look again but so far i haven't seen anything there :0


----------



## Midoriya

I also had the thought that,

"Reinforcements are sailing here this morning, but they must wait to meet the horizon" has to do with near the launch of New Horizons where we saw that one video with the boat next to the island, the teaser thread I think.  I looked there and didn't see anything, but the word "reinforcements" makes me think strongly that it's talking about New Horizons bringing new users to the forum.  I may be reading into it too much, but those are my thoughts.

Or it could also have to do with one of the updates like 2.0 that introduced new villagers.


----------



## Megaroni

what are the chances the egg is in an ac world video? like they somehow edited the video to show where the egg is, either audibly or visually, and reposted it?


----------



## xara

Megaroni said:


> what are the chances the egg is in an ac world video? like they somehow edited the video to show where the egg is, either audibly or visually, and reposted it?


i don’t think they would do this. i wasn’t around for every egg hunt, so someone correct me if i’m wrong, but i don’t think there’s ever been an egg that wasn’t an egg graphic, a link (usually an image or actual wording), or a button somewhere on tbt (ex. one of the eggs last year was hidden in the “donate to tbt’s ko-fi” button near the bottom of the site’s main page. 

plus, ac world has so many videos that hiding an egg in one would make it pretty much impossible to find.


----------



## BetsySundrop

Megaroni said:


> what are the chances the egg is in an ac world video? like they somehow edited the video to show where the egg is, either audibly or visually, and reposted it?



Well there was a bird found in a youtube video link (island tour) in the camp bell tree.....hoping it's not that complicated...

Nope, no more. I'll be back tomorrow. Definitely done for the night, lol....

Reinforcements could be "help" of some sort,  like update to fix glitches, but wait to see the horizon?


----------



## cya

I haven't participated in this before, so I don't know what to expect with the egg locations, but speaking of AC World, maybe a link could be in the comment section over there, maybe to do with the NH or 2.0 announcements?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I checked the bell tree twitter page, no eggs there.... yet


----------



## Mars Adept

I’m hoping in the morning the staff will give us an extra hint for Egg 6 like they did for ‘TBT’s Favorite Seafood/Calamari’ years back since despite some great ideas it hasn’t been found yet, but I doubt it…


----------



## JellyLu

I'm sleep deprived from vet school applications so I submitted my answer for egg 4 as egg 8. Not only was my guess right and I didn't get the egg, but now I can't even have a guess for egg 8 and I look dumb. Big L ahaha


----------



## Verecund

I've been so convinced all day that #6 refers to this tweet from Pocket Camp because it just lines up so well (reinforcements = the new villagers to increase the roster, sailing = the villager had to be obtained via Gulliver's ship, this morning = the tweet was made shortly after the beginning of the new PC day, which is when the villagers would have been made available, wait to see the horizon = they were added in Pocket Camp early and had to wait to be added into NH), but I feel like I've exhausted everything, or at least all the obvious connections to it (the Pocket Camp board, threads/posts from the NH board that mention the tweet or the villagers once they were added to PC, an article from AC World mentioning their addition into PC along with the comments) so I'm totally lost now; I have no idea what else it could relate to.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Not sure how to do this but I’ll try.
Will there be an image of an egg on a page?


----------



## Midoriya

NovariusHaze said:


> Not sure how to do this but I’ll try.
> Will there be an image of an egg on a page?



Yep, the egg will appear as a clickable link.


----------



## LambdaDelta

NovariusHaze said:


> Not sure how to do this but I’ll try.
> Will there be an image of an egg on a page?


yes, except when no

when no? nobody knows, until it is found

(well ok, and puzzles. those are always no, for obvious reasons)


----------



## RollingAntony

I want to thank @amemome for Egg 14 and all the users that posted about the Egg 10.

I have only found one solo egg, but it's nice to try and find some of them.


----------



## Vsmith

Could egg#6's sailing refer to Kapp'n? I'm just throwing out ideas.


----------



## Dinosauuur

I'm pretty bad at this apparently lol. I just spent the last hour looking and only found the one community egg (which was mentioned here). I guess I'll try again tomorrow when I'm fully rested.


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> The first puzzle from Friday night, *Egg 4*, is now closed! And the answer is...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 4 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> Passport
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who answered it correctly will receive your 1 egg shortly!


Proof you should go with your first guess.. sigh I thought it was a bit vague since it's basically just a thing in game and not specific sigh lol.

oh well time to go bonkers over the ones i still haven't found...


----------



## Mokuren

If anyone has tips for the new solo clues please let me know T-T


----------



## chocopug

I suddenly remembered "hey, it's Easter, log onto TBT!" late last night.

Found a few eggs, so yay me. Although I did stumble across one and I'm not entirely sure which clue it's related to >_> the codes aren't very illuminating, lol XD


----------



## Alienfish

15 is just what the heck is that even lol


----------



## Firesquids

chocopug said:


> I suddenly remembered "hey, it's Easter, log onto TBT!" late last night.
> 
> Found a few eggs, so yay me. Although I did stumble across one and I'm not entirely sure which clue it's related to >_> the codes aren't very illuminating, lol XD


if you click on "shop" then "transactions" it will tell you which eggs you've found


----------



## chocopug

Firesquids said:


> if you click on "shop" then "transactions" it will tell you which eggs you've found



Omg, so it does! Thank goodness the staff thought of confused people like me XD
Thank you!


----------



## Mokuren

Finally found egg 15 T-T


----------



## Miss Witch

Egg #8 is driving me mad becus I normally love math but without any operations OR numbers to start working with I feel completely lost :') its EGGstremely frustrating


----------



## Alienfish

Mokuren said:


> Finally found egg 15 T-T


where is that salt"like" button

Nah congrats though.. probably way too abstract for my brain tho lol


----------



## Mokuren

Alienfish said:


> where is that salt"like" button
> 
> Nah congrats though.. probably way too abstract for my brain tho lol


I am happy to help out with both new solo clues or giving hints


----------



## cya

Surely if I click around enough I'll find something... Half a million threads, pssssh. Rookie numbers.


----------



## Alienfish

Mokuren said:


> I am happy to help out with both new solo clues or giving hints


I'll let you know if get stuck completely, I should probably think a few laps more on it..but yeah this has to be the worst solo clue yet lol!


----------



## goldmund

Phew what would I do without community clues  thank you tbt community for carrying me  So far I found two solo clues haha! 4 more eggs and I can get a Junimo one, then I can rest easy.


----------



## Mokuren

Egg 14 thoughts: 



Spoiler



Sprocket, Del and Ribbot are all roboter and they have numbers on the back of their head: 04 and 59.  This maybe relevant!


----------



## Croconaw

I was actually thinking about how I preferred the “I spy” games over the riddles.
Me after seeing puzzle 16:


----------



## skweegee

Wow, I forgot just how bad I am at things like these! Most of these have me completely stumped and the only ones I've been able to solve on my own are #2, and 3 of the puzzles (and who knows if two of those are even correct). I just want that Junimo Egg!

While I was typing this I chanced upon Egg 13 while searching for another on a hunch. While it wasn't the egg I was looking for, I'm glad to have found it!


----------



## cya

Mokuren said:


> Egg 14 thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sprocket, Del and Ribbot are all roboter and they have numbers on the back of their head: 04 and 59.  This maybe relevant!


#14 was found earlier! It's... Current visitors, then robots


----------



## kiwikenobi

Sooo, apparently it's not possible to edit guesses in the private submission board. I thought it was allowed since there was no rule against it, but it seems there was no rule against it because it's not possible in the first place. I would have been more careful about putting my answer in if I'd known that I couldn't change it before the deadline.

Alas for my extra efforts correcting mistakes from my initial overconfidence on egg 8.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Come on, come on, I feel like the answer to clue 6 is on the tip of my tongue 
Reinforcements are sailing here this morning, but they must wait to see the horizon
I just am trying to figure out who the reinforcements are or what morning has anything to do with this
I'll remember to look back at this and see how dumb I am when I figure out the answer then I can slap my face


----------



## Alienfish

Mokuren said:


> I am happy to help out with both new solo clues or giving hints


Might take you up on that hint help, using poogle doesn't help either :c


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

In regards to egg 6 I thought maybe it could have something to do with a lighthouse, but I looked at the TBT island tours thread + youtube and didn't find anything, and went through other lighthouse-related threads and found nothing


----------



## Rika092

hmm I feel like I know exactly what #15 is talking about but I just can't seem to find the egg...T_T


----------



## Alienfish

Rika092 said:


> hmm I feel like I know exactly what #15 is talking about but I just can't seem to find the egg...T_T


Yeah I've tried so much for it. I had another thought but I can't really find what that should be anyway so ...lost in [ space ] on that one


----------



## Mars Adept

If anyone wants to team up for Egg 16 before the deadline feel free to message me. I feel like I have the correct answer(s) but I want to make sure before I submit a guess.


----------



## Mokuren

If anyone want to discuss puzzle 12 and 16 PM me


----------



## Alienfish

I'd also be up for discussion as for 16, think I have it but bit unsure :3


----------



## Chris

Good morning and Happy Easter! 




King Dorado said:


> how is everyone able to tell whether a particular clue has already been solved by somebody else??


You can make guesses based on other peoples posts and total egg counts but aside from that only staff have access to see who found the egg first. Sometimes there are only a matter of seconds separating the first and second fastest members!



Dinosaurz said:


> I have a theory the staff only made a community clue so they can look through our thinking here about the clues and laugh at how dumb we are






Wildtown said:


> Could question #6 be the first egg to never be found?


We've faith it'll be found. 



dream_angel said:


> i have a question! the last 3 eggs in the shop say theres only 10/10 does that mean only 10 people can get them? or is it just going to restock? just wondering i have no clue


We typically restock any eggs that sell out.


----------



## Rika092

If anyone wants to chat about answers for #8, and #16 let me know! also, I need help on #12


----------



## JellyBeans

back on the community clue grind... now thinking along the lines of kapp'n (boat) and fog (obscuring the horizon). an initial quick search for this led me to the camp bell tree thread where we had to make songs - specifically this post, stating people went missing (can't remember if this was a fun bit of lore for the camp or just part of the song) in the *foggy* conditions, kapp'n isn't there so Chris mentions calling a staff meeting (reinforcements). probably me reaching too hard but.. exhausting everything


----------



## Alienfish

kinda thought community clue (6) could be some game thread related to that meme image and that there could be some upcoming game thread but no finds...and yeah the horizon would probs not fit or just mislead if such


----------



## aurora.

I'm stumped on 5, 9 and 11. I feel like I've tried everything with no luck?? For 12, I'm stuck between two answers and I'm not sure which to go with. I'd be sooo grateful if anyone could give me a little hint for any of those! As for 8, I'm pretending it doesn't exist.

edit: 9 and 11 have been found thanks to @Celine . Thank you!


----------



## JellyBeans

side note if anyone is fairly certain they've solved 8 and would like to compare answers please reach out!!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Only missing 13 now. (+6 but we don't speak about that)

I finally found that pesky egg 7, at 2:30 AM last night. Rest assured to that egg, I still didn't read it and now I never will out of sheer spite.


----------



## Bluebellie

I’m loving these I spy games. Please keep bringing them to all events. There hasn’t been an item that I cannot find. I have the vision of an eagle…..after I put on my glasses


----------



## BetsySundrop

So following the pocket camp thoughts... there were villagers released in pocket camp early that had to wait for the 2.0 update to see them in new horizons. Sasha, Ione, Shino...there were 8. 

Also, you needed the series 5 amiibo cards to get them in new horizons I think?


----------



## Alienfish

submitted my guess for 16, fairly confident but who knows.

and yeah i liked that one, more of those!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Ideas for 6 I've been running through with no results:

- Threads talking about the first batch of new villagers added to NH (Raymond, Megan etc.) before they came out.
- Threads from the night of march 19th 2020.

No luck with either so going to look in to something else next I reckon.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

good lord


----------



## Foreverfox

This is the creepiest thing ever lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

idk why but this gave me a chuckle this morning


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

In awe at the size of this lad


----------



## Mars Adept

Two Zipper edits of Kirby Star Allies artwork… which is odd because Forgotten Land released just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Croconaw

That thing on the banner. Wow…


----------



## KittenNoir

It's late at night where I am my god my heart when I refreshed.....


----------



## michealsmells

I await the new clues with complete and utter fear. By the way has Zipper been working out?


----------



## Snek

My eyes...




Zipper's incarnations have been interesting to say the least...I wonder if there's any meaning to them


----------



## seliph

we stan


----------



## Venn

Guys, this is the reinforcements, right?  right?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

seliph said:


> we stan


all hail king zipzipzip


----------



## Alienfish

that zipper is. creepy XD. like it's nice but what a monster lol

also

kinda thought it might have to do with new members or stuff but staff need to activate their accounts? so maybe someone who joined before nh release and not activated? idk ... 

been trying so many things i highly doubt we're gonna solve it lol


----------



## Laudine

Finally my boy Zipzipzip is here  He is my proudest creation


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this was also a pleasant surprise to wake up to this morning ☺


----------



## Alienfish

Laudine said:


> Finally my boy Zipzipzip is here  He is my proudest creation


I don't know what kind of easter eggs you have been eating 
-

i think the horizons part is either too obvious or just trying to trick us ...not sure tbh cause how many like "reveal" threads are there..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022



xSuperMario64x said:


> this was also a pleasant surprise to wake up to this morning ☺
> View attachment 437777


Oh yeah I love that one <3


----------



## Gene.

these new clues....oh no


----------



## JellyBeans

oh my god i didn't realise these clues were coming out earlier than yesterday i wasn't emotionally ready


----------



## CometCatcher

These new clues are tough! :"D


----------



## Giddy

seliph said:


> we stan


I wanna see a fight between Isabelle and this thing.


----------



## Chris

Giddy said:


> I wanna see a fight between Isabelle and this thing.


Isabelle would win.


----------



## Venn

So Christmas Carol and 6 (Curse 6) made me think of 12 Days of Christmas, Day 6 is:
Six geese a-laying.
Well, clearly I don't have 6 geese around.


----------



## JellyBeans

oh my god i just realised i made a typo submitting egg 16 where one of the numbers is before the letter  rip


----------



## BetsySundrop

Venn said:


> So Christmas Carol and 6 (Curse 6) made me think of 12 Days of Christmas, Day 6 is:
> Six geese a-laying.
> Well, clearly I don't have 6 geese around.



Well, we did have the 12 days of collectibles, but are geese digits....


----------



## Venn

JellyBeans said:


> oh my god i just realised i made a typo submitting egg 16 where one of the numbers is before the letter  rip


I'm trying this one know and I can only find one. I'm on an editing program zoomed in so much so studying each block my block and crossing them off as I go. I did not think it would be this hard for some reason.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022



BetsySundrop said:


> Well, we did have the 12 days of collectibles, but are geese digits....


Was there a collectible we got on the 6th day that are... digits?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Egg 18 makes me think of 6 days of scavenging


----------



## Merielle

For #18, I checked the item pages for each of the 12 Days of Collectibles Raffle Tickets.


----------



## xara

first spring bloom egg of the year has been bought by yours truly.  it’s so pretty!


----------



## Chris

Venn said:


> So Christmas Carol and 6 (Curse 6) made me think of 12 Days of Christmas, Day 6 is:
> Six geese a-laying.
> Well, clearly I don't have 6 geese around.

















(I couldn't help myself, I'm sorry. He's my favourite villager.)


----------



## Sheep Villager

Joining the Spring Bloom Egg Posse!
Either the second or third person with one. Someone else bought one at the same time as I did.


----------



## cornimer

If you literally convert "a christmas carol" to digits it's



Spoiler



1 3 8 18 9 19 20 13 1 19 3 1 18 15 12



....but I don't know where that could possibly be directing us to look lol


----------



## Paperboy012305

I have not found any eggs since the 4th batch arrived.

Suddenly I feel as if those who work alone have a major disadvantage to those who privately work together.


----------



## skarmoury

cornimer said:


> If you literally convert "a christmas carol" to digits it's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1 3 8 18 9 19 20 13 1 19 3 1 18 15 12
> 
> 
> 
> ....but I don't know where that could possibly be directing us to look lol


this might really helpful, thanks! i’ll try to look into some number patters and stuff.


----------



## Venn

cornimer said:


> If you literally convert "a christmas carol" to digits it's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1 3 8 18 9 19 20 13 1 19 3 1 18 15 12
> 
> 
> 
> ....but I don't know where that could possibly be directing us to look lol


Could it be post number?
Like your post was the forum's 10276785th post.
If so, we'll have to shrink the number even more.


----------



## Snek

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have not found any eggs since the 4th batch arrived.
> 
> Suddenly I feel as if those who work alone have a major disadvantage to those who privately work together.


I'm trying to do it alone too, but my mind is now mush  
I just found a bird from Camp TBT before any of the solo clues from the new batch.


----------



## amemome

cornimer said:


> If you literally convert "a christmas carol" to digits it's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1 3 8 18 9 19 20 13 1 19 3 1 18 15 12
> 
> 
> 
> ....but I don't know where that could possibly be directing us to look lol


Hmm... the missing digits are 467... wonder if this means anything.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Interesting discovery while mulling on the Christmas Carol community egg, but the Market Attractions section is somehow still visible right now? Normally past event locations go away so I'm not sure if this is an oversight by staff or not? On a quick dig around I found nothing there though. Feel free to look in to it in more depth in case I missed something. Link to it here.

I also checked the entirety of the 2021 Advent Calendar website and none of the doors led anywhere.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Sheep Villager said:


> Interesting discovery while mulling on the Christmas Carol community egg, but the Market Attractions section is somehow still visible right now? Normally past event locations go away so I'm not sure if this is an oversight by staff or not? On a quick dig around I found nothing there though. Feel free to look in to it in more depth in case I missed something. Link to it here.
> 
> I also checked the entirety of the 2021 Advent Calendar website and none of the doors led anywhere.


It’s cause that’s where we enter the puzzles I thinj


----------



## dream_angel

well i'm stumped at egg 17 and i thought i figured out egg 19 but no luck! if anyone figured them out could i ask for some hints? struggling with these solo ones


----------



## xSuperMario64x

dream_angel said:


> well i'm stumped at egg 17 and i thought i figured out egg 19 but no luck! if anyone figured them out could i ask for some hints? struggling with these solo ones


I'm in the same boat, would appreciate some help fams


----------



## a potato

Might be a long shot, but if anyone has some hints for eggs 5, 9, 11, 13, 15, please let me know!  I swear I’ve looked everywhere I can think of!

I’ve been trying to work on the community clues, but no luck there, either.


----------



## seliph

found egg 18, for those who don't wanna kill the thrill of the hunt too much focus more on the digits you do have

for people who don't care as much go to transactions you'll find it probably


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I've got egg 19 but no 17 yet! And I'm puzzled on the newest puzzle.. but it is late


----------



## mogyay

seliph said:


> found egg 18, for those who don't wanna kill the thrill of the hunt too much focus more on the digits you do have
> 
> for people who don't care as much go to transactions you'll find it probably


thank u egg king


----------



## skarmoury

seliph said:


> found egg 18, for those who don't wanna kill the thrill of the hunt too much focus more on the digits you do have
> 
> for people who don't care as much go to transactions you'll find it probably


bro i absolutely knew what this clue meant but i had no idea where to click and now jingle is 1 bell richer and i am 1 bell poorer

i demand a refund


----------



## seliph

skarmoury said:


> bro i absolutely knew what this clue meant but i had no idea where to click and now jingle is 1 bell richer and i am 1 bell poorer
> 
> i demand a refund


xmas 2022 we redistribute jingle's wealth


----------



## Sheep Villager

Back in to the egg number 6 purgatory we go.


----------



## cornimer

Sheep Villager said:


> Back in to the egg number 6 purgatory we go.


I must say, your lineup is sooo cute


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I've got egg 19 but no 17 yet! And I'm puzzled on the newest puzzle.. but it is late


would you mind sending me some help?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I'm 14 eggs poorer now but I'm 1 Spring Bloom Egg richer


----------



## Seastar

Finally... I got the egg I wanted. Now I can sleep then get ready to celebrate Easter when I wake up.


----------



## JellyBeans

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I've got egg 19 but no 17 yet! And I'm puzzled on the newest puzzle.. but it is late


i'm the other way round - 17 but not 19! can dm you some hints if you like?


----------



## dream_angel

i have no clue about egg 18 im reading ur messages over and over do we have to give jingle a bell?


----------



## Dinosaurz

dream_angel said:


> i have no clue about egg 18 im reading ur messages over and over do we have to give jingle a bell?


]You just have to click his currency number


----------



## cornimer

Now that it's been found I understand clue 18:



Spoiler



Our man jingle has 6 figures in bells which probably almost nobody has, but he has 0 eggs, which everyone doing this hunt does have


----------



## Venn

skarmoury said:


> bro i absolutely knew what this clue meant but i had no idea where to click and now jingle is 1 bell richer and i am 1 bell poorer
> 
> i demand a refund


This was so clever, I would never have thought of this.


----------



## dream_angel

Dinosaurz said:


> ]You just have to click his currency number


ah thanks! my brain doesnt work in the morning


----------



## Amilee

i got the spring egg weeee~ 
now i only need 9 more for my second choice egg


----------



## dream_angel

i got my first collectable ever now!! thanks to everyone on this thread i truly only got a couple like 4 or 5 by myself


----------



## hestu

ok i'm stumped on 17 and 19  send help


----------



## Lumos

I'm really struggling to find eggs ... If anyone could PM me with some hints, I'd really appreciate it ;-; I'm not the smartest cookie it seems 

Edit to add: I've so far managed to get 2, 10, 14 & 18 ... Keeping my fingers crossed I got the answer correct for 16! But the rest I'm totally confused/lost/stuck on  any help would be appreciated! I don't think I've been around long enough to understand some of these clues


----------



## cornimer

Well, I'm sure nobody was wondering this, but I can confidently say #6 is not about the suez canal


----------



## Snek

Ok...I throw in the towel. If anyone is feeling generous I would love a DM with some clues to point me in the right direction for 17 and 19


----------



## Amilee

cornimer said:


> Well, I'm sure nobody was wondering this, but I can confidently say #6 is not about the suez canal


hahaha omg i love this. nice idea tho


----------



## Dinosaurz

I am very upset at all you for getting the spring bloom egg out of stock just as I have enough (


----------



## kayleee

I got 17 but 19 is eluding me


----------



## tiffanistarr

I got the two solo eggs out of this latest batch, so if anyone needs help/hints PM me!


----------



## Flicky

If anyone has any hints for 17 and 19, please throw them my way as well!


----------



## michealsmells

I'd appreciate some advice about 17 or 20 if anyone has even a slight clue. I've explored a few ideas but until I'm certain I'm afraid to commit.

These really are something. I like how within each batch there are really challenging ones and then really easy ones. I need to stop complimenting the staff I'm giving them big heads I bet.


----------



## Holla

I figured the Spring Bloom Egg would be popular. I’m kinda glad I’m just going for Splat Eggs. Though I’ll probably have to buy some off others to make the row I’m hoping to make.


----------



## skarmoury

Dinosaurz said:


> I am very upset at all you for getting the spring bloom egg out of stock just as I have enough (


they’ll definitely do a restock!


----------



## Venn

Would anyone mind sending me a DM for Egg #16? I've been looking at the puzzle for hours and I am about up in air over it if I have to look at it more. Two of them keeps eluding me.


----------



## Snek

Great...one more egg and now the Spring Blooms are out of stock...

Sad day


----------



## Aniko

Snek said:


> Great...one more egg and now the Spring Blooms are out of stock...
> 
> Sad day


There will be restocks


----------



## Giddy

So Egg 6 is still fustrating. Reinforcements are sailing here this morning, but they must wait to see the horizon.
Why 'must' they wait? What is it that they must see?
Whatever the reinforcements are, they need a boat to get here. So it couldn't be something material wise? 
It says they;re coming in the morning, but need to wait for the horizon, so do they need to stay sailing the whole day? Horizons are a night thing right? 

At one point I thought it had something to do with the lil mini game from New leaf, the desert island escape. And how some people wanted those mini games back.


----------



## Snek

Venn said:


> Would anyone mind sending me a DM for Egg #16? I've been looking at the puzzle for hours and I am about up in air over it if I have to look at it more. Two of them keeps eluding me.


If you anything regarding 17 and 19...I might give you some hints.



Aniko said:


> There will be restocks


I know...its just depressing seeing Out Of Stock on the only egg that I want


----------



## dream_angel

yeah 17 is hard anyone got any hints for that one? feel like i looked everywhere my little brain could think of its got clear hints but i got zip zero nothing

edit: found thnx for the help!


----------



## Asarena

Giddy said:


> It says they;re coming in the morning, but need to wait for the horizon, so do they need to stay sailing the whole day? Horizons are a night thing right?



A horizon is just where the earth and the sky meet. Of course there's also a more figurative meaning, as in wanting to expand one's horizons. That's why we were thinking if it isn't about the game then it could be related to weather or something that would obscure the horizon during an ocean voyage


----------



## Mokuren

Oh no the egg is sold out already. I hope the restock don't happen in the middle of the night xD


----------



## cornimer

Spoiler: More egg 6 musings



Wait to see the horizon = wait for the game to come out = when it was announced the game was delayed at the 2019 e3???

I didn't find anything in this thread though





Spoiler: Completely different and possibly significant thought about egg 6



So far all of the community clues were *not* in a thread - they were in places like the shop, transactions, watched threads, online guests etc.
Maybe egg 6 follows this pattern???


----------



## King koopa

I wonder who would win, zirby or king zipzipzip...
And if anyone needs help on eggs 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 14, and 15, feel free to send me a pm! 
And and as for egg 6 I'm thinkingMaybe a thread someone made on nh's launch date on the airport subform? I figured waiting to see the horizon might refer to traveling, or maybeI'm overthinking it


----------



## Alienfish

stumped on 19 and 20 sigh  

thought i had 19 but nooo lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

cornimer said:


> Well, I'm sure nobody was wondering this, but I can confidently say #6 is not about the suez canal


we still appreciate your sacrifice cornimer 

I was a bit hesitant with the spring bloom egg at first but I just realized it matches the fresh feather and now I love it!


----------



## daringred_

stumped on all the new ones lmaooo. suddenly having sore eyes doesn't help either


----------



## seliph

Giddy said:


> So Egg 6 is still fustrating. Reinforcements are sailing here this morning, but they must wait to see the horizon.
> Why 'must' they wait? What is it that they must see?
> Whatever the reinforcements are, they need a boat to get here. So it couldn't be something material wise?
> It says they;re coming in the morning, but need to wait for the horizon, so do they need to stay sailing the whole day? Horizons are a night thing right?
> 
> At one point I thought it had something to do with the lil mini game from New leaf, the desert island escape. And how some people wanted those mini games back.


the clues aren't always this literal, for example sailing can just mean going somewhere and the horizon can just mean the date of arrival


----------



## Paperboy012305

Spoiler: I just realized something



Noticed how all of the community eggs so far have been found in non-threads? Perhaps egg 6 could be the same as the rest of them



Also, I really need tons of hints as possible for the rest of the eggs (Aside from 3, 7 and 9, I already found them.)
I hate to resort to this, but I've been left no choice.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

anyone who still needs help can PM me 

also I still can't find 17 lol someone pls halppp


----------



## Alienfish

ok i got 19... took me too long lol.

20 though, argh


----------



## Jhine7

I do agree that #6 is most likely not in a thread, like the other community clues.


----------



## Alienfish

Jhine7 said:


> I do agree that #6 is most likely not in a thread, like the other community clues.


good point..though finding the right place..hmm

also i feel like 20 can be way too much too lol


----------



## Ichiban

not sure about 17 or 19


----------



## _Rainy_

This is what I wake up to?? I’m going back to sleep.


----------



## Alienfish

kinda thought 6 might have been on the AC World pages but nothing so far


----------



## Jhine7

Alienfish said:


> kinda thought 6 might have been on the AC World pages but nothing so far


This was my best thought. Especially since “reinforcements” and the first article talking about the “bunny day invasion” seems related. Checked this over plenty of times though.


----------



## Asarena

I looked through a bunch of pages on AC World too yesterday. Didn't find anything


----------



## amemome

unrelated but the bell tree manor bedroom is still open -- seeing zip up there in the moonlight adds just a Touch more creepiness to everything.


----------



## Alienfish

Jhine7 said:


> This was my best thought. Especially since “reinforcements” and the first article talking about the “bunny day invasion” seems related. Checked this over plenty of times though.


yeah i've been going thru some update stuff, cards etc that mentions new villagers and such but nah..hmm


----------



## Amilee

_Rainy_ said:


> This is what I wake up to?? I’m going back to sleep.
> View attachment 437789


i love how your signature fits


----------



## Paperboy012305

I legit thought I found 6, but it was actually 2.

Woe is me for trying to have pride.


----------



## Amilee

amemome said:


> unrelated but the bell tree manor bedroom is still open -- seeing zip up there in the moonlight adds just a Touch more creepiness to everything.
> View attachment 437791


this image just represents tbts easter event perfectly honestly


----------



## Paperboy012305

amemome said:


> unrelated but the bell tree manor bedroom is still open -- seeing zip up there in the moonlight adds just a Touch more creepiness to everything.
> View attachment 437791


And what's ironic, is that we had something similar to this two years back.


----------



## cornimer

I thought 6 might be in one of these AC World articles but nope:
#1
#2
#3
#4


----------



## dream_angel

i think i spent hours yesterday trying for egg 6 looking at everything everyone collectively thought of but literally notthinggg whoever gets egg 6 first is a god tbh


----------



## Paperboy012305

You guys have to remember that an egg has already been hidden in the AC World website back in 2014. Conclusion: If an egg has already been hidden there, it cannot be hidden in that spot again. At least, that's how it works.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Watch as eggs 22 and 26 (community eggs 6 and 7) are found before egg 6.


----------



## Alienfish

~Kilza~ said:


> Watch as eggs 22 and 26 (community eggs 6 and 7) are found before egg 6.


Lol yeah I think Chris has a bit too high hopes for that one(6) to be found lol


----------



## Sheep Villager

Throwaway thought about 6.

I keep reflecting on it being tied to camp bell tree somehow since we sailed there. There was also a period where people who joined late (reinforcements) had to wait to be assigned a cabin before they could 'sail' over. I've tried looking at threads for that period of time but haven't found anything though.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Im confused was there a limit on how many eggs of a certain type can actually be bought?!?!? I was so close to having 14 and really wanted the spring bloom but it says out of stock  is that a glitch or is there actually a limit. THIS WAS HARD ENOUGH


----------



## daringred_

still got nothing for the new batch. (community clue aside lol) did some more digging for #6 earlier this morning but still found nothing.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Im confused was there a limit on how many eggs of a certain type can actually be bought?!?!? I was so close to having 14 and really wanted the spring bloom but it says out of stock  is that a glitch or is there actually a limit. THIS WAS HARD ENOUGH



There will be restocks, keep an eye out on the store.


----------



## Chris

Alienfish said:


> Lol yeah I think Chris has a bit too high hopes for that one(6) to be found lol


It'll be found.


----------



## cornimer

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Im confused was there a limit on how many eggs of a certain type can actually be bought?!?!? I was so close to having 14 and really wanted the spring bloom but it says out of stock  is that a glitch or is there actually a limit. THIS WAS HARD ENOUGH


There is a limit on all eggs unless they say "unlimited", but there will be restocks


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> You guys have to remember that an egg has already been hidden in the AC World website back in 2014. Conclusion: If an egg has already been hidden there, it cannot be hidden in that spot again. At least, that's how it works.


when did they ever say that was how it works


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> It'll be found.


Was that emoji a clue or just that you like Splatoon?


----------



## Paperboy012305

seliph said:


> when did they ever say that was how it works


I don't, I forgot to say I think that's how it works. Who knows, maybe they can reconsider hiding the egg in the same location they did before in the future egg hunts.


----------



## Venn

Chris said:


> It'll be found.


You keep saying that, yet it has not been found yet.


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't, I forgot to say I think that's how it works. Who knows, maybe they can reconsider hiding the egg in the same location they did before in the future egg hunts.


they've done poll eggs, eggs you need to sign out to see, and other concepts quite a few times now so i don't think we should rule out an egg being on ac world just because one was there 8 years ago


----------



## Sheep Villager

Has anyone on the TBT Discord done a quick round around to see it's not there btw? 

All this talk of past egg locations reminded me of one of the camp ones being there. I don't personally know how the hint could tie to anything relating to the Discord but wouldn't hurt to do a tiny bit of bruteforcing.


----------



## seliph

Sheep Villager said:


> Has anyone on the TBT Discord done a quick round around to see it's not there btw?
> 
> All this talk of past egg locations reminded me of one of the camp ones being there. I don't personally know how the hint could tie to anything relating to the Discord but wouldn't hurt to do a tiny bit of bruteforcing.


that's what i wondered but i don't wanna go through the hassle of joining, it was in a pinned message if anyone wants to pursue that again


----------



## Venn

I have one solved a Solo clue for the first time in my history here at Bell Tree. Proud moment.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sheep Villager said:


> Has anyone on the TBT Discord done a quick round around to see it's not there btw?
> 
> All this talk of past egg locations reminded me of one of the camp ones being there. I don't personally know how the hint could tie to anything relating to the Discord but wouldn't hurt to do a tiny bit of bruteforcing.


Just looked, found nothing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr_Keroppi said:


> Im confused was there a limit on how many eggs of a certain type can actually be bought?!?!? I was so close to having 14 and really wanted the spring bloom but it says out of stock  is that a glitch or is there actually a limit. THIS WAS HARD ENOUGH


the more expensive eggs have a stock limit, don't worry the staff will restock them 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022



Alienfish said:


> Was that emoji a clue or just that you like Splatoon?


Chris really been throwing around that squid during this egg hunt lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

*looks at egg 24*

why is there a mirror in my easter event


----------



## Venn

Anyone got 1,000,000 TBT?
What if we pitch in together?


----------



## Amilee

btw when do the new puzzles end?


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> Chris really been throwing around that squid during this egg hunt lol


I like squids. 



Amilee said:


> btw when do the new puzzles end?


The same time the event ends: *10pm EDT* on *Monday April 18th 2022*.


----------



## JellyBeans

the speed i ran to number 21 honestly could rival the celeste restocks... but anyway why IS there a mirror in our easter event?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Amilee said:


> btw when do the new puzzles end?


The same time the event ends, tomorrow (Monday) at 10 PM EDT.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

would anyone mind helping me with #20? I swear I think I know what it's referring to but I can't find it lol

edit: wait I'm dumb it's a puzzle, maybe someone can clonk heads w me and check answers


----------



## Paperboy012305

Has anyone found #22 yet? I know where it is.

Look below the Today's Birthdays in the main page.


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> would anyone mind helping me with #20? I swear I think I know what it's referring to but I can't find it lol


I can't tell from your phrasing whether or not you've spotted this, but Egg 20 is a puzzle. It isn't hidden on the site.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> I can't tell from your phrasing whether or not you've spotted this, but Egg 20 is a puzzle. It isn't hidden on the site.


I edited my post to reflect that lol, sorry trying to give my family half my attention and this egg hunt the other half


----------



## ~Kilza~

Oh my goodness what:


----------



## Mick

JellyBeans said:


> the speed i ran to number 21 honestly could rival the celeste restocks... but anyway why IS there a mirror in our easter event?


It reflects some of the changes in this edition of the egg hunt.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I also found #21. Nice.


----------



## Snek

Another Kirby reference...great


----------



## Paperboy012305

~Kilza~ said:


> Oh my goodness what:


These Zippirby/Zipperby references are quite a "Mouthful" (I'm leaving TBT, bye) Not really...


----------



## skarmoury

Paperboy012305 said:


> Has anyone found #22 yet? I know where it is.
> 
> Look below the Today's Birthdays in the main page.


i found it on laptop, but i wonder how one would find it on mobile/tablet. it doesnt show for me on the ipad so i was really confused by what you meant initially lol.


----------



## Venn

Paperboy012305 said:


> Has anyone found #22 yet? I know where it is.
> 
> Look below the Today's Birthdays in the main page.


I looked at both places and found nothing? Am I missing something?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

skarmoury said:


> i found it on laptop, but i wonder how one would find it on mobile/tablet. it doesnt show for me on the ipad so i was really confused by what you meant initially lol.


same here, I'm still looking for it lmaooo


----------



## amemome

skarmoury said:


> i found it on laptop, but i wonder how one would find it on mobile/tablet. it doesnt show for me on the ipad so i was really confused by what you meant initially lol.


i'm on desktop but don't see it


----------



## daringred_

i'm at a loss for 17, 19, 20, 21, 23 and 24. might be time for me to call it quits, gang 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022

22 is 



Spoiler



the whatsapp share button


----------



## Paperboy012305

I suppose you want another hint. Alrighty then:

Social Media, such as Facebook, Twitter, Reddit, etc.


----------



## ~Kilza~

amemome said:


> i'm on desktop but don't see it





Spoiler



Hover over the "Share this page" buttons


Spoiler: the answer



Click on the WhatsApp button


----------



## Asarena

I clicked the share button, but it's not giving me the egg?

Edit: Someone posted the direct link for the egg in a PM I'm in, so I was able to get it!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

daringred_ said:


> i'm at a loss for 17, 19, 20, 21, 23 and 24. might be time for me to call it quits, gang
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022
> 
> 22 is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the whatsapp share button


how in the world


----------



## Paperboy012305

Staff, now that we found where #22 is, why isn't it showing up for mobile users?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Asarena said:


> I clicked the share button, but it's not giving me the egg?





Spoiler



Do you have pop-ups enabled? If you don't, that might be causing some problems

e: actually I just realized you may be referring to the mobile/tablet setup, in which case you're kinda boned from what I can tell


----------



## Asarena

~Kilza~ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have pop-ups enabled? If you don't, that might be causing some problems
> 
> e: actually I just realized you may be referring to the mobile/tablet setup, in which case you're kinda boned from what I can tell


Yeah, I'm on iPad. I used the direct link someone posted in PM though, so I'm good~


----------



## Snek

Paperboy012305 said:


> Staff, now that we found where #22 is, why isn't it showing up for mobile users?


I'm having this problem. I'm only using my phone at the moment


----------



## oak

I clicked the "Share" button but there's no WhatsApp option for me?


----------



## cornimer

I don't think I would've ever found 22 on my own lol


----------



## Holla

For 22 I can confirm that I was able to redeem it on desktop but not on my phone (which is my primary way I view the forum)


----------



## michealsmells

for those on mobile: use the "show as desktop site" option. Most mobile browsers have it in some capacity. It'll be a bit clunky to use but it should show you what you need to see.


----------



## Dinosaurz

michealsmells said:


> for those on mobile: use the "show as desktop site" option. Most mobile browsers have it in some capacity. It'll be a bit clunky to use but it should show you what you need to see.


It don’t work for me, it’s fine I’ll just get on laptop anyway


----------



## Venn

Ok, back to Egg 6 and the other Solos ones...


----------



## Holla

michealsmells said:


> for those on mobile: use the "show as desktop site" option. Most mobile browsers have it in some capacity. It'll be a bit clunky to use but it should show you what you need to see.



I always use the desktop version of the site on my phone (I don’t mind the layout and scrolling) but unfortunately you still can’t get the share thingy to show up the same as on a computer.


----------



## skarmoury

michealsmells said:


> for those on mobile: use the "show as desktop site" option. Most mobile browsers have it in some capacity. It'll be a bit clunky to use but it should show you what you need to see.


thank you, this was helpful! kinda tedious though LOL. i dont think there's an option for it on my ipad though so rip, but i do see it on my phone now.


----------



## michealsmells

Holla said:


> I always use the desktop version of the site on my phone (I don’t mind the layout and scrolling) but unfortunately you still can’t get the share thingy to show up the same as on a computer.


That's super weird. It works just fine on my phone. It must be a browser or kind-of-phone specific thing? (I got a Galaxy S10+)


----------



## Holla

michealsmells said:


> That's super weird. It works just fine on my phone. It must be a browser or kind-of-phone specific thing? (I got a Galaxy S10+)


iPhone here so yes could be a device specific thing.


----------



## Dinosaurz

can we post the link for it here for people who are on mobile or would that be against the rules?


----------



## JellyBeans

this community clue *also* not directly being an egg in a thread further solidifies the chances of number 6 being offsite. where exactly though remains to be seen
edit: i got a separate notif immediately after clicking a link somewhere and almost had a heart attack


----------



## Paperboy012305

michealsmells said:


> for those on mobile: use the "show as desktop site" option. Most mobile browsers have it in some capacity. It'll be a bit clunky to use but it should show you what you need to see.


I did this on the Chrome app, and it doesn't work. Does it only work on certain web browser apps?


----------



## tiffanistarr

JellyBeans said:


> this community clue *also* not directly being an egg in a thread further solidifies the chances of number 6 being offsite. where exactly though remains to be seen


Agreed. I feel like we're overthinking it hard


----------



## Asarena

Yeah, either 6 is the only one in a thread or, more likely, it's somewhere else entirely... I've tried looking around random places, but I haven't found anything


----------



## michealsmells

Paperboy012305 said:


> I did this on the Chrome app, and it doesn't work. Does it only work on certain web browser apps?


nope, cause I also did it on the Chrome app and it works just fine???? That's just weird.


----------



## daringred_

i checked the tbt twitch for 6 since that's offsite. wasn't there, but i didn't expect it to be lol. just checked in case.


----------



## Venn

What about Forbidden Horizon West? Could that be related? Not sure what we can do with that if its not in a post/thread.


----------



## Antonio

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Reinforcements are sailing here this morning, but they must wait to see the horizon.


Maybe this has to do with the new villagers in new horizons?


----------



## King koopa

michealsmells said:


> for those on mobile: use the "show as desktop site" option. Most mobile browsers have it in some capacity. It'll be a bit clunky to use but it should show you what you need to see.


Yeah it's not working for me either and I don't have a working laptop and I'm on chrome 
Though it is OK anyway because I got the egg I wanted


----------



## Muna

Can someone explain why answer to #22 is what it is? I would have never guessed it by myself as it makes no sense to me


----------



## JellyBeans

Muna said:


> Can someone explain why answer to #22 is what it is? I would have never guessed it by myself as it makes no sense to me


my guess is it’s a reference to who wants to be a millionaire? one lifeline there is phone a friend


----------



## Dinosaurz

Muna said:


> Can someone explain why answer to #22 is what it is? I would have never guessed it by myself as it makes no sense to me


 its because a lifeline in like who wants to be a millionare is a phone, the whatsapp icon is a phone.


----------



## Aniko

Paperboy012305 said:


> Staff, now that we found where #22 is, why isn't it showing up for mobile users?


If you have something that block ads it might not show up. My web avira was also blocking it


----------



## Muna

JellyBeans said:


> my guess is it’s a reference to who wants to be a millionaire? one lifeline there is phone a friend





Dinosaurz said:


> its because a lifeline in like who wants to be a millionare is a phone, the whatsapp icon is a phone.



Thank you both! That actually makes a lot of sense


----------



## Jeremy

The location for #22 doesn't appear to show on mobile, like some of you have pointed out, so we've just added this note to the clue:

"For $1,000,000 TBT bells we will throw you a lifeline. *(Update: this may not appear on mobile/tablet devices, or with some ad blockers)*"


----------



## CometCatcher

Aaa if anyone is willing to give me additional hints on egg 19 and egg 23, I can help you with the other eggs. :') I thought I had good ideas for them but haven't found anything so far!


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I am suffering.


----------



## Chris

Dinosaurz said:


> can we post the link for it here for people who are on mobile or would that be against the rules?


We'd suggest that these people phone DM a friend.


----------



## LoserMom

If anyone wants to be a sweetie pie and dm me the link for #22 that would be coolsies. I’m busy with Easter and won’t be able to access the site on anything other than mobile for right now 

Got it!


----------



## ~Kilza~

ZIPPER CHAIR


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

~Kilza~ said:


> ZIPPER CHAIR


*Wakes up in a cold sweat* “Z…Zoggy chair…”


----------



## Asarena

If anyone needs the link for 22, you can feel free to PM me


----------



## Ichiban

when you got the mirror answer but theres variations


----------



## xSuperMario64x

~Kilza~ said:


> ZIPPER CHAIR


if we don't get this in the next AC game I will absolutely riot


----------



## michealsmells

DarkDesertFox said:


> I am suffering.
> 
> View attachment 437804


I DONT GET IT. I DONT GET IT. I D

I do not understand 👁👁

[Edit] after a moment of weakness I have regained what scraps of sanity remain. I still do not understand, however, I am alive. Though terrified of these eggs.


----------



## JellyBeans

this might be a stretch but  tbt moved to xenforo for 3.0 just in time for the nh release + influx of new players… that could be the reinforcement? and pre-nh means we couldn’t see the horizon yet. but how sailing is involved i wouldn’t know


----------



## Hat'

I found egg 13 while looking for another one... I would've never found it otherwise heh


----------



## Antonio

JellyBeans said:


> this might be a stretch but  tbt moved to xenforo for 3.0 just in time for the nh release + influx of new players… that could be the reinforcement? and pre-nh means we couldn’t see the horizon yet. but how sailing is involved i wouldn’t know


mmmm, didn't see an egg there.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Zipper Chair


----------



## Chris

There is an hour and a half left to go until the final batch of eggs in our 2022 Easter Egg Hunt go live! How is everyone doing?


----------



## Emolga59

Chris said:


> There is an hour and a half to go until the final batch of eggs in our 2022 Easter Egg Hunt goes live! How is everyone doing?


I got a spring bloom so my life is 1/5 complete


----------



## michealsmells

If I buy the Ladybug egg that I want I won't have my cute lineup anymore it'll be awkward woe is me.

Oh how am I doing? Wonderfully thanks for asking Chris :]

totally not rethinking why I stayed up all night


----------



## cornimer

Chris said:


> There is an hour and a half left to go until the final batch of eggs in our 2022 Easter Egg Hunt go live! How is everyone doing?


I'd rate my current state of being befuddled/6


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

The spring bloom egg has been restocked!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chris said:


> There is an hour and a half left to go until the final batch of eggs in our 2022 Easter Egg Hunt go live! How is everyone doing?


well I was gonna say spring bloom needed a restock, but then spring bloom got a restock


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spring Bloom Easter Egg added to my collection!


----------



## NovariusHaze

This hunt is a lot more difficult than I thought it would be.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Chris said:


> There is an hour and a half left to go until the final batch of eggs in our 2022 Easter Egg Hunt go live! How is everyone doing?


I have a spring in my step and a spring bloom egg to match my batch of eggs 

In other words, SLEEPY


----------



## Merielle

Chris said:


> There is an hour and a half left to go until the final batch of eggs in our 2022 Easter Egg Hunt go live! How is everyone doing?


I'm more-or-less caught up with clues now (aside from _that_ community egg), and I got my Paradise Planning Easter Egg yesterday, so I'm happy! ^^


----------



## Snek

Yay! I got my Spring Bloom Egg! Thanks staff for the restock!


----------



## Aniko

Whenever I see the Spring bloom egg I think it's a nappa cabbage. Need glasses.


----------



## Paperboy012305

These eggs may be a bit too difficult for me to comprehend. I'm thinking of just going for a splat egg.


----------



## corlee1289

Can staff confirm how long the eggs will be available for purchase? I would like to buy my eggs on Earth Day (Friday, April 22nd).


----------



## tiffanistarr

the spring bloom egg omg so pretty


----------



## Venn

Chris said:


> There is an hour and a half left to go until the final batch of eggs in our 2022 Easter Egg Hunt go live! How is everyone doing?


I'm hoping for 6 more eggs and I was only able to find one solo, two puzzles, and most of the community except for 6. I'll probably need help later, but not right now....


----------



## Hat'

i just need 1 egg to get the junimo egg   i'm struggling so hard with egg 1 and 5 i feel like i've looked everywhere


----------



## Jeremy

corlee1289 said:


> Can staff confirm how long the eggs will be available for purchase? I would like to buy my eggs on Earth Day (Friday, April 22nd).


I think we could leave them available for that long.


----------



## Dinosauuur

I haven't found any solo eggs yet


----------



## xara

Aniko said:


> Whenever I see the Spring bloom egg I think it's a nappa cabbage. Need glasses.


i’ve literally been calling the spring bloom egg “the lettuce egg” with my friends.


----------



## BetsySundrop

Venn said:


> Anyone got 1,000,000 TBT?
> What if we pitch in together?


I'm on mobile, so might have missed it. Tried to donate a million tbt for a lifeline, but all that happened was it said I was too broke.


----------



## amemome

BetsySundrop said:


> I'm on mobile, so might have missed it. Tried to donate a million tbt for a lifeline, but all that happened was it said I was too broke.


this one's actually harder to get on mobile vs on desktop! swap over to desktop mode and follow the instructions in this post.


----------



## skarmoury

the things i do to find egg 6


----------



## Croconaw

Will there be another raffle of some sort so we aren’t left with unspent _eggs? _I’m under the impression that there’s always a raffle held at the end of big events like this so our currencies aren’t gone to waste if we aren’t into the collectibles. I’m just confirming.


----------



## Paperboy012305

skarmoury said:


> the things i do to find egg 6
> 
> View attachment 437814


Bold of you to do that, I wouldn't try it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Croconaw said:


> Will there be another raffle of some sort so we aren’t left with unspent _eggs? _I’m under the impression that there’s always a raffle held at the end of big events like this so our currencies aren’t gone to waste if we aren’t into the collectibles. I’m just confirming.


they usually allow people to convert their remaining eggs to tbt, about 15 per.


----------



## BetsySundrop

Asarena said:


> If anyone needs the link for 22, you can feel free to PM me


As a mobile only user, thank you so much!!!


----------



## Croconaw

xSuperMario64x said:


> they usually allow people to convert their remaining eggs to tbt, about 15 per.


Thanks! This is my first Easter event, so I wasn’t sure.


----------



## tiffanistarr

If anyone has 

Egg 23Apr 17 12:00 PM EDTSoloThis timely egg is hiding in Easter.
feel free to send some hints my way! 

Also if anyone wants to swap ideas on the puzzles let me know! I have some ideas but I want to be absolutely sure!


----------



## Alienfish

stuck on 23 as well, rip :/


----------



## hestu

Stuck on both 21 and 23


----------



## Paperboy012305

I'm stuck on all except the super easy ones. (Not community)


----------



## Ichiban

on the hunt for 17, 19, and 23, can swap puzzle answers


----------



## skarmoury

Paperboy012305 said:


> Bold of you to do that, I wouldn't try it.


i also sent in a contact ticket to the staff with some dumb message so i have no shame left. everything for egg 6


----------



## Paperboy012305

So I found 23, it was clever.


----------



## daringred_

23, 24 and 16 are the only ones i'm missing now, i think. (and 6 >.>) those mirror puzzles always were the worst, so i don't see myself getting that ever. i've got no more location ideas for 23. 16 i have a guess for, i just haven't submitted it yet.


----------



## cornimer

skarmoury said:


> the things i do to find egg 6
> 
> View attachment 437814



I set up 2-step verification on my TBT account  (reinforcements = security???)


----------



## amemome

cornimer said:


> I set up 2-step verification on my TBT account  (reinforcements = security???)


lol i also did this... no results though


----------



## daringred_

cornimer said:


> I set up 2-step verification on my TBT account  (reinforcements = security???)


lmao same asdfghjk.


----------



## amemome

am also looking through the bell tree YouTube channel just in case but it doesn't look like there's anything here... might be wrong though


----------



## xSuperMario64x

every time I see king zipzipzip he scares me even more lol


----------



## tessa grace

amemome said:


> am also looking through the bell tree YouTube channel just in case but it doesn't look like there's anything here... might be wrong though


I did as well and didn't find anything


----------



## Franny

i am staring down the spring bloom egg. i want it so bad.


----------



## Mokuren

I missed the egg again T_T


----------



## CometCatcher

Oops, I missed the Spring Bloom egg. T _ T Oof.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Chris said:


> There is an hour and a half left to go until the final batch of eggs in our 2022 Easter Egg Hunt go live! How is everyone doing?


I am suffering. You've had your entertainment when the Poliwags struggled to solve _that clue_ in Camp TBT. Now you're watching the entirety of TBT suffer trying to find answers.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

cmon zipper give me the last four eggs, I need that blue bab egg 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022

crap I put the arm on the wrong side lol


----------



## Chris

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Now you're watching the entirety of TBT suffer trying to find answers.


And I'm having a wonderful time.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> And I'm having a wonderful time.


okay why do we not have a crying react yet


----------



## Paperboy012305

Chris said:


> And I'm having a wonderful time.


I'm sure you are.


----------



## BetsySundrop

Since they are so sure we will get #6, someone must've listed a direction to look that was close. Did anyone have an idea they weren't able to follow thru but only mentioned?


----------



## tessa grace

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I am suffering. You've had your entertainment when the Poliwags struggled to solve _that clue_ in Camp TBT. Now you're watching the entirety of TBT suffer trying to find answers.


As a fellow poliwag this is giving me war flashbacks
oh the horror


----------



## skweegee

I'm running out of ideas... I've only managed to find a single solo clue so far (13), which I found entirely by accident while looking for egg 6 (no luck there either!). I wish my brain wouldn't turn to mush whenever I try to solve things like these!


----------



## cornimer

Spoiler: 2019 squad click here



Looks like 



 is the new


----------



## amemome

tessa grace said:


> As a fellow poliwag this is giving me war flashbacks
> oh the horror
> View attachment 437826


"The regular bearer appears irregularly if you know where to look." 

trauma


----------



## BetsySundrop

tessa grace said:


> As a fellow poliwag this is giving me war flashbacks
> oh the horror
> View attachment 437826



This former Melon Baller is suffering right along with you.....


----------



## tessa grace

amemome said:


> "The regular bearer appears irregularly if you know where to look."
> 
> trauma


don't even repeat the clue my body is shaking in fear


----------



## Merielle

My shower thought for today was watching/unwatching the New Horizons forum, because "seeing"... the horizon??  Didn't find anything though.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

4 minutes y'all


----------



## Antonio

could we get a hint for #6


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Antonio said:


> could we get a hint for #6


especially considering it's a community question and none of us can figure it out


----------



## Chris

I can't seem to get into the Zipper costume (why'd I eat all those chocolate eggs!?) so...

*The final batch of eggs is now live! Good luck everyone! *


----------



## LittleMissPanda

For egg 6 I went so far as to think about the delay of Breath of the Wild 2, because I thought about the part that says, "wait to see the horizon" as in a delay in something, and "horizon" as in spring of next year feeling like it's far across the horizon. I also thought "Horizon Zero Dawn" and "Forbidden West" I checked out *this post* and nothing...


----------



## xara

amemome said:


> "The regular bearer appears irregularly if you know where to look."
> 
> trauma


my body shuddered just reading that bye.


----------



## BetsySundrop

The clue says reinforcements are sailing HERE ..... where is here? Pocket camp? A release to a specific country? A game? Tbt? 

Sidenote- whoever created this clue is a genius. It's perfect.


----------



## JellyBeans

holographic meatloaf isn't the only thing frying my brain right about now


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams

Found 26!



Spoiler



It's in the gyroid NPC's about page here


----------



## cornimer

Final community clue is also not in a thread....further implication that #6 is not either


----------



## JellyBeans

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Found 26!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the gyroid NPC's about page here


aah genius!! i was so close but too specific looking all through lloid's profile on here lmao


----------



## Antonio

cornimer said:


> Final community clue is also not in a thread....further implication that #6 is not either


why draw that conclusion?


----------



## corlee1289

OUF! The lag I'm getting now on the website.


----------



## cornimer

Antonio said:


> why draw that conclusion?


_All_ of the community clues have not been located in threads, so while it's not a guarantee, it seems possible #6 is also not in a thread


----------



## tiffanistarr

Antonio said:


> why draw that conclusion?


Because none of them have been. Odds are it's not


----------



## Paperboy012305

cornimer said:


> Final community clue is also not in a thread....further implication that #6 is not either


This has to be a recurring theme. Let's spread out and look in the non-threads.


----------



## Antonio

Couldn't we have invited people to the forums?


----------



## tiffanistarr

ugh these last few will be the death of me


----------



## Franny

sorry if this is a repetitive question, but are egg store restocks announced or kinda stealthy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Franny said:


> sorry if this is a repetitive question, but are egg store restocks announced or kinda stealthy?


thus far they've simply been restocking the eggs periodically, with no public announcement.


----------



## corlee1289

Franny said:


> sorry if this is a repetitive question, but are egg store restocks announced or kinda stealthy?


Stealthy. Sometimes someone will announce it here. But oftentimes, it's a refresh/stalking game.

It took me forever last year with the Prismatic egg because everyone would buy them all up before I could even checkout XD


----------



## Flyffel

Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Found 26!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the gyroid NPC's about page here


I thought 6 



Spoiler



would be about a gyroid...


----------



## Chris

If you guys don't find Egg 6 soon I'm just going to eat it.


----------



## Antonio

Chris said:


> If you guys don't find Egg 6 soon I'm just going to eat it.


is this actually a hint or you just saying this as a joke


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> If you guys don't find Egg 6 soon I'm just going to eat it.


just go ahead Chris I think it may be a lost cause


----------



## Aniko

Wow, I'm so far behind but trying to do MAL hunt at the same time. I feel like everybody is already at 20 eggs, it's going to be a fierce battle for the Golden egg


----------



## JellyBeans

Chris said:


> If you guys don't find Egg 6 soon I'm just going to eat it.


we've reached a point where i'm convinced this is a hint


----------



## kiwikenobi

Hmm... Eat the egg... Wait to see... An egg timer? Is there anything egg-timer-like around here?


----------



## Sheep Villager

It's fine, egg 6 has sat out for such a long time by now Chris is going to get sick from eating it. Free consolation price for our suffering.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I’ve got an idea about number 6, do you guys remember the Nintendo switch shortage in 2020? Like switches got mad sold out. Maybe it could be referencing that somehow. It makes sense


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

My brain: Fried
My sanity: Low
My luck: Bad
Hotel: Trivago


----------



## Mick

kiwikenobi said:


> Hmm... Eat the egg... Wait to see... An egg timer? Is there anything egg-timer-like around here?


Are eggs considered egg-timer-like? Because then yes, I'm sure there's something left to find somewhere (maybe) relatively close (or far) from here.


----------



## King koopa

Chris said:


> If you guys don't find Egg 6 soon I'm just going to eat it.


Or you could have the candy corn egg in your lineup so you don't get sick!


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> It's fine, egg 6 has sat out for such a long time by now Chris is going to get sick from eating it. Free consolation price for our suffering.


They're chocolate!  



Mick said:


> Are eggs considered egg-timer-like? Because then yes, I'm sure there's something left to find somewhere (maybe) relatively close (or far) from here.


My egg-timer is a cow. I'd share a photo but that would mean getting out of bed.


----------



## daringred_

trying to remember what i'm still missing. 6, obviously  20, which i have a guess for but haven't submitted. 23 and 27, which i have no more ideas for. and then the last two puzzles. have zero clue with 24; always hated the mirrors  28... also nothing asdfghjk.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

someone pls help me w the mirror it's gonna be the death of me


----------



## ~Kilza~

Chris said:


> They're chocolate!


So egg 6 has melted from not being found for so long, then.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Chris said:


> They're chocolate!


As long as they're not Kinder chocolate...they've all been recalled due to Salmonella concerns...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Dinosaurz said:


> I’ve got an idea about number 6, do you guys remember the Nintendo switch shortage in 2020? Like switches got mad sold out. Maybe it could be referencing that somehow. It makes sense


Another thought, when ACNH released the special version switch was shipped like a week before new horizons…. I really think it could be that.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

I'm still missing quite a few between 11 and 25  that's what I get for having a job that doesn't celebreate Easter! If anyone has a few clues to share, I would be very grateful!


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> someone pls help me w the mirror it's gonna be the death of me


If you crack it that's seven years good luck. Probably.


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> My egg-timer is a cow. I'd share a photo but that would mean getting out of bed.



I've got to see that. I'll set my own boring timer and remind you tomorrow. 


Every time I post I'm still caught off guard by how pink this background is, but I still paid 85 bells for it, so... Pink it is


----------



## Jhine7

Whoever gets #6 very well may get the Golden Egg for it


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> If you crack it that's seven years good luck. Probably.


I need that luck now tho


----------



## xara

can’t believe i’m only the 2nd person to buy a ladybug egg?? it’s so cute!


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> Every time I post I'm still caught off guard by how pink this background is, but I still paid 85 bells for it, so... Pink it is


You are making that pink backdrop look manly. 

As pretty as the Easter backdrops are I don't think any of them go with my current aesthetic unfortunately.


----------



## Firesquids

Chris said:


> If you crack it that's seven years good luck. Probably.


If I crack how many years of good luck does that give you?
#6 is a rotten egg


----------



## LadyDestani

xara said:


> can’t believe i’m only the 2nd person to buy a ladybug egg?? it’s so cute!


My favorite is actually the Ladybug Egg this year, but I'm trying for the Spring Bloom first. I knew they would look great together and your lineup confirms it!


----------



## Flyffel

6... 



Spoiler



reinforcements... lots of new members... sailing... going to an island... waiting for... horizons... the release of NH... to join... addressing all the new people who joined TBT when NH released...


----------



## Antonio

Flyffel said:


> 6...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> reinforcements... lots of new members... sailing... going to an island... waiting for... horizons... the release of NH... to join... addressing all the new people who joined TBT when NH released...


that's what I'm thinking too


----------



## Chris

Firesquids said:


> If I crack how many years of good luck does that give you?
> #6 is a rotten egg


Hey now. He's trying his best. It's hard being an egg, you know.


----------



## Firesquids

Chris said:


> Hey now. He's trying his best. It's hard being an egg, you know.


hard...boiled?

Ah just found 21, this fresh clutch has been rather devilish, I must admit.


----------



## Aquilla

The last batch is the hardest so far. Not getting any of it, and no idea where to look (or what I'm looking for)


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> Hey now. He's trying his best. It's hard being an egg, you know.


#6 is biggest loser egg lol


----------



## Mutti

Will the spring egg be restocked?


----------



## Dunquixote

Aquilla said:


> The last batch is the hardest so far. Not getting any of it, and no idea where to look (or what I'm looking for)


i was hoping today’s batches would be easier than yesterday’s . I just woke up and am so behind; still trying to figure out the process to get the answer to puzzle 8.

Has community egg 18 been found yet?


----------



## tiffanistarr

20, 24, 25, 27 and 28

pleaseeee helppppp


----------



## cya

Spoiler: #6 thoughts



Is there a way to figure out what day/week TBT gained the most members? Sometime before ACNH release. Maybe there was a special thread made to welcome new people? Like instead of individual Newbie threads, there was a megathread? Idk...


----------



## corlee1289

Dunquixote said:


> i was hoping today’s batches would be easier than yesterday’s . I just woke up and am so behind; still trying to figure out the process to get the answer to puzzle 8.
> 
> Has community egg 18 been found yet?


Yes, it has! 



Spoiler



Click on your bells > Look at JINGLE NPC > Click on Jingle's Bells


----------



## Gene.

only one to go for me.....#6


----------



## JellyBeans

Spoiler: more egg 6 ramblings



back on the possible relation of the tbt 3.0 update and reinforcement, that took away the changing forum background for a while so that could refer to the 'horizon'??? we had to wait a while until we got the backgrounds back


----------



## Dunquixote

corlee1289 said:


> Yes, it has!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Click on your bells > Look at JINGLE NPC > Click on Jingle's Bells


thank you so much!


----------



## Tiffany

20,21,23.24.25,26,27,28 cant find any of them. any help would be appreciated. its sad i cant at least figure out the scrambled character smh


----------



## xSuperMario64x

tiffanistarr said:


> 20, 24, 25, 27 and 28
> 
> pleaseeee helppppp
> View attachment 437842


literally the exact same ones Im missing


----------



## Mokuren

Egg 25 and 27 help me please


----------



## aurora.

I'm missing 6, 8, 12, 20, 24, 27 and 28. If anyone wants to help me out with some hints, I can return the favour for the ones I found!

edit: thank you to everyone who has helped me!


----------



## LambdaDelta

I'm pretty sure I'm just missing 27 now, of the solo eggs. which I've got some ideas, but haven't stumbled upon yet

after that, it's just puzzle eggs 20 and 24 (if anyone has ideas for them, especially the mirror, hmu) and the accursed hell that is community labor egg 6


----------



## Megaroni

could 6 have to do with the new horizons token that was in the shop after nh came out?


----------



## NovariusHaze

This is pretty tricky


----------



## hestu

6, 20, 24, and 27 makin me stressed


----------



## Hanami

may a kind soul please help me with egg 8?


----------



## BrokenSanity

Spoiler: Egg 6



Literally every. single. idea I had has already been mentioned, now what


----------



## cornimer

Megaroni said:


> could 6 have to do with the new horizons token that was in the shop after nh came out?


I looked in that thread earlier today, nothing


----------



## Muna

I was pretty proud of myself as I was figuring out all the solo clues solo without any bigger problems, but the last batch and the last 3 puzzles got me and I'm quite stuck. Looks like it's finally time to sleep 

...It is a little frustrating when I have few ideas for the puzzle but no way to test them


----------



## Snek

BrokenSanity said:


> Spoiler: Egg 6
> 
> 
> 
> Literally every. single. idea I had has already been mentioned, now what


Perhaps #6 are the friends that we've met along the way...maybe we are #6 and we just don't know it!


----------



## Venn

Right now, I have 7 eggs. 
I got 2, 3, 10, 14, 18, 22 & 26.
Pretty Sure I got Puzzle 12 & 16 Right, so that would be 19.
I only want Fossil Egg and Junimo Egg, so I would need 3 more.

Could anyone please help with me with any of the others?


----------



## Giddy

tessa grace said:


> As a fellow poliwag this is giving me war flashbacks
> oh the horror
> View attachment 437826


Also a fellow Poliwag~ I vaguely remember this! Was trying to remember where it was before XD


----------



## Mutti

Its getting late for me but i really need to find the #6 egg, its been annoying me so much


----------



## Holla

If anyone has any tips or ideas for numbers 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27 or 28 that they’d like to share please PM me. I can help with just about any of the other ones in return.


----------



## Midoriya

If anyone wants to drop me some hints in PMs for anything past egg 16, feel free to, though don't feel obligated to.  I'm still searching for them as we speak.

I can help with the earlier ones too in PMs if anyone needs.


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'm only looking for Egg 6 for my team
It actually doesn't really matter to me since I only really wanted the spring bloom egg and I can afford one but everyone bought them all
I'll still keep looking for Egg 6 cause I know my teammates would probably like to get more eggs.


----------



## Venn

As much as I try, I can't figure out these clues. I was never good at these. Some of them sound obvious, but everything I check related to those don't work, so I am always confused. I appreciate the community ones though.


----------



## cya

Found 1 solo egg, feel like I've really outdone myself.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I would like to know, who designed the spring bloom egg? and are they aware that it looks like a beautiful cabbage? 
I love my fancy cabbage lol

also if anyone wants to compare answers to #20 I think I have an idea of what it might be


----------



## tessa grace

Venti said:


> If anyone wants to drop me some hints in PMs for anything past egg 16, feel free to, though don't feel obligated to.  I'm still searching for them as we speak.
> 
> I can help with the earlier ones too in PMs if anyone needs.


Will you play me a tune if i give you an egg


----------



## Midoriya

tessa grace said:


> Will you play me a tune if i give you an egg



Yes.  Just be careful what you wish for though... the tune is random.


----------



## Holla

There was a glitch in the matrix and I believe I got awarded egg number 23 twice. I won’t be spending it but just wanted to let the staff know for when they get the chance to adjust it.


----------



## King Dorado

btw happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Holla said:


> There was a glitch in the matrix and I believe I got awarded egg number 23 twice. I won’t be spending it but just wanted to let the staff know for when they get the chance to adjust it.


They will correct it! @Jeremy will steal it


----------



## ~Kilza~

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would like to know, who designed the spring bloom egg? and are they aware that it looks like a beautiful cabbage?
> I love my fancy cabbage lol


Laudine was who designed it!


Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Graphics
> Ladybug, Splat, Junimo, and Spring Bloom Easter egg collectibles - Laudine


----------



## Rio_

I feel like it's about time I give up  My brain is too melted this year and I'm too shy to go around asking for help 
At least I got enough to buy my two favourite eggs


----------



## xSuperMario64x

~Kilza~ said:


> Laudine was who designed it!


she truly is a legend


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> I would like to know, who designed the spring bloom egg? and are they aware that it looks like a beautiful cabbage?
> I love my fancy cabbage lol


It was designed by @Laudine and it took her *hours*. It almost didn't come out this year! For future reference, all staff contributions to an event are credited at the bottom of the event's opening post.


----------



## Gene.

If anyone still need help with egg hints you can always PM me and I'll be happy to help guide you!!


----------



## Franny

when someone posts the egg answers vs finding the eggs yourself


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Rio_ said:


> I feel like it's about time I give up  My brain is too melted this year and I'm too shy to go around asking for help
> At least I got enough to buy my two favourite eggs


Same... I haven't made any progress on the solo eggs past 19. Spending way too much time just looking through threads and my brain is done with it. I put way more time into this than I initially planned to.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I only need 3 more eggs, and they're all puzzles. guess I can take my best shot with them! I'm fairly confident about two of them but the mirror still baffles me


----------



## Sheep Villager

I've reached egg burnout too.

I've decided to just leave the holographic meatloaf and halloween ones alone. I'm 100% confident one of the puzzles I submitted is going to be correct and land me the one egg I need to get my ladybug egg. Already grabbed the spring bloom one earlier today so I'm set.


----------



## Venn

Thanks to some help, I found 3 more! When the puzzles completed (With hopefully right answers) I should be able to get the eggs I want!


----------



## LambdaDelta

still hunting for that holographic meatloaf

also, I'm still open for ideas on puzzle egg 20

and have we collectively just decided to ignore 6, at this point?


----------



## Emolga59

If anyone could help with 21, 25 or 27, lmk!! 

Thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305

We're probably going to need a hint on #6, or it may be the first un-collected egg in forever.


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> and have we collectively just decided to ignore 6. at this point?


I ate Egg 6. It's gone now. 

 Before anyone calls me cruel, if I didn't eat six then seven would have.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chris said:


> I ate Egg 6. It's gone now.


good riddance, tbh


----------



## tiffanistarr

Chris said:


> I ate Egg 6. It's gone now.
> 
> Before anyone calls me cruel, if I didn't eat six then seven would have.


but seven eight nine


----------



## NovariusHaze

Hope everyone is having a good time and finding lots of eggs


----------



## LambdaDelta

chris tempting me to post **** I shouldn't, with his ****posting


----------



## Chris

tiffanistarr said:


> but seven eight nine


Exactly why I couldn't leave poor Egg 6 to suffer the same terrible fate. It was a mercy killing.


----------



## digimon

see now for clue 6, we’re gonna need an egghuntmas miracle


----------



## Antonio

tiffanistarr said:


> but seven eight nine


that was just 6 upside down


----------



## LambdaDelta

has anyone tried offsite for egg 6?

there's been several offsite eggs in past years, so idk. maybe


----------



## Gene.

rip Egg 6....gone too soon


----------



## xara

Genexte said:


> rip Egg 6....gone too soon


but not soon enough.


----------



## cya

We've tried looking at AC World, but no luck so far.


----------



## Venn

Thanks to some help, I got a few more eggs (THANK YOU HELPERS). I would like to pass it forward if anyone needs it.
Here's what I have so far:
*Found:* 1, 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 12 (Assuming), 14, 15, 16 (Assuming), 17, 18, 19, 20 (Assuming), 22, 26
*Still Looking: *6, 11, 13, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28
*Missed:* 4, 8, 24 (Assuming)

If anyone would like to trade hints/info, shoot a DM and we'll talk!


----------



## Tiffany

Just curious why does every keep calling egg 24 the mirror one?


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> chris tempting me to post **** I shouldn't, with his ****posting


You're in luck. I'm just off to bed. Got to be up with the sunrise. I'm sure you lot will be closer to finding Egg 6 by the morning. Night all!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

digimon said:


> see now for clue 6, we’re gonna need an egghuntmas miracle


more like spiritual guidance


I would love to see the confused looks on the faces of people who only use this forum to trade or have just recently joined, and they see this:


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chris said:


> You're in luck. I'm just off to bed. Got to be up with the sunrise. I'm sure you lot will be closer to finding Egg 6 by the morning. Night all!


chris, you _do_ realize we're all gonna take this as a hint, right?


----------



## amemome

Tiffany said:


> Just curious why does every keep calling egg 20 the mirror one?


i think it's because warp/edited "guess the character" type riddles are used in the "House of Mirrors" events here on TBT!


----------



## Tiffany

amemome said:


> i think it's because warp/edited "guess the character" type riddles are used in the "House of Mirrors" events here on TBT!


oh ok i'm not familiar with that event. thanks


----------



## amemome

LambdaDelta said:


> has anyone tried offsite for egg 6?
> 
> there's been several offsite eggs in past years, so idk. maybe


we've looked at youtube and discord as well with no leads i believe.


----------



## cya

Chris said:


> You're in luck. I'm just off to bed. Got to be up with the sunrise. I'm sure you lot will be closer to finding Egg 6 by the morning. Night all!


"sunrise"... "morning".... horizon... sailing... reinforcements... *eye twitches*


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tiffany said:


> Just curious why does every keep calling egg 20 the mirror one?


you mean 24?

20 isn't the mirror, though 24 is (already explained up above as to why it's called as such)


----------



## Flyffel

LambdaDelta said:


> chris, you _do_ realize we're all gonna take this as a hint, right?





Spoiler



don't worry I already tried everything with the forums in the morning time


----------



## Paperboy012305

LambdaDelta said:


> chris, you _do_ realize we're all gonna take this as a hint, right?


There's that, or he really is going to bed.


----------



## Tiffany

LambdaDelta said:


> you mean 24?
> 
> 20 isn't the mirror, though 24 is (already explained up above as to why it's called as such)


yes my mistake thanks


----------



## Ichiban

the only eggs im missing are 6 and 20, i think im calling it a wrap for tonight


----------



## Megaroni

cya said:


> "sunrise"... "morning".... horizon... sailing... reinforcements... *eye twitches*


*rocks back and fourth*
reinforcements... reinforcements... reinforcements...


----------



## Newbiemayor

xSuperMario64x said:


> more like spiritual guidance
> 
> 
> I would love to see the confused looks on the faces of people who only use this forum to trade or have just recently joined, and they see this:
> View attachment 437864


This is killing me


----------



## BrokenSanity

APRIL FOOL'S DAY WAS OVER MORE THEN TWO WEEKS AGO WHY ARE YOU DOING THIS?! /j




I bet the staff are trying to tease us about Egg 6 with these cursed zipper images


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Ori said:


> the only eggs im missing are 6 and 20, i think im calling it a wrap for tonight


same im highkey boutta just give up lmao


----------



## Gene.

I wanna say a big thank you to the TBT staff, artists, designers, clue makers,,,and Zippee... for making such a fun and challenging event. I got to make a bunch of new pals and I had a lot of fun.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I'm so close to giving up on this egg hunt. :,) These clues are too much for my brain, but then again that spring blossom egg...


----------



## KittenNoir

xara said:


> can’t believe i’m only the 2nd person to buy a ladybug egg?? it’s so cute!


I was the first person to get it I thought it was so cute


----------



## amemome

Spoiler:  egg six thoughts



i know we're leaning away from thread scraping but should we check the quick before the mods come thread? that's a place where reinforcements come but might need to wait until the horizon (morning).


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I just woke up, has egg 26 been found?


----------



## tiffanistarr

amemome said:


> Spoiler:  egg six thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> i know we're leaning away from thread scraping but should we check the quick before the mods come thread? that's a place where reinforcements come but might need to wait until the horizon (morning).


i looked all the way back to the most recent mod interruption and it wasn't there


----------



## ~Kilza~

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I just woke up, has egg 26 been found?


It has been!


Swiftest_Dreams said:


> Found 26!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the gyroid NPC's about page here


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Ah thank you!! I was trying to remember what item it was that washed ashore!! Gyroid!!!!


----------



## BrokenSanity

tiffanistarr said:


> i looked all the way back to the most recent mod interruption and it wasn't there


I feel like the staff want us the look harder in that thread maybe?


----------



## daringred_

well! thanks to some of you _lovely, beautiful, generous_ people, the only egg left for me is also the dreaded #6.


----------



## Antonio

I'll be lying if I said I didn't think about pretending to find #6 and trolling with a fake spoiler.


----------



## Tiffany

OMG number 6 is the worst!


----------



## Flyffel

Egg 6 



Spoiler



maybe it's related to Camp Belltree... Reinforcements 
... As in new campers... sailing... Kapp'n took us into the camp... In the morning... Well it started on a particular day... The camp was delayed (=waiting)... To the horizon... The Island of the camp in sight... 
But again, I didn't find anything...


----------



## Venn

BrokenSanity said:


> I feel like the staff want us the look harder in that thread maybe?


look at the time for sunrise/morning/ or what Horizons could be? (Forum Time I guess)


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Might as well share a shoddy meme I made in relation to egg #6 lol.




But seriously, that egg is a pain.


----------



## Wildtown

If anybody wants to compare answers for question 20 just lmk.


----------



## michealsmells

Can anyone hop into my DMs if they have information regarding #17, #20, #21, #25, #27, or #28? I would love to collaborate, especially if you are without other eggs that I may have gotten (I think I've gotten all that aren't listed except THAT one). These last few hurt my little brain.


----------



## daringred_

i'm convinced #6 isn't in a thread; i think the real question now is whether it's on or offsite, but i can't think of anything for either that i haven't already tried, and i'm pretty sure skar's done most/all of the stuff the rest of us are too apprehensive to do lmao.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Maybe the twist for egg 6 is that it hasn't appeared yet, we have to wait for the morning, or something like that.


----------



## Gene.

kiwikenobi said:


> Maybe the twist for egg 6 is that it hasn't appeared yet, we have to wait for the morning, or something like that.


the staff would absolutely love to torture us by doing that


----------



## Dunquixote

I don’t know how to blur my text to hide it so I’ll put it behind spoilers.



Spoiler: Thoughts on egg 6



I’m currently looking at Camp Bell Tree posts since I remember the conclusion had a little  short story where kapp’n came to pick up the campers. did not find an egg there yet. thought maybe there was more said that i don’t remember that could be interpreted as reinforcements or something along the clue’s lines. i thought it was worth looking into even if the logic behind it having a connection is not there or far.

also thought maybe reinforcements were new members, the new villagers/amiibos, tbt mods (just a wild guess).

nothing yet.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

michealsmells said:


> Can anyone hop into my DMs if they have information regarding #17, #20, #21, #25, #27, or #28? I would love to collaborate, especially if you are without other eggs that I may have gotten (I think I've gotten all that aren't listed except THAT one). These last few hurt my little brain.


do you still need help? feel free to pm me


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Spoiler:  egg 6? more like egg 666



Maybe it has something to do with daylight savings? "Wait for the horizon" as in waiting for morning to come. Dawn's early light?  idk I'm just brainstorming.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I would like to give a huge thank you to @Genexte for helping me with the egg hunt!  Spring blossom egg, here I come!!


----------



## Snowesque

If anyone has any pointers on 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, or 28, I would be so thankful.
I may help with any of the other clues not listed. ^^


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> I would like to give a huge thank you to @Genexte for helping me with the egg hunt!  Spring blossom egg, here I come!!


Dang it, it's out of stock.


----------



## KittenNoir

Is anyone able to help with 21, 23 and 27?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Dang it, it's out of stock.


I know but they said they may restock them so I have been stalking it for a while lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Snowesque said:


> If anyone has any pointers on 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27, or 28, I would be so thankful.
> I may help with any of the other clues not listed. ^^


feel free to send me a PM if you need help!


----------



## duckvely

if anyone could help with clue 20 i'd very much appreciate it!! i can offer help with any of the other clues


----------



## xSuperMario64x

my desire to help people is being impeded by the fact that I'm stuck using my phone for like the next hour or so, and my phone is at 25% 

fr though if anyone needs any help actually hmu I have nothing better to do lol


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m stuck on pretty much all of this last batch; was hoping to figure some more out on my own and get at least six more eggs.  Trying to brainstorm for egg six too.


----------



## mogyay

cya said:


> We've tried looking at AC World, but no luck so far.


@Justin hope ur enjoying ur free promo


----------



## LittleMissPanda

ZeldaCrossing64 said:


> Dang it, it's out of stock.





Mr_Keroppi said:


> I know but they said they may restock them so I have been stalking it for a while lol


Best of luck, both of you!  I'm really hoping you can grab one during the next restock!


----------



## LambdaDelta

guys, _guys_, I got 6 egg!


Spoiler


----------



## Rosch

I just woke up. Can someone point me to the community clues 18, 22, & 26. And 6 if it's solved.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> I just woke up. Can someone point me to the community clues 18, 22, & 26. And 6 if it's solved.


Egg 18
Egg 22 (this one isn't mobile-friendly so lmk if you need a direct link)
Egg 26


----------



## Rosch

~Kilza~ said:


> Egg 18
> Egg 22 (this one isn't mobile-friendly so lmk if you need a direct link)
> Egg 26


Thank you. My brain hasn't settled yet.


----------



## tessa grace

Okay but what if its referring to forum downtime?? Like must wait to see the horizon..


----------



## seliph

everyone browsing ac world download an ad blocker we can't let this man profit off of this


----------



## BetsySundrop

tessa grace said:


> Okay but what if its referring to forum downtime?? Like must wait to see the horizon..


Good idea...


----------



## cya

Accidentally found 27. Dunno how it relates to the clue tho.


----------



## BetsySundrop

seliph said:


> everyone browsing ac world download an ad blocker we can't let this man profit off of this



I checked the forum downtime thread in February, no luck.


----------



## tessa grace

BetsySundrop said:


> Good idea...


Checked the threads and nothing, but could it be on the discord or like other servers where people talked during downtime? I'm not on discord so idk


----------



## Venn

I'm at a loss at how difficult 6 has been. I'm gonna go for the night and manifest the answer in my dreams. It must be the only place I can get answer for this from.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

omg I straight up just spent like 35 minutes straight helping people, my phone is at 3% but it was so worth it 

I'll be back later yall


----------



## Megaroni

during my search, i ran into the threads of people making song parodies for last years camp bell tree. ive brought it upon myself to make my own parody fitting for the egg hunt

_tbt staff, are we your prey alone
or are we just a stepping stone for taking back the throne?
tbt staff, we wont take it anymore
so take your tyranny away_


----------



## jiny

can someone kindly dm me the link for egg #22 please
 it doesn't show up on my mac even tho i don't have any ad blockers on D:
found!! tysm @~Kilza~ <3


----------



## digimon

LambdaDelta said:


> guys, _guys_, I got 6 egg!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



the only 6 egg i'll ever need


----------



## Croconaw

I need the link for egg 22, lol. All I have is my phone. I only use mobile.


----------



## jiny

i also need help with eggs 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, 25, & 27 if anyone wants to help me :< 
tysm @ZeldaCrossing64 , @~Kilza~ , and @BetsySundrop <3
i can help with any other clues not listed besides puzzles #8, #24, & #28 skskfnsd


----------



## NovariusHaze

Still searching for eggs


----------



## a potato

~Kilza~ said:


> Egg 18
> Egg 22 (this one isn't mobile-friendly so lmk if you need a direct link)
> Egg 26


Would you mind sending me the link for 22, please? I'm on my laptop, but I still can't see anything.


----------



## Midoriya

If anyone has any ideas as to egg #20, please PM me.  I'm only missing 6, 20, and 24, but 6 and 24 are difficult, so I'm honing in on 20 for now.


----------



## JellyLu

Still need help with 8,17,19,20,21,23,25,27,28 if anyone would like to PM me 


Thank you so much to everyone who helped me!


----------



## LadyDestani

Okay, I've been trying to do this on my own, but my brain has stopped functioning. So if anyone can help me with #5, #11, #15, #17, #19, #21, #23, #25, or #27 I'd appreciate it. I haven't figured out all the puzzles, but I can help with any of the other clues not listed.

Edit: I'm good now. Thanks to everyone who offered assistance! You're all the best!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

im back online guys gals and nb pals, if anyone needs help feel free to PM me! I'll prob be on here for the next hour or so


----------



## Paperboy012305

I know of a few eggs I found myself, so if anyone needs hints, shoot me a PM.


----------



## amemome

maybe we should be checking dream addresses again for6?? ughhh i feel like it's a giant stretch though.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

amemome said:


> maybe we should be checking dream addresses again for6?? ughhh i feel like it's a giant stretch though.


Any in particular? Does Jeremy's Island have a DA?


----------



## King koopa

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Any in particular? Does Jeremy's Island have a DA?


I checked his about page, but he didn't put it up


----------



## amemome

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Any in particular? Does Jeremy's Island have a DA?


have not checked myself as my internet has been kinda spotty on my switch, but i recall dizzy bones's island board and pandapples's island have had clues on them in previous hunts.


----------



## Paperboy012305

amemome said:


> maybe we should be checking dream addresses again for6?? ughhh i feel like it's a giant stretch though.


But you don't sail to Dream Islands, you go via bed.


----------



## Rosch

I also assumed that reinforcements was Rescue Services and the Horizon part refers to NH. But no dice. But the sail part is wrong because we are rescued with a helicopter.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

amemome said:


> have not checked myself as my internet has been kinda spotty on my switch, but i recall dizzy bones's island board and pandapples's island have had clues on them in previous hunts.


HMMM, okay time to check out Chris' island! Might take a bit as I'm not sure I still have a NSO membership


----------



## Croconaw

I think dream addresses would be a stretch because not everyone has access to WiFi or plays New Horizons even.


----------



## Asarena

I'm not sure how it would work if it were a dream address. Because for these eggs we have to click an egg/something that opens a link, right? The redeem feature for codes isn't being used this event.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Doing my best is all that matters right?


----------



## Jeremy

Yesterday's three puzzles, *eggs 8, 12, and 16*, are now closed for submission! And the answers are...



Spoiler: Egg 8 Puzzle Answer



89





Spoiler: Egg 12 Puzzle Answer



Sasha





Spoiler: Egg 16 Puzzle Answer



I3D7H4



Good work, everyone! The eggs for correct answers will be distributed between tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Midoriya

Yesssss, got them right!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> HMMM, okay time to check out Chris' island! Might take a bit as I'm not sure I still have a NSO membership


tbt doing its part to give nintendo more revenue via online subscription services


----------



## tiffanistarr

oh my god did get them all right? i think i did 

HELL YES BROTHERS


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I'm checking out Chris' DA currently, so far nothing, but there are other staff to try. For those saying it wouldn't make sense since not everyone has a NSO membership or even a switch, all it takes is one person to screenshot - i assume the egg could be a link written on a welcome board or in custom designs. It's a stretch yeah but worth trying imo!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I wouldn't dare touch 8 or 16. 12 was too obvious to not get right.


----------



## MasterM64

Glad that I got 16 correct!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Darn, someone told me the first one was 89 but I didn't get to submit my guess! Ah well, at least I got the other two right. ^^


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

LambdaDelta said:


> tbt doing its part to give nintendo more revenue via online subscription services


HEH but I have been thinking about renewing anyway!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Paperboy012305 said:


> I wouldn't dare touch 8 or 16. 12 was too obvious to not get right.


Given we can work together privately it would have been worth to maybe collab and take a shot at it?


----------



## Asarena

Yes! 3/3 correct! Now I'll be able to get a Ladybug Egg~


----------



## Wildtown

3/3 on these


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

YAY I GOT THEM ALL!!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

3/3, let's go


----------



## Paperboy012305

tiffanistarr said:


> Given we can work together privately it would have been worth to maybe collab and take a shot at it?


We could have, but I normally don't like to PM anyone who didn't ask.


----------



## RemMomori

I must be completely smooth brain cause I can't get any of the solo clues and probably messed up my answer for egg 16 too. Where my fellow smooth brains at!


----------



## Mr.Fox

If anybody cares to discuss 26 and 28 I'm all ears 

Keep in mind I'll never be able to repay any mirror suggestions...of all the years I've been on here I've only ever got 1 right lol
I do have trouble seeing them in general.

EDIT: Sorry! I clearly meant 24 and 28.


----------



## tessa grace

3/3, yay!


----------



## xara

Jeremy said:


> Yesterday's three puzzles, *eggs 8, 12, and 16*, are now closed for submission! And the answers are...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 8 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> 89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 12 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 16 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> I3D7H4
> 
> 
> 
> Good work, everyone! The eggs for correct answers will be distributed between tonight and tomorrow morning.


got them all!! thank you to my lovely friends who helped me out with #8 and #16 — never would’ve figured out #8 on my own haha.  congrats to everyone else who got them right!


----------



## deana

Does someone mind sharing the math behind egg 8? I didn't even try it because I can't math and even seeing the answer now I'm like, idk man  I would like to educate myself though!


----------



## cornimer

Yaaay I figured out the math one on my own and I was so proud lol


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Asarena said:


> I'm not sure how it would work if it were a dream address. Because for these eggs we have to click an egg/something that opens a link, right? The redeem feature for codes isn't being used this event.



Picture this. You expect to slip into a peaceful dream on one of the staff member's islands. When you wake, you see on an island a _massive _custom pattern design, stretching across the landscape, a design made of multiple patterns. The patterns seem to be making a large complete picture, one containing letters and numbers. Realization crosses your face: it's the Egg URL! The salt in the wound is that you now have to input the URL manually to get the Egg. 

I actually don't think it's that based on the other community Eggs, but it's funny to think about.


----------



## seliph

deana said:


> Does someone mind sharing the math behind egg 8? I didn't even try it because I can't math and even seeing the answer now I'm like, idk man  I would like to educate myself though!


if you can decipher my colour coding
coco = rotate the number 180 degrees



Spoiler


----------



## cornimer

deana said:


> Does someone mind sharing the math behind egg 8? I didn't even try it because I can't math and even seeing the answer now I'm like, idk man  I would like to educate myself though!


----------



## ~Kilza~

deana said:


> Does someone mind sharing the math behind egg 8? I didn't even try it because I can't math and even seeing the answer now I'm like, idk man  I would like to educate myself though!


This was my long-form work for Egg 8 after @FraudulentDimetrodon helped get me unstuck.


Spoiler: Egg 8 puzzle worked out









(this was to turn the eggs into variables I could more easily manipulate)

Operators: (reasonably, only plus/minus/multiply can be used)
Ruby = minus (-)
Hopkins = multiply (*)
Cole = plus (+)

Main reasoning is the second equation, d must be a single digit number, and dd a double digit of the same number, which is only able to be obtained by multiplying d by 11 (thus we get d * (b + a) = dd, leaving Ruby as minus by default).

(edited in since I realized I didn't explain this, lol: ) Coco is not a normal operator, but works by inverting the eggs, hence why I've labeled her as "I". Note that this is actually the normal definition for "invert" (i.e. "put upside down"), not the mathematical definition of inversion!

ai = ?
a = ?
b = ?
c = ?
d = ?
e = ?

a - b = c
d * (b + a) = dd -> b + a = 11
e - b = d + c
I(cae) = e(ai)c
I(e*d) + a - e = ??

a must be either 6 or 9 (only numbers that can invert into one another)
c, d, e must be either 0, 1, 2, 5 or 8 (only numbers which can invert into themselves)
b + a, pairs can only be 2 + 9 or 5 + 6. But when trying 9 - 2, c cannot be 7, so we must have a = 6, b = 5, c = 1
We then have e - 5 = d + 1, or e = d + 6. We know d/e must be 0, 2 or 8, and only 2 and 8 make sense, so e = 8, d = 2 to complete that equation.
Inverting a gives us ai = 9.

Therefore, the answer is:
ai = 9
a = 6
b = 5
c = 1
d = 2
e = 8

I(e*d) + a - e = ??
I(8*2) + 6 - 8 = ??
I(16) - 2 = ??
91 - 2 = ??
?? = 89


----------



## Bekaa

~Kilza~ said:


> Egg 18
> Egg 22 (this one isn't mobile-friendly so lmk if you need a direct link)
> Egg 26


Hi. Can you pass me the link? In on a tablet.


----------



## tiffanistarr

seliph said:


> if you can decipher my colour coding
> coco = rotate the number 180 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


me rn:


----------



## Croconaw

Omg I had a feeling 12 was Sasha but I didn’t submit


----------



## Rosch

Logic behind Egg 8.

In calculator digits, 1, 2, 5, 8, & 0 are the only numbers that remain the same when flipped over.
Meanwhile, 6 becomes a different number when flipped, which is 9. So this is the only number that fits the Sky Egg.
3, 4 & 7 all becomes letters so you can't use it.

Ruby is -, while Cole is +, and Hopkins has to be x, because addition & multiplication are closely related operations.
Coco flips the whole number inside the parenthesis because that's the only logical explanation for the set of eggs flipping over completely.


----------



## tiffanistarr

gosh math people are so fascinating


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> Yesterday's three puzzles, *eggs 8, 12, and 16*, are now closed for submission! And the answers are...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 8 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> 89
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 12 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> Sasha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 16 Puzzle Answer
> 
> 
> 
> I3D7H4
> 
> 
> 
> Good work, everyone! The eggs for correct answers will be distributed between tonight and tomorrow morning.


nice, I got them all! I knew right away that egg 12 was my lovely bunny boy Sasha


----------



## Aniko

I gave up on 8, I thought it was cute and looked fun but I suck at math and didn't know what numbers to put on the eggs..made my head spin.
For 16, I seriously wondered what was a zipper egg, I saw nothing called a "zipper egg"in the game, so I went with the zipper toy.


----------



## Foreverfox

~Kilza~ said:


> This was my long-form work for Egg 8 after @FraudulentDimetrodon helped get me unstuck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 8 puzzle worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was to turn the eggs into variables I could more easily manipulate)
> 
> Operators: (reasonably, only plus/minus/multiply can be used)
> Ruby = minus (-)
> Hopkins = multiply (*)
> Cole = plus (+)
> 
> Main reasoning is the second equation, d must be a single digit number, and dd a double digit of the same number, which is only able to be obtained by multiplying d by 11 (thus we get d * (b + a) = dd, leaving Ruby as minus by default).
> 
> ai = ?
> a = ?
> b = ?
> c = ?
> d = ?
> e = ?
> 
> a - b = c
> d * (b + a) = dd -> b + a = 11
> e - b = d + c
> I(cae) = e(ai)c
> I(e*d) + a - e = ??
> 
> a must be either 6 or 9 (only numbers that can invert into one another)
> c, d, e must be either 0, 1, 2, 5 or 8 (only numbers which can invert into themselves)
> b + a, pairs can only be 2 + 9 or 5 + 6. But when trying 9 - 2, c cannot be 7, so we must have a = 6, b = 5, c = 1
> We then have e - 5 = d + 1, or e = d + 6. We know d/e must be 0, 2 or 8, and only 2 and 8 make sense, so e = 8, d = 2 to complete that equation.
> Inverting a gives us ai = 9.
> 
> Therefore, the answer is:
> ai = 9
> a = 6
> b = 5
> c = 1
> d = 2
> e = 8
> 
> I(e*d) + a - e = ??
> I(8*2) + 6 - 8 = ??
> I(16) - 2 = ??
> 91 - 2 = ??
> ?? = 89


What in the actual eff yo. Lol I didn’t even try that one, my brain bsploded looking at that nonsense.


----------



## Midoriya

Only need egg 6 now.  I'm tempted to go on a long, long voyage for it.  Will be fruitless if I don't find it, however.


----------



## Megaroni

once again grasping at straws. has anyone ever listened to the bell tree podcast and would that have anything to do with egg 6(66)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Venti said:


> Only need egg 6 now.  I'm tempted to go on a long, long voyage for it.  Will be fruitless if I don't find it, however.


i've honestly just give up hope on that one, I haven't even been keeping track of everyone's speculations


----------



## Blink.

i love seeing everyone's version of this mayhem


----------



## Megaroni

Venti said:


> Only need egg 6 now.  I'm tempted to go on a long, long voyage for it.  Will be fruitless if I don't find it, however.


we could be voyage buddies. ive been searching for 6 since this morning


----------



## Paperboy012305

Algebra is my weakpoint, so if anyone dared to work together with me on 8, we'd struggle.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Blink. said:


> i love seeing everyone's version of this mayhem


despite understanding this I still feel like I'm getting brainrot reading it


----------



## Asarena

Here's my work for egg 8:


Spoiler









I kind of just guessed for the 22 part, and then everything else fell into place from there


----------



## OswinOswald

Rosch said:


> In calculator digits, 1, 2, 5, 8, & 0 are the only numbers that remain the same when flipped over.
> Meanwhile, 6 becomes a different number when flipped, which is 9. So this is the only number that fits the Sky Egg.
> 3, 4 & 7 all becomes letters so you can't use it.
> 
> Ruby is -, while Cole is +, and Hopkins has to be x, because addition & multiplication are closely related operations.


Ugh somehow this stumped me. I totally discounted 6/9 and figured it had to be 2/5 so I couldn’t get the math to work. I thought it just meant 2!=5 but that it had to be a number that could be flipped vertically (around the x-axis and not a rotation) and still be the same. Made it too hard on myself, haha!

ETA: I also considered 0 as a possible digit for a while because it is the same upside down. 
Also I thought coco was a square root for a while and I couldn’t figure out a square root of a 3 digit number that became a 3 digit number unless a 0 or decimal was involved which is how 0 got involved in my thinking.


----------



## NovariusHaze

Imagine celebrating a holiday by doing math.


----------



## tiffanistarr

seriously yall people just know how to do this math crap????


----------



## xSuperMario64x

NovariusHaze said:


> Imagine celebrating a holiday by doing math.


apparently this is what the tbt staff think "fun" is 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022

anyways my brain is more fried than the most fried of eggs so I'm off to bed~


----------



## Rosch

Do puzzle answers have to be written *LIKETHIS *to be considered correct?
Or writing it "*like this*" is also acceptable?


----------



## King koopa

tiffanistarr said:


> seriously yall people just know how to do this math crap????







In all seriousness, whoever gets the golden egg should also be given a crown collectible for helping us with deadly number 6


----------



## LadyDestani

Wow, I actually had the first two rows of Egg 8 figured out just by guessing, but I couldn't prove my guess and I never figured out what Coco meant so I just submitted the number 42 because that's the answer to everything.


----------



## Aniko

seliph said:


> if you can decipher my colour coding
> coco = rotate the number 180 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I had 2 for the orange eggs and a few things right, I was on the right path, too bad I gave up, but I was really too tired.
I will save this for the future...


----------



## Mars Adept

xSuperMario64x said:


> apparently this is what the tbt staff think "fun" is
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022
> 
> anyways my brain is more fried than the most fried of eggs so I'm off to bed~


Still more fun than Egg 6.

Anyways, I didn’t dare touch Egg 8 because I am garbage at school but I THINK I got Eggs 12 and 16, so yay. If I did then I’ll have enough for a Spring Egg.


----------



## amemome

Rosch said:


> Do puzzle answers have to be written *LIKETHIS *to be considered correct?
> Or writing it "*like this*" is also acceptable?


iirc it was all caps no spaces


----------



## Verecund

Nice, glad I got the latest three puzzles! Being a math major, Egg 8 is definitely my favourite this year; it was so refreshing to do math that's not real analysis or combinatorics for once. :P



Spoiler: My progress on 8


----------



## corlee1289

Rosch said:


> Do puzzle answers have to be written *LIKETHIS *to be considered correct?
> Or writing it "*like this*" is also acceptable?


I recall it is LIKETHIS


----------



## skarmoury

i actually love math ngl



Spoiler: my little scratch paper



the eggs were throwing me off so i made things into letters and it made my life easier


----------



## Rosch

amemome said:


> iirc it was all caps no spaces





corlee1289 said:


> I recall it is LIKETHIS


Even if I guessed right... Goodbye eggs, I guess.


----------



## tiffanistarr

skarmoury said:


> i actually love math ngl
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my little scratch paper
> 
> 
> 
> the eggs were throwing me off so i made things into letters and it made my life easier
> View attachment 437901


ugh you're so smart


----------



## skarmoury

Rosch said:


> Do puzzle answers have to be written *LIKETHIS *to be considered correct?
> Or writing it "*like this*" is also acceptable?


It doesn’t matter I think. Passport was correct and I typed it like that way.


----------



## ali.di.magix

~Kilza~ said:


> This was my long-form work for Egg 8 after @FraudulentDimetrodon helped get me unstuck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Egg 8 puzzle worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this was to turn the eggs into variables I could more easily manipulate)
> 
> Operators: (reasonably, only plus/minus/multiply can be used)
> Ruby = minus (-)
> Hopkins = multiply (*)
> Cole = plus (+)
> 
> Main reasoning is the second equation, d must be a single digit number, and dd a double digit of the same number, which is only able to be obtained by multiplying d by 11 (thus we get d * (b + a) = dd, leaving Ruby as minus by default).
> 
> (edited in since I realized I didn't explain this, lol: ) Coco is not a normal operator, but works by inverting the eggs, hence why I've labeled her as "I". Note that this is actually the normal definition for "invert" (i.e. "put upside down"), not the mathematical definition of inversion!
> 
> ai = ?
> a = ?
> b = ?
> c = ?
> d = ?
> e = ?
> 
> a - b = c
> d * (b + a) = dd -> b + a = 11
> e - b = d + c
> I(cae) = e(ai)c
> I(e*d) + a - e = ??
> 
> a must be either 6 or 9 (only numbers that can invert into one another)
> c, d, e must be either 0, 1, 2, 5 or 8 (only numbers which can invert into themselves)
> b + a, pairs can only be 2 + 9 or 5 + 6. But when trying 9 - 2, c cannot be 7, so we must have a = 6, b = 5, c = 1
> We then have e - 5 = d + 1, or e = d + 6. We know d/e must be 0, 2 or 8, and only 2 and 8 make sense, so e = 8, d = 2 to complete that equation.
> Inverting a gives us ai = 9.
> 
> Therefore, the answer is:
> ai = 9
> a = 6
> b = 5
> c = 1
> d = 2
> e = 8
> 
> I(e*d) + a - e = ??
> I(8*2) + 6 - 8 = ??
> I(16) - 2 = ??
> 91 - 2 = ??
> ?? = 89


I have a degree in engineering and I couldn't work this crap out

Or rather, couldn't be bothered to work it out 

Small brain energy


----------



## corlee1289

Rosch said:


> Even if I guessed right... Goodbye eggs, I guess.


I'm pretty sure they won't mind so much as long as you got it right with no spelling mistakes. 

They did say they accept variations and language differences, so I don't see why they wouldn't accept it if it's right.

I only wrote LIKETHIS due to force of habit from previous hunts and quests


----------



## deana

Rosch said:


> Do puzzle answers have to be written *LIKETHIS *to be considered correct?
> Or writing it "*like this*" is also acceptable?



I don't know if it will be the same for all puzzles but for Egg 4, I just wrote Passport (capital P and the rest lower case) and still got egged for that


----------



## ~Kilza~

amemome said:


> iirc it was all caps no spaces





corlee1289 said:


> I recall it is LIKETHIS



I know that was the way you had to redeem codes in the past, but for the purposes of submitting answers to puzzles this year, does it really matter? (which is something only the staff can really confirm)

For example: If somebody submitted "YELLOWCHEESE", and somebody else submitted "Yellow Cheese", they're both the same answer, but would only the former be accepted or would both? I'd assume both would be accepted.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

tiffanistarr said:


> gosh math people are so fascinating


Y-Yep. I'm definitely a math person. Very fascinating, ha... ha...

[thinks about the hour and a half I spent doing the puzzle where I figured out half the logic and instead of figuring out the rest of the logic, I just started brute-forcing and using every number in combination with every operation until it the equations finally conceded and gave me the win and only after the fact did I come up with the actual logic pathway you're supposed to use]

Everyone here is so smart and making nice beautiful drawn diagrams. Here I was just writing things down by hand using words in a word processor. 


Spoiler: The mistakes I made:








Also I called the Earth Eggs as Stone Eggs the entire time. Oops. Whatever. Stones come from the earth. They're the same thing if you think about it.


----------



## Asarena

Rosch said:


> Even if I guessed right... Goodbye eggs, I guess.


In the OP it only says misspellings won't be accepted, so I think it should be fine?


----------



## seliph

Rosch said:


> Do puzzle answers have to be written *LIKETHIS *to be considered correct?
> Or writing it "*like this*" is also acceptable?


they've all been one word so far so it doesn't matter just make sure you don't typo!


----------



## Junebugsy94

Could someone please explain how #24 works? I don't understand how these characters are the same?? I'm very confused


----------



## Rosch

Junebugsy94 said:


> Could someone please explain how #24 works? I don't understand how these characters are the same?? I'm very confused
> 
> View attachment 437907View attachment 437905


Sasha is the answer to Egg 12.
That mysterious character is for Egg 24


----------



## NovariusHaze

King koopa said:


> View attachment 437899
> 
> In all seriousness, whoever gets the golden egg should also be given a crown collectible for helping us with deadly number 6



Who ever gets the Golden Egg is legend among people.


----------



## michealsmells

Thank you everyone who helped me with the math problem. Absolutely heck that.

That said, 3 for 3 on each of those puzzles which is super exciting! Super nervous about the last few puzzles though. We'll have to see what's what tomorrow I suppose.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Forgive me if this has been asked...but I've scrolled through enough pages this weekend and can't be bothered to look back in here...

Has the staff confirmed that egg 6 hasn't been found? Or are we assuming someone has managed to find it and is keeping it to themselves?


----------



## Bluebellie

All I got from #8 was that Bonbon equals =. 

Please no more math puzzles ever again!


----------



## Junebugsy94

Rosch said:


> Sasha is the answer to Egg 12.
> That mysterious character is for Egg 24


Oh wow, I read that completely wrong haha thank you! I think these clues have turned my brain to mush


----------



## Foreverfox

Mr.Fox said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked...but I've scrolled through enough pages this weekend and can't be bothered to look back in here...
> 
> Has the staff confirmed that egg 6 hasn't been found? Or are we assuming someone has managed to find it and is keeping it to themselves?


Both haha


----------



## pipty

Richest egg user has 22 eggs, is that the max?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mr.Fox said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked...but I've scrolled through enough pages this weekend and can't be bothered to look back in here...
> 
> Has the staff confirmed that egg 6 hasn't been found? Or are we assuming someone has managed to find it and is keeping it to themselves?


I assume that since the staff has not given out hints that perhaps a small few people have in fact found it. but I'm only hypothesizing, idk if that's true.


----------



## Mr.Fox

pipty said:


> Richest egg user has 22 eggs, is that the max?


Not necessarily. They may have been one of the first to find a certain egg and got bonus currency.


----------



## amemome

Rosch said:


> Even if I guessed right... Goodbye eggs, I guess.


ahhh my bad i totally misinterpreted... thought you were talking about previous egg hunt puzzles. the recent ones don't seem to be case sensitive at all!


----------



## Asarena

I thought about that, but I'm not sure if there'd be any benefit for someone to keep it to themself. Because the bonus for finding an egg that less than 100 people found doesn't apply to community clues


----------



## pipty

Mr.Fox said:


> Not necessarily. They may have been one of the first to find a certain egg and got bonus currency.


Oh OK I thought those are distributed after the event ends so just wondering


----------



## amemome

bonus eggs are going to be distributed at the end i thought??


----------



## Mr.Fox

Asarena said:


> I thought about that, but I'm not sure if there'd be any benefit for someone to keep it to themself. Because the bonus for finding an egg that less than 100 people found doesn't apply to community clues


...but what if you just want the glory? 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022



amemome said:


> bonus eggs are going to be distributed at the end i thought??


Maybe, I thought I saw early on people were getting 2 egg currency instead of 1. Glitch perhaps.


----------



## ~Kilza~

pipty said:


> Richest egg user has 22 eggs, is that the max?


Without egg 6 and only 1 puzzle egg distributed, the max is 21. I don't think the eggs for puzzles 2-4 have been distributed at all yet, so the 22 eggs is likely just a glitch where 2 eggs were given for the same egg.

Also, as a reminder, the bonus egg currencies won't be distributed until the event is over.


----------



## seliph

pipty said:


> Oh OK I thought those are distributed after the event ends so just wondering


i think you're right, though there's also an egg currency glitch where some clues will hand out 2 eggs by accident


----------



## aericell

my amount is glitched and double counted an egg. did not find egg 6 haha


----------



## Mr.Fox

Yeah it's possible that whomever that richest user is has successfully found it.

Thanks for the clarification @aericell I was worried you were about to get swarmed with DMs


----------



## pipty

OK I was just curious! Thanks 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022



Mr.Fox said:


> Yeah it's possible that whomever that richest user is has successfully found it.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification @aericell I was worried you were about to get swarmed with DMs


Yeah not my intention so sorry :X


----------



## BrokenSanity

My team told me the correct answer to clue 8(math puzzle one where you do stuff with the rabbits) but I forgot to even SUMMIT it that's even worst then me getting all the other puzzle answers wrong, at least I tried those, I must really love wasting opportunities for eggs...


----------



## Snek

I got at least 2 right so now I have enough for a Ladybug Egg. I'm satisfied, even if #6 is never found.


----------



## skarmoury

Mr.Fox said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked...but I've scrolled through enough pages this weekend and can't be bothered to look back in here...
> 
> Has the staff confirmed that egg 6 hasn't been found? Or are we assuming someone has managed to find it and is keeping it to themselves?


afaik no one’s found it yet. chris posted here at some point that he‘ll eat the egg if no one finds egg 6. that probably wasn’t a clue, but just a confirmation that none have found it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

skarmoury said:


> chris posted here at some point that he‘ll eat the egg if no one finds egg 6.


it's long gone already lol


----------



## skarmoury

xSuperMario64x said:


> it's long gone already lol


oh sorry i didnt see that he already ate it haha


----------



## DaisyFan

My team manage to find most of the clues!


----------



## Rosch

About Egg 6, has someone considered SAVE DATA CLOUD BACKUP?

Reinforcements = backup
sailing = clouds
wait to see the horizon = ACNH

I suck at digging threads. Maybe someone could attempt?


----------



## skarmoury

anyway im pooped, i genuinely dont know where egg 6 is and i feel i’ve turned my entire account upside down. i still don’t think it’s in a thread, but i could’ve sworn i covered so much area just clicking through all account settings. maybe it‘s got something to do with staff members communicating w each other (wall post clues between staff wad a thing w old egg hunts right), or an NPC account, or a bot, idk.

clue 6 had me do a 2FA just for my tbt account and now im too lazy to revert it.


----------



## KittenNoir

Can someone help me out with number 27 I think I am going crazy.....


----------



## BetsySundrop

Rosch said:


> About Egg 6, has someone considered SAVE DATA CLOUD BACKUP?
> 
> Reinforcements = backup
> sailing = clouds
> wait to see the horizon = ACNH
> 
> I suck at digging threads. Maybe someone could attempt?


Excellent thought process....


----------



## kikotoot

for clue 6 I checked the inspect element for the forum's main page, and all things related to staff applications  (I figured reinforcements could be new staff, here being literally here, sailing being in reference to the staff apps right before camp belltree, and them waiting to see the horizon cuz they were announced in a latere thread)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Rosch said:


> About Egg 6, has someone considered SAVE DATA CLOUD BACKUP?
> 
> Reinforcements = backup
> sailing = clouds
> wait to see the horizon = ACNH
> 
> I suck at digging threads. Maybe someone could attempt?


I looked through a lot of those threads yesterday and couldn't find anything, but it's possible I missed an egg!


----------



## skarmoury

kikotoot said:


> for clue 6 I checked the inspect element for the forum's main page, and all things related to staff applications  (I figured reinforcements could be new staff, here being literally here, sailing being in reference to the staff apps right before camp belltree, and them waiting to see the horizon cuz they were announced in a latere thread)


i tried checking the html codes yesterday if there were any embedded eggs and i found nothing, but im also not a techy person so i may have missed it. i wanted to inspect the horizon banner as well but uh i think the home link is overlaying the image and i dont know how to get to it through f12.

for staff apps i checked the bulletin board threads and the gforms and the rest of the old staff sign-up boards i dont have access to. nada.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022



Rosch said:


> About Egg 6, has someone considered SAVE DATA CLOUD BACKUP?
> 
> Reinforcements = backup
> sailing = clouds
> wait to see the horizon = ACNH
> 
> I suck at digging threads. Maybe someone could attempt?


i had the backup line of thought too, tried checking any possibility we could back up our data on this website. there’s also an option to generate back-up codes for our tbt accounts and i thought that was it but there’s nothing there. i combed the privacy and security page over and over and found nothing.  i hate egg 6


----------



## Blink.

Egg 6 eludes me but
I thought I was onto something when I saw this show up





I thought it was in line with
 "they must wait to see the horizon"
This is the button that shows up when clicking on Register instead of Log In


----------



## Rosch

skarmoury said:


> i tried checking the html codes yesterday if there were any embedded eggs and i found nothing, but im also not a techy person so i may have missed it. i wanted to inspect the horizon banner as well but uh i think the home link is overlaying the image and i dont know how to get to it through f12.
> 
> for staff apps i checked the bulletin board threads and the gforms and the rest of the old staff sign-up boards i dont have access to. nada.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022
> 
> 
> i had the backup line of thought too, tried checking any possibility we could back up our data on this website. there’s also an option to generate back-up codes for our tbt accounts and i thought that was it but there’s nothing there. i combed the privacy and security page over and over and found nothing.  i hate egg 6


*flashback to Melon Ballers egg hunt*
That moment when you actually had to create a poll on a new thread on the AC:NL subforum.


----------



## cornimer

I bet the team at Google Authenticator is wondering why the sudden surge in downloads today...


----------



## amemome

i dont want to discredit but i highly doubt they would do internet riddle-esque hiding in the html/source-code type stuff for the egg hunt.


Blink. said:


> Egg 6 eludes me but
> I thought I was onto something when I saw this show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was in line with
> "they must wait to see the horizon"
> This is the button that shows up when clicking on Register instead of Log In


ooh yeah i saw this too


Spoiler



but i think trying to make a new account as someone with an account is a bannable offense which is why i chickened out from going further


----------



## Shellzilla_515

We'll have to keep digging somewhere. All the community eggs aren't in threads if I'm not mistaken, so perhaps we should tinker around with our preferences some more?


----------



## BetsySundrop

Rosch said:


> *flashback to Melon Ballers egg hunt*
> That moment when you actually had to create a poll on a new thread on the AC:NL subforum.



That was truly traumatic....


----------



## seliph

amemome said:


> i dont want to discredit but i highly doubt they would do internet riddle-esque hiding in the html/source-code type stuff for the egg hunt.


they have done this before


----------



## Vsmith

Well, I tried my best. I needs help. 
I need egg #5, #9, #11, #15, #17, #19, #21, #23, #24, #25, and #27 I appreciate any help at all. I didn't include #6 because it was eaten.

Edit: all done!! A big thank you to those that helped.


----------



## amemome

seliph said:


> they have done this before


oh shoot for real? i take my statement back then... thanks for the info!!


----------



## Rosch

BetsySundrop said:


> That was truly traumatic....


And to make things worse, we only had a series of numbers as a clue.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Maybe egg 6 is like that one clue the Poliwags had in the summer camp, where you had to sign up to get an email from the site by following a forum, and the egg is actually in there? But I'm not sure what kind of email it might be, or maybe someone has already tried that and I just missed it.


----------



## Rosch

The thought of sending a verification email crossed my mind, but it's not available on the settings?


----------



## skarmoury

Blink. said:


> Egg 6 eludes me but
> I thought I was onto something when I saw this show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was in line with
> "they must wait to see the horizon"
> This is the button that shows up when clicking on Register instead of Log In


RIGHT i also saw that and tried clicking on it while it was on the waiting button and nothing happened  sad
i dont think they would have us making a new account anyway because it's rule-breaking.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022



Rosch said:


> The thought of sending a verification email crossed my mind, but it's not available on the settings?


it's available with the 2FA in the privacy and settings page. :] but i've already checked that area and it's not there. :c

sorry i should spoiler my comments, it was hard to do it on phone LOL


----------



## cya

7 solo eggs left...


----------



## BetsySundrop

skarmoury said:


> RIGHT i also saw that and tried clicking on it while it was on the waiting button and nothing happened  sad
> i dont think they would have us making a new account anyway because it's rule-breaking.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2022
> 
> 
> it's available with the 2FA in the privacy and settings page. :] but i've already checked that area and it's not there. :c
> 
> sorry i should spoiler my comments, it was hard to do it on phone LOL



I didn't see it in the help pages...


----------



## amemome

almost had a heart attack after getting a notif for the correct answer puzzle eggs AAaaaa

thought i was onto something


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I tried changing my password with email notifications turned on, but no luck there.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Gah, I'm gonna go to sleep now as I'm getting a headache. It's midnight EST in Canada at the moment. We can do this, everyone.  Egg #6 can go eat an egg.


----------



## ali.di.magix

The solo ones are hurting my brain so much...I've tried to do it solo so far, but with not much success. If anyone could help me with the solo eggs between #17 and #27, that would be much appreciated


----------



## cya

I defeated egg 7. It was the only clue I actually understood but it still took forever to find.


----------



## moo_nieu

could someone with ideas on the egg 28 puzzle pm me please, i have a guess but i dont feel confident enough to submit it .-.

got help, thank you so much!


----------



## NovariusHaze

My brain too small


----------



## Megaroni

manifesting a restock before i go to sleep


----------



## Mokuren

Can someone help me with egg 23, 25 and 27? After trying out all my ideas I am just tired at this point xD


----------



## Mistreil

xSuperMario64x said:


> apparently this is what the tbt staff think "fun" is


Can confirm: math is fun  
Perhaps next time we should give you guys a millenium prize problem.


----------



## cya

Watch the next egg hunt be 100% math...


----------



## Cadbberry

Calling it- Math egg collectible next egg hunt


----------



## michealsmells

I'm turning in soon myself. I got class in the morning and I gotta bring as much game to school as I do to this egg hunt if I want to actually pass.

That said, I still have some time, if anyone's willing to give me a hint or even an answer to #20 or #27 I would literally owe you forever. I have most other eggs too if you need some help but I will be asleep soon

Got #27! Still gonna wait on #20 for a bit to consider what exactly I should put. Like I think I know what it is but if i don't put the exact answer...


----------



## Dunquixote

cya said:


> Watch the next egg hunt be 100% math...



I hope not .Even simple math is somehow difficult for me.


----------



## ~Kilza~

cya said:


> Watch the next egg hunt be 100% math...


I'm certain all those theoretical eggs would be easier to get than Egg 6, lmao


----------



## tessa grace

the egg prizes are like division, multiplication and subtraction eggs lmao


----------



## kikotoot

for egg 6, reinforcement made me think of boost which made me think of discord, where I saw this




not sure if it means anything though! I checked her profile and saw a single egg emoji but couldn't find anything else


----------



## NovariusHaze

Halloween is gonna make us write an essay for rewards


----------



## cya

NovariusHaze said:


> Halloween is gonna make us write an essay for rewards


I'll take essays over math any day.


----------



## LambdaDelta

amemome said:


> i dont want to discredit but i highly doubt they would do internet riddle-esque hiding in the html/source-code type stuff for the egg hunt.


rule of thumb: if a staff member can modify and/or add to it, then it's a possible egg location

this counts for both on-site and off (for something like one of tbt's social media pages or such)


----------



## kikotoot

idk where i was going with this but it wasn't it


----------



## BrokenSanity

Could someone lend a helping hand? I need help with #15 #17 #21 #23 #24 Puzzle(wait am I allowed to get help for this?) #25 and #28
(Obviously I need help with #6 and nobody knows that) iirc I know all the other answers I think.
Edit: I checked my transactions and I found #15. I still need help with the others


----------



## Amilee

how did i get all the solo clues but now the last two batches i have no idea where to even begin? i think my brain is fried.


----------



## LambdaDelta

if we don't get an updated hint for egg 6, and anyone finds it, that person to find should just get the golden egg by default


----------



## BrokenSanity

I had a little adrenaline rush when I saw my alerts and I got an egg for "someone reacting to my content" I thought I got egg 6 it was actually just a mod giving me an egg for getting a correct answer on a puzzle question.


----------



## Vsmith

Woooo!! I got puzzle egg#16 right!!


----------



## Chris

Good morning! I overslept. Sun is already up and I'm still sleepy it's not fair. Why am I working on a bank holiday? 



amemome said:


> ooh yeah i saw this too
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but i think trying to make a new account as someone with an account is a bannable offense which is why i chickened out from going further


We won't ask you to do anything that could compromise your account. (Read: don't make any alternate accounts please!)


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I am glad I got 16 correct. I was a little unsure about #2 on 16 because of how warped the picture was.
So far, I have only been able to figure out two eggs on my own. The rest was from reading this forum. So thanks guys lol . I have a fossil egg now. 
 I haven't had much time to check this event out because I have been busy with stuff. And alot of the timed stuff I missed lol. But so far this has been really interesting. 26 I knew what the answer was, but couldn't find the egg. Good to know that there are NPC accounts on belltree. 
---

As for Egg 6 
I feel like it has something to do with Gulliver/Gullivarr. However I can't find anything myself. :/ And I haven't found an NPC profile for him on belltree. Maybe there is a picture of him floating around somewhere marked with an egg.


----------



## dream_angel

yay i got egg 16 right!! also i slept through like everything else i need help on like all of the new batch ones 20 and the rest following (except 22 & 26) if anyone could sliiiide into my dms  like my brain doesnt work at all im just staring at the clues no thoughts head completely empty i always need more than one hint


----------



## Mokuren

Never mind I was wrong xD


----------



## Seastar

I'm done looking but I'm still curious about egg 6 since nobody has found it.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Chris said:


> We won't ask you to do anything that could compromise your account. (Read: don't make any alternate accounts please!)


tbh, I did try this at one point but not actually

more specifically, I just checked if there was anything that caught my eye in the registration setup without actually doing said registration. there wasn't


----------



## NovariusHaze

Where's easy mode when you need it


----------



## Justin

*Notice:* I am dumb and misread something, leading me to approve answers for a puzzle egg that wasn't supposed to be closed yet haha. I'd appreciate as a personal favour if those effected would keep the information to themselves, but it is what it is. Thanks for reading and please do not disclose anything further publicly in this thread.


----------



## cya

Justin said:


> *Notice:* I am dumb and misread something, leading me to approve answers for a puzzle egg that wasn't supposed to be closed yet haha. I'd appreciate as a personal favour if those effected would keep the information to themselves, but it is what it is. Thanks for reading and please do not disclose anything further publicly in this thread.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Justin said:


> *Notice:* I am dumb and misread something, leading me to approve answers for a puzzle egg that wasn't supposed to be closed yet haha. I'd appreciate as a personal favour if those effected would keep the information to themselves, but it is what it is. Thanks for reading and please do not disclose anything further publicly in this thread.


can't believe the admin was the one to goof


----------



## Rosch

I will keep quiet only if another hint for Egg 6 is given/s


----------



## kayleee

Can anyone help with eggs 19, 21, 22 (on mobile so need a direct link), 23, 25, 26, and 27? Please PM me, I will be so grateful!!

Done; thank you so much for the help!!!


----------



## Midoriya

Went down about a dozen rabbit holes for egg 6 earlier and they all lead to nowhere... then I took a break and now that I'm thinking about it again it's so difficult!  aRGH!

My thoughts from earlier, if it helps anyone:

I thought that it could have something to do with Gulliver, Daisy Mae, or Kapp'n.  Gulliver and Kapp'n kind of make sense, and Daisy Mae only appears in the mornings.  The "reinforcements" could be something like turnips.  Probably reading into it too much again, but I thought about that.

I also thought about and looked at old E3 threads and threads about New Horizons being delayed, since the clue says "but they must wait to see the horizon."

Also looked for threads that have to do with recruiting your 4th, 5th, and 6th villagers, and so on, as well as threads about inviting villagers from HHP or just inviting villagers in general.  Still... nothing showed up.

Could also have to do with weather seeds as well.

If it's not in a thread then it must be hidden very well to be honest... or it's just something nobody is considering.  :/


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I slept through EVERYTHING and just now logging on to see I've gotten so many alerts 

Thank you for egging me 3 times while I was sleeping!  got 3/3 of the puzzles!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I like to think that if egg 6 was just waiting somewhere to be found, someone would have found it by now. Therefore, it probably requires some obscure action to make it appear. Possibly something involving waiting. Or sailing, I don't know. ^o^;>


----------



## Roxxy

I got the right answer for a puzzle but used a lower case I to be clear and haven’t got an egg


----------



## Alienfish

Got busy last night so way too many eggs to catch up on. Glad I got 2 puzzles right at least


----------



## Paperboy012305

So now thanks to Dio, I found several more eggs I wouldn’t be able to find on my own.

There are still these solo eggs I still need to find:

#5, #11, #13, #25 and #27. I wouldn’t dare touch anymore puzzle eggs, but if you’d like we can work out on #28.

PM me and we can share hints.


----------



## Alienfish

Still need 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28 so if any one care to share hints or work, drop me some nachos.

(was busy last night so ofc i've got no time before lol)


----------



## Venn

Still nothing on 6? Truly difficult.
I did like the idea of Gulliver but I can't figure out getting the reinforcements (pirates/crew coming to pick him up "in the morning." As to something that's not in a post.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Maybe it's something about "this morning." Like, something about that specific day, not just any morning.
Just trying to find any new meaning in this thing at all.


----------



## Venn

kiwikenobi said:


> Maybe it's something about "this morning." Like, something about that specific day, not just any morning.
> Just trying to find any new meaning in this thing at all.


I had that thought and thought it was related to the hunt itself, so all I could think of was the credits section as the staff that got credit would be the reinforcements of getting the event done for us to see in the morning?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Or perhaps there's some other meaning to the word "here." We perhaps shouldn't assume that it just means anywhere, it may be referring to a specific location where the egg is.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022

Still thinking about the date thing, there's a calendar in the advanced search options. No egg there that I could see. But is there a calendar anywhere else on the site that can be manipulated?


----------



## Midoriya

I also had the thought awhile ago that it could be related to a calendar somewhere.  Only problem is I don't know which calendar it could be.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

kiwikenobi said:


> Or perhaps there's some other meaning to the word "here." We perhaps shouldn't assume that it just means anywhere, it may be referring to a specific location where the egg is.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022
> 
> Still thinking about the date thing, there's a calendar in the advanced search options. No egg there that I could see. But is there a calendar anywhere else on the site that can be manipulated?
> 
> View attachment 437945


there's a calendar in the "extended stats" part of the feedback system.. with a pie chart and everything, pretty weird


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> there's a calendar in the "extended stats" part of the feedback system.. with a pie chart and everything, pretty weird


tfw i can't even find that.

also went thru some reveal/dlc/amiibo stuff for splatoon for fun nothing there.


----------



## JellyBeans

going with the date thing i thought it might be new people joining and posting on the intro board (reinforcements) and that maybe they've joined the forum while waiting for their copy of NH to arrive, but there's nobody that fits that criteria from the morning the clue was posted


----------



## Chris

If it isn't found within the next few hours I will also eat the replacement egg Jeremy made me put out. It'll be past it's sell-by date by then.


----------



## Rosch

Does the forum have a feature/thread/event that requires us to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## kiwikenobi

Eating the egg has to be a hint. It has to be. It's been brought up at least three times now.

And he just mentioned the date! Are we on to something? Or has my brain finally fully melted?

What expires on this site? Anything? Nothing?

Turnips spoil, what about turnips? Daisy Mae only shows up in the morning. You can eat turnips, they all technically have a sell-by date of the next Saturday. There has to be something there.

I checked all of the turnip collectibles, didn't see any eggs, but maybe I missed something.

We can create polls that close after a certain amount of time. Is that what we need to "wait" for?

What else expires or spoils?


----------



## Giddy

raffle tickets expire, the seasonal event backdrops also expire. 
Eating the egg if it is a hint, couldn't be to do with kirby right? I'm sure someone has gone through that? Yoshi?


----------



## JellyBeans

Spoiler



seasonal backdrops expire and there are some backgrounds that change depending on the time of day so you'd have to wait to see that, but im not convinced that's the route to go down for this, plus if eating the egg is in fact a hint that's irrelevant to this scenario


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

maybe the egg will be revealed in the EDT morning, the final day of the egg hunt (is that today?)


----------



## Alienfish

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> maybe the egg will be revealed in the EDT morning, the final day of the egg hunt (is that today?)


I think today yeah. Kinda sucks since I have to go out soon and I still need so many :c


----------



## Giddy

Nice to know I got egg 16 right~ shame I forgot to put an answer for the other puzzle, I was actually thinking Sasha but completely forgot to put it in, oh well.


----------



## Midoriya

I also thought it could have something to do with the video game Horizon Zero Dawn, but there's no threads on that as far as I could see.  Just people talking about it in various threads.  Lmao.


----------



## Alienfish

Venti said:


> I also thought it could have something to do with the video game Horizon Zero Dawn, but there's no threads on that as far as I could see.  Just people talking about it in various threads.  Lmao.


Yeah I also tried that or various horizons stuff

also i love how i got the latest clue references but i cannot just find their places.. *throws eggs at whoever people made em*


----------



## Firesquids

For egg 6 I've been _convinced_ it has to do with this article for the past hour, it all just fits so well.
Reinforcements are sailing here this morning (new villagers coming early), but they must wait to see the horizon (can't scan them into New Horizons until the update)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

since the other puzzles weren't in threads it's probably not the case for egg 6. But speaking of horizons and pop culture, it makes _me _think of the Stargate series since there's a portal that the US military travels through between worlds and they're always talking about the event horizon, and always needing reinforcements. But alas I don't think the staff would put that reference in the egg hunt (though it'd be super cool to me)


----------



## Alienfish

Firesquids said:


> For egg 6 I've been _convinced_ it has to do with this article for the past hour, it all just fits so well.
> Reinforcements are sailing here this morning (new villagers coming early), but they must wait to see the horizon (can't scan them into New Horizons until the update)


thought of that.. but  checked so many times and related posts/thread idk honestly


----------



## LambdaDelta

it might be in a thead if it's buried deep in the middle of a huge one


----------



## Midoriya

Has anyone tried looking through all of the Camp Bell Tree 2021 threads?  I was looking myself, but there's too much ground to cover.  In the intro threads it talks about how we're "sailing" to camp with Kapp'n, which made me think it could be there.  It could also be in another event where we sailed perhaps.  Something to do with boats, I guess.


----------



## Alienfish

Venti said:


> Has anyone tried looking through all of the Camp Bell Tree 2021 threads?  I was looking myself, but there's too much ground to cover.  In the intro threads it talks about how we're "sailing" to camp with Kapp'n, which made me think it could be there.  It could also be in another event where we sailed perhaps.  Something to do with boats, I guess.


kinda thought of that but then yea  lot of threads and went thru a few already..hmm
-

also repost but need help with 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28 
i got some earlier ones so i can help with that too if needed!


----------



## Midoriya

Alienfish said:


> kinda thought of that but then yea  lot of threads and went thru a few already..hmm
> -
> 
> also repost but need help with 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28
> i got some earlier ones so i can help with that too if needed!



I looked through the birdwatching and wildlife spotting threads in particular, especially since they have links to other egg hunts, but didn't find anything.  Drat.

EDIT: I'm thinking that  "reinforcements" means us, "morning" has to do with an event place changing due to the time of day (like in Camp Bell Tree 2021), and "horizon" meaning it's a New Horizons event thread.  I pieced all of this together and looked through each of the NH events in Camp Bell Tree 2021, but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Neurotiker

Hey did anyone post the path for #26/the last community egg already because I flipped through this thread but couldn't find it


----------



## Alienfish

thought of like mafia signup threads too but it weren't in the NH mafia so..idk

unless its one specific i'm thinking of that had to with a boat/port thing


----------



## Midoriya

Also, I know people made event calendars for events in the past.  Maybe it's inside one of those?


----------



## Alienfish

Venti said:


> Also, I know people made event calendars for events in the past.  Maybe it's inside one of those?


i found one of those but nothing there.. guess there are more then


----------



## S.J.

Neurotiker said:


> Hey did anyone post the path for #26/the last community egg already because I flipped through this thread but couldn't find it



It’s here, thanks to @/Swiftest_Dreams!


----------



## Neurotiker

S.J. said:


> It’s here, thanks to @/Swiftest_Dreams!


Thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

check a couple of chris' mafia games but nope


----------



## Flyffel

Blink. said:


> Egg 6 eludes me but
> I thought I was onto something when I saw this show up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was in line with
> "they must wait to see the horizon"
> This is the button that shows up when clicking on Register instead of Log In


ME TOO OMG...


----------



## Holla

Shoot I had the right answer for the math one but submitted the wrong answer for it in the end. Now I need to get everything else correct and we need to find the elusive egg #6 in order for me to have enough currency for one last Splat Egg. Not the end of the world or anything but I was hoping to only have to buy 2 Splat Eggs from other users. Oh well. I doubt I’ll get any bonus eggs but I guess I won’t know until later.


----------



## Mutti

Egg #6 must be a ghost one as not a single person has found it

It will be the end of me!🫣
Hope everyone had a good Easter if you celebrated it!


----------



## Chris

Mutti said:


> Egg #6 must be a ghost one as not a single person has found it


I  have seen it.


----------



## Mutti

Chris said:


> I  have seen it.




 while your here, do you know when the shop blossom egg will be restocked🫢


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> I  have seen it.


huh I wonder how that could be??


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> I  have seen it.


...you made it right?

also we can tell you like splatoon XD


----------



## Mutti

Chris said:


> I  have seen it.


Im getting very suspicious of that squid


----------



## Chris

Mutti said:


> while your here, do you know when the shop blossom egg will be restocked🫢


All of our administrators are based in North America so they'll be fast asleep right now. Check back a little later in the day.

Meanwhile I'm on my lunch break. Still sleepy. I stayed up too late watching you guys egg hunting last night, so I only got ~5hrs sleep. I wish I could speed up time and go home.


----------



## Holla

Chris said:


> All of our administrators are based in North America so they'll be fast asleep right now. Check back a little later in the day.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm on my lunch break. Still sleepy. I stayed up too late watching you guys egg hunting last night, so I only got ~5hrs sleep. I wish I could speed up time and go home.



Bunch of sleepy heads I’m in North America and have been up almost an hour already. JK I know they’ve probably been kept up late for this event so it’s all good. I hope they get enough beauty sleep.


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> Meanwhile I'm on my lunch break. Still sleepy. I stayed up too late watching you guys egg hunting last night, so I only got ~5hrs sleep. I wish I could speed up time and go home.


I don't feel sorry about you


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Chris said:


> All of our administrators are based in North America so they'll be fast asleep right now. Check back a little later in the day.


I was gonna say they gotta get gud until I realized it's still like 4am in California lol


----------



## Mick

Mutti said:


> Im getting very suspicious of that squid


I wouldn't if I were you. He's been addicted to using it is all.  is the new !


----------



## Antonio

Maybe egg #6 has to do with salmon run?


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> I wouldn't if I were you. He's been addicted to using it is all.  is the new !


Why are my emoji habits always criticised.  

Just had a flashback to that time I changed my avatar eight times in one day purely to piss off The Poliwags during Camp Bell Tree.


----------



## Mutti

Antonio said:


> Maybe egg #6 has to do with salmon run?


This rate it could have something to do with the disappearance of Gracie Grace from NH🫢


----------



## JellyBeans

Spoiler: more 6 rambles



what do you sail in? a boat. where do boats go? docks. switches have docks. we didn't always know there'd be a NH switch - gotta wait and see! 
i am losing my mind


----------



## xSuperMario64x

mad respect to those of you who are still trying to figure out #6  

I'm so out of the loop that I wouldn't even know where to start again lol


----------



## michealsmells

I need to start scheduling out whole days of my life to participating in TBT events. This is too involved. And hearing everyone talk about Camp Bell Tree makes me upset I sorta dropped out toward the middle-end of it (and didn't participate at all in most of the Winter events!  )
These events are always so fun and a highlight of my year honestly. Even the egg hunt, which was a lot more fun being so much easier this year! Did I maybe put off a few IRL things I should've done? Definitely. Again, I need to schedule better.

Anyways all my answers have been submitted, and most eggs have been found (Except #6 of course) so I suppose now we play a waiting game :|


----------



## Antonio

Honestly, I feel like we are overthinking this clue...


----------



## Rosch

The real Egg #6 were the friends we've made along the way. That's why we couldn't find it. It was us all along.

Now restock the Spring Egg.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Spoiler: more egg 6 theories



I thought maybe Egg 6 could have something to do with Resetti/the rescue service, but I haven't found anything in related threads. 

Redd has a boat, maybe he's relevant?

Also, I looked through the entirety of last year's egg decorating contest, nothing there


----------



## Franny

I NEED THE SPRING BLOOM EGG !!!!!!!!

im also dying to know if i got egg 24 right. i had a very good hunch and i hope it pays off


----------



## daringred_

seeing how many people also want the spring egg makes me think it's gonna restock while i'm in the bath, and then i'll be out of luck again


----------



## xSuperMario64x

daringred_ said:


> seeing how many people also want the spring egg makes me think it's gonna restock while i'm in the bath, and then i'll be out of luck again


it might be a few hours from now, given that I'm in the latest time zone here (eastern) and it's only 8am. it's hard telling what time they'll actually get on here but I suspect you can rest assured knowing it won't be within the next 20 minutes.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022



michealsmells said:


> I need to start scheduling out whole days of my life to participating in TBT events. This is too involved. And hearing everyone talk about Camp Bell Tree makes me upset I sorta dropped out toward the middle-end of it (and didn't participate at all in most of the Winter events!  )
> These events are always so fun and a highlight of my year honestly. Even the egg hunt, which was a lot more fun being so much easier this year! Did I maybe put off a few IRL things I should've done? Definitely. Again, I need to schedule better.


yeah these events usually have quite a bit of stuff going on so if you want to really participate, it's good to carve some time out of your schedule to participate. I always thought I was kinda crazy for dedicating so much of my time to this forum but honestly this place is a big part of what's keeping me sane  
(plus you can do whatever you want w your free time)


----------



## Bekaa

Is there a way to check to see which eggs we’ve already found? I know I should’ve kept track myself, I didn’t realize my memory would be so bad!


----------



## Franny

i am watching the shop so hard. im at work. please do not restock when i'm with a client pleaseeee


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bekaa said:


> Is there a way to check to see which eggs we’ve already found? I know I should’ve kept track myself, I didn’t realize my memory would be so bad!


check your transaction log! there will be places that say "found egg #" so you can figure out which ones you've found there


----------



## Rosch

Bekaa said:


> Is there a way to check to see which eggs we’ve already found? I know I should’ve kept track myself, I didn’t realize my memory would be so bad!


Check under Shop > Transactions

And boy, I sure hope the Sping Bloom egg will be continuously restocked because I bet a lot of us on the opposite side of the world are heading to bed/asleep and won't be able to snag one.


----------



## Bluebellie

If the spring bloom egg shows up on the shop, please someone notify me (I’m on the lookout as well, but I don’t want to miss it).


----------



## Megaroni

Venti said:


> Has anyone tried looking through all of the Camp Bell Tree 2021 threads?  I was looking myself, but there's too much ground to cover.  In the intro threads it talks about how we're "sailing" to camp with Kapp'n, which made me think it could be there.  It could also be in another event where we sailed perhaps.  Something to do with boats, I guess.


i looked through every single thread in the bulletin board that had to do with a writing contest because i thought it could be a reference to a story that someone made. no luck, but im also thinking of looking at some island journals cause they also include stories


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> Honestly, I feel like we are overthinking this clue...


It is possible.


----------



## Milleram

Finally have enough to buy the fossil and junimo eggs (once the junimo restocks). Thank goodness for the community clues, because I feel like I've done especially poorly this year. XD


----------



## amemome

good morning everyone... here to continue looking for egg six...


----------



## Mokuren

I have flashback to the time we searched the second bird during camp belltree... oh my xD


----------



## Megaroni

said the word reinforcements casually in a conversation unrelated to this egg hunt and i had to pause lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Megaroni said:


> said the word reinforcements casually in a conversation unrelated to this egg hunt and i had to pause lmao


it wouldn't be a classic tbt egg hunt without at least one of the clues driving us absolutely insane


----------



## tiffanistarr

good morning! Have we figured out #6?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

tiffanistarr said:


> good morning! Have we figured out #6?


nopeeeee :,,,,,,,)

also good morning to you too!


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Still no luck, eh? Not even in my sleep was I able to find answers to egg #6. Pretty much my dream last night was just looking everywhere on the forums lol.


----------



## tessa grace

Good morning all, rip on egg 6
also mods stop antagonizing us pls we're trying our hardest

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022

Actually they're trying their hardest, i havent helped much


----------



## Gene.

For Egg 6 has anyone tried looking into any posts on the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf? That was my first thought on what it meant, but I'm not the best when it comes to searching


----------



## BetsySundrop

It would be funny if the reinforcements sailing in were the spring egg...that we must wait to see....lol

I did check into some black friday restocks, but that led nowhere..

I spent too much time looking into the villagers that hit pocket camp before new horizons in 2.0, but I couldn't find anything....

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022



Genexte said:


> For Egg 6 has anyone tried looking into any posts on the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf? That was my first thought on what it meant, but I'm not the best when it comes to searching



I haven't. But good idea...


----------



## michealsmells

Somehow looking for and thinking about egg #6 is a safe haven away from my schoolwork... for about 2 minutes before I realize thats absolutely ridiculous. 

The only thing I can think about Egg #6 is that, we've been thinking about it for so long, that we need to start from square 1. Think back inside the box. I believe the longer we've thought about this the farther we have gone.


----------



## JellyBeans

Genexte said:


> For Egg 6 has anyone tried looking into any posts on the Welcome Amiibo update for New Leaf? That was my first thought on what it meant, but I'm not the best when it comes to searching


i did start looking into this earlier but can't remember how far i got before giving up - i might have another look through in a bit
the only thing about some of these ideas that get me is they're all based on threads, whereas based on the other community clues chances are this won't be as obvious as that


----------



## Chris

tessa grace said:


> Good morning all, rip on egg 6
> also mods stop antagonizing us pls we're trying our hardest


Never. I missed my train home by a minute. Now I've a half hour to kill. Shame I can't do anything about that. Entertain me?


----------



## BetsySundrop

JellyBeans said:


> the only thing about some of these ideas that get me is they're all based on threads, whereas based on the other community clues chances are this won't be as obvious as that



If it's something to do that triggers it, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Antonio

Chris said:


> Never. I missed my train home by a minute. Now I've a half hour to kill. Shame I can't do anything about that. Entertain me?


Why don't you entertain us with a clue? ;-;


----------



## Sheep Villager

I have the biggest tinfoil hat theory about egg 6 and if I end up being right about this I'll be both amused and a bit mad.

Think I'll go do some cleaning and stew on it. Come back to it a bit later on, perhaps.


----------



## Flyffel

Chris your squid isn't helping I am convinced now that egg 6 is related to salmon run / splatoon 2 but I still can't find it.


----------



## tessa grace

Chris said:


> Never. I missed my train home by a minute. Now I've a half hour to kill. Shame I can't do anything about that. Entertain me?


You should spend that half hour telling us where egg 6 is


----------



## Chris

Flyffel said:


> Chris your squid isn't helping I am convinced now that egg 6 is related to salmon run / splatoon 2 but I still can't find it.






tessa grace said:


> You should spend that half hour telling us where egg 6 is


Hm. What would be in it for me?


----------



## Antonio

Chris said:


> Hm. What would be in it for me?


I'll give you 10$.


----------



## tessa grace

Chris said:


> Hm. What would be in it for me?


The love and adoration of all of the tbt community


----------



## Venn

Still have no clue for 6… 
Some interesting theories though.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Chris said:


> Never. I missed my train home by a minute. Now I've a half hour to kill. Shame I can't do anything about that. Entertain me?


Do you mean The Entertainer by Scott Joplin? I bet that song is playing in your head right now while we're all going insane.


----------



## Chris

tessa grace said:


> The love and adoration of all of the tbt community


Are you implying that I don't already have that? 

I'm definitely not helping you lot now.


----------



## Antonio

Chris said:


> Are you implying that I don't already have that?
> 
> I'm definitely not helping you lot now.


You had it before clue #6, but you could defiantly earn it back.


----------



## Megaroni

Chris said:


> Are you implying that I don't already have that?
> 
> I'm definitely not helping you lot now.


goin for the good ole "one of your classmates acted up so youre all being punished" tactic i see


----------



## Dinosauuur

I'm struggling issues with 1, 7, and 25. If anyone could help me out that would be amazing! I feel like 1 and 7 are in a super obvious place but I haven't been able to find them. 

Found Thank you so much!


----------



## tessa grace

Chris said:


> Are you implying that I don't already have that?
> 
> I'm definitely not helping you lot now.


You might've had our approval before but after this egg hunt I don't think we can even look at you ever again


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Chris said:


> Are you implying that I don't already have that?
> 
> I'm definitely not helping you lot now.


Well, you certainly are evil after you ate that egg.


----------



## Jeremy

Two announcements:

If you were having difficulties redeeming an egg earlier this morning, please try again.

Secondly, if *egg 6* is still not found by 6PM EDT (eight hours from now), we will be adding a hint. (But don't stop trying!)


----------



## amemome

Jeremy said:


> Two announcements:
> 
> If you were having difficulties redeeming an egg earlier this morning, please try again.
> 
> Secondly, if *egg 6* is still not found by 6PM EDT (eight hours from now), we will be adding a hint. (But don't stop trying!)


based jeremy!! based jeremy!!
eternal gratitude


----------



## Gene.

Jeremy here to save the day


----------



## JellyBeans

Jeremy said:


> Two announcements:
> 
> If you were having difficulties redeeming an egg earlier this morning, please try again.
> 
> Secondly, if *egg 6* is still not found by 6PM EDT (eight hours from now), we will be adding a hint. (But don't stop trying!)


the news we like to hear!! although by this point i do have visions of this egg being found 2 minutes before the deadline when i'm fast asleep


----------



## michealsmells

SMALL RESTOCK GUYS, SMALL RESTOCK


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Chris is gonna find Jeremy's home address and hold him hostage for doing this lol.


----------



## SirQuack

Thank you for the restock!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

SPRING BLOOM IS ALREADY SOLD OUT


----------



## Shellzilla_515

michealsmells said:


> SMALL RESTOCK GUYS, SMALL RESTOCK


Aaaaaaand, it's gone.


----------



## Mutti

Just about to checkout and buy the blossom egg, poof sold out


----------



## Mokuren

Wow again no spring egg for me. It's more stressfull than the actual hunt.


----------



## daringred_

restocks are always the worst part of these things >0<


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Shellzilla_515 said:


> Aaaaaaand, it's gone.


bruh they wenttt 

no worries! there will be more


----------



## JellyBeans

on the plus side... missing all these restocks is giving me more time to debate whether to buy spring bloom or junimo egg first


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> Secondly, if *egg 6* is still not found by 6PM EDT (eight hours from now), we will be adding a hint. (But don't stop trying!)


the hero we need, but not the hero we deserve.


----------



## tiffanistarr

got my little junimo egg


----------



## Shellzilla_515

xSuperMario64x said:


> bruh they wenttt
> 
> no worries! there will be more


Even if I had the chance, I'm still short by two eggs.


----------



## Mokuren

So waiting for junimo egg now and I am happy ❤


----------



## Milleram

Gah, I missed the restock!


----------



## Mutti

The restock‘s are making my blood pressure go from normal to x1000 in seconds


----------



## Flicky

Another one who missed the restock. That's what I get for visiting another website, I guess


----------



## Franny

did i seriously just miss a restock? ._.


----------



## BluebearL

Hi everyone! I am going to need the link for egg 22- it is not coming up for me (might be an ad-blocker). Hoping to possibly get some help on egg 28 if anyone is willing. ty.


----------



## Mutti

Franny said:


> did i seriously just miss a restock? ._.


There were a tiny amount added


----------



## Merielle

I missed the restock too, dang.  Crossing my fingers for another one soon!


----------



## Franny

Mutti said:


> There were a tiny amount added


man, i _knew_ it was gonna happen the moment i got busy. it was like a 10 minute phone call and i missed it. next time tho, its miiiine


----------



## kayleee

Could someone help me with egg 28? Thank you!!!


----------



## Antonio

__





						Preload now available from the eShop!
					

It's here! Voucher redeemed and downloading!



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




i thought it would be here. ;c


----------



## xara

good morning, everyone! less than 12 hours to go until the egg hunt is done… can’t believe it’s almost over already . ya’ll have done a great job with trying to find #6; i’m sorry i haven’t been much help with that, but i have been looking! all of my ideas so far have been dead ends, though. hopefully the hint tonight will help us if it’s not found by then! 

my brain is a little cold and sleepy, but if anyone still needs help with eggs #1, #3, #5, #7, #9, #11, #13, #15, #17, #19, #21, #22, #25 and/or #27, feel free to shoot me a pm! i’m not good at coming up with hints, but i’ll gladly give you an outright location if anyone’s tired of searching. 

hope you all had a good easter yesterday, and good luck to those waiting for egg restocks! <3


----------



## Mutti

Franny said:


> man, i _knew_ it was gonna happen the moment i got busy. it was like a 10 minute phone call and i missed it. next time tho, its miiiine


I had it in my basket about to checkout and still missed it


----------



## Kattea

Chris said:


> Meanwhile I'm on my lunch break. Still sleepy. I stayed up too late watching you guys egg hunting last night, so I only got ~5hrs sleep. *I wish I could speed up time and go home.*





Chris said:


> Never. I missed my train home by a minute. *Now I've a half hour to kill. Shame I can't do anything about that.* Entertain me?



If these are hints, it's something about speeding up time. It's about time travel?


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just woke up thinking someone would've found #6. Obviously not, why would I have such confidence that you'd guys find it in my 8 hour slumber?


----------



## Amilee

im honestly glad that most newer events dont have that restock system. its hard enough to get the currency you need. i dont have time to sit on the shop page the whole day. i never really understood the appeal of limited stocks honestly even in real life. 
im also a little salty because i usually miss all restocks


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amilee said:


> im honestly glad that most newer events dont have that restock system. its hard enough to get the currency you need. i dont have time to sit on the shop page the whole day. i never really understood the appeal of limited stocks honestly even in real life.
> im also a little salty because i usually miss all restocks


I don't understand this, because I thought restocks act the exact same as the old ones...?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022

In other news, I have enough to buy that salad easter egg.


----------



## Sheep Villager

Kind of sucks the 6 hint will go live so late for EU people + the event ends in 4 hours after that. I don't think I'll be able to claim the egg unless it's found before the hint or immediately after it.

or my tinfoil ends up being correct lol


----------



## Amilee

Paperboy012305 said:


> I don't understand this, because I thought restocks act the exact same as the old ones...?


oh what i meant was that newer events just have unlimited stock


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> Why are my emoji habits always criticised.
> 
> Just had a flashback to that time I changed my avatar eight times in one day purely to piss off The Poliwags during Camp Bell Tree.


I took vigorous notes on those changes. I was certain it would come back to haunt me if I didn't.


----------



## Bekaa

xSuperMario64x said:


> check your transaction log! there will be places that say "found egg #" so you can figure out which ones you've found there


Thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Amilee said:


> oh what i meant was that newer events just have unlimited stock


Ooh yeah, back in my day they were all limited. As of now, the cheap/less coveted ones are unlimited, I get it now.


----------



## Bekaa

Rosch said:


> Check under Shop > Transactions
> 
> And boy, I sure hope the Sping Bloom egg will be continuously restocked because I bet a lot of us on the opposite side of the world are heading to bed/asleep and won't be able to snag one.


Thank you!


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> I took vigorous notes on those changes. I was certain it would come back to haunt me if I didn't.


You avatar-shamed me!


----------



## airpeaches

I havent posted here at all because I've been useless in this hunt and my brain is absolutely fried from irl stress and stuff. usually I find a good amount of eggs each year but so many of the solo ones are still stumping me this year.. I feel bad even asking for help because I'm doing so poorly with so many and can't offer help in return! @_@

at the same time I'm following as many trains of thought I can for egg #6, if I come up with anything promising I'll be sure to post about it..

edit: thank you bluebellie for the help! I really appreciate it


----------



## Aquilla

I have clicked on every clickable forum thing that are not threads but can’t find anything related to 6. Also skimmed many nh posts over at AC world, but no success.. I feel like many people have probably done the same. I’m out of ideas.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

Phew, I finally managed to get 14 eggs now to buy that spring egg thanks to @Venti helping me out. Much appreciated! Sadly, I still couldn't find egg 6 during my searches.


----------



## Foreverfox

Chris said:


> You avatar-shamed me!


Oh no, it wasn't shaming at all - if anything, I was impressed by how awesome they all were! It pretty much solidified you as King of the Avatars.


----------



## Antonio

Maybe clue 6 has to do with the new villagers that came with the march 2020 release of new horizons?


----------



## Valzed

I wasn't able to participate much this year but I would really like to get a Paradise Planning Egg. To get one, I need 5 more eggs. I don't feel right asking for help on Solo clues but I think if I can get all of the Community clues I would have enough eggs. Would some one kindly please point me to the answers for the Community Clues so I can get the 5 eggs I need? Thank you very much!


----------



## Aquilla

Valzed said:


> I wasn't able to participate much this year but I would really like to get a Paradise Planning Egg. To get one, I need 5 more eggs. I don't feel right asking for help on Solo clues but I think if I can get all of the Community clues I would have enough eggs. Would some one kindly please point me to the answers for the Community Clues so I can get the 5 eggs I need? Thank you very much!


I’m on mobile so linking is a nightmare. So I’d suggest you search this thread for the right egg numbers via the search/filter option and it should lead you to what the people have said and linked.


----------



## leohyrule

If anyone could help me with 10 and 22, I would love you. I just need 2 for the splatoon egg. I looked at the clues in this thread, but I can't seem to find them

Edit: thanks to those who helped me!


----------



## cornimer

Valzed said:


> I wasn't able to participate much this year but I would really like to get a Paradise Planning Egg. To get one, I need 5 more eggs. I don't feel right asking for help on Solo clues but I think if I can get all of the Community clues I would have enough eggs. Would some one kindly please point me to the answers for the Community Clues so I can get the 5 eggs I need? Thank you very much!





Spoiler



#2 is under "watched" (in the menu bar) -> watched threads -> managed watched threads
#6 remains unfound
For #10 you have to log out and then go to "what's new" -> "latest items"
For #14 you have to go to members -> current visitors -> robots
For #18 you have to click on the number of bells that Jingle (NPC) has
For #22 go to the home page and click on the WhatsApp icon on desktop, under "Share this page"
For #26 go to the "About" section of the NPC "Gyroid"'s profile


----------



## Tiffany

I got an alert that said i earned an egg for someone reacting to my content and another that said i lost an egg for someone undoing a reaction to my content, the someone was justin. i dont get it.


----------



## cornimer

Tiffany said:


> I got an alert that said i earned an egg for someone reacting to my content and another that said i lost an egg for someone undoing a reaction to my content, the someone was justin. i dont get it.


Justin said earlier he accidentally egg-reacted to some posts, just ignore it


----------



## Venn

Tiffany said:


> I got an alert that said i earned an egg for someone reacting to my content and another that said i lost an egg for someone undoing a reaction to my content, the someone was justin. i dont get it.


It was a mistake on Justin’s part. He corrected an egg for some of us way before the deadline. Chances are you’ll get it again later.


----------



## VillageDweller

Tiffany said:


> I got an alert that said i earned an egg for someone reacting to my content and another that said i lost an egg for someone undoing a reaction to my content, the someone was justin. i dont get it.


Justin said https://www.belltreeforums.com/threads/tbts-tenth-annual-easter-egg-hunt.606507/post-10278318 here about it. You will get your egg later on when the deadline for that egg has passed.


----------



## jiny

got help!! thank you @VillageDweller <3


----------



## Tiffany

on the hidden objects one i got the right answers but put 2 in the wrong order, bummer.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

leohyrule said:


> If anyone could help me with 10 and 22, I would love you. I just need 2 for the splatoon egg. I looked at the clues in this thread, but I can't seem to find them


Egg 10 requires you to log out of your account. Once you do that, click on the 'latest shop items' found on the side of the main page. Scroll all the way down and you'll see that there's an 'unknown item' showing the egg icon. If you click on it, you get an error. At this point, log back in without going to another page and you should be able to redeem the egg. I hope my explanation is clear! If you need any more help, let me know.


----------



## Valzed

cornimer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> #2 is under "watched" (in the menu bar) -> watched threads -> managed watched threads
> #6 remains unfound
> For #10 you have to log out and then go to "what's new" -> "latest items"
> For #14 you have to go to members -> current visitors -> robots
> For #18 you have to click on the number of bells that Jingle (NPC) has
> For #22 go to the home page and click on the WhatsApp icon on desktop, under "Share this page"
> For #26 go to the "About" section of the NPC "Gyroid"'s profile


Thank you so much!


----------



## .MOON.

If any kind soul out there could possibly help this lost soul find #17, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 27 and 28. It appears my brain doesn’t work well trying to figure these out.  I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Bekaa

I’m ready to cry uncle! I’ve been able to find six eggs on my own, and my brain is giving out. Can anybody PM me some help with 1, 5, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 19, 21, 23, 25, 27?

I don’t need all of these, just 3 more, so I can get the Splat egg, and I’ll be happy.


----------



## Aurita

anyone want to give me a hint for eggs 25 and 28? My brain is a fried egg trying to figure out the last ones 

edit: got some help ty @Bluebellie !!


----------



## Mokuren

Would also need the answer for clue 28


----------



## Ichiban

i wonder when they'll do a restock


----------



## Valzed

I feel really dumb. For Community Clue Egg #10, I logged out, clicked on Latest Shop Items and didn't see an egg. I also didn't get a redeemed notice when I logged back in. I'm on a laptop using Chrome. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Gene.

Valzed said:


> I feel really dumb. For Community Clue Egg #10, I logged out, clicked on Latest Shop Items and didn't see an egg. I also didn't get a redeemed notice when I logged back in. I'm on a laptop using Chrome. Am I doing something wrong?


you have to scroll alllll the way to the bottom, youll see an egg and it'll have instructions telling you what to do


----------



## Tiffany

Hey mods, can we get a hint for egg #6 please?


----------



## LoserMom

If anyone can help me with eggs 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, and 28 I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Newbiemayor

Tiffany said:


> Hey mods, can we get a hint for egg #6 please?


Jeremy said they will at 6pm edt


----------



## Valzed

Genexte said:


> you have to scroll alllll the way to the bottom, youll see an egg and it'll have instructions telling you what to do


Oh my gosh! I thought that was an old item post and didn't look at it closely. Thank you for your help!!


----------



## JellyBeans

i'm wondering if the wording of six might actually mean the reinforcements have to wait to see the horizon before they sail in (wait until sunrise maybe? too dark at night to see it) instead of they arrive before they can actually see the horizon? if that makes sense? which might move us away from the pre-NH idea
editing to add: chris had to be "up with the sunrise" this morning...


----------



## Valzed

Yay! I was able to get my Paradise Planning Egg! Thank you very, very much to @Bluebellie, @cornimer & @Genexte for their help!!


----------



## Plume

If anyone could send me the answers to eggs 5, 7, 9, 11, 13, 15, 17, 20, 21, 23, 24, 27, 28, I'll be forever grateful. ; ; some of these seem like they should be obvious, but I can't seem to find them! I must be fried. Thanks for the help. @Bluebellie!


----------



## BetsySundrop

Ok I've moved on from the new villager/series 5 amiibo/pocket camp villager thoughts. None panned out. Mistake? Who knows...

So looking at the list from @cornimer 


Spoiler: Comm solves



#2 is under "watched" (in the menu bar) -> watched threads -> managed watched threads
#6 remains unfound
For #10 you have to log out and then go to "what's new" -> "latest items"
For #14 you have to go to members -> current visitors -> robots
For #18 you have to click on the number of bells that Jingle (NPC) has
For #22 go to the home page and click on the WhatsApp icon on desktop, under "Share this page"
For #26 go to the "About" section of the NPC "Gyroid"'s profile



Looking at these and the clue, it does seem possible that 6 involves a site trigger somehow (or not, no idea really, but is possible) so reinforcements/ must wait could be-

-Restocks of collectibles that you have to wait for (no idea what to do with that)

-new members at some point that had to 'wait' to see the horizon
(No idea here either)

Any other ideas that involve the site? Also want to include going offsite as idea, but ac world/twitter/kofi/facebook had nothing i could see...

Although I only skimmed thru those. A bit frustrating to run out of ideas, lol...


----------



## cornimer

BetsySundrop said:


> Ok I've moved on from the new villager/series 5 amiibo/pocket camp villager thoughts. None panned out. Mistake? Who knows...
> 
> So looking at the list from @cornimer
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Comm solves
> 
> 
> 
> #2 is under "watched" (in the menu bar) -> watched threads -> managed watched threads
> #6 remains unfound
> For #10 you have to log out and then go to "what's new" -> "latest items"
> For #14 you have to go to members -> current visitors -> robots
> For #18 you have to click on the number of bells that Jingle (NPC) has
> For #22 go to the home page and click on the WhatsApp icon on desktop, under "Share this page"
> For #26 go to the "About" section of the NPC "Gyroid"'s profile
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at these and the clue, it does seem possible that 6 involves a site trigger somehow (or not, no idea really, but is possible) so reinforcements/ must wait could be-
> 
> -Restocks of collectibles that you have to wait for (no idea what to do with that)
> 
> -new members at some point that had to 'wait' to see the horizon
> (No idea here either)
> 
> Any other ideas that involve the site? Also want to include going offsite as idea, but ac world/twitter/kofi/facebook had nothing i could see...
> 
> Although I only skimmed thru those. A bit frustrating to run out of ideas, lol...


For the restock idea, I checked every post of the "restock discussion" thread from Jan 2020 - June 2020 because there was a time when the shop was disabled, so people had to "wait" (around when New Horizons came out and TBT switched to TBT 3.0).

Nothing.


----------



## michealsmells

I stg staff if you make the hint something like "they're not in a thread " I might just be angry for 10 minutes before forgetting why I was upset.


----------



## Chris

michealsmells said:


> I stg staff if you make the hint something like "they're not in a thread " I might just be angry for 10 minutes before forgetting why I was upset.


Don't pin all of your hopes on our hint then.


----------



## seliph

i wanna just add literally every event where you have to solve/find something people take chris' posts and go "omg is this a hint" and it's literally always just him making small talk, i wouldn't focus on them lol. they usually tell us when they're giving hints


----------



## BetsySundrop

cornimer said:


> For the restock idea, I checked every post of the "restock discussion" thread from Jan 2020 - June 2020 because there was a time when the shop was disabled, so people had to "wait" (around when New Horizons came out and TBT switched to TBT 3.0).
> 
> Nothing.



I checked a lot of restock threads also (the black fridays, lol). Also tried site stuff- leaving feedback for zipper (positive, of course!), profile postings...I dunno. Just really reaching.

Watch it be in a thread, and so simple....

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022



seliph said:


> i wanna just add literally every event where you have to solve/find something people take chris' posts and go "omg is this a hint" and it's literally always just him making small talk, i wouldn't focus on them lol. they usually tell us when they're giving hints


Too late! Already cruised some splatoon threads....(no luck).


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> Don't pin all of your hopes on our hint then.


I think if the anger is limited to 10 minutes, that sounds very acceptable, really.


----------



## michealsmells

Chris said:


> Don't pin all of your hopes on our hint then.


I also am searching a thread and saw an old post by you that said "this is an egg" and got SO excited and it WASNT IT. Even PAST Chris is trolling. How in the world


----------



## BetsySundrop

cornimer said:


> For the restock idea, I checked every post of the "restock discussion" thread from Jan 2020 - June 2020 because there was a time when the shop was disabled, so people had to "wait" (around when New Horizons came out and TBT switched to TBT 3.0).



Maybe there's a direct for that time frame...guess I'll look into that remote possibility.


----------



## Alienfish

Chris said:


> Don't pin all of your hopes on our hint then.


*sprays salt on squid*


----------



## Sheep Villager

michealsmells said:


> I also am searching a thread and saw an old post by you that said "this is an egg" and got SO excited and it WASNT IT. Even PAST Chris is trolling. How in the world


This was an egg in the last hunt if I recall. 

Egg 6 thoughts: Has anyone skimmed the Mistreil sites tied to events? Go Fish Oarfish springs to mind as having a Camp TBT connection if you approach the hint from that angle. Checking the sites anyway wouldn't be a bad idea even if they feel disconnected from the clue.


----------



## King koopa

Alienfish said:


> *sprays salt on squid*


Wait, how about we make it into calamari instead? 
(Possible 6th egg idea?)


----------



## JellyBeans

Sheep Villager said:


> This was an egg in the last hunt if I recall.
> 
> Egg 6 thoughts: Has anyone skimmed the Mistreil sites tied to events? Go Fish Oarfish springs to mind as having a Camp TBT connection if you approach the hint from that angle. Checking the sites anyway wouldn't be a bad idea even if they feel disconnected from the clue.


took one for the team here and played a game of oarfish.. got my new highest score, but no egg


----------



## Rika092

ahh...trying for over 3 hours and now at 1am and my brain.exe has stopped functioning... If anyone can help me with eggs 21, 23, 25, 27,  I would greatly appreciate it! These solo clues have been really hard for me...


----------



## Flyffel

JellyBeans said:


> took one for the team here and played a game of oarfish.. got my new highest score, but no egg


The things people do for egg 6 LMAO


----------



## Chris

seliph said:


> i wanna just add literally every event where you have to solve/find something people take chris' posts and go "omg is this a hint" and it's literally always just him making small talk, i wouldn't focus on them lol. they usually tell us when they're giving hints


I'm a social squid.  



michealsmells said:


> I also am searching a thread and saw an old post by you that said "this is an egg" and got SO excited and it WASNT IT. Even PAST Chris is trolling. How in the world


That was one of the 2021 eggs! I planted it about a month in advance of the event in plain sight.  



Sheep Villager said:


> This was an egg in the last hunt if I recall.
> 
> Egg 6 thoughts: Has anyone skimmed the Mistreil sites tied to events? Go Fish Oarfish springs to mind as having a Camp TBT connection if you approach the hint from that angle. Checking the sites anyway wouldn't be a bad idea even if they feel disconnected from the clue.


On the topic of Go Fish, I showed a girl that game on my phone last week (don't ask, we were drinking and Snake came up so I thought it was a good idea). She thought OarChris mode was really cool - then changed her mind when I explained the story behind why easy mode came to be named after me.  



King koopa said:


> Wait, how about we make it into calamari instead?
> (Possible 6th egg idea?)


Hm, that actually sounds really good right now. I'm now wishing I'd ordered calamari instead of pizza.


----------



## Newbiemayor

Don't worry guys I checked the whole tbt twitch channel and found a whole lotta nothing


----------



## Paperboy012305

We're so stumped on #6 we're doing basically anything to find it, whether it actually applies to the clue or not.


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, I already checked Oarfish earlier when I was going through Camp Bell Tree threads.  Didn't find it there, but glad to see the game is still playable, lol.


----------



## JellyBeans

Flyffel said:


> The things people do for egg 6 LMAO


i would do anything at this point  we've definitely moved way away from the actual point of the clue but that's part of the adventure


----------



## Bagelbagon

Newbiemayor said:


> Don't worry guys I checked the whole tbt twitch channel and found a whole lotta nothing


that made me think and remember the tbt youtube channel, but there aren’t any eggs there either :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm beginning to think the Star Wars films were wrong about what happened to the Jedi. I'm starting to think they all turned to Sith after trying to figure out egg 6.


----------



## Sheep Villager

For what it's worth Snowman Dress up site has also been checked now and there wasn't anything there.
Someone did submit a clothing item that looked like an egg at first glance and that really got me when I was scrolling.


----------



## BetsySundrop

JellyBeans said:


> i would do anything at this point  we've definitely moved way away from the actual point of the clue but that's part of the adventure



I've gone so far down the zipper t bunny hole that I had to crawl back out, reread the clue, and says to myself...why was I looking _there_???


----------



## seliph

isn't in the camp tbt gallery btw don't waste your time


----------



## Bagelbagon

egg 6 might have to do with dal‘s slow service in multiplayer? ig that could relate to the reinforcements having to wait to see the horizon??


----------



## Alienfish

checked pinned topics (not every single post of them but first/page ones) nothing there :c


----------



## cornimer

What are the odds that with 100+ people searching every corner of the site (and offsite) we still haven't found it......


----------



## JellyBeans

cornimer said:


> What are the odds that with 100+ people searching every corner of the site (and offsite) we still haven't found it......


maybe we have to do some specific action? that would be less obvious at first glance but i can't imagine what it'd be


----------



## Bagelbagon

oh please i hope it’s not in the discord somewhere


----------



## Alienfish

checked discord pins too, didn't find anything to help me/us.. :c


----------



## Newbiemayor

cornimer said:


> What are the odds that with 100+ people searching every corner of the site (and offsite) we still haven't found it......


Odds are pretty good I think


----------



## Mutti

If we are unable to find the egg, how many hours until the clue is released? Im on Europe time and want to try and not miss it


----------



## Muna

I think I've done everything what I could do on my own and now I would greatly appreciate if someone could help me with #20, #24, #25 and #27.
_So many threads searched._..

Edit: Huge thanks to the most wonderful @Bluebellie


----------



## michealsmells

Mutti said:


> If we are unable to find the egg, how many hours until the clue is released? Im on Europe time and want to try and not miss it


Approximately 4, if my Pacific Timer calculations are correct


----------



## Chris

Mutti said:


> Im on Europe time and want to try and not miss it


It depends where exactly you are what time it'll drop. As a starting point: 11pm BST / 12am CEST.


----------



## Alienfish

gonna be asleep when that hint drops if such boo :c


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Lol what if 6 was a clue of when the actual clue will drop


----------



## Paperboy012305

I even tried bookmarking certain threads relating to egg 6, didn't work.

But if you wanna try it out on threads I didn't find, (But could possibly work) be my guest.

Another thing is that I can't find any eggs that were in the final batch. I only need at least 4 more eggs so I can get both the Splat and Spring Bloom egg. I am also gonna need to work with someone on a Puzzle because by finding the last remaining solo eggs in the final batch, the coveted egg 6, and any puzzle I'll be able to obtain both.

I'm quite desperate on this, I don't wanna have to resort to getting Splat and Junimo eggs.


----------



## Bagelbagon

what if 6 doesn’t exist :O


----------



## Newbiemayor

michealsmells said:


> Approximately 4, if my Pacific Timer calculations are correct


You beat me but the little Google note made me think of this


----------



## Mick

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Lol what if 6 was a clue of when the actual clue will drop


That would be evil. *takes notes*



Bagelbagon said:


> what if 6 doesn’t exist :O


It does exist! I checked not long ago, and it still hadn't been eaten by Chris.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Bagelbagon said:


> what if 6 doesn’t exist :O


What if it's an egg you can only see in the afterlife? I'll let you guys know how it goes brb.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Mick said:


> That would be evil. *takes notes*
> 
> 
> It does exist! I checked not long ago, and it still hadn't been eaten by Chris.


So, what egg was it that Chris ate? If it was a regular ol' egg what a relief


----------



## amemome

If anyone still needs help with the clues but would prefer not to send the first DM, please interact with this post and I will send a DM your way.


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> It does exist! I checked not long ago, and it still hadn't been eaten by Chris.


I found these little chocolate ones to distract myself with in the meantime. If it's not found before I finish these though then... 



Spoiler: little eggs


----------



## Paperboy012305

What's the worse you can do? Cancel next year's Egg hunt or Ban us all from the next egg hunt?

*Do your worst!*


----------



## Alienfish

I refuse to believe 6 exist lol especially since it doesn't even seem to be squid related.


----------



## Midoriya

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Lol what if 6 was a clue of when the actual clue will drop








ah yes, the ol' "clue inside a clue inside a clue" trope.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Venti said:


> ah yes, the ol' "clue inside a clue inside a clue" trope.


we should have known! what a classic


----------



## kiwikenobi

If we've overthinking egg 6, then let's look at it as if it were really obvious what it means.

Horizon must mean ACNH. It's the only "horizon" that would make sense.

And... that's the only thing that seems obvious to me. ^o^;>

Maybe someone else has a smart thought about it.


----------



## Bagelbagon

kiwikenobi said:


> Horizons must mean ACNH. It's the only "horizon" that would make sense.


That‘s probably what was meant by it, but it could also have something to do with the sky on the site banner maybe??


----------



## Flicky

I wondered if it had something to do with the potential restocking of the cards at one stage, but I didn't find anything.


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> I found these little chocolate ones to distract myself with in the meantime. If it's not found before I finish these though then...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: little eggs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438001



I think that egg might be safe after 17 chocolate eggs and is that a pizza?


----------



## Alienfish

Bagelbagon said:


> That‘s probably what was meant by it, but it could also have something to do with the sky on the site banner maybe??


i thought that esp the announcement on when they implemented in on tbt 3.0 but dont think its that..

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022



Chris said:


> I found these little chocolate ones to distract myself with in the meantime. If it's not found before I finish these though then...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: little eggs
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438001


i'll take the pizza, don't like lindt stuff aside from their actual dark chocolate bars


----------



## tiffanistarr

Alienfish said:


> i thought that esp the announcement on when they implemented in on tbt 3.0 but dont think its that..


I went through quite a bit of the 3.0 stuff and couldn’t find anything. I looked deep into when the traffic was so bad here and they had to fix servers and all that, but i couldn’t find anything


----------



## Bluebellie

#6 
Maybe it has to do with the new Pillars that were added with the Happy Home Paradise update? Pillars are a form of reinforcement.
You also have to wait to get them in new horizons ( you have to complete certain activities on the Paradise island before you can get them in new horizons ).

Or maybe not. Anyways just some thoughts for those who want to explore this option more


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> I think that egg might be safe after 17 chocolate eggs and is that a pizza?


It is indeed! It's not very good though. If I could go back in time I would just spend the extra money and order from Dominos.


----------



## WaileaNoRei

If anyone can help me with 17, 21, 23, 25, 27 and 28 it would be much appreciated! I am at work today and really cannot blow off my job to search for virtual eggs…even though I want to

(Also hello again everyone, I’ve been away for a bit but happened to stop by to talk to a friend and got sucked into the egg hunt, naturally - and doing abysmally on my own )


----------



## JellyBeans

taking it back to basics is definitely what we need!
sailing - both redd and kapp'n come to our island via boat, and also i suppose gulliver/gulivarr but he doesn't so much sail in as get washed in. maybe something about NPC updates? i remember they used to be far more irregular visitors than they are now


----------



## tiffanistarr

JellyBeans said:


> taking it back to basics is definitely what we need!
> sailing - both redd and kapp'n come to our island via boat, and also i suppose gulliver/gulivarr but he doesn't so much sail in as get washed in. maybe something about NPC updates? i remember they used to be far more irregular visitors than they are now


Could the reinforcements be talking about gulliver’s shipmates that come get him? i feel like that’s a stretch but my mind went there


----------



## michealsmells

tiffanistarr said:


> Could the reinforcements be talking about gulliver’s shipmates that come get him? i feel like that’s a stretch but my mind went there


That was literally my first, FIRST idea when I read the clue.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I recently submitted my guesses for the last remaining puzzle eggs, I'm almost certain they're correct.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Maybe it's something to do with the beach, where Gulliver waits for his friends to come get him. Something to do with digging up phone parts, or diving for the phone itself?


----------



## JellyBeans

tiffanistarr said:


> Could the reinforcements be talking about gulliver’s shipmates that come get him? i feel like that’s a stretch but my mind went there


that definitely makes sense!! they do sail in to get him but not the same day - horizon could refer to the dawning of the next day? not sure where we'd find that though


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Mick said:


> That would be evil. *takes notes*


Uh oh. What did I unleash in the future Lol


----------



## tiffanistarr

JellyBeans said:


> that definitely makes sense!! they do sail in to get him but not the same day - horizon could refer to the dawning of the next day? not sure where we'd find that though


that’s what i thought! but it’s going against the whole not in a thread theory for these community clues


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> It is indeed! It's not very good though. If I could go back in time I would just spend the extra money and order from Dominos.


Ah, that's disappointing! At least you'll have the chocolate eggs to get you through the night.



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Uh oh. What did I unleash in the future Lol


It'll be great. When people get mad at the clue, we can even refer back to this thread to show it wasn't our idea. Thank you!


----------



## Croconaw

I submitted a guess for egg #24.
I had that Sasha one, but I ended up not submitting an answer. Oh well.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Croconaw said:


> I submitted a guess for egg #24.
> I had that Sasha one, but I ended up not submitting an answer. Oh well.


better to take the shot and go for it! Best case scenario you get an egg worst case you don’t and that chance doubles if you don’t submit at all!


----------



## kiwikenobi

tiffanistarr said:


> but it’s going against the whole not in a thread theory for these community clues



We can't afford to take any assumptions as absolute fact. If we all assume it's not in a thread and don't look in threads, that might be exactly where it is and why we're not finding it.


----------



## JellyBeans

tiffanistarr said:


> that’s what i thought! but it’s going against the whole not in a thread theory for these community clues


yeah, that's the only problem but i'm looking in threads anyway haha. there's no gulliver/gullivarr npc on here so that's not it. plus we don't know exactly what the clue wants us to find - even if this is the context of it, i have no idea where to look


----------



## Antonio

We throwin around ideas but we should have other people verify them.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022



Mick said:


> It'll be great. When people get mad at the clue, we can even refer back to this thread to show it wasn't our idea. Thank you!


Watch the clue be like: "Someone already suggested where it's at."


----------



## Franny

i assume that every single pinned/sticked post in the forum has been checked, right? i go to open any thread for general chatting and before writing a response i check the op for an egg as if its gonna sneak up on me lmao


----------



## kiwikenobi

It's like the "regular bearer" clue all over again. Does anyone want to go back through this thread and check every suggestion anyone has made about egg 6 since the beginning, just to make sure we didn't skip the correct answer that someone said but didn't quite figure out?


----------



## Croconaw

I’m almost certain my guess for the #24 puzzle is correct. Thank goodness for my amazing eyesight, lol.


----------



## Antonio

kiwikenobi said:


> It's like the "regular bearer" clue all over again. Does anyone want to go back through this thread and check every suggestion anyone has made about egg 6 since the beginning, just to make sure we didn't skip the correct answer that someone said but didn't quite figure out?


I don't, that sounds like alot. ;-;


----------



## Asarena

Theories I've explored for egg 6 so far (to varying degrees):
amiibos/amiibo cards
restocks of collectibles, amiibo cards, etc.
delays (of New Horizons and so on)
new villagers/NPCs
AC World
island backups/saving
Discord (checked announcements and tried searching for some things)
Gullivarrr
new staff
TBT update
things related to characters being added to the TBT header during events and such
Smash character reveals
things related to registration
pillars
before the mods come thread
randomly clicking links/pages on TBT


----------



## JellyBeans

^ adding on to that, i might skim through the thread in a bit but i also looked at people posting in the introduction board around the time NH was released


----------



## Mutti

I. Need. A. Restock. Now. Its. Sending. Me. Crazy.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Mutti said:


> I. Need. A. Restock. Now. Its. Sending. Me. Crazy.


restocks or riot


----------



## Alienfish

checked the how many phones have you had thread, splatoon announcements etc.

man in a way glad i need to go in an hour or so now lmao.


----------



## Mutti

tiffanistarr said:


> restocks or riot


Im up for that


----------



## kiwikenobi

For egg 6, I tried things like changing the time zone to the morning and waiting for the hour to roll over to see if that was the "morning" and "wait to see" that was needed, but that turned up nothing.

I also looked at the dropdown menus in some of the specialized message boards, like the turnip trading one, in case the clue has something to do with turnips.

I clicked the report button on a post (didn't submit anything) in case reporting to the staff was like calling for "reinforcements."


----------



## Shellzilla_515

kiwikenobi said:


> I clicked the report button on a post (didn't submit anything) in case reporting to the staff was like calling for "reinforcements."


Haha, I remember @/Foreverfox doing something similar like that last year to find something.


----------



## Midoriya

Random thought, but does anyone think it might have to do with chickens or eggs, like actual eggs?  I checked the second and first egg decorating contest threads, but nothing.


----------



## Bagelbagon

Another idea for 6: It‘s a bit of a stretch, but 



Spoiler



it could have to do with tortimer island? Kapp’n has a boat and can ”sail” to our towns/islands, and the reinforcements could be his family. But they have to wait because there isn’t a tortimer island in new horizons?


----------



## Flicky

By the way, could anyone give DM a hint for egg 23 and 25 please? Can't seem to work those two out.


----------



## Alienfish

Venti said:


> Random thought, but does anyone think it might have to do with chickens or eggs, like actual eggs?  I checked the second and first egg decorating contest threads, but nothing.


did that too + winners :/

man really wish i could stay up for the hint but nope D: ... unless someone finds it of course


----------



## Midoriya

Also, has anyone checked threads about npcs returning to Harv's Island for the 2.0 update?  They could technically be called "reinforcements," they only appear the morning after paying for them, and they had to and have to wait to meet the "horizon."


----------



## Asarena

Venti said:


> Random thought, but does anyone think it might have to do with chickens or eggs, like actual eggs?  I checked the second and first egg decorating contest threads, but nothing.


I could see that. Like the eggs were laid but have to wait to hatch


----------



## kikotoot

fingers crossed i'll be able to catch a restock of the spring bloom egg! my next christmas lineup is all planned out


----------



## kiwikenobi

It also occurred to me that the "wait to see" thing might be like that part of Earthbound where you have to sit on a screen for several minutes without doing anything. Perhaps there's a particular screen on the site somewhere that you have to wait for the egg to just appear. But which screen? Wait for how long? It seems so implausible, but it's not impossible, I suppose.

Chris keeps talking about eating the egg. You can eat the eggs in New Horizons. They come sailing by on balloons from and back to the ocean (where the horizon is). You have to wait for them. Maybe "reinforcements" is just "more eggs." But I don't know what to do with this idea.


----------



## LambdaDelta

random thought: I wonder of chris' earlier posting about replacement eggs means anything

I mean replacements and reinforcements could be seen as similiar


----------



## Merielle

I wish I could contribute more for #6, but I've got other stuff going on and this one's making my head hurt. orz If anyone needs help with any of the other clues though, feel free to message me as always.

Staff, can we have a little restock, as a treat?


----------



## JellyBeans

everyone needs to stop having such logical theories please because i keep convincing myself this new idea just *has* to be right because it fits *so* well
backing up the pleas for a restock, i think a five hour gap was more than enough!


----------



## kikotoot

re the restocks, advanced notice would be amazing! I'm currently finishing up a thesis and prepping for finals so can't check here as often as I'd like


----------



## Franny

please restock the page when i am conveniently looking at the shop page and only then thanking you


----------



## skweegee

Venti said:


> Also, has anyone checked threads about npcs returning to Harv's Island for the 2.0 update?  They could technically be called "reinforcements," they only appear the morning after paying for them, and they had to and have to wait to meet the "horizon."


I tried that one but nothing turned up. Someone else might want to do so though, since I'll admit I didn't do a super thorough job at it.


----------



## Asarena

Venti said:


> Also, has anyone checked threads about npcs returning to Harv's Island for the 2.0 update?  They could technically be called "reinforcements," they only appear the morning after paying for them, and they had to and have to wait to meet the "horizon."


I checked this as well, but couldn't find anything in the places I looked


----------



## Mokuren

Has anyone the answer for puzzle 20?


----------



## Alienfish

Wishing y'all best of luck in finding 6, won't be able to help more today cause sleep time and I work tomorrow


----------



## VillageDweller

I just think it's amazing that we have so many people who have crawled through tons of threads, all the non-thread parts of TBT etc., and haven't been able to find it. I don't really know where we haven't looked? 

Of course when they give out the hint someone will find it in 10 seconds.


----------



## Midoriya

kiwikenobi said:


> It also occurred to me that the "wait to see" thing might be like that part of Earthbound where you have to sit on a screen for several minutes without doing anything. Perhaps there's a particular screen on the site somewhere that you have to wait for the egg to just appear. But which screen? Wait for how long? It seems so implausible, but it's not impossible, I suppose.
> 
> Chris keeps talking about eating the egg. You can eat the eggs in New Horizons. They come sailing by on balloons from and back to the ocean (where the horizon is). You have to wait for them. Maybe "reinforcements" is just "more eggs." But I don't know what to do with this idea.



This makes me think that,

It could be in one of the threads that has to do with Bunny Day in 2020?  You can't search for those, but if you go to pages 700+ of the NH subforum you should find some threads that have to do with that.


----------



## Princess Mipha

Anyone able to give me a little help with Egg 28 ?
I have absolutely no clue what I'm supposed to think about 

Got help, thank you <3


----------



## Milleram

Okay, so I had a (what I think) is a major brainwave regarding Egg 6. Not sure if someone has already looked into this, though.



Spoiler: My thoughts



What if it is referring to the new villagers (like Sasha, Shino, Ione, etc.) joining Pocket Camp? They could be seen as reinforcements (new campers/villagers) and the sailing makes sense because you obtain their maps using Gulliver's boat. Also, "waiting to see the horizon" could refer to the fact that they were added to Pocket Camp BEFORE they were added to New Horizons. I'm gonna go try to look through some of the Pocket Camp datamine threads. Anyone wanna help?



Apologies if someone has already suggested this. Just wanted to put this out there, just in case.


----------



## airpeaches

did I miss community egg 14 being found?


----------



## kiwikenobi

@airpeaches Yeah, someone posted where it is here.






						TBT's Tenth Annual Easter Egg Hunt
					

I keep thinking Egg 14



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## BetsySundrop

Milleram said:


> Okay, so I had a (what I think) is a major brainwave regarding Egg 6. Not sure if someone has already looked into this, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> What if it is referring to the new villagers (like Sasha, Shino, Ione, etc.) joining Pocket Camp? They could be seen as reinforcements (new campers/villagers) and the sailing makes sense because you obtain their maps using Gulliver's boat. Also, "waiting to see the horizon" could refer to the fact that they were added to Pocket Camp BEFORE they were added to New Horizons. I'm gonna go try to look through some of the Pocket Camp datamine threads. Anyone wanna help?
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies if someone has already suggested this. Just wanted to put this out there, just in case.


Already been looking into this, but please look into it...i could have missed something, lol.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022

That was why I was looking into the series 5 amiibo as well. But either i missed it or it's not the right track lol..


----------



## NovariusHaze

Man these eggs are hidden very well


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I think we should remind each other to take a break from trying to solve this clue. After all, the hint will drop in just over an hour. Might wanna save some of your brain power for that!


----------



## airpeaches

kiwikenobi said:


> @airpeaches Yeah, someone posted where it is here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT's Tenth Annual Easter Egg Hunt
> 
> 
> I keep thinking Egg 14
> 
> 
> 
> www.belltreeforums.com


thank you! I've gone through every page of this thread and managed to miss this


----------



## Paperboy012305

Shellzilla_515 said:


> I think we should remind each other to take a break from trying to solve this clue. After all, the hint will drop in just over an hour. Might wanna save some of your brain power for that!


Yes, there's no way we can solve this egg hintless.


----------



## Giddy

Can't wait to find out what actually number 6 is. XD I still think it's possible it's not just a thread thing, something extra to do to get it, hence why it's a community question. Or something we are able to do together or something? Something connected to us throughout the fourm.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm sure this will be the collective TBT community when we discover the answer:


----------



## amemome

laughing at how much the mods trusted we'd find the clue before 6 EDT. 35 mins left before the clue drops...


----------



## Paperboy012305

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sure this will be the collective TBT community when we discover the answer:


That's accurate for any egg, really.


----------



## Venn

Now I'm joining the group waiting for restocks...
I shall have to wait.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022

I've had a thought for #6.
Has anyone tried "Watching" a thread? 

Random thought, but maybe something we haven't tried, perhaps to a specific thread?


----------



## cya

xSuperMario64x said:


> I'm sure this will be the collective TBT community when we discover the answer:


That was me yesterday when I scrolled past Egg 1 a dozen times.


----------



## amemome

Venn said:


> I've had a thought for #6.
> Has anyone tried "Watching" a thread?
> 
> Random thought, but maybe something we haven't tried, perhaps to a specific thread?


I tried watching this thread (no emails) and all I got were a bombardment of notifs for every time someone posted in this thread. I'll try watching again with emails on to see if that changes anything though!


----------



## Beanz

i need to find egg 18, 22 and 26 by tonight. i am THIS close to getting myself that lady bug and a fossil egg


----------



## amemome

Beanz said:


> i need to find egg 18, 22 and 26 by tonight. i am THIS close to getting myself that lady bug and a fossil egg


lmk if u need hints!


----------



## Tiffany

Where will the hint be posted? Next to the clue? In this thread?


----------



## NovariusHaze

Man after seeing the answers for the Communiy eggs, these eggs are hidden well. Also the hints are pretty hard.


----------



## Firesquids

Tiffany said:


> Where will the hint be posted? Next to the clue? In this thread?


I presume it will be added to the OP, like clue 22
They'll most likely make a post about it here too.


----------



## amemome

amemome said:


> I tried watching this thread (no emails) and all I got were a bombardment of notifs for every time someone posted in this thread. I'll try watching again with emails on to see if that changes anything though!


re: this line of thought. did not see anything out of the ordinary in the emails.


----------



## xara

it’s 6pm ya’ll... here we go.


----------



## Zipper T. Bunny

Egg 6 is too hard to find? But some of you were so close! How about this?



> Time travel and see
> The reinforcements' greeting
> By sailor's twilight.


----------



## Franny

... gullivar? im sure people already checked but-


----------



## Emolga59

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg 6 is too hard to find?


Shut up zipper don't rub it in


----------



## kiwikenobi

Time travel, change the time zone? But I tried that already! What else could it be?


----------



## Megaroni

why did it say this morning in the original, and now its saying twilight which is night time


----------



## michealsmells

This feels like it has to do with changing your user time, but they wouldn't do that _now_ would they? And to _what_.

I'm boutta go back tae sleep


----------



## Mutti

Erm…. Still confused


----------



## kiwikenobi

Twilight just means the sun is below the horizon but there's still some light, can be before sunrise or after sunset.

Nautical twilight (sailor's twilight?) is different from regular twilight apparently.


----------



## CometCatcher

Also still in the group waiting for restocks again. Fingers crossed.

My brain is too dead for egg 6!


----------



## JellyBeans

michealsmells said:


> This feels like it has to do with changing your user time, but they wouldn't do that _now_ would they? And to _what_.


yeah that doesn't feel like it'd be right.. it could be referring to going back to a previous game? something about gulliver still


----------



## Megaroni

kiwikenobi said:


> Twilight just means the sun is below the horizon but there's still some light, can be before sunrise or after sunset.


and i just realized it also says BY twilight, so it could either be an emphasis that it needs to be during the morning (morning twilight) or we have the entire day to find the reinforcements (night twilight)


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I don't suppose using the wayback machine would be the answer? I don't really know how to use it, though

also, I want my junimo egg, pls restock :<


----------



## amemome

Time travel and see
The reinforcements' greeting
By sailor's twilight.

maybe "look for <someone's>'s greeting/message at <sailor's twilight o'clock>


----------



## kiwikenobi

I can get some nice morning twilight on the site by changing the time zone, but... now what???


----------



## Megaroni

this might be completely wrong (and i havent really done the tutorial part of nh) but does the tutorial take place during the day, and if in your timezone its nighttime then after the tutorial itll switch to night?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg 6 is too hard to find? But some of you were so close! How about this?


This just made it more difficult I stg


----------



## JellyBeans

Megaroni said:


> this might be completely wrong (and i havent really done the tutorial part of nh) but does the tutorial take place during the day, and if in your timezone its nighttime then after the tutorial itll switch to night?


yeah it does switch to night at the end to be fair, so that we can sleep through, and i suppose the reinforcements could be us arriving to live on the island.. only i suppose we fly in, not sail


----------



## michealsmells

Megaroni said:


> this might be completely wrong (and i havent really done the tutorial part of nh) but does the tutorial take place during the day, and if in your timezone its nighttime then after the tutorial itll switch to night?


Exact opposite i thought. Takes place during the night, then will switch to day.


----------



## ```

If anyone is able to DM me with Eggs #5, 7, 11, 13, 17, 19, 21, 23, & 25, I would truly appreciate it! I'm able to share information regarding Eggs #1, 3, 9, 15, & 27 for those who need help.

Tysm to @amemome for helping out!


----------



## Gene.

ahahah i give up, i need a nap. good luck you all!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Anyway, we have to go back to the “this morning” it’s talking about. Maybe a thread where people post about getting something


----------



## seliph

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg 6 is too hard to find? But some of you were so close! How about this?


bro the hell are you talking about


----------



## JellyBeans

zipper did say we were close though - so there's no use in us throwing out brand new theories when obviously we've mentioned at least *something* relevant


----------



## Merielle

I've also tried messing with the time zone and clicking the site banner "the horizon", but couldn't find anything that way. ;;

Will there be any more restocks today, by the way?  I noticed there was only one yesterday iirc, and I don't want to be too focused on the shop if I don't need to be, so I can help more with #6.


----------



## Flyffel

kiwikenobi said:


> I can get some nice morning twilight on the site by changing the time zone, but... now what???
> 
> View attachment 438063


I already messed around with this mechanic two days ago, nothing...
Not saying it's impossible something escaped me, but just saying...


----------



## jadetine

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg 6 is too hard to find? But some of you were so close! How about this?


IT'S A HAIKU


Spoiler: oops can't do this anymore boo



SOMEONE HELP ME COMB THAT POEM CHEER THREAD FROM THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP THINGY ASAP


Edit: the answer was found below:





						TBT's Tenth Annual Easter Egg Hunt
					

IT'S A HAIKU SOMEONE HELP ME COMB THAT POEM CHEER THREAD FROM THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP THINGY ASAP  Hmm yeah, I remember more people joining the event and having to wait for the new places to unlock. Intresting



					www.belltreeforums.com
				





Spoiler: a hint



the time zone changes; you gotta pick one that is between 4:30-5:00am, THANKS
skweegee​Or direct link for credit


			Oops! We ran into some problems.


----------



## Flicky

Since we were close, and with the mention of time travel - could it be that one of us has actually visited the thread in question, but had to do it during the 'sailor's twilight' time selected?


----------



## Hat'

it's quite incredible how even after looking through every corner this egg is nowhere to be found, i've looked in so many different places following so many different theories it baffles me, someone would've found it even by accident


----------



## ~Kilza~

jadetine said:


> IT'S A HAIKU
> SOMEONE HELP ME COMB THAT POEM CHEER THREAD FROM THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP THINGY ASAP


The only problem with looking at that thread is that the poem cheer thread (and all forums from the TBTWC, actually) aren't visible to us anymore.


----------



## Venn

kiwikenobi said:


> I can get some nice morning twilight on the site by changing the time zone, but... now what???
> 
> View attachment 438063


Could you try refreshing until you get the actual zipper, then perhaps clicking on him?


----------



## JellyBeans

Flicky said:


> Since we were close, and with the mention of time travel - could it be that one of us has actually visited the thread in question, but had to do it during the 'sailor's twilight' time selected?


at this point this feels like the only way we haven't found it - we have to see it at a specific time. i'll set my timezone back and skim through some of our ideas again?


----------



## kikotoot

Nautical twilight is a thing that has to do with when sailors can still use the stars to gauge locations and things, and it starts in the morning or ends in the evening and is when they can still see the horizon. no sign of the egg yet though


----------



## kiwikenobi

Venn said:


> Could you try refreshing until you get the actual zipper, then perhaps clicking on him?


Just links to the home page like usual, but not a bad idea.


----------



## Dinosaurz

jadetine said:


> IT'S A HAIKU
> SOMEONE HELP ME COMB THAT POEM CHEER THREAD FROM THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP THINGY ASAP


Hmm yeah, I remember more people joining the event and having to wait for the new places to unlock. Intresting


----------



## Rosch

"Reinforcement's greeting"

Could there be a staff banner (like those event announcements) that only pops up at a specific time?


----------



## jadetine

~Kilza~ said:


> The only problem with looking at that thread is that the poem cheer thread (and all forums from the TBTWC, actually) aren't visible to us anymor


Yeah, I got too excited, my bad, I'll spoiler that...


----------



## tiffanistarr

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Egg 6 is too hard to find? But some of you were so close! How about this?


Zipper…. no, we said HINT not poetry.


----------



## a potato

Pretty sure Zipper just puts some words into a random generator and hopes for the best


----------



## chocopug

If anyone could help me with 9, 13, and 23, I would be super grateful! <3
Trying to get enough for a Junimo and ladybug egg...


----------



## skweegee

I FOUND EGG 6!



Spoiler



It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


----------



## kiwikenobi

@kikotoot Yours looks different from mine! You have twilight and stars at the same time! With some clouds! I had only the twilight! Could that be the specific time we're looking for?

Do we have to wait for it to transition to the next phase of the sun for the egg to appear? How long could that take?

@skweegee AAAAAH! YOU GOT IT!!!


----------



## Firesquids

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


AMAZING, great job!


----------



## Dinosaurz

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


WTF!!!!


----------



## kikotoot

The egg's been discovered!
now to catch a restock


----------



## Gene.

oh my god yall did it


----------



## tiffanistarr

we all just gonna ignore the fact that sailing time is split into bells?


----------



## ~Kilza~

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


Well that's dumb as heck, lmao. Good job finding it!


----------



## skweegee

You don't know how happy it made me that I was able to finally find one since I was stumped by pretty much every other clue. But I couldn't do it at all without everyone else's help especially with the posts defining sailor's/nautical twilight, so thank you!


----------



## cya

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


MVP


----------



## JellyBeans

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


oh my god the amount of time i've spent in that board today  i can finally know peace massive congrats on that


----------



## seliph

god i hate changing my settings and logging out yall gotta stop with this


----------



## Venn

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


I still don't get the hint(s), but WOOHOO, WE GOT IT.
You deserve the golden egg!


----------



## amemome

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


GENIUS!! Great job and thank you so much for ending our suffering!!


----------



## Hat'

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


you are a genius omg!!
who created this egg, i wanna know their thought process


----------



## Megaroni

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


how does it feel to be a hero


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have come to the conclusion that the first “clue” make 0 sense at all


----------



## michealsmells

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


HOW DOES IT FEEL BEING THE COOLEST PERSON ON THE FORUMS RN


----------



## JellyBeans

this feels like bullying can i get a pity egg for having the right idea please


----------



## tiffanistarr

yayyyyy it’s over


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok how in the hell was anyone supposed to get that figured out


----------



## Mutti

michealsmells said:


> This feels like it has to do with changing your user time, but they wouldn't do that ? And to





skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


YOU GENIUS


----------



## Venn

LETS CELEBRATE WITH A RESTOCK NOW.
We all deserve the eggs we want!


----------



## mogyay

well done @skweegee  ill know be able to get a junimo hopefully thanks to u!


----------



## Asarena

It's finally over! Also, I don't think I would have ever found that


----------



## Muna

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


You are a true hero


----------



## Rosch

WOW! Congratulations @skweegee !!!

The first clue was so obscure. Heck, a lot of clues were more obscure this year. Imagine if all of these were only solo hunts. Congrats staff for all the hardships.


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> ok how in the hell was anyone supposed to get that figured out


They have a weird obsession with boats, which makes 0 sense relating to the clue!!! I’m gonna put whoever wrote that clue on a boat and send them to the middle of the ocean


----------



## Cadbberry

Skweegee is a hero, they deserve all the praise


----------



## Merielle

@skweegee I think this is yours:


----------



## Tiffany

i just tried that and no egg


----------



## tiffanistarr

im in central time zone soooooo can someone just tell me what time to change mine to?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dinosaurz said:


> They have a weird obsession with boats, which makes 0 sense relating to the clue!!! I’m gonna put whoever wrote that clue on a boat and send them to the middle of the ocean


just as long as it isn't a nice boat

that might be a little _too_ vindictive


----------



## Franny

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


you absolute legend


----------



## LoserMom

Tiffany said:


> i just tried that and no egg


Yeah I don’t see an egg either

Jk I had to change the timezone to UTC+6:00 instead


----------



## jadetine

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


You're a hero! Did you need any of the others? You deserve the golden egg, really. XD


----------



## skweegee

Spoiler: More info regarding Egg 6



The egg appears to be time sensitive, so for those trying to solve it later in the day make sure the time zone you choose sets the TBT display time to somewhere around 4:50 AM.


----------



## michealsmells

Now I just hope the bonuses give me enough to get a Ladybug egg. Likely not, but it would be nice.

Petition for Staff to give @skweegee  a Golden Egg just for getting that egg when they did


----------



## Wildtown

tiffanistarr said:


> im in central time zone soooooo can someone just tell me what time to change mine to?


i'm also in cst and it worked when I went to the same UTC +6:30 (Yangon)


----------



## Rosch

Tiffany said:


> i just tried that and no egg


On your Preferences, set the time zone to UTC +06:30 Yangon.
Save your settings, and go to the Introductions Board.

It's the white egg at the very bottom.

If the time doesn't work, try changing the time zone a lot earlier. It has to be dawn.


----------



## Tiffany

skweegee said:


> Spoiler: More info regarding Egg 6
> 
> 
> 
> The egg appears to be time sensitive, so for those trying to solve it later in the day make sure the time zone you choose sets the TBT display time to somewhere around 4:50 AM.


where on here is there a time display?


----------



## Newbiemayor

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


Legend


----------



## ~Kilza~

Tiffany said:


> i just tried that and no egg





LoserMom said:


> Yeah I don’t see an egg either


Try one of the UTC+6:00 time zones. There is unfortunately a small window (maybe half an hour?) where it's actually visible for a given time zone (which is why I'm not a huge fan of this egg tbh).


----------



## Asarena

For those just getting here, try a +06:00 time zone


----------



## Tiffany

Rosch said:


> On your Preferences, set the time zone to UTC +06:30 Yangon.
> Save your settings, and go to the Introductions Board.
> 
> It's the white egg at the very bottom.


that is what i did ill try again


----------



## chocopug

https://www.belltreeforums.com/account/preferences
		


For those looking to change their timezone.


----------



## skweegee

Rosch said:


> On your Preferences, set the time zone to UTC +06:30 Yangon.
> Save your settings, and go to the Introductions Board.
> 
> It's the white egg at the very bottom.


It might be too late for that time zone to work, as the background just changed and would no longer be considered sailor's twilight. Try UTC+6.


----------



## Sheep Villager

So who was the one who made clue 6. 
I'm sure all of us would love to know.


----------



## Holla

skweegee said:


> It might be too late for that time zone to work, as the background just changed and would no longer be considered sailor's twilight. Try UTC+6.


Can confirm that UTC+6 works right now


----------



## oak

Any word of a restock? Or have they been just random?


----------



## amemome

Sheep Villager said:


> So who was the one who made clue 6.
> I'm sure all of us would love to know.


my pitchfork is ready


----------



## xara

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


you deserve a golden egg for this deadass. you’re a G! 

to whoever came up with egg #6: were you drunk at the time or?


----------



## Asarena

In retrospect, it's bad luck that no one happened to see that egg when it was the right time during their time zone


----------



## Mistreil

Congratulations on finding #6!  You guys were so close _so_ many times!
I'm going to miss the show, though. Also before anyone comes at me: I'm not the one who made the clue. 



Spoiler: Honorable mentions -- we've been cheering for you all for a long while.






JellyBeans said:


> i also thought this but no dice, also considered  lots of people joining in the pre-NH hype so was scrolling through the intro board but that's just so vast and vague





BetsySundrop said:


> And here I am way out in left field thinking....time zones?





kiwikenobi said:


> We're still trying to figure out community egg 6? Could it possibly have something to do with...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: theories in here
> 
> 
> 
> changing your preferences so that the time zone is set to the morning? I tried just doing that, but all I got was a lovely sunrise, didn't find an egg.View attachment 437697But perhaps there's one only available when your time zone is set to one that's in the morning. Perhaps you have to wait on a certain screen for a certain amount of time, like Earthbound or something. ^o^;>
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about the other parts of the clue, I just got fixated on the "this morning" and "wait to see the horizon" parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Update (no egg yet)
> 
> 
> 
> Can confirm that waiting for the hour to roll over during the website sunrise doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Tiffany

its not working for me


----------



## KittenNoir

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


OMG you are the best !!!!!!!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Asarena said:


> In retrospect, it's bad luck that no one happened to see that egg when it was the right time during their time zone


Considering that the egg only appears between 4:30 AM and 5 AM (I think), I'm not surprised nobody saw it in their own time zone


----------



## seliph

Tiffany said:


> its not working for me


can you tell us step by step what you are doing


----------



## Asarena

~Kilza~ said:


> Considering that the egg only appears between 4:30 AM and 5 AM (I think), I'm not surprised nobody saw it in their own time zone


True, I was definitely asleep then. Still, it's unfortunate that no one who was up at that time for them saw it


----------



## Tiffany

seliph said:


> can you tell us step by step what you are doing


i got it now thanks


----------



## xSuperMario64x

this is quite literally the most evil egg I've ever seen during any egg hunt ever lmao

also @ whoever asked if the staff member who created it was drunk... I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## KittenNoir

Tiffany said:


> its not working for me


Mine appeared as a broken image but I could still see it by just changing a time that started with 6


----------



## tiffanistarr

so when do we get to the answers to the other puzzles? im ready to get my last egg and sleeeeeep


----------



## Tiffany

KittenNoir said:


> Mine appeared as a broken image but I could still see it by just changing a time that started with 6


i found it thanks


----------



## seliph

Asarena said:


> True, I was definitely asleep then. Still, it's unfortunate that no one who was up at that time for them saw it


if anyone's hunting eggs at 4-5am i just wanna know why and are you okay


----------



## Firesquids

~Kilza~ said:


> Considering that the egg only appears between 4:30 AM and 5 AM (I think), I'm not surprised nobody saw it in their own time zone


Not me who stayed up till 4:30 this morning looking for that egg last night


----------



## ~Kilza~

tiffanistarr said:


> so when do we get to the answers to the other puzzles? im ready to get my last egg and sleeeeeep


10 PM EDT is when the event ends, so after then.


----------



## Merielle

RESTOCK ALERT
@ZeldaCrossing64 @Rosch @Franny @daringred_ @Bluebellie @Mutti @Flicky @Milleram @JellyBeans @Mokuren @kikotoot @tiffanistarr @Bagelbagon @Megaroni @Venn @CometCatcher
(sorry if I missed anyone!)


----------



## oak

Restock just happened


----------



## Franny

IT WAS IN MY CART ARE YOU SERIOUS


----------



## Snek

Next year's Egg Hunt will give me flashbacks to this one 

@skweegee You dropped this, good sir


----------



## Asarena

seliph said:


> if anyone's hunting eggs at 4-5am i just wanna know why and are you okay


Well, some people have sleep schedules where they're pretty much nocturnal, so you never know!


----------



## Tiffany

restocks are up yall


----------



## kikotoot

just missed the restock


----------



## Mutti

HOW DID THE EGG SELL OUT IN 2 SECONDS IVE BEEN REFRESHING FOR HOURS AHHHHHH


----------



## JellyBeans

we found the egg AND i got my hands on the spring bloom egg  words can't explain how peacefully i am about to sleep


----------



## aericell

would anyone be willing to help me with egg 20? i can help with any of the others!

thank you <3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

got my junimo egg yayyy he's so cute 

now if I can just get one last egg currency from a puzzle, I'll get a fossil egg and call it a day


----------



## Bluebellie

Let’s just go ahead and give skweegee the golden egg now.


----------



## Cadbberry

I sneezed and missed the restock I swear hahaha


----------



## tiffanistarr

~Kilza~ said:


> 10 PM EDT is when the event ends, so after then.


awesome! Thanks! I can buy my egg tomorrow after they’ve distributed the last eggs.


----------



## Franny

oh well i got a junimo for now. spring bloom will be mine soon

EDIT: WAIT SHOOT I RESTOCKED WHILE I BOUGTT JUNIMO AND MISSED IT AGAIN


----------



## Dunquixote

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.



 MVP! I definitely think you deserve a special bonus and/or Golden Egg . 

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Mutti

RE RE STOCK


----------



## Mick

Mistreil said:


> I'm going to miss the show, though. Also before anyone comes at me: I'm not the one who made the clue.


This was the best in-thread show I've watched since birdwatching. Many snacks were had. 
Also, you won't be safe once it's revealed who made which clue anyway.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Cadbberry said:


> I sneezed and missed the restock I swear hahaha


GET YOUR PRIORITIES STRAIGHT!!! no sneezing when there are restocks lol


----------



## Chris

*Reminder everyone that egg hunt rules still apply while the event is still active.*


----------



## kikotoot

double rip missed the second


----------



## Bluebellie

Cadbberry said:


> I sneezed and missed the restock I swear hahaha


What was that? like a 5 second restock


----------



## Rosch

*A VISUAL GUIDE TO EGG #6*



Spoiler: Visual guide to Egg #6



I'm sure there are many others who will arrive at other times so, in order to find Egg 6, adjust your time zone settings on your *Preferences* until you get this banner with this kind of sky (nautical dawn). Ignore all the Zippers because it has nothing to do with it.






Once you get this sky, go to the *Introductions subforum* and look at the very bottom. There should be a white egg.







Hope this helps.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Mick said:


> This was the best in-thread show I've watched since birdwatching. Many snacks were had.
> Also, you won't be safe once it's revealed who made which clue anyway.


how dare you bring up birdwatching…


----------



## chocopug

Yay, I got my Junimo :3 Now just gotta find 2 more eggs so I can get a ladybug too~

(If anyone can help me with 9, 13, or 23 please, I'd appreciate it!) <3


----------



## Cadbberry

Bluebellie said:


> What was that? like a 5 second restock


It really was! Both of them!


----------



## Rosch

What the heck. I was just doing this guide and now I missed the restock!?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I think all the staff should be to blame for allowing such an atrocity to come forth


----------



## Aquilla

Last egg was found, re-stock has been missed, it's officially time to sleep. I'm kinda glad I missed it so I can just go to bed now without "but what if egg" thoughts xD no words can describe the relief I felt when egg 6 was found @skweegee, thank you!


----------



## BetsySundrop

Tiffany said:


> its not working for me



It may be your zone is different. Follow @Rosch  tips a couple posts before this. Change your zone until you get "twilight" in the banner and check the bottom left of the introduction board each time.


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations @skweegee for finding Egg 6!  Who would have thought of staff doing this? lol


----------



## BetsySundrop

Rosch said:


> What the heck. I was just doing this guide and now I missed the restock!?



But it's a good guide...


----------



## kiwikenobi

Mistreil said:


> Congratulations on finding #6!  You guys were so close _so_ many times!
> I'm going to miss the show, though. Also before anyone comes at me: I'm not the one who made the clue.


Thank you. ^_^ 
Your acknowledgement means a lot, and takes some of the sting out of missing these restocks. ^o^;>


----------



## daringred_

oof idk how i managed to refresh the shop at the exact right time but thank god


----------



## michealsmells

Now I just gotta hold out for 4 more eggs so I can get myself a Ladybug egg. I still want it, but I think the eggs I last spent went to a good cause.

Good luck on your spring blooms yall.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

I missed the restock?! Aw, man... :[


----------



## skweegee

We found the elusive egg 6 and I was able to get that Junimo Egg I was after from the restock. Today was a great day!


----------



## seliph

Rosch said:


> What the heck. I was just doing this guide and now I missed the restock!?


never do anything nice ever again


----------



## Shellzilla_515

skweegee said:


> You don't know how happy it made me that I was able to finally find one since I was stumped by pretty much every other clue. But I couldn't do it at all without everyone else's help especially with the posts defining sailor's/nautical twilight, so thank you!


You deserve the golden egg collectible full stop.


----------



## mogyay

i could be mistaken but i don't think there's ever been an easter hunt where people haven't been able to buy the eggs they want eventually so i wouldn't stress too much


----------



## Venn

I got both eggs finally! Now I just need to wait for 2 more eggs to get the Fossil one.


----------



## tiffanistarr

skweegee said:


> We found the elusive egg 6 and I was able to get that Junimo Egg I was after from the restock. Today was a great day!


deserved. peroidt


----------



## Mick

tiffanistarr said:


> how dare you bring up birdwatching…


Just like that!  Maybe you're right that this time was better though. At least this time I didn't get my entire profile, island journal, art thread, and dream address combed at least 3 separate times by different teams...


----------



## Plume

Sanity has been regained thanks to @skweegee

(anyone want to date trade eggs? I wanted my spring bloom(6:43 PM) to be older than my Junimo (6:42 PM)) traded!


----------



## Paperboy012305

skweegee said:


> I FOUND EGG 6!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It's at the bottom of the introductions board when your time zone is set to one in "sailor's twilight! Mine is currently set to UTC +6:30 (Yangon), at 3:20pm Pacific Time.


Well, you just won the egg hunt. I picked it up just now.

Welp, this solves my case on every community egg being found in every non-thread.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I think the Junimo egg might be my favorite egg of all the eggs! I never expected to see a Stardew Valley collectible on here!


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> Just like that!  Maybe you're right that this time was better though. At least this time I didn't get my entire profile, island journal, art thread, and dream address combed at least 3 separate times by different teams...


Speak for yourself. I've been thoroughly inspected. All of my secrets are out.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh? I missed the restock. Not too saddened, I don't have enough to get the Spring Bloom nor the Splat egg.


----------



## Tiffany

Just glad I caught the last restock and got my spring bloom egg!


----------



## BetsySundrop

And @Mistreil  - thank you for the honorable mention, but I would never have found it without the extra hint. Changing time zones, sure, but going to the intro board..? Ha ha....

Thank you Zipper for the extra hint!
Thank you @skweegee  for finding the egg!


----------



## Hanami

can someone help me with eggs 20 and 28?


----------



## Paperboy012305

Tiffany said:


> Just glad I caught the last restock and got my spring bloom egg!


Wait, that was the last restock? Can anyone confirm this.


----------



## Aniko

That was fun, very clever. 
To think I'm usually up at that time but changed my sleep habits for that hunt.


----------



## Asarena

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, that was the last restock? Can anyone confirm this.


I think they meant last as in previous, not as in it's the last restock that will happen


----------



## Rosch

I sure hope not. If that was the last restock, I will protest and throw chicken eggs.


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> Speak for yourself. I've been thoroughly inspected. All of my secrets are out.


Well. You have brought this onto yourself.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Asarena said:


> I think they meant last as in previous, not as in it's the last restock that will happen


Oh thank goodness. I do want to get a restock once I get one more egg.


----------



## Mutti

Found the last egg thanks to the community help
But the amount of lag ive never experienced before on here ever


----------



## amemome

Mutti said:


> Found the last egg thanks to the community help
> But the amount of lag ive never experienced before on here ever


i think the forum straight up crashed a couple times for me over the last few days.


----------



## Cadbberry

I am hoping to slide in here and get that spring bloom egg


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> Well. You have brought this onto yourself.


What did I do?


----------



## Shellzilla_515

My word, the spring bloom eggs running out so quickly is like people trying to get ahold of a PS5 lol.


----------



## xara

Mick said:


> Just like that!  Maybe you're right that this time was better though. At least this time I didn't get my entire profile, island journal, art thread, and dream address combed at least 3 separate times by different teams...


well it’s your fault for being king of the bears.


----------



## Mutti

amemome said:


> i think the forum straight up crashed a couple times for me over the last few days.


When the egg 6 was revealed, and then the race for the bloom egg, honestly i thought my ipad was going to self combust


----------



## airpeaches

ahhh, I was on here searching for eggs during the restock and didn't even see it  I'll be holding out til the final restocks at this point, I always miss them!


----------



## Venn

Well this was fun. Thanks Staff for a Fun Easter! 
For the 1st time, I've actually got Easter eggs to Show Off Now


----------



## skarmoury

omg THANK YOU @skweegee !!! you’re a true hero for sharing this with the class.


seliph said:


> if anyone's hunting eggs at 4-5am i just wanna know why and are you okay


i mean maybe sailors gotta kill time on tbt while waiting for the horizon


----------



## Mutti

Shellzilla_515 said:


> You deserve the golden egg collectible full stop.


100% agree with this, staff please reward this amazing detective!     @skweegee ! @Chris


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Everyone hungry for egg 6 meanwhile my eyes have been feasting upon Junimo's adorable apple-flavored face all day  missed this morning's restock because IRL is a thing but got this beautiful blue boi at last!! But really though @skweegee you are now everyone's Almighty Sinnoh   I will catch a Buizel and honor it in your name. (funnily enough I did catch a shiny Buizel some few weeks ago that must have been a sign lol)


----------



## Tiffany

Paperboy012305 said:


> Wait, that was the last restock? Can anyone confirm this.


not the last ever i just meant most recent


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> What did I do?


Posted so many squids that I'm not sure there are any left in the ocean?


----------



## Newbiemayor

Honestly feels like there should be an end credits scene rn even though it's not technically over


----------



## Tiffany

ok i know this is old now but the math egg. how did yall figure out what numbers to use?


----------



## King koopa

Congrats, @skweegee! As for me, I'm just happy with my junimo egg that I'm probably going to keep for a couple of months or as soon as @Kirbyz comes back
Also somehow I knew egg 6 was about timezones but I figured it would be wrong and too complicated so I didn't say anything


----------



## Newbiemayor

Tiffany said:


> ok i know this is old now but the math egg. how did yall figure out what numbers to use?


Personally didn't have time to finish on my own but I was going through every possible math equation that fit with the puzzle.


----------



## Jhine7

Still a bit confused on #6. This is time sensitive? For someone in EST trying to find the egg right now, how do I go about getting it? Thanks!


----------



## amemome

Jhine7 said:


> Still a bit confused on #6. This is time sensitive? For someone in EST trying to find the egg right now, how do I go about getting it? Thanks!


not necessarily, but you need to change your timezone in account preferences to anywhere that's currently around 4am, then go to the bottom of the introduction board.


----------



## Newbiemayor

Jhine7 said:


> Still a bit confused on #6. This is time sensitive? For someone in EST trying to find the egg right now, how do I go about getting it? Thanks!


The direct link was posted earlier as well but I can pm if you still can't find it


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> Posted so many squids that I'm not sure there are any left in the ocean?


I like squids, Mick. 



Jhine7 said:


> Still a bit confused on #6. This is time sensitive? For someone in EST trying to find the egg right now, how do I go about getting it? Thanks!


There are some windows of time where you may be unable to find the egg at all. This can last 15-30 minutes at a time. You may need to wait a little while for the clock to tick over.



Newbiemayor said:


> The direct link was posted earlier as well but I can pm if you still can't find it


This was removed. Please no one link any egg redeem codes directly in this thread. Thank you.


----------



## kikotoot

Tiffany said:


> ok i know this is old now but the math egg. how did yall figure out what numbers to use?



The main guide for what numbers to try first was the whole rightside up = upside down or not section on the right
Numbers that are the same both ways would be 1, 8, and maybe 0 (the 3rd number ended up being 2 somehow )
Numbers that are different upside down, but still a number, would be 6 and 9


----------



## Jhine7

amemome said:


> not necessarily, but you need to change your timezone in account preferences to anywhere that's currently around 4am, then go to the bottom of the introduction board.





Newbiemayor said:


> The direct link was posted earlier as well but I can pm if you still can't find it





Chris said:


> I like squids, Mick.
> 
> 
> There are some windows where you may be unable to find the egg at all. This can last 15-30 minutes at a time. You may need to wait a little bit for the clock to tick over.


Thank you! Got it


----------



## Midoriya

Newbiemayor said:


> Honestly feels like there should be an end credits scene rn even though it's not technically over



We're in the post-credits scene that shows glimpses of the next movie right now.


----------



## Mars Adept

Skweegee’s post has three times the likes as the original Egg Hunt post, and I find that funny.


----------



## Newbiemayor

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Skweegee’s post has three times the likes as the original Egg Hunt post, and I find that funny.


Unlike zipper skweegee deserves them


----------



## Flicky

Do we know when we have to spend our eggs by? Can't see a date for that.


----------



## Chris

Flicky said:


> Do we know when we have to spend our eggs by? Can't see a date for that.


This will be announced when the event closes.


----------



## Paperboy012305

So, when do the last remaining puzzle eggs expire so we may claim the eggs if we got it right?


----------



## a potato

Congrats skweegee!!! I really hope you can get the golden egg! You definitely deserve it.


----------



## michealsmells

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, when do the last remaining puzzle eggs expire so we may claim the eggs if we got it right?


They expire at 10pm EDT. So you have until then to answer!


----------



## Paperboy012305

a potato said:


> Congrats skweegee!!! I really hope you can get the golden egg! You definitely deserve it.


Maybe, maybe not. All depends who found the most eggs *first.*


michealsmells said:


> They expire at 10pm EDT. So you have until then to answer!


Thanks for answering. I just hope a restock happens around that time.


----------



## Mutti

Just a reminder here guys for after you get your eggs 



Spoiler: After Egg



Change your timezone back or your dash will forever be out of whack


----------



## Milleram

Gah, I went to eat dinner and I missed the Junimo restock again.  I really hope I catch it at some point!

On a happier note, congrats @skweegee! You're amazing!!


----------



## airpeaches

if anyone needs any help with any of their remaining eggs, the only ones I can't find/figure out are 9, 20, and 27 (thank you so much Paperboy012305, amemome, and BluebearL for the help!) so I'd be happy to help with any others! just shoot me a DM


----------



## King Dorado

this has been without a doubt, the most fun, and satisfying, TBT egghunt ever.  

please keep the open collaboration feature going forward!!  
i feel i've made some new friends sharing and asking for hints.  it made this feel like a holiday event, and not a cutthroat competition.

and how noble of Squeegee to share egg 6 answer with everyone!  i do hope they win the golden egg!  
if not then i hope they receive a special prize for solving the hardest clue. 

thanks to staff for their time and creativity, and 
thank you to everyone who helped me, and who helped the entire community solve these puzzles!!


----------



## dream_angel

this was really cool! i liked talking to people i'd never talk to otherwise and gave each other our own clues to not spoil it for ourselves, loved participating in this! now i got 2 cute eggs, mostly thanks to ppl in this thread


----------



## Rosch

Rosch said:


> *A VISUAL GUIDE TO EGG #6*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Visual guide to Egg #6
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are many others who will arrive at other times so, in order to find Egg 6, adjust your time zone settings on your *Preferences* until you get this banner with this kind of sky (nautical dawn). Ignore all the Zippers because it has nothing to do with it.
> 
> View attachment 438073
> 
> Once you get this sky, go to the *Introductions subforum* and look at the very bottom. There should be a white egg.
> 
> View attachment 438074
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Quoting myself for others to see.


----------



## BetsySundrop

Tiffany said:


> ok i know this is old now but the math egg. how did yall figure out what numbers to use?



The key for me (at first), was the 2nd equation where it = double wood eggs. Figured inside parentheses had to be 11. 

The difficulty for me, was trying to figure out coco! Thankfully I had people to check my answer with so I could be sure I  (finally) got it right. Coco drove me crazy....

And sidenote- huge thank you to @FraudulentDimetrodon  and @tessa grace  for letting me check my answers and also letting me figure it out!


----------



## skweegee

Paperboy012305 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. All depends who found the most eggs *first.*


Exactly. Unfortunately I am already out of the running for the Golden Egg since I didn't get the math puzzle, so even if I got every other puzzle correct I'd still be down an egg. Anyone who has found all of the eggs and solved every puzzle correctly up to this point will already be ahead of me. However, I already got my Junimo Egg which was all I was going for anyway, so I'm perfectly fine with that!


----------



## CometCatcher

If you keep missing the restocks clap your hands! :,)

ALSO CONGRATS TO EVERYONE! THANK YOU @skweegee, WE DID IT! YAY!


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

CometCatcher said:


> If you keep missing the restocks clap your hands! :,)


*clap, clap*


----------



## Paperboy012305

skweegee said:


> Exactly. Unfortunately I am already out of the running for the Golden Egg since I didn't get the math puzzle, so even if I got every other puzzle correct I'd still be down an egg. Anyone who has found all of the eggs and solved every puzzle correctly up to this point will already be ahead of me. However, I already got my Junimo Egg which was all I was going for anyway, so I'm perfectly fine with that!


Chin up pal, you're the og founder of the hardest egg clue so far.


----------



## Aurita

oof i'm looking a bit sus with 26 eggs 

(egg 18 glitched for me)


----------



## Flyffel

Our hero skweegee... Just how convoluted can a TBT easter egg be... Changing the timezone to a very very specific time... Going to a specific board... And scrolling all the way down!! Uhhh... I'm kinda at loss for words. Still wondering why that sailing part was necessary. If the hint was at least something like "When reinforcements come here before dawn, they are just right on time!" it could be humane! LOL


----------



## kikotoot

Flyffel said:


> Our hero skweegee... Just how convoluted can a TBT easter egg be... Changing the timezone to a very very specific time... Going to a specific board... And scrolling all the way down!! Uhhh... I'm kinda at loss for words. Still wondering why that sailing part was necessary. If the hint was at least something like "When reinforcements come here before dawn, they are just right on time!" it could be humane! LOL



sailing was necessary to narrow done the timezone bit!
especially with the hint explicitly mentioning twilight, we knew it wasn't just morning, but sailor's/nautical twilight, which is when there are still stars in the sky. that's how I was able to find the precise timezone we needed to switch to (sadly found the egg just a couple seconds too late to post about it  wanted to share the info about the right timezone first)


----------



## cornimer

skweegee said:


> Exactly. Unfortunately I am already out of the running for the Golden Egg since I didn't get the math puzzle, so even if I got every other puzzle correct I'd still be down an egg. Anyone who has found all of the eggs and solved every puzzle correctly up to this point will already be ahead of me. However, I already got my Junimo Egg which was all I was going for anyway, so I'm perfectly fine with that!


I think the golden egg just goes to whoever was the first one to find an egg the most times? I don't think it matters if you got them all 

E.g. if I found 25 eggs and found 2 first, and you found 10 eggs but found 9 of them first, I think you'd win!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I was in the introductions board several times, and I had no intention to change the time because it was already done with a certain egg. Then again, it happened before 6 roamed in the forums.

I wonder why we didn't think to look there? I mean, if we'd all ditch the fact that all the community eggs couldn't be found in threads and only places that aren't in threads we would have found it sooner, but I guess since it was in a board it crossed our minds.

I congratulate @skweegee once more on finding one of the hardest eggs to find.


----------



## cornimer

Paperboy012305 said:


> I was in the introductions board several times, and I had no intention to change the time because it was already done with a certain egg. Then again, it happened before 6 roamed in the forums.
> 
> I wonder why we didn't think to look there? I mean, if we'd all ditch the fact that all the community eggs couldn't be found in threads and only places that aren't in threads we would have found it sooner, but I guess since it was in a board it crossed our minds.
> 
> I congratulate @skweegee once more on finding one of the hardest eggs to find.


from looking at this thread & my own conversations with people, people did check the introduction board, and people did change their timezone.....they just didn't check the introduction board while changing their timezone to 4:30-5:00am


----------



## xSuperMario64x

King Dorado said:


> please keep the open collaboration feature going forward!!
> i feel i've made some new friends sharing and asking for hints.  it made this feel like a holiday event, and not a cutthroat competition.


I second this, I usually get super stressed out during the egg hunt but this one has been an absolute blast!! I've never been able to say this about any egg hunt but I'm kinda sad it's over


----------



## Paperboy012305

cornimer said:


> from looking at this thread & my own conversations with people, people did check the introduction board, and people did change their timezone.....they just didn't check the introduction board while changing their timezone to 4:30-5:00am


Now I wonder who would've found it first if they knew to look in there.


----------



## tessa grace

Thank you to everyone who helped, wow!


----------



## King koopa

Well, I can tell you right now that I definitely won't get the golden egg because I didn't do all of the eggs
(Hopefully it's not viewed as a sin here to only do enough clues to get the egg you want then stop)


----------



## tessa grace

Is there a way I could get a direct link? The timezone thing isn't working on mobile for me for some reason.
Found, thanks all!!


----------



## BluebearL

Need two more eggs to reach my goal, somehow haven’t gotten 9 or 19. Must be overthinking it. Idk


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

cornimer said:


> from looking at this thread & my own conversations with people, people did check the introduction board, and people did change their timezone.....they just didn't check the introduction board while changing their timezone to 4:30-5:00am


I spent like two hours messing with the time zones, and while I don't remember if I ended up in the Introduction Board or not, my problem was that I was _convinced_ the horizon meant the banner up top because, "Oh, that represents the ground level; there's the grass and the tree and the sun rising, so that's the horizon, and there's nothing below that, because that would be below the horizon, so I don't need to waste time scrolling down the page." I spent more time than I ever wanted staring at those yellow abominations amidst a peaceful sunrise. Good to know the Egg was in the exact opposite location. 

I also accidentally found _two_ solo Eggs without meaning to while looking for Egg 6, and that's twice in my life I speedran the full spectrum of emotions thanks to eggs.


----------



## Minou

Congrats @skweegee for finding egg#6!  and also really impressed to all those figuring out the other clues. Some of them are so difficult! 
I'm really bad at these and was only able to find out a few clues/puzzles myself. Had a friend who nicely helped me find the answers to other ones. If anyone is still looking for help getting eggs PM me (edit @BluebearL you can PM me if you like for 9 and 19)
Here's hoping there will be more restocks of the spring egg for all the people that have missed it!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Minou said:


> Congrats @skweegee for finding egg#6!  and also really impressed to all those figuring out the other clues. Some of them are so difficult!
> I'm really bad at these and was only able to find out a few clues/puzzles myself. Had a friend who nicely helped me find the answers to other ones. If anyone is still looking for help getting eggs PM me (edit @BluebearL you can PM me if you like for 9 and 19)
> Here's hoping there will be more restocks of the spring egg for all the people that have missed it!


Yeah these were tough. I was able to only find three myself. The community ones were the rest thanks to this forum.


----------



## Rosch

tessa grace said:


> Is there a way I could get a direct link? The timezone thing isn't working on mobile for me for some reason.


I'll send it to you.

EDIT:
To those having trouble and simply want the direct link, please feel free to PM me. I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I also loved being able to work with others in this egg hunt. It was so much more fun. And it's not like people were straight up giving me the answers; hints were more than enough, and still somewhat of a challenge! I really hope future egg hunts are just like this.


----------



## amemome

i love egg hunts and had a blast collaborating. i do feel like there was less incentive to do the hunt solo since so many people were collaborating.


----------



## Paperboy012305

My turn to give out a positive review on the changes.

Honestly, before we could work together, I have had fun finding eggs all by myself. While there were a few hiccups on eggs I just couldn't find myself, I still had fun regardless.

Now, since we're allowed to share answers, I never thought it'd be fun that way either. At first, I didn't wanna work with anyone because I thought I'd be able to find them all myself. (Some of them I did) But after I realized a whole lot were hard to find I knew I had to cry for help, and boy am I glad I went this route. I probably would have ended up with only at least 10 eggs if I worked alone.
Who knows, they may reconsider this change again for next year's since it succeeded well.


----------



## Tiffany

Does anyone know how long we have after the event ends to spend our eggs?


----------



## toxapex

Was a bit busy this year but I got enough eggs to get the 2 colleggtibles I wanted  

Good hunt this year. GG's everyone


----------



## kikotoot

Chris said a post will be made after the event closes


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone know how long we have after the event ends to spend our eggs?


no idea yet, but probably at least a couple days, out of respect for those in differing time zones


----------



## Tiffany

LambdaDelta said:


> no idea yet, but probably at least a couple days, out of respect for those in differing time zones


thanks. i want to see how many eggs i have after the last puzzles are closed and idk if they do restocks once the event is over


----------



## Rio_

The good news is a kind soul helped me finish the solo clues  
The bad news is I'm only one egg away from being able to buy what I want, but all that's left is Puzzle clues 

ahhhghghghh only having one shot at the Puzzles is stressing me out  I'm too scared to take a wild guess but time is running out TT^TT


----------



## kiwikenobi

LambdaDelta said:


> Tiffany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how long we have after the event ends to spend our eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no idea yet, but probably at least a couple days, out of respect for those in differing time zones
Click to expand...




Jeremy said:


> corlee1289 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can staff confirm how long the eggs will be available for purchase? I would like to buy my eggs on Earth Day (Friday, April 22nd).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we could leave them available for that long.
Click to expand...

Several days, it looks like, probably.


----------



## tessa grace

Rio_ said:


> The good news is a kind soul helped me finish the solo clues
> The bad news is I'm only one egg away from being able to buy what I want, but all that's left is Puzzle clues
> 
> ahhhghghghh only having one shot at the Puzzles is stressing me out  I'm too scared to take a wild guess but time is running out TT^TT


If you need hints/help my pms are open


----------



## Tiffany

kiwikenobi said:


> Several days, it looks like, probably.


thank you!


----------



## Mars Adept

I think I’m finally done egg hunting. As fun as this was, I’m happy I won’t have to worry about missing out on eggs anymore.

(If anyone needs some last minute help, my conversations are open.)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xara said:


> i’ve literally been calling the spring bloom egg “the lettuce egg” with my friends.


is it not a lettuce egg though?? I like to call it my "beautiful cabbage"


----------



## Rio_

tessa grace said:


> If you need hints/help my pms are open



Some people have already helped me, but thank you so much for the offer!  This community is too kind 

If anyone needs last minute help, let me know and I will try my best to pay it forward ;~;


----------



## NovariusHaze

Well I got the fossil egg. I'm happy.


----------



## BluebearL

Will the spring bloom be getting a restock does anybody know? Really hoping to grab one


----------



## amemome

BluebearL said:


> Will the spring bloom be getting a restock does anybody know? Really hoping to grab one


all eggs get periodic restocks until staff says otherwise!


----------



## BluebearL

amemome said:


> all eggs get periodic restocks until staff says otherwise!


Awesome, good to know. Tysm!


----------



## corlee1289

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone know how long we have after the event ends to spend our eggs?


Jeremy (?) said at least until Friday, April 22nd as I wanted to buy my Spring Bloom egg on that day since it’s Earth Day :3


----------



## BrokenSanity

I can't wait to see who made clue 6.


----------



## toxapex

I'm curious to see the answer to that math puzzle. Struggled a lot with it before giving up... It's a neat idea but I'm definitely missing something because when I get most things to work there's always that one equation that doesn't add up


----------



## Rika092

OMG I need to solve one more puzzle egg in 15mins... this is so stressful...
does anyone wanna chat about egg 20 or 24? I want to be sure before I submit...

thanks for everyone's PMs! I do hope we've all guessed correctly <3
(phew, talk about adrenaline rush and the struggle of being in EST+15)


----------



## Stella-Io

These egg hunts remind me that I don't know all the functions & weird little things of this site that I would never normally come across


----------



## Paperboy012305

We're nearing the end of the egg hunt, can't wait to see the answers and who created them.


----------



## lana.

the fact that i was up until 4am and looked in the introduction board for egg 6, but wouldn’t have found it bc it was the wrong time... pain


----------



## a potato

Great job everyone!


----------



## Aniko

I found a fox


----------



## Foreverfox

I can’t wait to be mad about my wrong guess for 24 lol.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Let's bring on the answers!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Foreverfox said:


> I can’t wait to be mad about my wrong guess for 24 lol.


big mood


----------



## Mars Adept

I’m curious what the correct answer for the mirror is… In my whole time on Bell Tree I can only recall getting one or two of them right…


----------



## Jeremy

The egg hunt is now officially over! Please give us some time as we prepare the answers table. We'll also see who won this year's Golden Easter Egg!


----------



## RemMomori

Guys I think the event is over I found an egg but got the event id invalid error, smh


----------



## LambdaDelta

nah, just keep trying


----------



## xara

RemMomori said:


> Guys I think the event is over I found an egg but got the event id invalid error, smh


yeah, the event ended 21 minutes ago.


----------



## jiny

if i miss another spring bloom restock im gonna cry ;__;


----------



## Jeremy

We have a tie for most amount of eggs found first! So we're calculating the winner of the golden egg based on the time spent finding them (as explained in the egg hunt announcement thread). This should be ready with the answers table soon, but we will likely not have the egg totals for the final 3 puzzles until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jeremy

The answers are now posted


And the winner of the Golden Easter Egg is...



Spoiler: Golden Easter Egg



Looking at the users who found an egg first, there's a tie, which means we have to look at the time spent to find the eggs, as explained in the egg hunt announcement thread.


Spoiler: And the tie is between...



At three eggs each, the tie is between, ~Kilza~ and BungoTheElf.


Spoiler: And the winner is...



3. ~Kilza~ = 00:00:51
9. ~Kilza~ = 00:00:49
11. ~Kilza~ = 00:01:43
12. BungoTheElf = 00:02:32
26. BungoTheElf = 00:02:15
27. BungoTheElf = 00:29:44

Congratulations *~Kilza~*!









We'll finish distributing puzzle and bonus egg currency tomorrow. The answers table will also be completed once we finish going through those three puzzles. The collectibles will be sold through the week, with restocks happening now and then.

Everyone did a great job at finding all of the clues, especially #6 at the very end! I don't know who wrote that one!


----------



## Paperboy012305

OMG! Congrats to ~Kilza~! I always knew I had it in you.


----------



## ~Kilza~

lmao, how. how did I get the Golden Egg. Just...how.


----------



## amemome

Congrats @~Kilza~!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

~Kilza~ said:


> lmao, how. how did I get the Golden Egg. Just...how.


Because you actually tried, that's how.


----------



## duckvely

congrats @~Kilza~ !!


----------



## Firesquids

@~Kilza~  Wooo congrats!


----------



## aericell

congrats @~Kilza~ !


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats, @~Kilza~ !


----------



## seliph

Paperboy012305 said:


> Because you actually tried, that's how.


this ain't it chief, people who didn't win gold didn't not try!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Congratulations @~Kilza~  !!!! I count this as a win for the Poliwags


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Yay! @~Kilza~ Good jobie!!


----------



## a potato

~Kilza~ said:


> lmao, how. how did I get the Golden Egg. Just...how.


Congrats!! So happy for you.


----------



## LadyDestani

Congrats @~Kilza~ !

Thank you to the staff and to everyone participating in the Egg Hunt! Everyone was so kind and willing to help!


----------



## LambdaDelta

congrats, kilza, but also congrats to lynn for managing to force a tie


----------



## NovariusHaze

Congrats @~Kilza~!


----------



## Aniko

Good Job~Kilza~! congratulations!


----------



## RemMomori

Congrats on a good egg hunt this year everyone! Shoutout to @Paperboy012305 and @Hyrule4life who helped me find some eggs with clues! An additional shoutout to @Croconaw who told me how to DM people! Happy egg hunt （＾Ｏ＾☆♪


----------



## tiffanistarr

so @Jeremy made that cursed ass clue


----------



## Paperboy012305

seliph said:


> this ain't it chief, people who didn't win gold didn't not try!


I do not understand this.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Congrats kilza!! And thanks staff for the interesting event.


----------



## amemome

Jeremy said:


> Everyone did a great job at finding all of the clues, especially #6 at the very end! I don't know who wrote that one!


it was you...


----------



## Rosch

For Egg 24, I answered "Big Pokey", because that's the specific name for that kind of Pokey (the one with the flower on its head). I hope it's considered correct.

Also, congrats to @~Kilza~ !!!


----------



## Bluebellie

Wooo congrats ~Kilza~!


----------



## BungoTheElf

~Kilza~ said:


> lmao, how. how did I get the Golden Egg. Just...how.


ggs you found those eggs FAST LOL

congrats on the golden egg!!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Rosch said:


> For Egg 24, I answered "Big Pokey", because that's the specific name for that kind of Pokey (the one with the flower on its head). I hope it's considered correct.
> 
> Also, congrats to @~Kilza~ !!!


I'm almost certain that can count, because it does have the word "Pokey" in it.


----------



## tessa grace

Yay kilza!! Congrats


----------



## LambdaDelta

Rosch said:


> For Egg 24, I answered "Big Pokey", because that's the specific name for that kind of Pokey (the one with the flower on its head). I hope it's considered correct.


tbh there actually do seem to be pokeys with flowers, though the render used for editing seems to be of a big pokey

(I answered big pokey too, so I'm also hoping that it'll count. I don't see why not though)


----------



## Foreverfox

Nice win, @~Kilza~! Somehow, I knew it'd be you! Congrats! Enjoy that golden egg!


----------



## Newbiemayor

Rosch said:


> For Egg 24, I answered "Big Pokey", because that's the specific name for that kind of Pokey (the one with the flower on its head). I hope it's considered correct.
> 
> Also, congrats to @~Kilza~ !!!


Imma riot if it ain't  that's a big pokey


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Congrats on the Golden Egg!! @~Kilza~  those are some fast, well-trained fingers lol


----------



## Aniko

For #5 I watched that thread several times and missed that black egg 


 again!!! I always miss that one!


----------



## airpeaches

hey congrats kilza! thank you staff for the egg hunt<3 so fun as always!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Aniko said:


> For #5 I watched that thread several times and missed that black egg View attachment 438164 again!!! I always miss that one!


Watch someone in the next egg hunt get trolled by this pseudo egg.


----------



## cornimer

Congrats ~Kilza~ !!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

seliph said:


> this ain't it chief, people who didn't win gold didn't not try!





Paperboy012305 said:


> I do not understand this.


Just trying is not why someone won. Lots of people tried. Lots of people tried very hard, but they did not all win. So it wasn't the trying that caused one person to win. That's what was meant, I believe.


----------



## Bluebellie

Jeremy said:


> The answers are now posted
> 
> 
> And the winner of the Golden Easter Egg is...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Golden Easter Egg
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the users who found an egg first, there's a tie, which means we have to look at the time spent to find the eggs, as explained in the egg hunt announcement thread.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the tie is between...
> 
> 
> 
> At three eggs each, the tie is between, ~Kilza~ and BungoTheElf.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the winner is...
> 
> 
> 
> 3. ~Kilza~ = 00:00:51
> 9. ~Kilza~ = 00:00:49
> 11. ~Kilza~ = 00:01:43
> 12. BungoTheElf = 00:02:32
> 26. BungoTheElf = 00:02:15
> 27. BungoTheElf = 00:29:44
> 
> Congratulations *~Kilza~*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll finish distributing puzzle and bonus egg currency tomorrow. The answers table will also be completed once we finish going through those three puzzles. The collectibles will be sold through the week, with restocks happening now and then.
> 
> Everyone did a great job at finding all of the clues, especially #6 at the very end! I don't know who wrote that one!


“The collectibles will be sold through the week, with restocks happening now and then.”

NOW….and then. Will we have one now?
Or is that meaning occasionally?  Is there a reason I should not sleep right NOW?


----------



## LambdaDelta

also, I have to say I'm rather surprised how few people got the passport and sasha puzzles right (relative to the amount of people that solved most of the other clues, I mean)


----------



## Paperboy012305

kiwikenobi said:


> Just trying is not why someone won. Lots of people tried. Lots of people tried very hard, but they did not all win. So it wasn't the trying that caused one person to win. That's what was meant, I believe.


Oh, well in that case, it was the luck of the draw that made Kilza win. Or if it still isn't the case, I don't know what is.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2022

In other news, I now have enough eggs to buy the Spring Bloom and Splat Egg. Restock when?


----------



## Aniko

I knew #17 was related to Mario Kart 8, I even watched that thread!


----------



## Mokuren

Oh can we still find egg6? It was in the middle of the night but I can't find it really even with time set to 5 am


----------



## Dunquixote

Rosch said:


> For Egg 24, I answered "Big Pokey", because that's the specific name for that kind of Pokey (the one with the flower on its head). I hope it's considered correct.
> 
> Also, congrats to @~Kilza~ !!!



Oh no. I just put pokey down ><. i had no idea there were two different ones


----------



## seliph

everyone saying they were gonna hunt down egg 6's creator for sport real quiet now


----------



## Asarena

Dunquixote said:


> Oh no. I just put pokey down ><. i had no idea there were two different ones


I feel like Pokey and Big Pokey will probably both be considered correct. From what I can tell both can have flowers, and they did say similar variations would be accepted


----------



## amemome

seliph said:


> everyone saying they were gonna hunt down egg 6's creator for sport real quiet now


my pitchforks are still out and ready. where'd everyone else go?


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I'm not taking on Gandalf!!


----------



## Mokuren

Nooo the event is over! Not a chance I would be awake at 3am to get egg 6 T-T


----------



## amemome

amemome said:


> based jeremy!! based jeremy!!
> eternal gratitude


i also take this back. no gratitude. no based jeremy. bad bad bad.


----------



## Zerous

Congrats @~Kilza~ and @BungoTheElf !!

Also, its always annoying to see that you were on the right thread for a couple eggs, but just missed the post/page it was on  at least I know to look for longer next time!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Was it big pokey? I put big pokey idk if it counts. Because the flower


----------



## Mokuren

I also put big pokey because of the flower xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Also Jeremy I haven’t taken it back I’m sending you off to sea bye bye


----------



## BrokenSanity

Jeremy said:


> especially #6 at the very end! I don't know who wrote that one!


Either your bluffing that you made clue 6 or your trying to cover up for Chris who I'm convinced made egg 6 
That squid emoji was a clue the whole time, squids live in the ocean and the clue we got had something to do with sailors, sailors sail across the ocean.
but he was trying to catch us off guard with him keep talking about eating eggs.


----------



## Franny

i thought the pokeys spikes were ears so i guessed judd


i also havent had an eye exam in 4 years


----------



## xara

huge congratulatons on winning the golden egg, @~Kilza~! you always go so hard during tbt events… proud of you. 

lowkey took an L with puzzles #24 and #28, but i still managed to complete my 2022 egg hunt lineup and got all the eggs i wanted (thanks to the help of a couple users haha), so i’m not mad! good job, everyone!

jumping on the “changes praise” train as well for a moment, i really enjoyed and appreciated being able to work with others! i stuck with the same group of people in terms of shooting ideas back and forth, trying to find eggs and solve puzzles, etc, but i had a lot of fun helping people outside my group as well — i believe i helped over 40 people in general, which makes me feel good and is something i’m proud of! i definitely need a month-long rest after all the socializing i did lmao, but i still had a lot of fun. 

the only thing i _didn’t_ like about this egg hunt (besides clue #6 lmao) is how the puzzles worked. i definitely hope we go back to how it was before where we had to type the puzzle’s answer in a box and redeem it that way (while also being allowed multiple tries) for the next hunt. i understand it was to keep some competitiveness to the event, but still… definitely prefer the old way haha. 

i had a lot of fun hunting eggs with ya’ll, and as always, thank you staff for taking the time to torture entertain us and host lovely events for us . now if you’ll excuse me… i need to go start recovering from all the eggcitement.

also @Jeremy, you’re wrong af for egg #6. expect to hear from my therapist.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Am I the only one sane enough to not go against Jeremy?

Oh, I am? Ok...


----------



## Dinosaurz

Paperboy012305 said:


> Am I the only one sane enough to not go against Jeremy?
> 
> Oh, I am? Ok...


He only has my address and full name what’s he gonna do about it!!!


----------



## Emolga59

Paperboy012305 said:


> Am I the only one sane enough to not go against Jeremy?
> 
> Oh, I am? Ok...


Its literally just a joke chill tf out lol


----------



## Verecund

Congrats Kilza!

I was so close to finding some of the other ones! I literally hovered over the description for the Wii remote throwing thread while I was searching for #11 just to read it but I didn't click on it because I didn't make the connection somehow. :P I also looked in the Neighbourly games thread but only looked at the first page, and I was looking in the museum today and scrolled right past the 'draw the user above you' thread multiple times. I'd also looked for money spending threads but didn't check the Pocket Camp thread. Dang. :P On the other hand, it was a nice surprise to see that I was the first to get #8! :D

Also, did anyone else see Isabelle for #24? The more I looked at it, the more convinced I was:


Spoiler: I mean, worse things have been done with these before, right?












I also had no idea that that desert cactus monster had a name


----------



## deana

Congrats ~Kilza~!!

I was able to find 14*/21 of the solo/puzzle eggs on my own, which combined with the community eggs is enough to buy the eggs I want from the event so I am pretty happy with that! I also definitely knew the answer for egg 20 but I didn't know if it would be ACNH20, v20, or just 20. The fact that it was literally egg #20 probably should have been a clue 

Now if we could just get some more of those lovely spring bloom eggs in the shop please


----------



## Aniko

I missed two that I could have found easily if I had payed attention to all the thread 
I was not even close for the others.
Anyway, not too bad considering I'm not the smartest or the fastest and chose to do it solo. 
(I've never seen so many ppl get over 20 eggs )
I guess next year it will be way harder like it used to be. hehehe 
(remember when only 15 ppl could find them...)
Thanks for the event


----------



## Laudine

For anyone wondering about #24, I'll accept both Pokey and Big Pokey! 

I'll start egging correct answers later tonight

This was the render I used by the way:


Spoiler


----------



## xara

Laudine said:


> For anyone wondering about #24, I'll accept both Pokey and Big Pokey!
> 
> I'll start egging correct answers later tonight


so i’m not taking an L on #24 after all...  you’re the best, @Laudine. <3


----------



## Merielle

Congrats @~Kilza~!!   Great work to both you and @BungoTheElf!

Thank you staff for hosting another lovely egg hunt!!  I also really enjoyed the changes made to the hunt this year—getting to work with and help others was a lot of fun!  I feel like there was a really great sense of community spirit with this event. c: The new egg collectibles are all beautiful too!  The Paradise Planning one is my personal favorite; I really love the colors.  I'm definitely in support of more restocks though, eheh.  
I also hope the egg decorating contest, or any sort of similar little side-contest, will return next year.  They're always a blast and I love seeing what everyone comes up with!  I've been hoping to up my game from the first egg I decorated on here, too. (ง •̀ᴗ•́)ง

Finally, I'm just thrilled that I managed to be the first to get #28!!  _So_ glad I ran with my gut instinct on that one.

Now... all that's left is to find out who wrote clue #6...


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, so I should have at least 15 eggs left to spend then

though unless all 3 of the last puzzles are somehow <100 people solved for, I suppose the extras don't matter much anymore at this point for me


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Thanks so much everyone! This is such a wonderful community  I loved having a more collaborative option and I think it made the event much more fun and accessible for everyone (while still giving some rewards for those wanting a challenge)

Special thanks to @amemome , @Bluebellie , and @Dunquixote  for their indispensable assistance 

Great job everyone, and thanks for another amazingly well organized and executed event, TBT staff!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Laudine said:


> For anyone wondering about #24, I'll accept both Pokey and Big Pokey!
> 
> I'll start egging correct answers later tonight


A saint is what you are.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Laudine said:


> For anyone wondering about #24, I'll accept both Pokey and Big Pokey!
> 
> I'll start egging correct answers later tonight


can you repeat it in red?


----------



## Laudine

LambdaDelta said:


> can you repeat it in red?



*"Both Pokey and Big-"

"I will accept Big-"*

Sorry the Game Master wouldn't let me, turns out the correct answer is just Pokey after all 

(before anyone gets heart attack I'm just kidding, this is a reference from visual novel called Umineko. Pictured in my signature as well  )


----------



## skarmoury

Congrats @~Kilza~ !! Enjoy your new golden egg! 
and @BungoTheElf you put up a good fight and we’re proud of you!! 

Thank you for another successful egg hunt, it was really something fun! The race to be the first per clue is something new and refreshing, because it acknowledges a whole lot of people compared to just the golden egg winner, and I think that’s nice. I‘m glad to at least be up there on the OP for solving the logging off clue, yay! Another off the TBT bucket list.

All the help was really nice, I opted to share hints over just posting the answers directly because I know there’s some satisfaction to seeing the egg all on your own! Regardless, I think everyone put a lot of commendable effort into the hunt (especially that damn egg 6, I’m pressing charges /jk), so I hope everyone gets their desired egg collectibles.

Until next year, Zipper! 

Also I wonder if Jingle will refund me for that 1 bell I sent. jk


----------



## BrokenSanity

So, Jeremy
How much fun did you have watching everyone look for #6?


----------



## Merielle

skarmoury said:


> Also I wonder if Jingle will refund me for that 1 bell I sent. jk


For #5, I donated 1 bell to Zipper and confessed "my sin is overthinking this clue".  Who knows what dark machinations I've unwittingly funded.


----------



## Laudine

Merielle said:


> For #5, I donated 1 bell to Zipper and confessed "my sin is overthinking this clue".  Who knows what dark machinations I've unwittingly funded.



You're funding more Zippertrosity for the next Easter event banners. Thank you for your generosity! *pockets bell*


----------



## tessa grace

Laudine said:


> For anyone wondering about #24, I'll accept both Pokey and Big Pokey!
> 
> I'll start egging correct answers later tonight
> 
> This was the render I used by the way:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438173


istg thats the exact photo i sent my group i was working with we were all genius


----------



## Dunquixote

Thank you mods for another fun easter egg and your hard work. I had a lot more fun with these new rules, though personally i felt like i still got a little stressed since i tried as long as possible to try to figure out the answers on my own. I really enjoyed seeing everyone helping/offering to each other and not just friends either . Showed me again what a great community we have here—not that I have forgot or anything . I’m glad to have been back in time for this hunt ; always impressed by the collectible designs you all come up with.


----------



## amemome

Laudine said:


> For anyone wondering about #24, I'll accept both Pokey and Big Pokey!
> 
> I'll start egging correct answers later tonight
> 
> This was the render I used by the way:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 438173


ahhh I knew it!! i whipped up a comparison image and that's the exact render i used!


----------



## skweegee

Congrats on getting the Golden Egg @~Kilza~ ! And thank you to @amemome for helping me figure out the rest of the eggs!

Glad to hear that big pokey is being accepted as well since that's the answer I submitted! Not quite sure yet what I'm going to do with my remaining eggs though, perhaps I'll buy a few more to fill up the first row of my lineup since I'm not quite liking what I have going on with it at the moment.

Edit: Never mind, I figured out exactly what I want to do with my lineup using my remaining eggs right after I posted this!


----------



## Mars Adept

Despite all the chaos, particularly from this being a new format, I’m really happy we got to work together this year. Had it been independent searching like it usually is, I think I would’ve gotten Eggs 4 and 16 still, but not much else.

My teammate was @That Marshal Fangirl , who, with their other friend(s)/teammate(s), compiled a really useful and convenient document for egg locations and some puzzle guesses on top of that. In addition, @xSuperMario64x gave me the answers for 25 and 27. You guys were amazing teammates and I’m grateful for all your help. Thank you!

From there, I decided to message the document to some people I saw on the thread who needed help. Some people also messaged me, whom I also helped. I told them the document wasn’t mine though and that all credit went to my friends, because I didn’t want any confusion about anything.

Also, thank you staff for a fun event! Here’s to another egg hunt!

(With that said, please no more desktop-exclusive eggs. I’m a mobile user and wasn’t able to get 22 the normal way.)


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Merielle said:


> For #5, I donated 1 bell to Zipper and confessed "my sin is overthinking this clue".  Who knows what dark machinations I've unwittingly funded.


I was extremely close to doing this as well, so kudos for doing what I was too cowardly to do.


----------



## Vsmith

~Kilza~ said:


> lmao, how. how did I get the Golden Egg. Just...how.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Plume

I'll admit I was skeptical about the new format, but it was actually fun.
It was nice to find most of the eggs for a change. There's no way I could have done it on my own.


----------



## Alienfish

Seems it expired for me european person rip. Great work findong 6 though eventually, another timezone clue was evil tho haha


----------



## ```

Congratulations to @~Kilza~ for winning the golden egg and to @amemome for helping me solve the clues that I was stumped on! This Easter egg hunt was fun and it's also my most favorite TBT Easter Egg Hunt. What an egg-cellent journey it was to find the eggs!


----------



## michealsmells

Thank you for accepting Big Pokey! I was about to cry if I was Too Specific.
Absolutely heartbroken about Egg #20 though. I put "Version 2", because it's technically correct and removes the decimal, but that isn't in the right format of just "20"
Hope that doesn't cost me a Ladybug egg... hope I get a Ladybug egg...

This event was so, so fun though. I love the new rules! The only things I didn't like about this event were Clue 6 (who tf knows what nautical twilight is without being told the words nautical twilight Jeremy) and the typo rule. But even then- Clue 6 was fun to tackle as a community in just how ridiculously difficult it was (and easy to find once we were given the second clue), and from a moderation standpoint, the typo rule probably cuts back oodles of work yall would otherwise have to do- soo I can't actually be upset.

Putting our heads together as a community was so fun! Thank you Kira my moose friend off bell tree who helped with quite a few eggs. Thank you @BetsySundrop who explained the egg puzzle to a point where it could be solved. Thank you @~Kilza~ , @KittenNoir , and @JemAC  for help on any egg that absolutely broke my brain. Thank you to everyone who posted community egg answers or hints in this thread! Especially to @skweegee of course. And thank you TBT staff! We wouldn't have such fun and engaging events without you guys and I really appreciate all of the work you do.

Ok ramble victory speech over, I'm craving some deviled eggs after that hunt


----------



## Newbiemayor

Ahh a Big Zokey


----------



## Rosch

Aside from the annual egg hunt, can we have a Zipper Photoshop contest next time? It would be interesting to see Zipper monstrosities.

Or maybe this Halloween. PLEASE, I BEG OF YOU!!!!!! I'm dead serious.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

When can we redeem our eggs until? And when is the spring blossom restocking? I've been checking constantly, but not seen one of the very few restocks...


----------



## Paperboy012305

Sloom Lagoon said:


> When can we redeem our eggs until? And when is the spring blossom restocking? I've been checking constantly, but not seen one of the very few restocks...


I second this, I don't wanna stay up all night to no avail of a restock.


----------



## Mokuren

The real hunt is the restock game!


----------



## S.J.

Thank you staff for another great event, and my first TBT Egg Hunt!  All of the eggs are stunning, as are the various Zipper forms on the banner. 

Congratulations to everyone who was fastest to solve a clue and to Kilza for the amazing Golden Egg victory! 

And, thank you to the people who helped me solve the clues I couldn't find, @JemAC @xara and @xSuperMario64x ! You are all the best, and I appreciate your help so much!


----------



## BluebearL

Congrats to Kilza! Props to you on your problem solving skills, enjoy the egg.

Huge shoutout to everyone who helped me out, I really appreciate it. Had fun solving a few of them by myself as well.

Happy Easter everyone!!!


----------



## mogyay

congrats kilza!! had some insane times for those puzzles, well deserved!!! also congrats to @BungoTheElf , so close next year will defo be ur year, i feel it

shout out to my egg friends who are forever smarter than me (null + ev) and also ty staff for putting this on, i do kinda miss the old format but this is probably a good solution for all the issues with the previous easter hunts so hopefully it was a little less stressful for everyone


----------



## Flyffel

I thought I could rest now but I might have to ring up a therapist for egg 6 first. 

Jokes aside thank you to the staff and the members who helped each other for the event and congratulations Kilza!

Now back to my thesis lmao


----------



## ~Kilza~

I still don't really know what to say. I did not expect winning the Golden Egg at all. I knew I had gotten egg 3 first (hard not to know when you're the only non-Jeremy/Chris person with an egg, lmao), I thought I might have been able to get one of eggs 9/11 first since they both clicked with me right away, but I didn't think I got both, and the only other egg I was quick to get was egg 21, which I figured I just missed out on based on the leaderboard egg amounts. Even then, I wouldn't have thought 3 would be enough to tie for first, nor that I'd end up with the speed tiebreaker! It really is surreal.

I managed to get a perfect 28/28 eggs this time around, though I definitely benefited from the changes to the event and absolutely could not have done it alone. I'm thankful to everybody who helped me out when I reached out to ask for hints, and I'm glad I was able to help most of you out in return! I loved seeing the camaraderie in this thread and how willing people were to help out one another with all of the clues. It truly was amazing to see and I'm glad I could play a small part in that!



BungoTheElf said:


> ggs you found those eggs FAST LOL
> 
> congrats on the golden egg!!!


You did very well! You definitely earned that tie, and honestly, in the split-second moment before I opened that final spoiler tag, I thought it was going to be you who got the Golden Egg. I'll be rooting for you to win the Golden Egg next year, since you deserve to win it!

I also want to give a shoutout to both @seliph and @Asarena for finding 2 eggs first. Great job, you two! It's honestly impressive to see 22 different users find an egg first (including @skweegee with the dreaded egg 6) as well! It's really nice that it wasn't dominated by just a couple of people and it shows that many different users are capable of figuring these clues out right away and potentially getting the Golden Egg under this ruleset!

Also, I'm shocked I actually called my shot last year:


~Kilza~ said:


> That said, surely I'll learn from my mistakes and next year's egg hunt will be my year.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I really enjoyed the collaborative spirit of this egg hunt! The only change I wish for is that puzzles could go back to the old way of entering codes until you figure out the right one. I missed an egg because I input the wrong answer and couldn't change it even though I realized my mistake before the deadline (I would have been more careful if I'd known I couldn't change it when there was still time left).

Overall, it was really fun, though! Not feeling like I had to keep my discoveries a secret was much less stressful, and getting to discuss things with others was fun and enabled more people to get more eggs!

Now to wait for the next restock. ^o^;>


----------



## Snowesque

Congrats egg-grabbers! 

Also, @staff, if possible could some late night/early morning restocks happen for the spring/any eggs?
I can only access the forum quite late unfortunately.


----------



## skarmoury

~Kilza~ said:


> It's really nice that it wasn't dominated by just a couple of people and it shows that many different users are capable of figuring these clues out right away and potentially getting the Golden Egg under this ruleset!


I agree! Knowing and acknowledging that there are so many other people who are also quick to find the clues is a really refreshing view on the egg hunt. I really enjoyed this format of picking the golden egg winner and having bonus points for the rest who got first on each clue.


----------



## Mars Adept

Maybe Kilza won the Golden Egg because of the Golden Sun!

(… Bad pun aside, congratulations on your win! I had a feeling you would be the winner!  )


----------



## JellyBeans

congrats kilza on the win!! that's some serious speed lmao, i'm not sure my brain works that fast (except my one lucky moment with 21, i'm so glad i managed to get one egg first!!). also congrats to bungo for triggering a tie situation!
i definitely agree that although the idea of team egg hunting threw me at first, it was so nice to have other people to bounce ideas off of, plus it meant i got wayy more eggs than i usually would so i can afford everything i want and more! i would like to see puzzles go back to the way they were before, i think i much prefer having multiple shots at finding the answer, plus this means if it suddenly clicks you can change your trail of thinking completely

thanks again staff for such a fun event!! (except you jeremy. you know what you did.)


----------



## Chris

BrokenSanity said:


> That squid emoji was a clue the whole time, squids live in the ocean and the clue we got had something to do with sailors, sailors sail across the ocean.
> but he was trying to catch us off guard with him keep talking about eating eggs.


Nah, I just like squids. I always use an on-theme emoji during events but I didn't like how the "" looked with my current aesthetic, so I went with the squid based on the Splat Egg and the matching splatted avatar @Laudine kindly made for me. 

I make a point of interacting a lot with members during events because it's a good opportunity to get to know people within the community better. It's actually my favourite part about helping to run events on TBT! But I won't ever say anything immediately useful; it's just banter.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

so I see that Chris is a big fan of my threads lol 


also many congrats to ~Kilza~ for getting the coveted golden egg! you really did call it last year, this was your year!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

new restock has happened!


----------



## Mars Adept

Good to see I got online at just the right time for a Spring Egg! My instincts were telling me a restock might happen, haha.


----------



## kiwikenobi

My eggs, at last. They’re so beautiful. ^_^


----------



## Rosch

Finally got both eggs! 
Been refreshing the shop every 5 minutes.


----------



## Shellzilla_515

I finally got the spring bloom egg! Logging on at 5:45 in the morning definitely has its perks. I think a part of my life is now complete.


----------



## VillageDweller

I missed getting the last Spring Bloom Egg in that restock by like 30 seconds.

I always like coming back to TBT for the Egg Hunt, I look forward to it. I think these changes on the whole were good - allowing everyone to work with each other made it a lot more fun and IMO probably got more people involved than might have previously. I also think it was a good idea to give the Golden Egg for the person who got the most clues first, congrats to @~Kilza~ . Thank you to @oak, @xara and @BungoTheElf for helping me out, Bungo you got so close!

That being said, some of these clues were HARD and I think purely working by yourself would have been very difficult in this hunt. Egg 6 seems impossible without that hint. I WAS super happy I managed to find it myself though, when I went back into the thread after getting it @skweegee had already posted the method! 

Last thing to point out, was this:


Zipper T. Bunny said:


> *Community Clue*: A community clue is like a solo clue in that it's hidden somewhere on TBT.


They specified it was on TBT! Checking all of those other sites for nothing.


----------



## Holla

Darn, ended up with 2 wrong including the only one that would have qualified for a bonus egg. Now I’m one short for another Splat Egg. Them’s the breaks.


----------



## daringred_

wait, i actually found one of them first- that's wild ahdjfksks.


----------



## Milleram

Yes! I finally got my Jumino egg!! 

Thanks to the staff for a fun event.


----------



## Bekaa

Chris said:


> Nah, I just like squids. I always use an on-theme emoji during events but I didn't like how the "" looked with my current aesthetic, so I went with the squid based on the Splat Egg and the matching splatted avatar @Laudine kindly made for me.
> 
> I make a point of interacting a lot with members during events because it's a good opportunity to get to know people within the community better. It's actually my favourite part about helping to run events on TBT! But I won't ever say anything immediately useful; it's just banter.


I thoroughly enjoy your banter, Chris. In fact, the friendly smack talk is one of my favorite parts about these games.

as for the bunny, you’re correct, doesn’t quite work for you!


----------



## michealsmells

I actually got the egg for #20 wh

Cross my fingers I get at least one (1) bonus egg so I can get that Ladybug egg! I mean gosh, less than 100 people had to find at least one of the eggs right? Riiiight?


----------



## Hat'

so i changed my time zone for the 6th egg but didn't get the 23rd one, i'm so dumb


----------



## Holla

michealsmells said:


> I actually got the egg for #20 wh
> 
> Cross my fingers I get at least one (1) bonus egg so I can get that Ladybug egg! I mean gosh, less than 100 people had to find at least one of the eggs right? Riiiight?



I’m hoping for a bonus egg as well. So far it’s only Egg 8 that qualifies for a bonus and I got that one wrong. There are still the last 3 puzzle eggs that need to be tallied (I only got 2 of those right) so fingers crossed.


----------



## MasterM64

Congratulations @~Kilza~ !


----------



## JellyBeans

ohh man i'm just realising i should've taken the '2.0' puzzle more literally - who let the 2.0 update be released the same year as animal crossings 20 year anniversary?? i thought it was talking about that (because obviously everyone was so hype for that..) 
sorry team!


----------



## Bluebellie

Do we know when the last day to redeem points is? I’m still hoping to catch a restock


----------



## Franny

awaiting a spring bloom restock cause i bought one but i kind of want another, or at least another junimo


----------



## Mutti

Thank you to the staff and everyone involved in creating this egg hunt, i had such a great time searching and also getting to know more people on here by working together and being able to have the confidence to speak to people and ask for help with an egg!

egg 6 and restocks will both always be my enemies!



 until next time Zipper!


----------



## Antonio

Well, I am satisfied. I just want to thank the staff for hearing about people's suggestion to work together, and allowing us to work in private teams and giving us awesome community suggestions as well. This has to be my favorite egg hunt, yet.


----------



## Mutti

Bluebellie said:


> Do we know when the last day to redeem points is? I’m still hoping to catch a restock


Im sure it is Friday!


----------



## Franny

Antonio said:


> Well, I am satisfied. I just want to thank the staff for hearing about people's suggestion to work together, and allowing us to work in private teams and giving us awesome community suggestions as well. This has to be my favorite egg hunt, yet.


i agree, i liked being able to work together. it's so hard for me to find them by myself so working together really helped. also i feel like this brings the community together more


----------



## Sheep Villager

I just want to know if I was the only one looking at threads about Stephen Kings IT for egg number 7.
That's where my clown self went after it wasn't in TOS or rules.


----------



## amemome

there are still a couple of spring bloom eggs in the shop!


----------



## Franny

amemome said:


> there are still a couple of spring bloom eggs in the shop!


THANKYOU OMG


----------



## Roxxy

amemome said:


> there are still a couple of spring bloom eggs in the shop!


Tysm! I am so grateful


----------



## airpeaches

amemome said:


> there are still a couple of spring bloom eggs in the shop!


THANK YOU!  I've been checking all morning and nearly missed this ahh


----------



## amemome

there are a couple more junimos!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just got on the forums to find out they are sold out again!

I really gotta catch the next one.


----------



## moo_nieu

i had a lot of fun, thanks for another event!  i hope we can work together in future hunts as well


----------



## Franny

Paperboy012305 said:


> I just got on the forums to find out they are sold out again!
> 
> I really gotta catch the next one.


this restock lasted for a bit so i'm sure the next ones will too! i believe in you


----------



## Valzed

I was actually proud of myself for getting a Puzzle Clue correct on my own. I always get them wrong. While I wasn't able to participate as much as I normally I do, I had fun seeing everyone working together on the Community Clues. I really hope we keep them. Thank you again to those who helped me with them!


----------



## BetsySundrop

amemome said:


> there are still a couple of spring bloom eggs in the shop!



Oof...I missed it again! Lol...


----------



## xSuperMario64x

question, how do you guys save the individual zipper pic off of the forum banner? I've been trying to do it and I cant lol. really want to save that zippokey for old times sake


----------



## amemome

xSuperMario64x said:


> question, how do you guys save the individual zipper pic off of the forum banner? I've been trying to do it and I cant lol. really want to save that zippokey for old times sake






i realized it's easier to send it than explain how to get it...

The rest of them (i believe?!):


Spoiler: zipper mods


----------



## CometCatcher

BetsySundrop said:


> Oof...I missed it again! Lol...



Same! I have missed every one so far, by a longshot. Oof.


----------



## Mokuren

Got both eggs! I reqlly hope to grab a ladybug egg as well but that is only possible if there is another extra egg for one of the puzzles. I have hope for puzzle 20 xD


----------



## Flyffel

amemome said:


> View attachment 438209
> i realized it's easier to send it than explain how to get it...
> 
> The rest of them (i believe?!):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: zipper mods


Wait are the file names "official"? lmao


----------



## amemome

Flyffel said:


> Wait are the file names "official"? lmao


I believe so... you'd have to check with @Laudine though.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Will there be tbt exchanges for left over eggs since we can't donate them?


----------



## Megaroni

I honestly hope that even if future egg hunts aren't as collaborative that we at least continue having the community eggs. Those were really fun to do with everyone


----------



## Bluebellie

I finally caught a restock! I was able to purchase two spring bloom eggs, and spend all my eggs. I’m happy.

Thank you so much for the fun event! I usually keep to myself and lurk around, but this event had me messaging everyone. I want to thank all of those who helped me! Because of you, I was also able to help some others


----------



## Tiffany

Rosch said:


> For Egg 24, I answered "Big Pokey", because that's the specific name for that kind of Pokey (the one with the flower on its head). I hope it's considered correct.
> 
> Also, congrats to @~Kilza~ !!!


i also said big pokey and i got the egg

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2022

congrats @kilza! i wish they could've given both of you the golden egg. as well as the person who solved egg 6. i also wish i could give someone the extra eggs ill have once i spned mine cause i will have a couple left over.


----------



## Alienfish

Still a bit salty I couldn't redeem egg #6 because dumb timezones.. please staff make it EU/Minor Asia friendly next time? Or maybe extend the hours since it was a community egg after all.

But 25 eggs I'm glad so I can probably get stuff!

Also I looooved the I Spy chessboard clue, more like that. I have to say looking back 8 was clever too but it would probably help if we had some more concrete values/less abstract poetry to work with lol!

All in all, fun event and I liked your new take/rules on it


----------



## jiny

bfksksnddj i missed the restock  hopefully i can catch another one today so i can have my birthday date on my spring bloom egg


----------



## Justin

Flyffel said:


> Wait are the file names "official"? lmao


All Zipperstrosity names are Canon.

Sadly, my idea for Pokker was rejected.


----------



## Antonio

what do I do with my extra eggs


----------



## DaisyFan

I would like to say thank you for hosting this event! Plus, congratulations to the winners of the golden egg! Well done!


----------



## Alex10

Alienfish said:


> Still a bit salty I couldn't redeem egg #6 because dumb timezones.. please staff make it EU/Minor Asia friendly next time? Or maybe extend the hours since it was a community egg after all.
> 
> But 25 eggs I'm glad so I can probably get stuff!
> 
> Also I looooved the I Spy chessboard clue, more like that. I have to say looking back 8 was clever too but it would probably help if we had some more concrete values/less abstract poetry to work with lol!
> 
> All in all, fun event and I liked your new take/rules on it


Timezones when you aren’t in U.S. do feel unfair. I am in the U.K and did get the last egg as I have sleep issues. 1.30 am and I was in Mauritius 🏖   sadly 6.30 am alarm


----------



## Alienfish

Alex10 said:


> Timezones when you aren’t in U.S. do feel unfair. I am in the U.K and did get the last egg as I have sleep issues. 1.30 am and I was in Mauritius 🏖   sadly 6.30 am alarm


Yeah and I can't stay up past 1 am when I work the next day and I*m sure more people feel the same, I think US people got a bit too much time, too.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Sorry if this has been asked already, have we already received the eggs for being the first one to guess? or any of the other bonus eggs?


----------



## Roxxy

Alienfish said:


> Yeah and I can't stay up past 1 am when I work the next day and I*m sure more people feel the same, I think US people got a bit too much time, too.


I have to agree. I found it very stressful and couldn’t have coped without my friends help. All love and thanks to @Aquilla @xara and @JemAC


----------



## ~Kilza~

tiffanistarr said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already, have we already received the eggs for being the first one to guess? or any of the other bonus eggs?


Not yet. I imagine Jeremy will post again when they've been distributed!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Procrastinated on stuff I should be doing to bring everyone a free to use badge to commemorate the horrors.









Spoiler: raw url



https://i.imgur.com/g4xWP3q.png



If anyone ends up using this you don't need to credit me. Slap it wherever you please.

edit: I made an edit with slightly darker text in case anyone with vision issues is having a hard time with the text!








Spoiler: raw url (darker text)



https://i.imgur.com/pwSbKcP.png


----------



## tiffanistarr

~Kilza~ said:


> Not yet. I imagine Jeremy will post again when they've been distributed!


awesome thanks! i’ve had a stressful morning so i haven’t checked through the thread! GGs on the goldie btw!


----------



## daringred_

Alienfish said:


> Yeah and I can't stay up past 1 am when I work the next day and I*m sure more people feel the same, I think US people got a bit too much time, too.


agreed. only reason i was able to redeem it is because my sleeping schedule is atrocious, and i'm usually up until around 4am. was kind of surprised they decided to drop the clue so late because of that; imo it should've been dropped around 3pm edt (or w/e the timezone is) since that would've only been around 8pm for most of europe.


----------



## Alienfish

Roxxy said:


> I have to agree. I found it very stressful and couldn’t have coped without my friends help. All love and thanks to @Aquilla @xara and @JemAC


Yeah in my case was the hint posted at like 1-2 am my time and it was found a bit after that and when I woke up it had ended so.. yeah.
-
@everyone
Inb4 "you can stay up", we can't cater everyone, it's just a pixel game etc. yeah maybe if it'd been a solo clue i wouldn't have cared as much but.. just a thought.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2022



daringred_ said:


> agreed. only reason i was able to redeem it is because my sleeping schedule is atrocious, and i'm usually up until around 4am. was kind of surprised they decided to drop the clue so late because of that; imo it should've been dropped around 3pm edt (or w/e the timezone is) since that would've only been around 8pm for most of europe.


Yeah or just like 2-3 hours earlier, I mean US users had plenty of time (or just other good timezones had too so yeah this was a bit of a problem for more than they think.


----------



## Foreverfox

Sheep Villager said:


> Procrastinated on stuff I should be doing to bring everyone a free to use badge to commemorate the horrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: raw url
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/g4xWP3q.png
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone ends up using this you don't need to credit me. Slap it wherever you please.


I'm obsessed with this, thank you! It is now in my about tab


----------



## Jeremy

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I'm not taking on Gandalf!!


Actually, that's Saruman! 



Dinosaurz said:


> Also Jeremy I haven’t taken it back I’m sending you off to sea bye bye


Thanks, I'll be sure to navigate by the horizon during the correct time of day.



BrokenSanity said:


> So, Jeremy
> How much fun did you have watching everyone look for #6?


I think I can speak on behalf of the entire staff by saying that it was extremely frustrating over multiple days seeing how close some of you got to the answer, only to suddenly be distracted by theories about New _Horizons_, YouTube videos, or whatever other random ideas some of you became fixated on. But then it all paid off in the end, and you can tell by following the thread, it was definitely a team effort! By the way, you can thank @Mistreil for writing the hint that helped you all in the end.



Alex10 said:


> Timezones when you aren’t in U.S. do feel unfair. I am in the U.K and did get the last egg as I have sleep issues. 1.30 am and I was in Mauritius 🏖   sadly 6.30 am alarm


We do actually try to schedule everything to work in a way that's fair for most time zones. And actually, Europe probably had more convenient times than the Pacific time zone. Unfortunately, the hint for egg 6 happened pretty close to the end of the event, but that's only because it wasn't solved without help.


----------



## michealsmells

Sheep Villager said:


> Procrastinated on stuff I should be doing to bring everyone a free to use badge to commemorate the horrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: raw url
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/g4xWP3q.png
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone ends up using this you don't need to credit me. Slap it wherever you please.
> 
> edit: I made an edit with slightly darker text in case anyone with vision issues is having a hard time with the text!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: raw url (darker text)
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/pwSbKcP.png


oh heck yeah I'm using this just you watch me (peep that signature)


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> We do actually try to schedule everything to work in a way that's fair for most time zones. And actually, Europe probably had more convenient times than the Pacific time zone. Unfortunately, the hint for egg 6 happened pretty close to the end of the event, but that's only because it wasn't solved without help.


Yeah, though the end time could also have changed and maybe spilled over today? Or at least let people have time to claim 6 since it was a community one.

And yeah I agree we had good for clue release but this one..just a bit  -y


----------



## Paperboy012305

Which begs a question I just sparked right now. Did you make *all *the community eggs be found in non-threads on purpose?

Because that's how I found the phone egg quickly.


----------



## CometCatcher

Don't be shy, drop another spring bloom egg restock?


----------



## Midoriya

I managed to find all the eggs with the help of others, and managed to help some others as well.  Really enjoyed the collaboration aspect of this event compared to past egg hunts.

Thanks again staff for hosting!


----------



## Alienfish

Also yeah I don't complain that I didn't get the actual egg currency moreso that it was spoiled before I could get it which stinks a bit. I mean 25 if probably more than enough for me aha.


----------



## Biyaya

Zipper T. Bunny said:


> Remove the decimal, it's last year's most anticipated event.


Did anyone else assume this was referencing a TBT event and find the double L in Camp Bell Tree looked a lot like a pi symbol? Am I the only one? 


Spoiler: image


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> By the way, you can thank @Mistreil for writing the hint that helped you all in the end.


i'm too lazy someone make "friendship ended with jeremy now mistreil is my best friend"


----------



## Jeremy

The final 3 egg totals have been added to the table. In the end, we actually only had one egg with fewer than 100 for the bonus.

Also, we now have a post-event survey if you'd like to share feedback about the changes we made! https://forms.gle/8gWymNnxgzHYUAo56

Bonus eggs have still not been distributed, but they will by today. (And we will still have more restocks, don't worry.)


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Sheep Villager said:


> Procrastinated on stuff I should be doing to bring everyone a free to use badge to commemorate the horrors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: raw url
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/g4xWP3q.png
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone ends up using this you don't need to credit me. Slap it wherever you please.
> 
> edit: I made an edit with slightly darker text in case anyone with vision issues is having a hard time with the text!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: raw url (darker text)
> 
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/pwSbKcP.png


making masterpieces shouldn’t be considered procrastinating :0


----------



## Bluebellie

That survey has me paranoid. I submitted it…..but did I submit it correctly? 

I don’t want to miss out on those free bells.


----------



## Tiffany

jiny said:


> bfksksnddj i missed the restock  hopefully i can catch another one today so i can have my birthday date on my spring bloom egg


i'm glad u said that cause i got mine yesterday(my birthday) and didnt even think about that. happy birthday!


----------



## CometCatcher

seliph said:


> i'm too lazy someone make "friendship ended with jeremy now mistreil is my best friend"


I made one.


----------



## Megaroni

CometCatcher said:


> I made one.
> 
> View attachment 438266


This is a work of art


----------



## oak

Bluebellie said:


> That survey has me paranoid. I submitted it…..but did I submit it correctly?
> 
> I don’t want to miss out on those free bells.


It asked for your username at the bottom so as long as you spelt it correctly it should be fine.


----------



## jiny

there’s 1 junimo egg left in the shop if anyones wanting to buy one!


----------



## r a t

Haven't rly had a chance to post until now but I loved the changes made this year! I appreciated the mix-up after participating in however many egg hunts, it was refreshing hehe

Congrats @~Kilza~ and welcome to the gold egg club!!!!


----------



## michealsmells

CometCatcher said:


> I made one.
> 
> View attachment 438266


completely disregarding that Mistreil also made the math puzzle. oh yeah, I don't forget.


----------



## Bluebellie

oak said:


> It asked for your username at the bottom so as long as you spelt it correctly it should be fine.


I closed out the tab out super fast afterwards. It was sort of automatically. I’m not sure if it submitted correctly or I closed out too soon. Hopefully it went through. I don’t want to submit it again and be a spammer.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Oh my, 5 days to get a chance of catching restocks is that right? I'll have time to try and get one.


----------



## Mistreil

seliph said:


> i'm too lazy someone make "friendship ended with jeremy now mistreil is my best friend"





CometCatcher said:


> I made one.
> 
> View attachment 438266




You're also welcome for the Egg #8 bonus reward if you got it right, since only 96 of you got that! My beautiful, beautiful math puzzle. (´▽`ʃ♡ƪ)
(Fun fact: the poem in #8 wasn't originally there. @Mick said it'd be too hard given the time limit, so I threw it in.)


----------



## seliph

Mistreil said:


> You're also welcome for the Egg #8 bonus reward if you got it right, since only 96 of you got that! My beautiful, beautiful math puzzle. (´▽`ʃ♡ƪ)
> (Fun fact: the poem in #8 wasn't originally there. @Mick said it'd be too hard given the time limit, so I threw it in.)


friendship ended with mistreil now mick is my bes


----------



## tiffanistarr

Mistreil said:


> You're also welcome for the Egg #8 bonus reward if you got it right, since only 96 of you got that! My beautiful, beautiful math puzzle. (´▽`ʃ♡ƪ)
> (Fun fact: the poem in #8 wasn't originally there. @Mick said it'd be too hard given the time limit, so I threw it in.)


stop math is not beautiful


----------



## Jeremy

Quick thing so no one misses it: the notice at the top originally said that the collectibles will be sold until Sunday, but this has now been changed to Saturday.


----------



## toadsworthy

has it been said how many of each egg will be distributed / cap on restocks?

Also congrats @~Kilza~ Welcome to the golden club


----------



## ~Kilza~

There's been another restock


----------



## CometCatcher

OMG I got a spring bloom egg! Yay!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Just got my Spring Bloom and Splat egg, everything's perfect.


----------



## toadsworthy

~Kilza~ said:


> There's been another restock


I missed it arghgghhgh


----------



## aurora.

This was my second egg hunt and I'm not sure if this is how it works but, does it get harder every year?  Because this year I STRUGGLED. I either got dumber or it got harder, probably both. 

But thank you to everyone for making this another amazing event. I can imagine so much time and effort goes into these and it definitely doesn't go unappreciated!


----------



## amemome

aurora. said:


> This was my second egg hunt and I'm not sure if this is how it works but, does it get harder every year?  Because this year I STRUGGLED. I either got dumber or it got harder, probably both.
> 
> But thank you to everyone for making this another amazing event. I can imagine so much time and effort goes into these and it definitely doesn't go unappreciated!


I think the questions got harder this year (you're not alone in the struggle!!) and definitely lost some sleep over some of the clues (cough cough egg six... cough cough).


----------



## skarmoury

Bruh I have not seen the spring bloom eggs restock ONCE


----------



## amemome

junimos are in stock!


----------



## JellyBeans

Mistreil said:


> You're also welcome for the Egg #8 bonus reward if you got it right, since only 96 of you got that! My beautiful, beautiful math puzzle. (´▽`ʃ♡ƪ)
> (Fun fact: the poem in #8 wasn't originally there. @Mick said it'd be too hard given the time limit, so I threw it in.)


without that poem i think that egg 6 and 8 combined would have tipped me over the point of no return


----------



## aurora.

amemome said:


> I think the questions got harder this year (you're not alone in the struggle!!) and definitely lost some sleep over some of the clues (cough cough egg six... cough cough).


I remember last year I got about 17 eggs on my own! This year I got way less, I had to ask for hints for a lot of them. I found #6, #18 and #27 especially difficult and I don't think I would've ever got them without help.


----------



## Mick

tiffanistarr said:


> stop math is not beautiful


It had bright colours though! And bunnies! _And_ maths! How is that not perfection?



JellyBeans said:


> without that poem i think that egg 6 and 8 combined would have tipped me over the point of no return


Not only did I have to try it blind because there was no hint in the original, it also had three question marks instead of two to make you second guess yourself extra hard! But the final version got solved by quite a lot of people, so next easter I'll save myself a bit of time and not test any maths puzzles in advance.


----------



## Alienfish

Mick said:


> It had bright colours though! And bunnies! How is that not perfection?


Fixed for ya


----------



## xara

Mistreil said:


> You're also welcome for the Egg #8 bonus reward if you got it right, since only 96 of you got that! My *mind-breaking* math puzzle. (´▽`ʃ♡ƪ)
> (Fun fact: the poem in #8 wasn't originally there. @Mick said it'd be too hard given the time limit, so I threw it in.)


fixed it for you.


----------



## Firesquids

Mick said:


> But the final version got solved by quite a lot of people


I guarantee this would not have been the case if we weren't allowed to share hints.


----------



## Paperboy012305

What do you think we are, nerds that excel in math? No!


----------



## Mick

Alienfish said:


> Fixed for ya


Ooh, you subtracted the best part and now it no longer = perfection! Very nice, this solves the original problem. I appreciate the effort.  



Firesquids said:


> I guarantee this would not have been the case if we weren't allowed to share hints.


You raise a good point.  *takes notes*


----------



## Alienfish

Paperboy012305 said:


> What do you think we are, nerds that excel in math? No!


More like A+ math students taking engineer courses.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

oh wow I didn't realize that only 96 people got the math problem right! I guess I was one of the lucky few


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> oh wow I didn't realize that only 96 people got the math problem right! I guess I was one of the lucky few


Considering you barely had anything to work with AND you had to figure the numerical values not surprised tbf.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Alienfish said:


> Considering you barely had anything to work with AND you had to figure the numerical values not surprised tbf.


emphasis on "lucky" few. I agree that it was really difficult and if I didn't have others to compare with I may not have gotten it myself. that was honestly my least favorite clue, I dislike it even more than #6 lol


----------



## seliph

the math itself was like 3rd grade level though, the challenge lied in it being a cipher 

i did it wrong at first 'cause i thought the wood and earth eggs were the same sdfdsf but cornimer was like "bro"


----------



## Alienfish

xSuperMario64x said:


> emphasis on "lucky" few. I agree that it was really difficult and if I didn't have others to compare with I may not have gotten it myself. that was honestly my least favorite clue, I dislike it even more than #6 lol


Yeah I agree. Also it was a bit too abstract for my brain, I just saw random details like eggs (yay asperger lol) and whatever basic maths so I had no idea how to do it, neither had some I asked so I decided to focus on others.


----------



## tiffanistarr

the 


Mick said:


> It had bright colours though! And bunnies! _And_ maths! How is that not perfection?
> 
> 
> Not only did I have to try it blind because there was no hint in the original, it also had three question marks instead of two to make you second guess yourself extra hard! But the final version got solved by quite a lot of people, so next easter I'll save myself a bit of time and not test any maths puzzles in advance.


the numbers mick… the numbers


----------



## Aquilla

It legit took me 4 hours to solve that maths puzzle and was only possible at all because @CometCatcher patiently put me back on track every time I ventured off the path into dangerous fraction territory xD you're a real homie <3 also thanks to @Dio, @Genexte, @xara, @Roxxy and @SpaceTokki77, without y'all I would have gone insane and probably missed over half the eggs.


----------



## Mistreil

I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things 



Aquilla said:


> It legit took me 4 hours to solve that maths puzzle and was only possible at all because @CometCatcher patiently put me back on track every time I ventured off the path into dangerous fraction territory xD you're a real homie <3 also thanks to @Dio, @Genexte, @xara, @Roxxy and @SpaceTokki77, without y'all I would have gone insane and probably missed over half the eggs.


Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


----------



## LambdaDelta

honestly, I'm surprised there were _any_ eggs that had <100 found, with how much everyone was passing info around


----------



## Aquilla

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


omg what have I done


----------



## Verecund

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


Add in some matrices, determinants, and graph theory for even more fun


----------



## ~Kilza~

Mistreil said:


> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


Maybe you should move outside the realm of real numbers and throw some imaginary numbers in there for good measure.


----------



## JellyBeans

if i Ever have to break out my graphing calculator for a tbt event that might be my sign i should go outside more


----------



## Blink.

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?



Hold up, wait a minute


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


have you thought about.... an advanced calculus clue?


----------



## BetsySundrop

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?



Why not have us solve a puzzle, then we have to use the resulting number groups to plot a 3D graphic, which would actually be a monochromatic mirror puzzle! 

The thing that got me on the math puzzle was COCO!!!!  Coco traumatized me. I thought coco just switched positions, and had an easy solution to the problem where it all worked out just fine. But checking with others...no, it could not be that easy. Then when I got what coco actually did, I thought since Coco was 'irregular', it wouldn't be solved with 'regular' math rules regarding the parentheses....

Basically, Coco drove me crazy. But I did finally get it.


----------



## tiffanistarr

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


fractions????? no no no baby what is u doing… i don’t even know the multiplication tables anymore. I literally had to take remedial algebra in college lol


----------



## Mistreil

Verecund said:


> Add in some matrices, determinants, and graph theory for even more fun


I do genuinely love graph theory, so this is not too far out of the realm of possibilities. Maybe the next time I make a game it'll be based on graphs in some way!
Graphs are good for gamification. I promise I won't do anything mean with them.



~Kilza~ said:


> Maybe you should move outside the realm of real numbers and throw some imaginary numbers in there for good measure.


You're right. Imagination is important, and so too are imaginary numbers! All in agreement, say i



LambdaDelta said:


> have you thought about.... an advanced calculus clue?


If only I were good at coming up with advanced calculus problems and working them into (even more) cryptic forms. 



BetsySundrop said:


> Why not have us solve a puzzle, then we have to use the resulting number groups to plot a 3D graphic, which would actually be a monochromatic mirror puzzle!
> 
> The thing that got me on the math puzzle was COCO!!!!  Coco traumatized me. I thought coco just switched positions, and had an easy solution to the problem where it all worked out just fine. But checking with others...no, it could not be that easy. Then when I got what coco actually did, I thought since Coco was 'irregular', it wouldn't be solved with 'regular' math rules regarding the parentheses....
> 
> Basically, Coco drove me crazy. But I did finally get it.


Would you say _Coco_ drove you _nutty_? (◔◡◔)
(You can thank Mick for pointing out that people would get especially confused about Coco without the poem!  I thought people would get it just by looking at the eggs. But you got it in the end, and that's what matters!)

Regardless of how anyone feels about the math puzzle, though, this was definitely a good trial run since you could discuss with each other! A learning experience for me, too, in terms of how difficult I should make things.  Whether I'll do it again or not is a m_easter_y.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mistreil said:


> If only I were good at coming up with advanced calculus problems and working them into (even more) cryptic forms.


well, now there's the beauty of it!

you have almost an entire year to achieve this


----------



## tiffanistarr

Mistreil said:


> I do genuinely love graph theory, so this is not too far out of the realm of possibilities. Maybe the next time I make a game it'll be based on graphs in some way!
> Graphs are good for gamification. I promise I won't do anything mean with them.
> 
> 
> You're right. Imagination is important, and so too are imaginary numbers! All in agreement, say i
> 
> 
> If only I were good at coming up with advanced calculus problems and working them into (even more) cryptic forms.
> 
> 
> Would you say _Coco_ drove you _nutty_? (◔◡◔)
> (You can thank Mick for pointing out that people would get especially confused about Coco without the poem!  I thought people would get it just by looking at the eggs. But you got it in the end, and that's what matters!)
> 
> Regardless of how anyone feels about the math puzzle, though, this was definitely a good trial run since you could discuss with each other! A learning experience for me, too, in terms of how difficult I should make things.  Whether I'll do it again or not is a m_easter_y.


ill pass the next math puzzle the same way i passed all my math classes - ask for the answers and not even try


----------



## BetsySundrop

So @Mistreil  can have another laugh....this was my first "solution" to the math puzzle. I thought the flipped eggs just meant coco had put them in mirrored position. If COCO _only_ flipped them position wise (like a mirror image), it actually works!
Ruby -
Hopkins- x
Cole- +
Eggs- 
Water 11
Sky 10
Leaf 9
Wood 1
Earth 1

The puzzle equations would be-
10 - 1 = 9
1 x [1 + 10] = 11
11 - 1 = 1 + 9
COCO[9, 10, 11] = 11019

And it even works with the key. When mirrored, only 10 (sky) would not be the same....

So...ha, ha right? Coco traumatized me....


----------



## Cadbberry

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


I had to retake Algebra in college so... I don't think math is my friend. BUT I'm willing to try!


----------



## xara

Mistreil said:


> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


how about an easy adding or subtracting puzzle next time instead?


----------



## tiffanistarr

xara said:


> how about an easy adding or subtracting puzzle next time instead?


something like the classics 2+2 or 10-1 kind of thing


----------



## Venn

If anyone's looking for Junimo Eggs, more are available.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


don't forget to throw a little multivariable calculus and differential equations in there


----------



## Mutti

I have 2 random eggs left from my hunting and the lowest collectable is 3, is there going to be exchange added near the end of this event?


----------



## KittenNoir

Firstly a big congrats to @~Kilza~ !!!! 

This event was so much fun I got to talk to other users that I haven't had the chance to talk much before 
And I want to thank anyone who helped me I really thank you 

And thank you staff for another fun event and all the hard work that was put into this


----------



## Verecund

Mistreil said:


> If only I were good at coming up with advanced calculus problems and working them into (even more) cryptic forms.



I got inspired and tried to make a puzzle based on a definite integral! :P I'm pretty sure it's solvable, although it might be easier than #8 depending on how well you know integrals and determinants



Spoiler


----------



## LambdaDelta

what do squirrels have to do with easter though?


----------



## Vsmith

Yay!! I got egg#28 right!!

Thank you so much to the staff for another wonderfully fun Easter Egg hunt event. I was able to figure out some of the puzzles and clues on my own. 

For the ones I couldn't figure out, I want to say a big thank you to those that helped me.  
Everyone that participated was so nice and the atmosphere was so inviting and positive.


----------



## Verecund

LambdaDelta said:


> what do squirrels have to do with easter though?


Good point, I forgot :P I've bunnified it now!


----------



## lieryl

please give me a scheduled restock, i think ive missed every single past restock by a few minutes


----------



## Pintuition

lieryl said:


> please give me a scheduled restock, i think ive missed every single past restock by a few minutes


I'm in the same boat! Even missed one today while doing the survey.  Even just one scheduled one would be a huge help!


----------



## cornimer

Ooh since I see people were talking about the math puzzle - it was definitely the most rewarding one to solve by far, but for the first 20 minutes of staring at it, I had no idea where to start LOL. Once I rationalized which bunnies were which operations and realized from the legend that the blue egg must be 6 because if you flip it upside down it's a different number, I was able to work backwards and figure out the rest.

Without the poem I don't think there'd be a chance of figuring it out. Also, yes, Coco is pure chaotic evil.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Verecund said:


> I got inspired and tried to make a puzzle based on a definite integral!  I'm pretty sure it's solvable, although it might be easier than #8 depending on how well you know integrals and determinants
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


no pls stop giving them ideas 

*having horror flashbacks from taking calc in college*


----------



## Vsmith

The math puzzle one... I read it. I looked at it. And then... nope!! On to the next clue. Lol!! 

After the event was over, I showed my husband the puzzle and he actually tried to work it out. He couldn't figure it out because of Coco.


----------



## Bluebellie

It’s bad enough as just an equation. You add pictures to the mix, and now its hieroglyphics. Just like the tin robot, I cannot compute anything harder than 2+2.


----------



## King Dorado

when do the <100 bonus eggs go out?  (is the bonus just one unit of egg currency?)


----------



## Venn

King Dorado said:


> when do the <100 bonus eggs go out?  (is the bonus just one unit of egg currency?)


I believe its only 1 Bonus Egg Per Egg (Since It's only that one puzzle, it should be just 1 Egg)
If I remember correctly, the bonus will go out today staff said.


----------



## Midoriya

Yeah, I can confirm I had 28 eggs total, and haven't received anything past that, so I don't think the bonuses have gone out yet.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

For what it's worth, a lot of folks who PMed me asking for help on Egg 8 were _significantly _more advanced than me in terms of math knowledge, but that just made it easier to over-complicate things, especially Coco.

The most difficult math, I think, is being able to see that the answer to equation 2 is a multiple of 11 and deducing that the bracketed number must be 11, which narrows down the Sky and Earth Eggs a lot.

On the other hand, other folks PMed me saying stuff like, "Oh no, I don't know what I'm doing. Here's what I've figured out so far. Is any of this even on the right track?!" And then I look at what they've deduced and it's, like, the entire puzzle is solved already.

So, my takeaway is that even if you think you're bad at math, you shouldn't panic because you see equations and think there's no hope. You might just surprise yourself. Have a bit of confidence in yourself.  

The poem was probably definitely needed though, especially with the time limit; I do agree with that. But that was my favorite puzzle of the bunch overall.


----------



## Midoriya

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> For what it's worth, a lot of folks who PMed me asking for help on Egg 8 were _significantly _more advanced than me in terms of math knowledge, but that just made it easier to over-complicate things, especially Coco.
> 
> The most difficult math, I think, is being able to see that the answer to equation 2 is a multiple of 11 and deducing that the bracketed number must be 11, which narrows down the Sky and Earth Eggs a lot.
> 
> On the other hand, other folks PMed me saying stuff like, "Oh no, I don't know what I'm doing. Here's what I've figured out so far. Is any of this even on the right track?!" And then I look at what they've deduced and it's, like, the entire puzzle is solved already.
> 
> So, my takeaway is that even if you think you're bad at math, you shouldn't panic because you see equations and think there's no hope. You might just surprise yourself. Have a bit of confidence in yourself.
> 
> The poem was probably definitely needed though, especially with the time limit; I do agree with that. But that was my favorite puzzle of the bunch overall.



I'd concur with this.  I'm far from the best at math, but I'm still decent at it, and probably could have solved the equation on my own.  I was dealing with a lot at the time, however, and was too lazy, so I just asked for help, lmao.


----------



## Jeremy

We just did a big Spring Bloom restock. Since some of you were asking for a scheduled restock, we'll do another one at 3:00 PM EDT tomorrow (Wednesday).

Edit: Also, you should have now received bonus eggs, so let us know if you think you're missing any.


----------



## Cadbberry

I have egg, this is wonderful


----------



## Dinosaurz

Thanks for the 4/20 leaf egg


----------



## Paperboy012305

Got my bonus eggs from when I was the first one to solve #22 and bought a Fossil egg.
Yes it messes up with my lineup, but I'm gonna keep it around for a few.


----------



## LambdaDelta

waiting until 4/20 now, to purchase a druggie ladybug


----------



## Franny

i got a notification saying i got an event reward, i assume thats an egg right?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Franny said:


> i got a notification saying i got an event reward, i assume thats an egg right?


Yeah, that's from receiving a bonus egg.


----------



## skarmoury

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> The most difficult math, I think, is being able to see that the answer to equation 2 is a multiple of 11


I agree with everything you said, particularly this sentiment! Once you realize that there was a multiple of 11, you kind of had some direction going for you since there’s a tangible number.

The clue was truly intimidating, but substituting the eggs for letters (x, y, z, a, b) made the clue much clearer, at least for me. All you then had to do was write the equations. Mine went something like this:

x-y = z
a(y+x) = 11a
b-y = a+z

In particular, the second equation was the most useful, as it would give you x+y = 11. Now you know two numbers must have the sum of 11.

Personally, the harder part was figuring out the flipped eggs and Coco, both of which were non-math aspects of the clue. I genuinely thought Coco was a decimal at first, but decimals are ugly so I had to rethink. Anyway, once you realize what the digits are based on the flipped eggs, you can just brute force your way into the three equations. The only pair of numbers that would fit for x+y = 11 would be 5,6 and 9,2. You wouldn’t really have a lot to do math-wise once you realize what digits came into play and what Coco did.

Tl;dr, the non-math aspect of the clue was more difficult IMO. The most difficult math was realizing that a digit duplicated twice is a multiple of 11.

(P.S.: This wasn’t meant to put down anyone who finds math difficult. This was just based on my own thoughts going through the clue myself. Math is difficult still but I just found the non-math aspect harder.)


----------



## amemome

already miss having a forum event going on :'( these events bring so much happiness and it's always so bittersweet when they end.

thank you staff for putting events like this together. makes my day so much more fulfilling. hope y'all get lots of well-deserved rest.


----------



## tessa grace

Ahh, whatever will i do with 2 eggs?


----------



## King Dorado

will there be the shop thingy where we can trade in our un-spendable eggies for tbt bells, or a free trial week at the nearest gym, or smthn?


----------



## Bluebellie

Are we going to have the option to sell back the remaining eggs? I only have one left. It was from the bonuses.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

can't wait to see the egg currency in my sidebar until the middle of August lol


jk staff we really appreciate everything you guys do!!


----------



## amemome

instead of sellbacks can you give us fractions of an egg collectible? I'd like half of a ladybug egg.

(once we get enough egg fractions from other egg hunts, we can have one franken egg)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

amemome said:


> instead of sellbacks can you give us fractions of an egg collectible? I'd like half of a ladybug egg.
> 
> (once we get enough egg fractions from other egg hunts, we can have one franken egg)


i second the franken egg idea :3


----------



## BrokenSanity

What do I do with these two random eggs?


----------



## LambdaDelta

amemome said:


> I'd like half of a ladybug egg.


half an egg....


Spoiler: like this?


----------



## Jeremy

There will be something to do with your leftovers, but probably not for a couple days.


----------



## amemome

LambdaDelta said:


> half an egg....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: like this?


looks like i know what im eating for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Jeremy said:


> Actually, that's Saruman!


That explains egg 6!!
Now I want to rewatch all 3 of the LOTR movies


----------



## Midoriya

tessa grace said:


> Ahh, whatever will i do with 2 eggs?



Death battle of the eggs, in which they both die, for entertainment purposes, and leave you with no eggs left.


----------



## LambdaDelta

amemome said:


> looks like i know what im eating for breakfast tomorrow


sorry, but it's thunder's golden breakfast


----------



## oak

Jeremy said:


> There will be something to do with your leftovers, but probably not for a couple days.


Maybe a raffle? People like raffles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jeremy said:


> There will be something to do with your leftovers, but probably not for a couple days.


if the leftovers sit out too long they'll spoil, no one wants a smelly sidebar


----------



## Cheremtasy

Ofc the restock happens during the one time I needed to leave the house today


----------



## CometCatcher

The bonus for the math question gave me just enough to snag a junimo egg! I am pleased; thank you, staff!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2022



Aquilla said:


> It legit took me 4 hours to solve that maths puzzle and was only possible at all because @CometCatcher patiently put me back on track every time I ventured off the path into dangerous fraction territory xD you're a real homie <3 also thanks to @Dio, @Genexte, @xara, @Roxxy and @SpaceTokki77, without y'all I would have gone insane and probably missed over half the eggs.


You are awesome! Thanks so much for helping me find other solo eggs as well! (I was happy to help; you were doing great). I'm glad we got to meet through this event and egg hunt together. c:


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Venti said:


> I'd concur with this.  I'm far from the best at math, but I'm still decent at it, and probably could have solved the equation on my own.  I was dealing with a lot at the time, however, and was too lazy, so I just asked for help, lmao.


Oh yeah! I'm definitely not knocking on anyone who just asked for the answer for any reason whatsoever. (Not saying that you're saying that, just realized that my initial post might be read as that way). I respect anyone who says, "I don't have time for this nonsense."

I was just surprised that I think I gave out more pep talks than math advice to the folks in my PMs. And I also didn't expect to have to talk folks out of using differential calculus.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I wish I had double checked my answer for Egg 20 with someone, I ended up being 1 egg too short to get another Ladybug egg  but I guess more Fossil egg is always good


----------



## xSuperMario64x

forgot to ask, but regarding the clue about the skeleton key did anyone else's thought process jump straight to Mario Party? or was it just me


----------



## Paperboy012305

xSuperMario64x said:


> forgot to ask, but regarding the clue about the skeleton key did anyone else's thought process jump straight to Mario Party? or was it just me


Must be just you, because I immediately knew where to look, but didn't know I had to click on the image to get the egg. Thank goodness I double checked.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Paperboy012305 said:


> Must be just you, because I immediately knew where to look, but didn't know I had to click on the image to get the egg. Thank goodness I double checked.


guess I've been playing too much Mario Party Superstars lately lol


----------



## Cadbberry

I'm not a very active member, but man, do eggs always make me come back, they are so fun! Thank you staff for all the fun and the neat new eggies to add to the eggie collection!


----------



## Croconaw

I initially wasn’t planning on participating, but this was fun, ngl.


----------



## Rika092

Will there be continued restocks through Saturday? Somehow I miss the restock for spring bloom egg every. single. time


----------



## jiny

i missed the restock again…


----------



## CometCatcher

Rika092 said:


> Will there be continued restocks through Saturday? Somehow I miss the restock for spring bloom egg every. single. time


I think Jeremy mentioned that yes, there would still be restocks throughout the week! I hope you get your egg soon!


----------



## Mokuren

Thank you all for the fun event! The clues and art for the event are amazing and it's always fun coming back for the anual easter hunt. It's by far my favorit event. 

Also a big thank to all the helpers and the community. I like this format better. I was able to solve a lot myself but at the end I was burnt out and really happy for the help xD 

The community eggs were also a great addition and some are just evil *looking at you clue 6*


----------



## Zerous

xSuperMario64x said:


> forgot to ask, but regarding the clue about the skeleton key did anyone else's thought process jump straight to Mario Party? or was it just me


I did the same  spent around 20 minutes looking through mario party related threads until I realised the clues intention


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

Damn, I wish I had gotten 1 more bonus egg, or the opportunity to get the #6 egg, as now I'm stuck on an awkward 2 eggs  

Will there be a raffle for us to spend leftovers?


----------



## BrokenSanity

Sloom Lagoon said:


> Damn, I wish I had gotten 1 more bonus egg, or the opportunity to get the #6 egg, as now I'm stuck on an awkward 2 eggs
> 
> Will there be a raffle for us to spend leftovers?


In the next few days the staff said there is gonna be something for us to do with left over eggs
It could possibly be a raffle


----------



## Sloom Lagoon

BrokenSanity said:


> In the next few days the staff said there is gonna be something for us to do with left over eggs
> It could possibly be a raffle


Awesome!! I must have missed that in the 99 pages of messages


----------



## Antonio

Mistreil said:


> I'm glad the math was such a bonding experience for some of you! Math brings such beautiful things
> 
> 
> Fractions! I should note that down for next time. Derivatives, too? Or working in 3D space? The possibilities are infinite.
> Possibilities, probabilities... Maybe statistics?


Derivates and 3D Spaces, I'm literally learning about this in calculus 3. ;-;


----------



## _Rainy_

Am I the only person that’s a fan of zipper? Why cant he be something majestic like a unicorn?


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm wonder what to get with my eggs, lowkey I wish I had one more in currency to have it even but yeah hope there will be some redeem thing for bells.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

_Rainy_ said:


> Am I the only person that’s a fan of zipper? Why cant he be something majestic like a unicorn?
> View attachment 438532


omg I almost forgot about zippercorn, he's so precious


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

I am glad there will be something with the extra eggs people have. 
I wonder if it will be a raffle like others seem to think. That would be cool.


----------



## michealsmells

Kinda scared there will be a raffle. I mean I have the perfect amount of eggs for the Ladybug egg! What if the raffle is good? Oooguhe....

Well whatever. Just waiting to get my 4/20 4:20 Ladybug egg.

[Edit] I worry far too much- besides what's more worth it than 420 Ladybug? Not much >:3c


----------



## Mick

_Rainy_ said:


> Am I the only person that’s a fan of zipper? Why cant he be something majestic like a unicorn?
> View attachment 438532


I heard Laudine is a big Zipper fan. You'd probably get along. Also where did you get that, it's precious haha


----------



## Alienfish

Hmm hope there's gonna be more restocks, would love to snag that Junimo egg otherwise I'm just gonna get random stuff to sell ig.


----------



## LadyDestani

Alienfish said:


> Hmm hope there's gonna be more restocks, would love to snag that Junimo egg otherwise I'm just gonna get random stuff to sell ig.


Jeremy said there would be a scheduled restock today. It should in about 30 minutes from now.


Jeremy said:


> Since some of you were asking for a scheduled restock, we'll do another one at 3:00 PM EDT tomorrow (Wednesday).


----------



## Alienfish

LadyDestani said:


> Jeremy said there would be a scheduled restock today. It should in about 30 minutes from now.


Eyy thanks loads matey, I'll make sure to stay on!


----------



## You got mail!

Where’s the restock?


----------



## Alienfish

You got mail! said:


> Where’s the restock?


Late 

Hopefully soon been refreshing since :00 so x)


----------



## LoserMom

Alienfish said:


> Late
> 
> Hopefully soon been refreshing since :00 so x)


Same, I’ve been refreshing like crazy because I’ve missed every restock lol


----------



## Cheremtasy

screaming crying


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah I've been asleep or at work so this would be perfect

@Jeremy


----------



## jiny

I’ve been refreshing like mad


----------



## Coach

shoutout to the delayed restock tradition because I was refreshing loads and got sidetracked until just now


----------



## Alienfish

Coach said:


> shoutout to the delayed restock tradition


needs to be broken xD

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2022

As long as it's not strange doll hell i'm fine lmao


----------



## Cheremtasy

i wanted to grab food since i havent eaten today but instead im refreshing the shop constantly trying to get a pixel


----------



## Kattea

Refresh club


----------



## Alienfish

Jer better pay our hospital bills if we can't go pee


----------



## LoserMom

I wish I had a way to see how many times I’ve refreshed the shop page


----------



## lieryl

Cheremtasy said:


> i wanted to grab food since i havent eaten today but instead im refreshing the shop constantly trying to get a pixel


sounds perfectly reasonable to me queen


----------



## oceanchild8

I hope it restocks soon cause I need to get back to work


----------



## Aurita

maybe staff forgot to change their timezone back after clue 6


----------



## Alienfish

Aurita said:


> maybe staff forgot to change their timezone back after clue 6


Sounds like it lmao


----------



## You got mail!

ngl, not liking it that it’s 30 minutes late already especially since people have things to do etc


----------



## Alienfish

I bet my wholegrain rice is gonna finish boiling before restock is done and it got like 20 minutes left at least lol.


----------



## Kattea

oceanchild8 said:


> I hope it restocks soon cause I need to get back to work



Same….


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah and I need to go fix stuff for tomorrow and sleep.. so kinda work lmao


----------



## oceanchild8

I hope we get an update soon and another scheduled restock!


----------



## Alienfish

oceanchild8 said:


> I hope we get an update soon and another scheduled restock!


same, i mean i could probs just grab some stocked ones to have on weed day lmao but be nice if jer logged on...


----------



## Paperboy012305

They do have a life outside of TBT, so things like that besides this is top priority to them first.


----------



## Alienfish

Paperboy012305 said:


> They do have a life outside of TBT, so things like that besides this is top priority to them first.


I think most know that, so do we though and I think it'd be nice to at least say something about possible delays if such.


----------



## LoserMom

Paperboy012305 said:


> They do have a life outside of TBT, so things like that besides this is top priority to them first.


I think most people aren’t happy because all of the restocks have been random and this was the first *scheduled* one and it’s been almost an hour since the time it was scheduled for


----------



## Alienfish

LoserMom said:


> I think most people aren’t happy because all of the restocks have been random and this was the first *scheduled* one and it’s been almost an hour since the time it was scheduled for


Nailed it. I mean I'd do with non-out of stock eggs for the matter but yeah if this is really the first one someone should at least update us. Especially since it's supposed to be friendly for EU people.


----------



## Jeremy

Sorry for the restock delay!


----------



## Shinigamii

This is really upsetting


----------



## Alienfish

Jeremy said:


> Sorry for the restock delay!


Just as my rice finished, great work!  And thanks.


----------



## S.J.

Thank you for the restock! So happy to have a Spring Bloom egg!


----------



## goldmund

Woah! Looks like I came on just at the right time. Thanks for the event, it was fun!


----------



## Coach

yay now I can go to bed   thanks for the restock!


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> Sorry for the restock delay!


Could you restock my hope and dreams as well?


----------



## oceanchild8

Thanks so much for restocking! I'm so happy to be a new owner of a spring bloom egg


----------



## amemome

one spring bloom egg left! a handful more junimos!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Finally got my spring bloom eggy


----------



## tiffanistarr

I love seeing everyone’s spring bloom egg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

tiffanistarr said:


> I love seeing everyone’s spring bloom egg


lovely lettuce eggs filling the forum these days


----------



## Dunquixote

_Rainy_ said:


> Am I the only person that’s a fan of zipper? Why cant he be something majestic like a unicorn?
> View attachment 438532



I like Zipper too.  I’ll like Zipper more if he doesn’t give us any more math problems .


----------



## Cheremtasy

I literally died to go cook and eat right after the restock but ty @lieryl and @digimon for pinging me otherwise I woulda missed out on the precious cabbage egg 

And ty staff for hosting another egg hunt! Honestly really enjoyed the fact that we were able to share answers with each other. It was much less stressful (and a life saver for me bc I do be in my finals week bye)


----------



## toxapex

Sorry if missed it, but is there a way to convert eggs to bells yet? I just logged in to find I got an extra from one of the last puzzles


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

xSuperMario64x said:


> lovely lettuce eggs filling the forum these days


I'm a little surprised to not see any LF red turnip posts to go with the lettuce eggs to feed snowbunnies. lol.


----------



## _Rainy_

Mick said:


> I heard Laudine is a big Zipper fan. You'd probably get along. Also where did you get that, it's precious haha


It’s the zippercorn I drew on Halloween

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2022



Dunquixote said:


> I like Zipper too.  I’ll like Zipper more if he doesn’t give us any more math problems .


True! you’re completely right


----------



## Midoriya

toxapex said:


> Sorry if missed it, but is there a way to convert eggs to bells yet? I just logged in to find I got an extra from one of the last puzzles



Not yet.  Jer said there probably won't be a way to use them for a few days, but that they'll be useful for... _something._


----------



## michealsmells

I slept through 4:20 nOoOoOooO 

Curse me and my long naps!
I hope yall have been having good luck! I'm boutta get me my Ladybug egg.


----------



## skweegee

Dunquixote said:


> I like Zipper too.  I’ll like Zipper more if he doesn’t give us any more math problems .


Careful what you wish for, he might take you up on that and instead give us more egg 6s in return!


----------



## Dunquixote

skweegee said:


> Careful what you wish for, he might take you up on that and instead give us more egg 6s in return!



True .  I don’t think any of us would want that. So would making a deal with zipper to avoid more puzzle 6’s and 8’s be out of the question? 

All jokes aside, I forgot to put that in suggestions on the survey, which is why i put it here .


----------



## Tiffany

Venti said:


> Not yet.  Jer said there probably won't be a way to use them for a few days, but that they'll be useful for... _something._


i wish i had known this before i bought an extra fossil egg. sigh


----------



## ~Kilza~

Small restock of Spring Bloom eggs for those still wanting one.


----------



## Croconaw

I’m surprised that many Spring Bloom Eggs went so quickly that we actually have to wait for a restock.


----------



## S.J.

Aww, there's just one lone spring bloom eggie by itself in the shop


----------



## Croconaw

S.J. said:


> Aww, there's just one lone spring bloom eggie by itself in the shop


How long until it disappears is the question. Poor egg.


----------



## Rika092

omgosh missed spring bloom egg again.... I feel like these only ever get restocked when I'm asleep..


----------



## Merielle

Spring Bloom Eggs just restocked!


----------



## Celine

Yess finally got the cabbage hoorayy!!


----------



## oak

Rika092 said:


> omgosh missed spring bloom egg again.... I feel like these only ever get restocked when I'm asleep..


There's still 4 spring bloom eggs left!


----------



## StitchesFan308

I loved this Easter egg hunt and had fun! Thank you for your hard work on the event, staff!


----------



## tiffanistarr

4 lettuce eggs left!


----------



## corlee1289

I hope the lettuces will be available tomorrow!

I was going to buy all my eggs on Earth Day


----------



## Equity

Congratulations @~Kilza~ for winning the Golden Egg! 

A big thank you to the staff for yet another fun event! I'm always grateful for your time and effort.  I really enjoyed this year's format! Being able to share information privately made this event much less stressful and more lively. I liked how this year's modifications made the event more interactive! I wouldn't have been able to get this many eggs without the help of some kind souls here; know that I truly appreciate your help!


----------



## Rika092

oak said:


> There's still 4 spring bloom eggs left!


Woke up in time to grab one!! Thank you <3


----------



## chocopug

I'm a bit late, but... 
Thanks for another fun event, staff! ^_^ It wouldn't be Easter without the TBT egg hunt, lol.

And thanks to those who helped with egg finding <3 I definitely found a lot more than I would've if I'd been working completely solo.


----------



## Rika092

What happens to left over eggs? Do I have to discard them or will there be use for these later on?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rika092 said:


> What happens to left over eggs? Do I have to discard them or will there be use for these later on?


Jeremy said there would be something we could do with them, though we're still waiting on that to pop up.


----------



## Croconaw

Rika092 said:


> What happens to left over eggs? Do I have to discard them or will there be use for these later on?


I’m expecting them to be able to be converted to TBT. I guess we’ll see.


----------



## Mutti

Incase anyone is still waiting for a spring bloom egg, there is 1 left in the shop!


----------



## corlee1289

I got the last Spring Bloom egg that I’ve been waiting to buy on Earth Day at 10:10AM ;D


----------



## Jeremy

You can now transfer your leftover egg currency to 18 bells each! Click your egg amount > Transfer tab > select currency to transfer to Bells > input the amount you want to convert.


----------



## jadetine

I must have PTSD from that egg hunt because without the Zipper morphs, that lone bush in the header seems awfully suspicious. I clicked it just in case. 

Edit: ok Leif is there now and I just sound crazy; should’ve grabbed a screenshot…


----------



## tiffanistarr

Look at Leif omg


----------



## ~Kilza~

rip Zipper and all Zipper creatures 

Zipperfied Leif when


----------



## Ryumia

Welp. :T Praying for a restock on the Spring Bloom Easter Egg. Wanted to purchase one today.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Okay, 3 things:

1: Nice that I can convert my only 1 egg into bells

2: NH wouldn't bring back Nature day, but you certainly did.

3: Good riddens the Zipper (And his abominations of himself) are gone (He never really bothered me tbh...) But for now, the eggs are still here in the forums, and I wanna try and snapshot them all for memories.

Another thing is that this Easter Egg Hunt has been surprisingly one of the best hunts I've ever done. Of course, all of the past hunts I've done were just as fun, but this one was special because I got to work with other users on the forums and it made me feel social on the forums for once.
I would consider if you'd do it again, thanks for doing these kinds of thing every year.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Ryumia said:


> Welp. :T Praying for a restock on the Spring Bloom Easter Egg. Wanted to purchase one today.


They restocked 3 more in the shop!


----------



## xara

ooh, leif looks absolutely adorable up there in the banner! happy earth day, everyone!  and thank you for allowing us to convert our leftover eggs into bells, jeremy!

also, waiting until today to buy your eggs so that you’d have earth day eggs was actually such a cute idea?? i love it haha.


----------



## Dunquixote

I tried to convert the one egg that i have and it says i do no have eggs to transfer.

Sorry to trouble you @Nefarious , but could a staff member look at this? I followed the steps as was stated in the post on how to convert eggs.


----------



## corlee1289

xara said:


> ooh, leif looks absolutely adorable up there in the banner! happy earth day, everyone!  and thank you for allowing us to convert our leftover eggs into bells, jeremy!
> 
> also, waiting until today to buy your eggs so that you’d have earth day eggs was actually such a cute idea?? i love it haha.


Yeah! I got my three eggs on Earth Day since I thought it was fitting for the lady bug egg and the spring bloom egg <3


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64

Not sure if anybody is still looking for a spring bloom egg, but two of them are currently in stock right now!


----------



## Jeremy

Dunquixote said:


> I tried to convert the one egg that i have and it says i do no have eggs to transfer.
> 
> Sorry to trouble you @Nefarious , but could a staff member look at this? I followed the steps as was stated in the post on how to convert eggs.


Not sure what the issue was, but I adjusted it for you manually.


----------



## Dunquixote

Jeremy said:


> Not sure what the issue was, but I adjusted it for you manually.


tysm! I appreciate it


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Thanks for letting us do something with our extra eggs!


----------



## CometCatcher

Zipper T. Bunny, you are a bit odd...I'm pretty sure I have 0 eggs!


----------



## Jeremy

CometCatcher said:


> View attachment 439028
> 
> Zipper T. Bunny, you are a bit odd...I'm pretty sure I have 0 eggs!


This was looking at bells instead of eggs for a few minutes, but it's fixed now!


----------



## Croconaw

I’ve converted my remaining one egg into bells. This was a fun event! Thank you to the staff for hosting it!


----------



## BrokenSanity

Wait, I didn't know if the Splat Egg was supposed to be a Splatoon Egg or if it's just an egg with paint splats?


----------



## Chris

BrokenSanity said:


> Wait, I didn't know if the Splat Egg was supposed to be a Splatoon Egg or if it's just an egg with paint splats?


We didn't realise this might confuse anyone - but, yes, it's _Splatoon_! The neon pink and green ink splats match the promotional materials and merchandise for _Splatoon 2_.


----------



## Alienfish

Thanks Jer for letting us convert eggs to bells, kinda sucked to have 2 random eggs there


----------



## Jeremy

If you filled out our survey and added your username, you should have received the "event reward" alert, which is for the 30 bells. Thanks for giving your input!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> This was looking at bells instead of eggs for a few minutes, but it's fixed now!


well zipper decreed that all bells are eggs, so you know what to do


----------



## Mutti

Jeremy said:


> If you filled out our survey and added your username, you should have received the "event reward" alert, which is for the 30 bells. Thanks for giving your input!


I was just about to ask on here what the notification was for, Thank you!


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

It won't let me transfer all 8 of my eggs to bells. I was too busy and forgot to buy a fossil egg.


----------

